# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

Para já o novo ano vem com tempo instável e com alguma precipitação depois logo de vê


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Dez 2008 às 21:15)

Parece-me que nos modelos cada vez se afirma mais uma vaga de frio na Europa, que deverá descer a latitudes bem próximas da nossa , mas muito mais a leste afectando sobretudo Itália e os Balcãs.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 22:27)

Muito boa esta nova run do GFS volta a meter de novo o frio mais para a Europa ocidental e países como Itália nesta run ficam sem nada  continua tudo em aberto


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Dez 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Muito boa esta nova run do GFS volta a meter de novo o frio mais para a Europa ocidental e países como Itália nesta run ficam sem nada  continua tudo em aberto



Era o que eu ia a dizer...entramos na fase do tira e põe! Vamos continuar a aguardar...e no fundo são essas incertezas que nos reunem todos os dias à mesma hora a acompanhar as runs!
Da última vez aconteceu o mesmo, estivemos até ao fim sem saber bem o que ia acontecer...e depois foi o que se viu!


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*

Eu vou dizer uma coisa que já sei que é um delirio, mas o ECMWF às 240 horas tem uma situação muito dramática(explosiva) 

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2008123012!!!step/


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2008 às 00:52)

AnDré disse:


>


Olhando para este modelo a 10 dias não vejo nada de especial nele. O ar frio siberiano ainda não é "explosivo" como parece; médias de temperatura entre 15 e 20 negativos na Rússia são perfeitamente normais nesta época assim como alguma entrada de ar frio proveniente da zona mais central da Europa para a P. Ibérica. A não ser que a situação mude e que o ar proveniente da Sibéria arrefeça ainda mais, vamos ter apenas uns dias mais frios que o habitual (mas apesar de tudo normal em Janeiro - o que não tem acontecido nos últimos anos)


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 01:33)

Situação também interessante no nogap´s ás 144 horas

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2008123018


----------



## cova beira (31 Dez 2008 às 18:52)

todas as condicoes para presenciarmos uma entrada fria nos proximos dias mas os modelos por enquanto nao mostram isso á  excecao daqueles que normalmente têm menos credibilidade .

principalmente o europeu esta completamente perdido ja no ultimo acontecimento decepcionou muito 

emsemble a supreender pela concistencia que tem mostrado


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Dez 2008 às 19:05)

cova beira disse:


> emsemble a supreender pela concistencia que tem mostrado








Várias linhas do ensemble a prever uma entrada extremamente fria para volta de 7 de Janeiro. É sem dúvida uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 22:28)

A ultima run do GFS do ano está uma maravilha  por volta do dia 7 continua em aberto uma forte entrada fria  É pena é os modelos mudarem de run para run do 8 para o 80 mas continuarem a mostrar a entrada fria é muito bom até porque vai faltando menos dias


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

A ultima run de 2008 do GFS


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

miguel disse:


> A ultima run do GFS do ano está uma maravilha  por volta do dia 7 continua em aberto uma forte entrada fria  É pena é os modelos mudarem de run para run do 8 para o 80 mas continuarem a mostrar a entrada fria é muito bom até porque vai faltando menos dias



Falta menos dias para o k?
Sou novo neste forum e nao ando a acompanha lo muito ultimamente.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Jodamensil disse:


> Falta menos dias para o k?
> Sou novo neste forum e nao ando a acompanha lo muito ultimamente.



Para o dia 7 que o utilizei como referencia para a possível entrada fria  pelo menos não temos Anticiclone em cima


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

E essa entrada fria vai permanecer aqui quanto tempo? Adorava que este mes fosse muito frio. Que temperaturas sao esperadas durante essa fase?


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Jodamensil disse:


> E essa entrada fria vai permanecer aqui quanto tempo? Adorava que este mes fosse muito frio. Que temperaturas sao esperadas durante essa fase?



Essa entrada a acontecer será a partir de 6 mas ainda não está confirmada e nem tão pouco se sabe ainda a sua intensidade  mas a Europa vai ser noticia pelo frio e Gelo


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

E vai ser uma entrada fria seca ou com xuva que pode tornar se em outras coisas?


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

Jodamensil disse:


> E vai ser uma entrada fria seca ou com xuva que pode tornar se em outras coisas?



Ora ai está uma boa pergunta  mas possivelmente será seca


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Ca aguardamos por essa entrada então . 
Por cá estes ultimos tres dias tem sido de um nevoeiro intenso... por vezes muitooooooooo intenso acreditem ainda ontem na passagem de ano nao via o predio do lado quase, tou a falar de uma distancia de... sei lá... 20 metros. Estou numa das zonas mais elevadas de loures e lisboa.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Esta run do europeu foi bastante interessante


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Jodamensil disse:


> E vai ser uma entrada fria seca ou com xuva que pode tornar se em outras coisas?



boas

por favor num fórum de meteorologia não se pode dar erros em palavras utilizadas tantas vezes  CHUVA  e não xuva.

para evitar isso podes utilizar o firefox que já tem corrector ortográfico.

acho que é possível ter alguma animação nestes próximos dias.







abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

miguel disse:


> Ora ai está uma boa pergunta  mas possivelmente será seca



A partir do dia 6 os modelos disparam na divergência, aliás como é costume .
Se atentarmos por exemplo a 200 horas,(para o dia 10 por exemplo)
as diferenças são abissais.
O modelo europeu coloca o AA no sítio do costume para Julho ou Agosto e em toda a Europa há uma circulação de Oeste e em consequência de tal não haverá logicamente grandes frios:






[/URL][/IMG]

Outrossim o GFS por exemplo, para o mesmo dia coloca uma vigorosa depressão a Oeste da PI e o Anticlone ainda no sítio onde tem estado ultimamente ( nas Ilhas Britânicas) e também pouca circulação de Leste na Europa.






[/URL][/IMG]

Maravilhoso e doce mundo este, o da previsão meteorológica em que o que se vislumbra do sítio onde estamos não ultrapassa geralmente o horizonte do nosso bairro, apesar de todos os francos progressos registados nos últimos 40 anos nesta área.


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

ajrebelo essa tua imagem traduz em que?
Porque dizes que terá alguma animação?
Desculpa pelo erro ortográfico, tens razão


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Jodamensil disse:


> ajrebelo essa tua imagem traduz em que?
> Porque dizes que terá alguma animação?
> Desculpa pelo erro ortográfico, tens razão



Na imagem podes ver o CAPE, ou seja, o potencial para formação de células convectivas. Onde está verde e amarelo é onde é mais favorável a formação dessas células.

Essas células são as que geralmente podem vir acompanhadas de trovoadas.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Vince disse:


> Um pouco de teoria sobre estes dois indices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas

aqui está a explicação.

abraços


----------



## cova beira (1 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

alguem consegue ter acesso aos modelos de precipitacao do ecmwf desta ultima run era interessante porque a haver precipitacao entre o dia 7 e 8 cairia neve a cotas muito baixas por volta dos 200 talvez


----------



## psm (1 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Em sintonia ao que o nimboestrato referenciou no seu post, poderá se dizer que entre os dois modelos existe uma relação bipolar.


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

obrigado pela explicação ajrebelo


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Parece que isto está a ficar um pouco animado, vamos lá a ver se o frio chega cá mas temos que esperar e não nos esquecer-mos que são previsões a longo prazo


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

cova beira disse:


> alguem consegue ter acesso aos modelos de precipitacao do ecmwf desta ultima run era interessante porque a haver precipitacao entre o dia 7 e 8 cairia neve a cotas muito baixas por volta dos 200 talvez



Estás com sorte, hoje o ECMWF libertou precisamente os mapas de precipitação:

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## joao_n (1 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

ou seja, se vem uma frente fria, entao em principio em pontos altos neva certo??

ou por ser seca nao ha neve para ninguem??


----------



## cova beira (1 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

a avaliar pelos modelos apenas nevaria em alguns locais da PI  (os habituais) vamos ser optimistas ainda muita coisa vai mudar


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Estive a ver o meteograma do _meteoblue_ e ao que parece, a próxima terça-feira vai ser bem fresca por aqui. Previsão de um temperatura mínima a rondar os *-2ºC* .


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

A nível de ensemble do GFS  curiosamente a tendência tem sido a de tirar frio quase todos os dias e aumentar a precipitação, isto depois de já ter dado por quase adquirido frio e secura para a primeira metade do mês, e afinal é capaz de não vir a ser assim tão seca.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

Vince disse:


> A nível de ensemble do GFS  curiosamente a tendência tem sido a de tirar frio quase todos os dias e aumentar a precipitação, isto depois de já ter dado por quase adquirido frio e secura para a primeira metade do mês, e afinal é capaz de não vir a ser assim tão seca.



Depois de finalmente alguma chuva de jeito aqui no Sul, olhando para os ensembles ou mais propriamente para a Run das 00h do GFS, parece ser uma run completamente catastrófica !!! 
AA até perder de vista !!!!!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois de finalmente alguma chuva de jeito aqui no Sul, olhando para os ensembles ou mais propriamente para a Run das 00h do GFS, parece ser uma run completamente catastrófica !!!
> AA até perder de vista !!!!!




Esta última run das 6 z mudou completamente o cenário, a partir das 135 horas e indo apenas até ás 177 horas mete bastante precipitação com uma circulação de SW bastante " vigorosa" associada a uma depressão! É incrivel como a um prazo relativamente "curto" e de uma run para a outra este modelo do GFS muda tão radicalmente....


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

Snifa disse:


> Esta última run das 6 z mudou completamente o cenário, a partir das 135 horas e indo apenas até ás 177 horas mete bastante precipitação com uma circulação de SW bastante " vigorosa" associada a uma depressão! É incrivel como a um prazo relativamente "curto" e de uma run para a outra este modelo do GFS muda tão radicalmente....





Concordo completamente, e o que o descredita, assim sendo o ECMWF é  que mantem na grande parte das vezes a mesma tendencia.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Pois e isso é já daqui a 5/6 dias, incrivel como este modelo anda sempre ás aranhas no médio prazo e longo prazo !!

Dá-nos cenários de sonho e desilusões de sonho/pesadelo !!!


----------



## T-Storm (2 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

Alguém já reparou nas previsões a longo prazo (por cidade) do IM? Estão a colocar um temperatura minima de -1ºC para Lisboa dia 8 com 18% de probabilidade de precipitação...não sei com base em q run é que eles têm estas previsões nem qual a probabilidade de isto vir a acontecer...mas gosto!!


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

T-Storm disse:


> Alguém já reparou nas previsões a longo prazo (por cidade) do IM? Estão a colocar um temperatura minima de -1ºC para Lisboa dia 8 com 18% de probabilidade de precipitação...não sei com base em q run é que eles têm estas previsões nem qual a probabilidade de isto vir a acontecer...mas gosto!!



Infelizmente 18% de probabilidade a 6 dias, sendo que a isso ainda se juntaria o facto de a precipitação poder ocorrer junto ao valor superior do intervalo, tiram grande esperança... Previsões com este rigor a médio prazo são impossíveis... São apenas probabilidades...


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

vitamos disse:


> Infelizmente 18% de probabilidade a 6 dias, sendo que a isso ainda se juntaria o facto de a precipitação poder ocorrer junto ao valor superior do intervalo, tiram grande esperança... Previsões com este rigor a médio prazo são impossíveis... São apenas probabilidades...



Sim ainda falta algum tempo , mas mesmo assim eu nunca vi o IM tão confiante


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

JoãoPT disse:


> Sim ainda falta algum tempo , mas mesmo assim eu nunca vi o IM tão confiante




As previsões até ao terceiro dia são elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo. Probabilidade precipitação para valores > 1mm


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

iceworld disse:


> As previsões até ao terceiro dia são elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo. Probabilidade precipitação para valores > 1mm



Sim eu sei disso, mas não faz mal porque a informação nunca faz mal ser demais


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (2 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

vejam esta previsão
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502 
põem neve para Montalegre no dia 6 terça feira ....

cump


----------



## Bgc (2 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

O AEMET antevê cotas de neve muito baixas para a próxima semana, aqui para a zona:


----------



## RubenDavid (2 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

O IM acabou  de "injectar frio" aqui p'ró sítio. 
   Em Lisboa 3 dias de temperaturas próximas dos 0ºC e um outro dia com uma mínima de -1ºC. 
   É também de salientar as máximas de 5ºC
Sei que as previsões para mais de 3 dias mais não são que tendências, mas mesmo assim, acho que nunca tinha visto o IM tão ... "generoso" 
    Pode ser que seja desta que vamos ter frio a sério aqui por estes lados


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Só se o IM estiver a ir pelo modelo JMA  porque quase todos os modelos metem uma boa entrada fria menos o GFS e o europeu anda a ficar meio soft nas ultimas saídas...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

O problema vai ser o costume...frio, mas precipitação nem vê-la...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Bgc disse:


> O AEMET antevê cotas de neve muito baixas para a próxima semana, aqui para a zona:



Principalmente essa de -100m...nunca tinha visto!


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Nem eu!


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Principalmente essa de -100m...nunca tinha visto!



quer dizer que pode nevar debaixo da terra


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

Nós a nordeste vamos ter frio seco, mas nesta saída das 18Z o GFS meteu bastante precipitação no interior centro para a madrugada de terça. Pode cair um bom nevão acima dos 800 m (talvez menos), mas já sabemos que na próxima saída pode retirar tudo.


----------



## Stinger (3 Jan 2009 às 01:47)

De acordo com o IM para o porto dia 10 com temperaturas de -1 min e 7 max e com aguaceiros vamos la ver


----------



## meteo (3 Jan 2009 às 03:16)

T-Storm disse:


> Alguém já reparou nas previsões a longo prazo (por cidade) do IM? Estão a colocar um temperatura minima de -1ºC para Lisboa dia 8 com 18% de probabilidade de precipitação...não sei com base em q run é que eles têm estas previsões nem qual a probabilidade de isto vir a acontecer...mas gosto!!


 Para Lisboa previsão a mais de 5 dias pelo IM :

*Quarta-feira, 7 de Janeiro  *
 5ºC  
 1ºC   Céu limpo 20%  prec   


*Quinta-feira, 8 de Janeiro  *
 5ºC 
 0ºC   Céu limpo 14% prec 


*Sexta-feira, 9 de Janeiro  *
 5ºC 
-1ºC   Céu limpo 27% prec 


*Sábado, 10 de Janeiro  *
 8ºC 
 1ºC   Céu limpo 22% prep   

 É possível..Muito difícil,mas temos mais hipóteses do que se tivessemos o AA em cima


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

Já repararam que o ECMWF coloca uma depressão na Continente às 120 horas...só que não consigo saber se há precipitação associada...


----------



## psm (3 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já repararam que o ECMWF coloca uma depressão na Continente às 120 horas...só que não consigo saber se há precipitação associada...





Se ela(precipitação) cair será com maior probalidade no litoral oeste como está representado no modelo  às 120 horas, tal como mencionas-te, e como é habitual nesta altura do ano.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

psm disse:


> Se ela(precipitação) cair será com maior probalidade no litoral oeste como está representado no modelo  às 120 horas, tal como mencionas-te, e como é habitual nesta altura do ano.



Se isso acontecer o litoral pode ter surpresas...uma vez que existe muito frio associado


----------



## psm (3 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se isso acontecer o litoral pode ter surpresas...uma vez que existe muito frio associado




Aqui no litoral não haverá supresas! Com este configuramento da depressão é impossivel que haja supresas, quanto muito granizo associado à precipitação(chuva).


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

Alguem por acaso já reparou no frio que o GFS meteu na run das 06  parece que que foi atrás dos restantes modelos ditos medíocres


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

miguel disse:


> Alguem por acaso já reparou no frio que o GFS meteu na run das 06  parece que que foi atrás dos restantes modelos ditos medíocres



Yep, mas a run das 00Z ainda tinha mais frio. Belas mínimas para o meio da semana. Aqui vai gelar tudo


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

psm disse:


> Aqui no litoral não haverá supresas! Com este configuramento da depressão é impossivel que haja supresas, quanto muito granizo associado à precipitação(chuva).



Na meteorologia nada é impossível...


----------



## psm (3 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Na meteorologia nada é impossível...



Nesta configuração é impossivel onde eu moro(Estoril) o vento vem de sul pelas isóbaras representadas, é um importante detalhe.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Se com as cartas que temos agora meterem chuva e não tirarem o frio podem ter a certeza que a neve ia andar muito perto do Litoral  tive a ver as temperaturas a 2m e a partir de quarta até sábado não vão alem dos 6 ou 7 ºC em Lisboa durante 4 dias seguidos e noites gélidas...o Interior Norte então nem me atrevo a dizer o frio que vão ter 

Isto se tudo se mantiver como está agora


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

Sinceramente, acredito que terça-feira poderá nevar em Bragança, pouca coisa, mas deverá nevar..


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sinceramente, acredito que terça-feira poderá nevar em Bragança, pouca coisa, mas deverá nevar..



O pior ainda seria o gelo que durante dias iria acumulando    o vento é fraco ou nulo as geadas serão bastante fortes no Interior


----------



## trepkos (3 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

A manter-se este cenário, a neve vai finalmente cair aqui no Alentejo, o IM dá -1 grau para Évora.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

a temperatura vai baixar isso e mais que certo mas eu tenho duvidas qto a precipitação. vai ser muito escassa ou mesmo nula..

cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

Sonhar é bom  acho que a partir de amanhã vão começar a retirar o frio todo, já se sabe como é, ou não ??

Mesmo que tenhamos frio já se sabe como é o vento...faz sempre o seu serviço de estragar as mínimas.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sonhar é bom  acho que a partir de amanhã vão começar a retirar o frio todo, já se sabe como é, ou não ??
> 
> Mesmo que tenhamos frio já se sabe como é o vento...faz sempre o seu serviço de estragar as mínimas.



Penso que a entrada muito fria já ninguem a tira...

Esta run do GFS até ao momento parece mostrar um padrão de temperaturas a 850hPa que a run das 0z do modelo europeu já indicava, sobretudo para o final da próxima semana... Precipitação é que está difícil... Muito difícil mesmo. A acontecer traria surpresas certamente, uma vez que as cotas estariam muitissimo baixas.


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

Não fossem aquelas baixas pressões modeladas tanto pelo GFS como ECM eu sentenciaria já esta entrada fria, a muito frio e zero de precipitação. Seria mais uma típica entrada siberiana que tanto beneficia o NE de Espanha e que apenas nos trás ar gélido aqui para Portugal. 

Mas estando em jogo alguma instabilidade e bastante frio a 850hpa não vou sentenciar, mas antes aguardar. Estas modelações de depressões muitas vezes esfumam-se a menos de 24 de distância














De notar que o meteograma do GFS mostra agora mais consistência na previsão, coisa que não se passava nos últimos dias







Agora com mais frio ou menos frio, com mais precipitação ou menos precipitação, fico mais satisfeito de nos afastarmos de um dia como o 31 de Dezembro em que registei a máxima do mês com 16.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

vitamos disse:


> Precipitação é que está difícil... Muito difícil mesmo. A acontecer traria surpresas certamente, uma vez que as cotas estariam muitissimo baixas.



Já para não falar dessa parte da dita precipitação, se dão chuva tiram frio, se metem frio tiram chuva, se for um pouco dos dois é o _ronhó nhó nhó _do costume com 2ºC de amplitude térmica...resumindo clima Português  mas tenhamos esperança meus amigos, esperança


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

A entrada fria já ninguém a tira e vamos ter temperaturas que não as temos todos os anos já que não é todos os anos que temos uma boa entrada fria como esta! seja seca ou não já irá marcar o ano de 2009


----------



## JoãoDias (3 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Posso estar a ver mal mas não me parece ser uma situação muito extraordinária, estas entradas de leste gélidas mas secas não são propriamente uma raridade mesmo nos últimos anos. A perspectiva de precipitação é praticamente nula, à excepção de dia 5 e 6, quando o frio ainda se está a começar a instalar.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

João Dias disse:


> Posso estar a ver mas não me parece ser uma situação muito extraordinária, estas entradas de leste gélidas mas secas não são propriamente uma raridade mesmo nos últimos anos. A perspectiva de precipitação é praticamente nula, à excepção de dia 5 e 6, quando o frio ainda se está a começar a instalar.



Sim mas eu falo em termos de temperaturas no geral de Norte a Sul e na média diária mínimas e máximas muito baixas  não tivéssemos nos em Janeiro  mas mesmo assim acredito em temperaturas abaixo ou muito abaixo do normal mesmo para Janeiro.Amanha saberemos melhor  actualmente mostra no Norte e Centro a 850hpa temperaturas entre os -4 e os -6 durante 48horas e entre os -2 a -4 no Centro e Sul durante 48horas mais ou menos, será assim tão frequente?? já tenho visto mas no máxima está essas temperaturas 12horas no máximo 24horas :P


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

Bem, quem gostar de frio que venha até Bragança passar a próxima semaninha


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

Bgc disse:


> Bem, quem gostar de frio que venha até Bragança passar a próxima semaninha



Se eu pudesse, não duvides que aí voltaria para apanhar um ar fresquinho!!


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

E a RUN 18Z ainda é mais...pronto mais...

Carrega com mais frio e alguma precipitação. E ainda pode melhorar...ou piorar e não há tópico de suicidios que resista.

Esta run é o sonho de qualquer meteolouco. Por favor continua assim  Se deres cotas a cota zero prometemos que o Socrates se vai portar bem e terminar o curso dele


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Não acredito que este frio todo não traga pelo menos um pouco de "água no bico"!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Penso que em breve se começará a anunciar na comunicação social, "vaga de frio""...pessoal do Sul desta vez parece que também vão bater o dente!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

O GFS põe para o final da semana a 528 dam a tocar o extremo sul de Portugal!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Estou a ver o AA com umas posições muito ventosas, lá se vão as mínimas de -5ºC  mas pelo menos assim dá uma sensação maior de frio


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Resumo das Previsões para esta zona!

*Instituto de Meteorologia:*






*Freemeteo:*





*MeteoBlue:*


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Penso que o frio poderá ser extremo nalguns locais, estamos a falar de Portugal um pais pouco familiarizado com estes frios  a cair alguma coisa do céu seria sobre a forma de neve de Norte a sul a cotas muito baixas acima dos 200/300m mas podemos falar em cotas ainda mais baixas mais para a frente  o pior é que poderá faltar a precipitação mas até nisso os modelos podem melhorar ainda


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou a ver o AA com umas posições muito ventosas, lá se vão as mínimas de -5ºC  mas pelo menos assim dá uma sensação maior de frio





Nada disso, errado !

Por o AA estar onde esta é que mostra estas Mini, se sabes ver vento também sabes ver tempr 2 m ..E vais ver as Mini e as Max, depois vais pensar á quanto tempo isto não acontece? Depois pensas epa mas só faltam 48 h ena pá .. Essa imagem demonstra bem a força do vento que é praticamente nula a enfraquecer se vires o resto dos dias. Boa sorte na pesquisa


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Olhem-me só para esta imagem,





Mais parece um guarda chuva. Isto é para o dia 9, mas representa muito bem que tipo de entrada nos vai calhar... seca. Ainda existe uma quase ínfima possibilidade, mas será muito residual, pelo menos a contar com os dados que temos.

Certo parece ser o frio, e muito. As pessoas deveriam começar a ser alertadas para a "possibilidade" da entrada de uma frente muito fria, que poderá ficar alguns dias por cá. Não deixa contudo de ser típico de Janeiro, lembro-me muito bem de dias muito frios, capazes de rebentar com contadores da agua. Era nestes dias que pensava sempre em experimentar uma "snowgun", mas nunca tive tempo para a fazer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Uma situação para seguir bem atentamente, sem dúvida alguma ! 
Espero que não retirem muito frio até ao dia das previsões, apesar de já se calcular que não se concretizem exactamente estes valores.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Nuno disse:


> Nada disso, errado !
> 
> Por o AA estar onde esta é que mostra estas Mini, se sabes ver vento também sabes ver tempr 2 m ..E vais ver as Mini e as Max, depois vais pensar á quanto tempo isto não acontece? Depois pensas epa mas só faltam 48 h ena pá .. Essa imagem demonstra bem a força do vento que é praticamente nula a enfraquecer se vires o resto dos dias. Boa sorte na pesquisa



Mas não precisa de ser um vendaval para que as temperaturas não desçam, basta ser fraco e constante, e pelo que me lembro de 2005 onde houve situações de norte/nordeste (parecida a esta) o vento tava sempre presente.


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas não precisa de ser um vendaval para que as temperaturas não desçam, basta ser fraco e constante, e pelo que me lembro de 2005 onde houve situações de norte/nordeste (parecida a esta) o vento tava sempre presente.



Mas aonde ves o vento ? Sabes analisar aquele mapa que puseste ? O vento que esta ali não passa de umas simples aragens que nada influencia a tempr, e depende do vento que for, e depende do sitio onde moras, etc..Enfim é melhor ir tirar a capa do barco que vem ai vento  Quero ver as rajadas registadas nesse dia


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas não precisa de ser um vendaval para que as temperaturas não desçam, basta ser fraco e constante, e pelo que me lembro de 2005 onde houve situações de norte/nordeste (parecida a esta) o vento tava sempre presente.



Em Março de 2005 houve vento no dia 1, mas no dia 2 o vento parou e a mínima foi ainda mais baixa, pelo menos por aqui.

Mas é bem verdade que, por vezes, basta uma brisa fraca para impedir a inversão térmica.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Tenho sempre a impressão que aqui no litoral oeste, volátil ao vento nocturno muitas vezes constante, as temperaturas mínimas em situação de frio, são sempre uma incógnita.

E nem é preciso ir muito longe.

No final de Novembro, nos dias que antecederam a Helena, foram previstos 2ºC em Lisboa, e 0ºC nos arredores (Cacém, Odivelas, Queluz, Moscavide). Havia até quem esperasse ver geada. No entanto, eis que surgiu uma brisa constante de Nordeste e os 0ºC previstos nos arredores, não foram muito além dos 5ºC. 

Mais uma vez, a situação prevista é de frio, muito frio. Mas o vento está sempre lá.

O windguro, não prevê mínimas abaixo dos 3ºC para a Costa da Caparica.
4ºC em Cascais.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Nuno disse:


> Mas aonde ves o vento ? Sabes analisar aquele mapa que puseste ? O vento que esta ali não passa de umas simples aragens que nada influencia a tempr, e depende do vento que for, e depende do sitio onde moras, etc..Enfim é melhor ir tirar a capa do barco que vem ai vento  Quero ver as rajadas registadas nesse dia



*Nuno*, lê este tópico:

Diferença de temperatura (In)explicável

Vê como o vento a 7,5km/h é capaz de fazer disparar a temperatura.


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Dan disse:


> Em Março de 2005 houve vento no dia 1, mas no dia 2 o vento parou e a mínima foi ainda mais baixa, pelo menos por aqui.
> 
> Mas é bem verdade que, por vezes, basta uma brisa fraca para impedir a inversão térmica.



Correcto, mas por exemplo eu vivo num zona abrigada do vento N, por vezes existe uma brisa N que eu aqui não sinto, não será isso a causadora de minimas baixas em certos dias..Nunca tive bem a resposta para este acontecimento


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

AnDré disse:


> *Nuno*, lê este tópico:
> 
> Diferença de temperatura (In)explicável
> 
> Vê como o vento a 7,5km/h é capaz de fazer disparar a temperatura.




Eu sei que sim, é verdade que faz disparar as temperaturas, vejo algumas vezes na estação do nosso amigo Hotspot por vezes a temperatura vai lançada e começa a subir ou estagna, não pus isso em causa, mas á lugares abrigados onde não sentem por vezes essa aragem


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Mas agora eu pergunto!! Com o frio que vamos ter em altura será que essa brisa vai ter o mesmo efeito que temos nos outros dias em que não temos tal frio em altura??


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

miguel disse:


> Mas agora eu pergunto!! Com o frio que vamos ter em altura será que essa brisa vai ter o mesmo efeito que temos nos outros dias em que não temos tal frio em altura??



Com certeza não deverão haver inversões na ordem dos 12ºC como já se verificou na Praia da Rainha, e se verificam nos lugares abrigados. 

Mas penso que é o suficiente para fazer dos -2ºC previstos pelo IM para a cidade de Lisboa, uns 3ºC.
O que não significa que não seja frio. 3ºC aliado ao vento é muito frio.
Mas se não fosse o vento, talvez Lisboa descesse mesmo aos -2ºC. Penso que esse valor seria uma temperatura record na capital.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

miguel disse:


> Mas agora eu pergunto!! Com o frio que vamos ter em altura será que essa brisa vai ter o mesmo efeito que temos nos outros dias em que não temos tal frio em altura??



O efeito pode ser o mesmo, mas os valores de temperatura serão mais baixos do que nos dias em que não há tanto frio em altura.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Dan disse:


> O efeito pode ser o mesmo, mas os valores de temperatura serão mais baixos do que nos dias em que não há tanto frio em altura.



Pois era ai onde queria chegar   penso que Lisboa poderia ser dos poucos locais de Portugal sem temperaturas negativas mas poderia andar no fio da navalha...


----------



## Dourado (4 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que em breve se começará a anunciar na comunicação social, "vaga de frio""...pessoal do Sul desta vez parece que também vão bater o dente!



Vamos lá ver se consegue o mesmo feito de Janeiro de 2006 onde nevou na serra do Caldeirão...dúvido mas vamos ver.
São coisas que só acontecem de 50 em 50 anos


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

É certo que ainda está longe (daqui a 8 dias exactamente), mas podemos sonhar um pouco penso eu.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

O frio na próxima semana é anunciado por todos os modelos e isso ninguem o tira e o GFS aponta-nos com uma forte depressão que se vai instalar na Madeira causando forte precipitação entre Quinta/Sexta até Segunda-Feira enquanto o litoral da região Sul poderá ver uns chuviscos causados pela injecção de nebulosidade dessa depressão !!


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Afinal, secura total e muito frio é o que nos espera.






Esperemos que regressem os Noroestes, se regressarem!


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

Minho disse:


> Afinal, secura total e muito frio é o que nos espera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente acho que tens razão...


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

boas

a chuva não anda muito longe pode ser que até lá os modelos possam mudar, mas mesmo que mudem não estou a espera de muita, é pena porque o frio  esse sim já não vai mudar muito, a tendência tem estado lá nestas ultimas saídas.

abraços


----------



## dpaes (4 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

Aonde eles vão buscar essas temperaturas??

http://tempo.sapo.pt/local/evora


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

Como sabe bem sonhar, será isto uma miragem, será um sonho ou será um desejo que pediram para 2009 e vamos ver realizado





Afinal, os nossos amigos espanhóis têm um mapa muito mais jeitoso para sul do que para o norte.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como sabe bem sonhar, será isto uma miragem, será um sonho ou será um desejo que pediram para 2009 e vamos ver realizado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se Ayamonte que é no litoral sul de Epanha colado ao Algarve(outrora de Portugal) pode vir a nevar imagino as regiões do centro e Norte de Portugal e as Serras Algarvias.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 16:26)

Esta run das 12 do GFS foi das mais bonitas que vi até agora com isos de escândalo muito frio a 500hpa e a 850hpa chega a estar a -6/-7 em Lisboa  com estas iso nevaria e a chuva nesta run anda perto da costa devido a bolsa fria a 500hpa estar em cima de portugal  muita coisa ainda pode mudar


----------



## DRC (4 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

Não se fiem muito nos modelos.
Penso que vamos ter algumas geadas em Lisboa, com temperaturas mínimas que, na minha opinião não irão além dos 0ºC. A pouca precipitação que se encontra prevista pelo GFS deverá esfumar-se provavelmente já na próxima run e por isso vamos ter um frio seco, mas ao caso de ocorrer precipitaçao quem sabe se Lisboa nao poderá ter alguma surpresa.

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

Gosto desta previsão


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

DRC disse:


> Não se fiem muito nos modelos.
> com temperaturas mínimas que, na minha opinião não irão além dos 0ºC.
> 
> http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com



boas 

não é todos os dias que se chega a esses valores. e estando Lisboa assim, vamos ter aqui locais bem perto com temperaturas dignas de registo. quem sabe para muitos locais as mínimas do ano de 2009.

abraços


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

DRC disse:


> Não se fiem muito nos modelos.
> Penso que vamos ter algumas geadas em Lisboa, com temperaturas mínimas que, na minha opinião não irão além dos 0ºC. A pouca precipitação que se encontra prevista pelo GFS deverá esfumar-se provavelmente já na próxima run e por isso vamos ter um frio seco, mas ao caso de ocorrer precipitaçao quem sabe se Lisboa nao poderá ter alguma surpresa.
> 
> http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com



A bolsa fria a 500hpa não se vai esfumar pode e deve é mudar de localização ainda algumas vezes mas ela vai andar a rondar e essa bolsa a 500hpa é que vai trazer instabilidade, agora tem é de estar na posição perfeita para a precipitação ocorrer em terra e não ficar apenas no mar...e digo com as iso que temos nesta run nevaria a cota 0, com isto não estou a dizer que vai nevar porque ainda não temos precipitação apesar de andar nesta run muito perto...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

Como já se tem dito e se diz a meteorologia é incerta e por vezes dá-nos surpresas por isso há que acreditar. Se não acontecer o que queremos, paciencia... fica para a próxima!!


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Por falar em Huelva (Espanha), também a AEMET prevê para aqui ao lado da Beira Baixa, Cáceres (Espanha):






Legenda: Cota 0m na 5ª e 6ª Feira com 50% de probabilidade de precipitação de neve em Cáceres.

Também o nosso caro Freemeteo diz que:





Legenda: Segundo o Freemeteo, a Tmin em Castelo Branco para a proxima semana é de: -3.5ºC

Mas o nosso IM, fica-se por:





Legenda: Segundo o IM, a Tmax/Tmin em Castelo Branco na 5ª e 6ª Feira é de: 4ºC/-3ºC


Sinceramente, vejo muito frio mas muito pouca precipitação segundo o GFS.
Praticamente, apenas uma esperança estremadura, alentejo e algarve.

Mas a ocorrer precipitação entre 4ª e 6ª, ainda Sábado, claro que seria de neve em muitos locais do país.

Até lá ainda os modelos tiram um pouco daqui e põem um pouco dali, embora, não haja dúvidas que o frio  vem mesmo, digamos que as temperaturas iram cair uns 5 a 10ºC nesta semana (com este intervalo acerto de certeza ).


----------



## JoãoDias (4 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

Realmente em termos de frio esta run das 12h do GFS é impressionante 

A nossa esperança aqui para o Norte pode ser a depressão que se parece querer formar na Quinta-Feira. Obviamente que com o frio instalado a precipitação seria de neve a qualquer cota.


----------



## filipept (4 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

João Dias disse:


> Realmente em termos de frio esta run das 12h do GFS é impressionante
> 
> A nossa esperança aqui para o Norte pode ser a depressão que se parece querer formar na Quinta-Feira. Obviamente que com o frio instalado a precipitação seria de neve a qualquer cota.



Sim João, esta run, para além de continuar a insistir no frio, também coloca precipitação cá para o norte. O problema é que ainda falta algum tempo, nesta run a neve (porque a cota andaria nos 0) cairia entre as 93h e 105h do modelo, run das 12H.
No entanto, é muito frágil, pois a sua localização pode mudar, e temos perdido quase sempre para Espanha (cordilheira cantábrica, neste tipo de entradas), pode ser que ganhemos nós desta vez 

A partir das 135 poderiamos ter neve na zona centro e sul, mas com cotas já médias/altas.

Ainda falta muito... muitas run's, lá vamos nós para o calmex (calmex adictted  )


----------



## Dourado (4 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Pessoal, não sei copiar imagens para colocar aqui mas o freemeteo dá possibilidade de neve para S.Brás de Alportel (233m) na Sexta-feira  ainda que só 0,3mm mas já é neve

A acontecer seria algo que não se via há 50 anos quando caiu um pequeno nevão ainda eu não era nascido.

Sinceramente não acredito muito que isso possa acontecer.


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Penso que ainda vai haver supresas pois as cartas sinopticas mostram uma pequena frente a atravessar o território e não se esqueça que a 29 Janeiro 2006 não existia nenhuma depressão modelada e depois foi o que se viu


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

O instituto de Meteorologia devia emitir um alerta para as pessoas não serem apanhadas de surpresa!!! Vai estar muito frio mesmo no litoral .... no interior nem se fala!!


PS: Devo estar a bater mal, o freemeteo prevê neve em Vila Real de Santo António para Sexta Feira!!!!

Onde é que isto vai parar?????


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

e para aqui (Cartaxo) o freemeteo também prevê neve para Sábado.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

Parece (apenas parece) que podem haver surpresas.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

*Neste momento com Ceu limpo e 7.8ºC.*

Quanto a possibilidade de neve que se fala... 
*O que é preciso é ter esperança mais uma vez...* mesmo depois das ultimas desilusões por estes lados... 
É o quase, quase... e nada...

Um facto curioso... 
tenho reparado e ultimamente de + ou - de 15 em 15 dias aos fim de semanas tem havido sempre esta possibilidade.  
É apenas algo que acho curioso.


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

eu tambem não sei meter imagens mas...é impressionante...

o Freemeteo mete saiva fraca para Lisboa no dia 10

ahaha calma....


----------



## godzila (4 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

então no que devemos confiar mais


----------



## trepkos (4 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

Não confiem muito no Freemeteo, ele dá neve quase a toda a hora...


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

godzila disse:


> [
> então no que devemos confiar mais



Pois é.... tb fico com essa duvida mas infelismente se calhar mais no primeiro *(IM)*, pois o *freemeteo* ja me enganou 3 ou 4 vezes desde Novembro, quando previa neve e nunca a vi... e não ando distraido, pk quando ha essa posibildidade nem durante a noite descanso como deve ser, com idas de x em x tempo até a janela. Mas como eu digo... "mais uma vez renasce a esperança!" e espero que desta vez se inverta o caso.

Caro *trepkos* com um pouco de exagero, mas tambem te dou alguma razão....


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

ac_cernax disse:


> Pois é.... tb fico com essa duvida mas infelismente se calhar mais no primeiro *(IM)*, pois o *freemeteo* ja me enganou 3 ou 4 vezes desde Novembro, quando previa neve e nunca a vi... e não ando distraido, pk quando ha essa posibildidade nem durante a noite descanso como deve ser, com idas de x em x tempo até a janela. Mas como eu digo... "mais uma vez renasce a esperança!" e espero que desta vez se inverta o caso.
> 
> Caro *trepkos* com um pouco de exagero, mas tambem te dou alguma razão....



Eras tu e eu quando o free previa neve pa minha terra ia de vez em quando a janela ver se caia alguma coisa  até nesta ultima vez o freemeteo dizia que estava mesmo a nevar fui ver e nada


----------



## psm (4 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

Volto a relembrar que a previsão que é colocada pelo IM é da previsão do dia anterior 3-1-2009 Nunca esquecer esse pormenor!!


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Stinger disse:


> Eras tu e eu quando o free previa neve pa minha terra ia de vez em quando a janela ver se caia alguma coisa


Não sou só eu... mas eu ja cheguei a por despertador de x em x tempo pa ir ver. 


Stinger disse:


> até nesta ultima vez o freemeteo dizia que estava mesmo a nevar fui ver e nada



Bem, essa então é demais... o free quer concretizar o sonho de qualquer um a força toda, mas a natureza e que não vai na cantiga. 



psm disse:


> Volto a relembrar que a previsão que é colocada pelo IM é da previsão do dia anterior 3-1-2009 Nunca esquecer esse pormenor!!



É verdade... mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Com um pouco de sorte pode ser que voces tenham a neve, frio que tanto ambiciona e que aqui o pessoal do Sul tenham a chuva que tanto gostamos !!

Mas de acordo com estas previsões de hoje aqui no sul podiamos ter neve e chuva ao mesmo tempo, porque a chuva está aqui mesmo, mesmo á porta do Sudoeste de Portugal de acordo com o GFS !!

A previsão sazonal é favorável em relação á precipitação no sul da Peninsula Ibérica e Madeira para este mes (de acordo com NCEP)!!

A ver vamos o que isto vai dar ......

Infelizmente o ECMWF não concorda nada com essa previsão, e para eles essa depressão a Sudoeste de Portugal, segundo o ECMWF nem vai existir enquanto que o GFS é teimoso e diz que sim ... 
Espero que ganhe o GFS !!


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Meteograma para Bragança:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027


----------



## psm (4 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

Venho aqui pôr um bocado de agua fria nesta emoção, mas o ECMWF é bastante conservador na previsão de precipitação, e aquilo que dá é uma entrada de ar seco e frio de leste. Sinceramente não percebo como ainda estão a dar importancia ao gfs e modelos parecidos

Com isto coloco a nebulosidade para os proximos dias do ECMWF.



http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2009010412!!!step/


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

Ai ... Ai que esta depressão (GFS a 120 horas) vai estar tão perto, tão perto ... mas tudo se esfuma no mar ... 
Mas ao menos veremos se ela existe mesmo !!


----------



## belem (4 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Já tou a ver que deve haver muita gente aqui já a babar-se com hipótese de ver neve em locais muito pouco prováveis...
Tem sido assim de 15 em 15 dias ou algo do género. lol 
E assim os anos vão passando e natureza continua o seu ciclo, indiferente a tudo.
Eu é que não posso, senão dava era um salto à  Estrela, Alvão ou à Serra de Montesinho,Nogueira...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

O GFS é mais generoso nesta Run em termos de precipitação...principalmente para o Norte!


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> O GFS é mais generoso nesta Run em termos de precipitação...principalmente para o Norte!



Ainda bem


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> O GFS é mais generoso nesta Run em termos de precipitação...principalmente para o Norte!



É verdade mas mesmo assim ainda é de ter muitas reservas.


Meteograma para Bragança





Aquela precipitação seria toda em forma de neve


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Brigantia disse:


> É verdade mas mesmo assim ainda é de ter muitas reservas.



Os ensembles quase não mostram precipitação para os dias 8 e 9.






As temperaturas é que prometem


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 08:20)

Que meteograma tão lindo...

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

*Nota:*

O Seguimento das previsões da entrada fria passa a ser feito em tópico especial:
 Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008


Análises mais detalhadas, previsões e alertas oficiais mantém-se no tópico habitual:
 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

E a chuva aqui tão perto e tão longe ao mesmo tempo ... mesmo, mesmo a roçar aqui o Algarve!!
Já estou mesmo a ver a previsão: neblinas e nevoeiros matinais (se não houver vento) e chuviscos no sul desde Sexta até ..........???????????

Chuva a sério que é bom nada ...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

Cada run ainda é pior que a anterior ... mas realmente parece-me que de acordo com os ventos previstos esta run das 12h segue o trajecto normal !!
Veremos que as seguintes runs não seguirão esta ..... senão será mais um mes seco com precipitações 50% abaixo do normal !!


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Agora para quem gosta de sonhar um pouco Porque tem que se sonhar!!



https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2009010512


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

psm disse:


> Agora para quem gosta de sonhar um pouco Porque tem que se sonhar!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2009010512



o link não funciona


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Penso que a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro vai ser mesmo sem precipitação...


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro vai ser mesmo sem precipitação...




Gosto desta tendência...


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

*Nota:*

O Seguimento das previsões da entrada fria passa a ser feito em tópico especial:
 Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008


Análises mais detalhadas, previsões e alertas oficiais mantém-se no tópico habitual:
 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

E atendendo a este tempo maravilhoso de tempo gélido ideal para constipações e reumático, e de chuva na média (dos ultimos meses) ideal para a agricultura (a geada, o gelo, e a neve para matar tudo) e a seca para garantir que no Verão tenhamos que andar na poupança de água !!
Enfim tudo normal dos ultimos anos em Portugal ou não tivessemos este século (desde 2001) andado ou em seca, ou em situação normal.

Para não fugir mais ao tópico (estou a desviar-me um bocado) no que á analise diz respeito diz que nos próximos 15 dias temos frio, AA, e alguma chuva esporádica !!
Fazendo a relação com os modelos da previsão sazonal !!


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

off topic 

alguem me pode meter aqui o site para se ver as previsoes sazonais da precipitação?

muito obg


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

A imagem que faltava:







Para quem não sabe:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euPrecMon.gif

O do MetOffice(mudaram o formato) e agora não tenho acesso á previsão detalhada do MetOffice. 
Resta-me esse que coloquei ...


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

É impressão minha ou neste ultimo run sabado saio com muito mais frio do que nos anteriores?


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

obrigado Aurelio, fico muito agradecido


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Posso enganar-me mas penso que para a minha
zona (Regiao de Lisboa) as temperaturas nao vão chegar
aos 0ºC. Na minha opinião deverão ficar-se pelos 2ºC/3ºC.

O Instituto de Meteorologia está a prever para 5ª Feira (para Lisboa)
temperaturas de 0ºC de minima e 7ºC de máxima mas penso que entretanto
ainda irão reduzir o frio para esta zona.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

O freemeteo apesar de ser um site que não é muito fiável, está a prever chuva com possibilidade de trovoada para segunda/terça-feira para aqui. Essa previsão é também acompanhada de temperaturas a rondar os 10 graus, vento fraco e pressão alta. 

A partir de domingo o frio vai-se embora (segundo referiu o IM). Alguém me sabe dizer o que é que vai dar lugar ao frio?

Tudo bem, são previsões a longo prazo, mas queria apenas ter uma ideia, com o que é que podemos contar depois deste frio todo


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

Lightning disse:


> Tudo bem, são previsões a longo prazo, mas queria apenas ter uma ideia, com o que é que podemos contar depois deste frio todo



De 2ª para 3ª feira chega uma frente:
http://www.wzkarten.de/pics/avnpanel4.gif


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

Vince disse:


> De 2ª para 3ª feira chega uma frente:
> http://www.wzkarten.de/pics/avnpanel4.gif



Essa frente vai trazer subidas de temperatura, embora que não seja nada por aí além?


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Vince disse:


> De 2ª para 3ª feira chega uma frente[/url]




Finalmente uma frente atlântica, algo que mesmo em 2008 era raro ou extrememente fracas.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

O que é isso ?
Isso come-se 
Ainda sabemos o que é isso ... é aquela coisinha que mostra que pode render prai 5/10 mm em 24 horas !! 

Estava brincando ... !!


----------



## filipept (7 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

Lousano disse:


> Finalmente uma frente atlântica, algo que mesmo em 2008 era raro ou extrememente fracas.



Segundo as previsões do GFS, após este episodio de frio, teremos várias frentes a atravessar Portugal, parece que se abre o caminho. Para já são previsões, embora já apareçam no primeiro painel.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

filipept disse:


> Segundo as previsões do GFS, após este episodio de frio, teremos várias frentes a atravessar Portugal, parece que se abre o caminho. Para já são previsões, embora já apareçam no primeiro painel.



Ao menos que venham qualquer coisa de chuva, mas de preferencia algo que se veja, é que aqueles dias em que chove em 24h o que podia chover em 30minutos, do tipo 10mm/dia, não me agrada muito. Mas venha o que vier temos de aceitar.

Quanto ainda ao estado do tempo para este fim de semana, o freemeteo e um espetaculo, desde o inicio desta semana, ja me pos chuva, ja me tirou a chuva, pos neve, tirou a neve e agora ja da outra vez... Bem, se calhar é isto que me faz gostar tanto desta area... nunca se sabe ao certo o que vem a seguir...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (7 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

boa noite 
o freemeteo da para montalegre segunda cerca de 6cm de neve o que axam desta previsão?? será mais um devaneio deste site ou será que vem mesmo.. pelo frio que aqui se faz sentir acredito na possibilidade desta previsão..
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502

cumprimentos 
miguel moura


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

O GFS volta a reforçar a precipitação para sexta-feira...só se vai saber quando pudermos acompanhar o satélite e os radares...


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Desta vez o GFS é mesmo generoso...põe um pouco de precipitação para todos...dividir como bons irmãos!


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> Desta vez o GFS é mesmo generoso...põe um pouco de precipitação para todos...dividir como bons irmãos!



Boa run esta, sim senhora Vamos ver se isto se confirma era uma delicia Mas o meu medo é que nem precipitação nem céu limpo, porque céu limpo ainda dava gozo ver elas a descer, agora nuvens e não deitar nada só estraga


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Bem não mexia mais..esta run é um sonho  
5,8ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (7 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

se possivel coloquem os links para podermos ver as runs de que falam 

obrigado 
miguel moura


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

A RUN que eu falava, que acusa neve para Lisboa, Setúbal e Corroios.

Não tenham muitas expectactivas... Esperemos para ver...


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> se possivel coloquem os links para podermos ver as runs de que falam
> 
> obrigado
> miguel moura



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Muito boa esta run! Já trás alguma esperança!


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Traz alguma esperança realmente.

Esta saída também promete em termos de precipitação e neve para o Norte a partir do dia 13.


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Fantkboy disse:


> Muito boa esta run! Já trás alguma esperança!



Boas, mas esta é uma run das (18) que nunca são fiaveis


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

psm disse:


> Boas, mas esta é uma run das (18) que nunca são fiaveis



Isso também não é bem assim!! se está lá por algum motivo é não não é de deitar fora


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

miguel disse:


> Isso também não é bem assim!! se está lá por algum motivo é não não é de deitar fora





Será miguel? elas tem sempre devaneios e nunca batem certo no futuro, as que são de ter em conta são as das (00) e (12) seja qual for o medelo.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

psm disse:


> Será miguel? elas tem sempre devaneios e nunca batem certo no futuro, as que são de ter em conta são as das (00) e (12) seja qual for o medelo.



Sim mas se formos ver o que importa aqui é a tendência e a tendência é para termos alguma instabilidade no litoral...resta definir é se é mais a norte ou mais a sul ou mais a oeste ou mais a este que pode ficar tudo pelo mar


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

vamos ver se temos surpresas neste sábado, eu já não digo nada...já esteve mais longe...


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

A cota para a tal situação "sonhadora" andaria nos 400 metros em Lisboa.


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Boas quantidades de precipitação previstas com a nova run, para o início da próxima semana:
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Bgc disse:


> Boas quantidades de precipitação previstas com a nova run, para o início da próxima semana:
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145



Será que vamos ter um nevão em Bragança 
Ou será que até lá os modelos vão retirar toda a precipitação


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Parece que só o GFS indica precipitação para o litoral centro. Já quanto ao norte, parecem ser mais consensuais em relação a essa possibilidade.

O IM indica céu limpo para Portugal continental para Sábado.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2009 às 03:01)

As runs vão-se alterando de hora a hora, de dia para dia. se vier neve que bom! Se não vier neve pode ser que haja ao menos uma tendência  de arrefecimento do clima para os próximos tempos e o inverno ainda tem pano para mangas.
Em mais novo lembro-me de ver nevar durante 2 horas  (um bom nevão!) em que os montes aqui em Paços de Ferreira tiveram uma boa camada de neve precisamente por volta das 15h do dia 09 de Abril - sim, Abril...
Por isso calma que se não for agora poderá ser daqui a semanas.
Já agora: na próxima 2ª feira o tempo parece que mudará para húmido 2º consenso das runs; isto no dia 12, dia em que a fase da lua passa a cheia (um aparte e curiosidade: no almanaque dão tempo húmido para essa fase da lua - vamos ver o que dá...)
Boa noite


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2009 às 04:11)

psm disse:


> Será miguel? elas tem sempre devaneios e nunca batem certo no futuro, *as que são de ter em conta são as das (00) e (12)* seja qual for o medelo.



Escrevo estas linhas já sózinho pelo fórum, mas tive de ficar acordado, até estas hora tardia , apenas com uma intenção: Esperar pela Run das 00h!

E eis que se começa a desenhar um cenário cada vez mais palpável 











Esperemos agora pela das 12h e a partir de aí é fazer nowcasting com o nariz no ar e os sensores afinados .

Este Inverno parece-me que será generoso em surpresas...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 08:18)

actioman disse:


> Escrevo estas linhas já sózinho pelo fórum, mas tive de ficar acordado, até estas hora tardia , apenas com uma intenção: Esperar pela Run das 00h!
> 
> E eis que se começa a desenhar um cenário cada vez mais palpável



Que run de Sonho!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 09:06)

O IM na sua previsão descritiva prevê a partir já de hoje a possibilidade de aguaceiros de neve acima dos 700 metros:

*Previsão para 5ª Feira, 8 de Janeiro de 2009*

Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
apresentando-se em geral muito nublado até meio da manhã na região
Sul.
Aumento de nebulosidade durante a tarde nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos,
*que serão de neve acima dos 700 metros*.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) nas terras
altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

e para próximos dias continua:

*Previsão para 6ª Feira, 9 de Janeiro de 2009*

Continuação de tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Aguaceiros fracos nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no
interior e *que serão de neve acima dos 700 metros.*
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.
Neblina ou nevoeiro no nordeste transmontano, que poderá
persistir durante o dia.

*Previsão para Sábado, 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Continuação de tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de nordeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) na região Sul e nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros fracos mais prováveis a partir da tarde, que serão de
neve acima dos 700 metros.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima na região Norte.
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.

Com as temperaturas que estão e a manterem-se assim arriscaria cotas mais baixas na ordem dos 100/200 m, penso que  IM ainda irá alterar isso, mas a tão curto prazo a possibilidade de precipitação a coincidir com temperaturas negativas já ganha contornos bem definidos.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Mais um mapa do GFS, a «Saturday Dream Edition» 
Uma coisa que melhorou nas 00z é que mete precipitação bem cedo, a outra anterior era mais pela tarde.
Com esta run a neve poderia ser visita pelo menos nos montes dos arredores da capital e  Ribatejo e Alentejo


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 10:41)

Isto vale o que vale, mas os colegas do snow forecast querem por alguma gente a sonhar






________________


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

esta noite volta a ver de + para quem gosta de tempereturas negativas e desta são Pedro não se esqueseu do alentejo




olhem só isto deve dár uns -6ºC


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 11:42)

godzila disse:


> esta noite volta a ver de + para quem gosta de tempereturas negativas e desta são Pedro não se esqueseu do alentejo
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Isto tudo para o alentejo???


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

Este Freemeteo gosta de brincar conosco


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

mas que linda previsão para a Serra de Montejunto 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2265902


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

godzila disse:


> esta noite volta a ver de + para quem gosta de tempereturas negativas e desta são Pedro não se esqueseu do alentejo
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Esses -10ºC esta situado no Alentejo???


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

dpaes disse:


> Esses -10ºC esta situado no Alentejo???



e a minha zona leva entre -6ºC e -8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

godzila disse:


> esta noite volta a ver de + para quem gosta de tempereturas negativas e desta são Pedro não se esqueseu do alentejo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tão a brincar só pode, -8ºC para a minha zona


----------



## ppereira (8 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> tão a brincar só pode, -8ºC para a minha zona



eu não acreditava muito nesses valores, embora o IM mostre que para amanhã os distritos de portalegre, évora e beja tenham temperaturas relativamente muito baixas (se retirarmos as habituais bragança e guarda), -10ºC é irreal, pois levaria a alertas vermelhos (ou pretos) para esses distritos.

-3 ou -4ºC já é um valor anormal e que deve deixar muita gente admirada


----------



## Gongas (8 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

Bem, segunda a Meteorologista no Jornal da tarde da SIC, admitou que na noite de sexta para sábado poderia nevar em qualquer local, inclusíve no litoral e ainda falou em regiões como a estremadura e alentejo e que até em Lisboa poderá nevar. agora depende onde a precipitação cair.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

ppereira disse:


> eu não acreditava muito nesses valores, embora o IM mostre que para amanhã os distritos de portalegre, évora e beja tenham temperaturas relativamente muito baixas (se retirarmos as habituais bragança e guarda), -10ºC é irreal, pois levaria a alertas vermelhos (ou pretos) para esses distritos.
> 
> -3 ou -4ºC já é um valor anormal e que deve deixar muita gente admirada





-3 ou menos -4 é anormal para Lisboa...não para o Alentejo interior 

Agora esse mapa de valores de Temperatura não é a dos valores  aos 2m...


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Kraliv disse:


> -3 ou menos -4 é anormal para Lisboa...não para o Alentejo interior
> 
> desculpa mas que eu saiba temperaturas dessa ordem não são normais em todo o litoral portugues e ,mesmo, no interior sul incluindo a bacia do sado ( famosa pelas inversões termicas ) são valores baixos que ocorrem  no maximo umas 3 ou 4 vezes por ano; outro problema é o facto das maximas tambem estarem muito baixas o que piora a situação visto que uma coisa é teres um dia com -3 de min e 12 de max e outra coisa é teres -3 de min e 5 de max
> se tiveres duvidas vê os criterios de emissao dos alertas do IM


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

Kraliv disse:


> Agora esse mapa de valores de Temperatura não é a dos valores  aos 2m...



Eu já andava com essa dúvida há uns dias mas como não havia legenda... Se for a temperatura a 850hPa então terá mais lógica.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

godzila disse:


> esta noite volta a ver de + para quem gosta de tempereturas negativas e desta são Pedro não se esqueseu do alentejo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto dá -10 pa Montemor, e o outro neve pa Montemor


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

trepkos disse:


> Isto dá -10 pa Montemor, e o outro neve pa Montemor



Trepkos, em meteorologia 1+1 nem sempre é igual a 2

Mas esse mapa também não pode ser de 850hpa. É um mapa de 2m irrealista, meramente indicativo


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Trepkos, em meteorologia 1+1 nem sempre é igual a 2
> 
> Mas esse mapa também não pode ser de 850hpa. É um mapa de 2m irrealista, meramente indicativo



Estava a constatar isso agora mesmo, acho improvável se não impossível - 10 aqui.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Mas esse mapa também não pode ser as temperaturas a 850hpa  a não ser que seja assim tão mau porque temos muito frio a 850hpa mas não vai a -10 no sul no máximo -5   e sendo de temperaturas a 2m também não pode ser é extremos de mais, apesar de esperar para esta noite temperaturas negativas em todo o lado e se tiver de ser em Lisboa será esta próxima madrugada


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

Neste momento vai nevando em Salamanca, coisa que o GFS não previa para esta tarde, já que não apresentava qualquer precipitação para aquela zona.

Isto a partir de hoje à noite vai ser mais importante olhar para o satélite a ver o que vem, do que provavelmente estarmo-nos a basear no modelo X ou Y a saber onde vai cair precipitação.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

Ainda ontem previ que as temperaturas aqui para esta noite passada não desciam abaixo dos 2ºC e de facto aconteceu..mas realmente para as próximas madrugadas arrisco a dizer que é provável que desça aos 0ºC ou mesmo -1ºC a ver vamos até onde vai esta frente fria.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 15:05)

João Dias disse:


> Neste momento vai nevando em Salamanca, coisa que o GFS não previa para esta tarde, já que não apresentava qualquer precipitação para aquela zona.
> 
> Isto a partir de hoje à noite vai ser mais importante olhar para o satélite a ver o que vem, do que provavelmente estarmo-nos a basear no modelo X ou Y a saber onde vai cair precipitação.



No satélite pode-se ir vendo 'ela' a passar por aquela zona.


----------



## rogers (8 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

Se alguem for ver este link vai ver que começa a formar-se nebulosidade no extremo norte de Portugal.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

João Dias disse:


> Neste momento vai nevando em Salamanca, coisa que o GFS não previa para esta tarde, já que não apresentava qualquer precipitação para aquela zona.
> 
> Isto a partir de hoje à noite vai ser mais importante olhar para o satélite a ver o que vem, do que provavelmente estarmo-nos a basear no modelo X ou Y a saber onde vai cair precipitação.



A partir desta noite não vale a pena mas a partir do final da tarde de sexta sim ai já merece a pena acompanhar o radar e Satélite  

Se forem ler esta tópico desde o inicio vão ver que dia 3 ou seja a 5 dias atrás já eu falava em cotas 0 caso chovesse essa chuva já andava na calha assim como as condições para ver neve a cotas baixas..isto para dizer que o potencial já anda lá a dias  sempre acreditei que esta bolsa fria a 500hpa iria trazer surpresas agora resta saber onde


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

miguel disse:


> A partir desta noite não vale a pena mas a partir do final da tarde de sexta sim ai já merece a pena acompanhar o radar e Satélite
> 
> Se forem ler esta tópico desde o inicio vão ver que dia 3 ou seja a 5 dias atrás já eu falava em cotas 0 caso chovesse essa chuva já andava na calha assim como as condições para ver neve a cotas baixas..isto para dizer que o potencial já anda lá a dias  sempre acreditei que esta bolsa fria a 500hpa iria trazer surpresas agora resta saber onde



Para o Norte penso que a precipitação a aparecer será amanhã à tarde e não no sábado.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

Previsão do ALADIN - Temperatura a 2m (ºC) para *hoje às 6h*:







Previsão do ALADIN - Temperatura a 2m (ºC) para *amanhã às 6h*:






Fantástico!


----------



## olheiro (8 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

pelo que se vê, parece que também pela Zona Centro até Elvas


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

João Dias disse:


> Para o Norte penso que a precipitação a aparecer será amanhã à tarde e não no sábado.



Sim é verdade, pronto vale a pena olhar para o satélite e radar a partir da manha de amanha


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

O embolsamento de ar frio a 500hPa que dará origem a uma pequena depressão, ainda está longe de Portugal, observando a animação de imagens de satélite actuais, pode-se dizer que:

- A direcção é NE/SW
- Está entrando pelo interior Centro/Sul
- A nubulosidade actual dissipa-se adentrando-se em Portugal não mais que 50-100km.

Penso que amanhã sim, por esta hora, já andaremos bem mais animados! Onde precipitar, poderá haver surpresas.. 

Por hoje, é aproveitar para disfrutar do frio , pois possivelmente nestes 2 dias seguintes serão alcançadas talvez as temperaturas mínimas do ano.

Porém uma coisa me parece certa, apesar dos modelos nos trocarem constantemente as voltas run a run, penso que a ocorrência de precipitação já hoje em Salamanca (já bem perto de Portugal), com núcleo do embalsamento de ar frio a 500hPa ainda em aproximação, é bom sinal!

Agora acredito muito mais, que no final do dia de amanhã e até às 15h de Sábado, sendo percorridos por essa bolha de ar fio com alguma instabilidade (embora fraca), teremos decerto alguma ocorrência, quase que garanto!!

A entrada, dependendo da largura, poderá entrar tanto a norte, a centro ou a sul, embora com os modelos/run actuais, diria que irá entrar pelo interior centro/sul, mas o local de entrada ainda é impreciso.

Ainda bem!


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

Atenção, que a maior nubulosidade/ocorrência de precipitação pode não se verificar exactamente na passagem do núcleo de embolsamento de ar frio a 500hPa, para dizer verdade, penso que normalmente ocorre mais à volta, enfim.. vamos ver como corre na prática.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

está a começar a sair a RUN das 12h


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

E a run das 12h já mete alguma precipitação no Norte na tarde de amanhã


----------



## ppereira (8 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

esta run do gfs vai por muita gente a olhar para o ceú de sexta para sábado.
então na região de lisboa a precipitação pode ocorrer na altura mais fria (entre a 01h00 e as 07h00).
será??


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

Se a Run das 0h era um sonho, esta é... 








Acho que estou a precisar urgentemente de...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

de facto esta run das 12, foi muito boa. Começo a acreditar em surpresas


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

Neve amanha já no Litoral Norte e centro ao final da tarde e depois o melhor do bolo na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal ao inicio da manha de sábado  e termina a festa sábado a tarde no algarve  é o que mostra esta run


----------



## meo (8 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

Na minha mudesta opiniao podera haver mais percipitaçao do que nos esperamos pois de saida para saida de run ela tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

AnDré disse:


> Se a Run das 0h era um sonho, esta é...



Esta run faz-me sonhar, já me sinto um miudo cheio de adrenalina


----------



## meo (8 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

meo disse:


> Na minha mudesta opiniao podera haver mais percipitaçao do que nos esperamos pois de saida para saida de run ela tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente



PODERA SER POSSIVEL OU NAO?


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

...e o melhor, depois de uma (possível) bela nevada....um belo sistema frontal...2009 promete , até parece que neste ano o GFS não está a ser tão desmancha-prazeres que em relação ao ano passado, que de run em run retirava toda a animação...mas veremos


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

meo disse:


> PODERA SER POSSIVEL OU NAO?



Pelo que tenho estado a ver, é bem possivel chover e nevar mais do que a run prevê, mas também pode acontecer o aposto, o melhor agora é olhar para o céu e esperar que a Mãe Natureza seja generosa.


----------



## psm (8 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

Para variar já sei quem não vai levar com neve, isto porque vendo esta run do GFS. Nem que fosse só uns flocos, mas como vivo numa zona muito amena, se calhar terei de ir à serra de Sintra


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 16:18)

Esta RUN do GFS é boa demais!! 

Mete neve pra Beira Baixa e Alto Alentejo das 18h de amanhã até às 18h de Sábado. E ainda acrecenta uma pequena possibilidade na 3ª feira!


Hum.. Pessoal, não desanimem mesmo que agora apareça a seguinte RUN a colocar pé no travão!


É normal..


Algo há-de ocorrer, tenham fé!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

"_ I want to believe_!!!"

Mas é um bocado dificil "acreditar" em previsões assim!!! 
A acontecer, tenho por aqui umas belas praias para fotografar cheias de neve!!

Vamos esperar...


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 16:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Esta RUN do GFS é boa demais!!
> 
> Mete neve pra Beira Baixa e Alto Alentejo das 18h de amanhã até às 18h de Sábado. E ainda acrecenta uma pequena possibilidade na 3ª feira!
> 
> ...



Para a semana não entra a frente Oceânica?


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

trepkos disse:


> Para a semana não entra a frente Oceânica?



Sim, também considero um exagero!

O weatherunderground tem destas coisas, a distância que ainda falta. Segue o modelo GFS e admite que na 3ª feira ainda há frio instalado suficiente para suportar o impacto da frente oceânica. 

Muitissimo pouco improvável, mas está lá:






[img=http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/1169/cbranco1234cs6.th.jpg]


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

Ou estamos prestas a assistir a um dos eventos meteorologicos mais fantasticos dos ultimos anos ou a uma desilusão tremenda...


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

MSantos disse:


> Ou estamos prestas a assistir a um dos eventos meteorologicos mais fantasticos dos ultimos anos ou a uma desilusão tremenda...



Aposto na desilusão tremenda.


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

eu tambem


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

MSantos disse:


> ou a uma desilusão tremenda...





trepkos disse:


> Aposto na desilusão tremenda.





godzila disse:


> eu tambem




Também são uns óptimos antidepressivos:








Vá lá malta! Pode ser que...
E se não for olha, que venha o  Chill Out Zone - Zona de relaxe


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

AnDré disse:


> Também são uns óptimos antidepressivos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apoiado, André!! 

Existe um tópico para Suicidios!!


E eu provavelmente lá estarei no Sábado, mas neste momento só consigo se optimista e sonhar!


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

já viram que o IM coloca neve para Coímbra na sexta à tarde?
Nunca tinha visto nada assim...


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> já viram que o IM coloca neve para Coímbra na sexta à tarde?
> Nunca tinha visto nada assim...



incrivel


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

Não preciso de tomar cAAlmex+ nem nenhum remédio, a cura para mim está na paciência...


----------



## psm (8 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Vou pôr o modelo que deu sempre a tendencia(alguma vez tinha de ser) de poder haver festa.




https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2009010812



ps: Tomar calmex nunca fez mal nenhum, e é bom para relaxar os nervos.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

DRC disse:


> Posso enganar-me mas penso que para a minha
> zona (Regiao de Lisboa) as temperaturas nao vão chegar
> aos 0ºC. Na minha opinião deverão ficar-se pelos 2ºC/3ºC.
> 
> ...




No bairro da Covina o carro registava 0ºC as 8:00 da manha !!!!


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Não consigo ver.


----------



## snowstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

trepkos disse:


> Esta run faz-me sonhar, já me sinto um miudo cheio de adrenalina



Esta animação é de confiar? Desculpem a Ignorância


----------



## DRC (8 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> No bairro da Covina o carro registava 0ºC as 8:00 da manha !!!!



Já foi dito muitas vezes no fórum que as temperaturas marcadas nos automóveis não sao de grande confiança.

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura mínima foi de 1,9ºC, penso que não deve ter sido muito diferente da mínima em Santa Iria da Azóia.


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

pessoal de Lisboa  podem  sonhar 

a carta sinóptica  mostra uma linha de aguaceiros 

















aqui pelo interior também pode cair algo


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Atenção malta do Interior Norte. O GFS continua a dar precipitação para a próxima manhã que será toda em forma de neve nesta zona.


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

E a run das 18h melhora imenso o cenário de precipitação para o Norte, especialmente por estendê-lo pelo fim de tarde, o que ainda aumenta mais as possibilidades de cotas muito baixas


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

esta RUN das 18, manteve quase tudo inalterado


----------



## Nashville (8 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

João Dias disse:


> E a run das 18h melhora imenso o cenário de precipitação para o Norte, especialmente por estendê-lo pelo fim de tarde, o que ainda aumenta mais as possibilidades de cotas muito baixas


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Durante a tarde vai ser o pessoal do interior centro e litoral a levar com alguma precipitação vejam o GME relativo a humidade


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

o GFS volta a colocar um pouco mais de precipitação para estes lados


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Janeiro promete e de que maneira o gfs esta divinal!!!!ja para a proxima semana podem contar com neve para as terras altas e entao a longo prazo nem se fala mas la esta .....longo prazo...


----------



## Hazores (9 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

boa noite 

alguem me pode dar o link para as previões a 16 dias do GFS, é que tive um problema no computador e perdi todos os links e não consigo encontar no google
obrigado


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite
> 
> alguem me pode dar o link para as previões a 16 dias do GFS, é que tive um problema no computador e perdi todos os links e não consigo encontar no google
> obrigado



Tens vários:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de
http://www.wetter3.de
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR
Neste último só tens que mudar o ICAO para a tua cidade!Vai predefinido, claro está para o Porto...!


----------



## Hazores (10 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Tens vários:
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de
> http://www.wetter3.de
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR
> Neste último só tens que mudar o ICAO para a tua cidade!Vai predefinido, claro está para o Porto...!



obrigado tiago 

era esse ultimo, estava dificil

mas é claro que vou mudar para angra do heroismo é a melhor cidade do mundo,  o porto também não é mau mas.... angra é melhor


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

Sou um bocado amador neste tema, uma vez li num livro do Orlando Ribeiro que quando temos um anticiclone nas ilhas britânicas há formação de de uma depressão no Golfo de Cádiz, e este ano temos tido várias vezes anticiclones sobre as ilhas britânicas mas depressões no Golfo de Cádiz nem vê-las... alguém me explica porquê?


Recordo-me de em anos anteriores ver em cartas anticiclones com essa localização e depressões a sul da costa algarvia... tenho a sensação que quando era mais novo a presença de depressões a sul com dias chuvososcom trovoada e  temperaturas amenas no Outono e no Inverno no Algarve eram mais frequentes, mas parece-me que desde 2004 tornaram-se fenómenos raros... Estarei enganado?


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

O IM volta a colocar neve para Bragança para 3ª feira (dia 13).






Na altura em que fiz o PrintScrn os flocos não estavam a cair  Mas facilmente se percebe que esse é o símbolo representado.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Previsão para  2ª/3ª feira do IM:



> 2ªa feira:
> 
> Continuação do tempo frio com céu pouco nublado, tornando-se
> 
> ...



Vai o frio vem a chuva


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, mas na previsão significativa dão neve para Bragança...

Eu nem comento


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

João Dias disse:


> Neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, mas na previsão significativa dão neve para Bragança...
> 
> Eu nem comento



Facilmente se percebe que na génese dessa discrepância deve estar um lapso e não incoerência pura e dura.
Certamente, ainda não terão actualizado a previsão descritiva.


----------



## cova beira (11 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

esta entrada ainda vai dar que falar eu ja previa tal como em 97 

dia 3 um ligeiro nevao com temperaturas muito baixas  e no dia 7 uma frente atlantica que deixa uma quantidade enorme de neve aki no interior




pelo menos neve a 700 metros acho eu para madrugada de 13


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

cova beira disse:


> esta entrada ainda vai dar que falar eu ja previa tal como em 97
> 
> dia 3 um ligeiro nevao com temperaturas muito baixas  e no dia 7 uma frente atlantica que deixa uma quantidade enorme de neve aki no interior
> 
> ...



Não me importava que tivesses razão, mas acho que as coisas não se podem sobrepor dessa maneira 
Mas oxalá estejas certo


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 10:05)

Bgc disse:


> Facilmente se percebe que na génese dessa discrepância deve estar um lapso e não incoerência pura e dura.
> Certamente, ainda não terão actualizado a previsão descritiva.



Nova previsão descritiva:



> Previsão para Domingo, 11 de Janeiro de 2009
> 
> Continuação do tempo frio, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
> apresentando períodos de maior nebulosidade por nuvens altas nas
> ...


----------



## jonaslor (11 Jan 2009 às 10:52)

Bgc disse:


> Não me importava que tivesses razão, mas acho que as coisas não se podem sobrepor dessa maneira
> Mas oxalá estejas certo




Talvez o nosso amigo cova da beira esteja certo. Deus te ouça.
Afinal o IM prevê para essa madrugada neve acima dos 800m. 
Pode ser que a neve comece a cair um pouco abaixo dessa cota.
Provavelmente será dificil, mas não impossivel.
Venha ela.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

Esta saída do GFS retirou bastante precipitação para a próxima semana. Aquela frente do dia 15, que nas saídas anteriores aparecia bastante activa, quase que desaparece.
500hPa




850hPa




Precipitação acumulada em 24h.




Esta saída mantém a possibilidade de alguma neve a cotas um pouco inferiores a 1000m para a noite de 12 para 13.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

Estive a dar uma espreitadela ao Meteociel e é incrivel como todas elas se dissipam a um passo da nossa costa.ainda no dia 15 tinhamos uma situação de grande instabilidade a Noroeste e agora praticamente nada .


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

Dan disse:


> Esta saída mantém a possibilidade de alguma neve a cotas um pouco inferiores a 1000m para a noite de 12 para 13.
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de



Com os dados actuais a iso 0 a 850hPa entra em Bragança no fim do dia 12 altura em que começa a precipitação. Nesta altura a iso 0 situar-se-á por volta dos normais 1500m. Durante a madrugada do dia 13 deverá descer aos -1ºC a 850hPa(1500m).





©  www.wetterzentrale.de


O que parece faltar é frio em altitude, apenas -20ºC a 500hPa para o fim do dia 12 descendo depois até aos -26ºC durante a madrugada de 13.





©  www.wetterzentrale.de



Com estes dados teriamos para o fim do dia 12 uma cota de 1200m descendo depois para 900/950m durante a madrugada.

O pode baixar um pouco as cotas é o frio instalado. 

Com estes dados Bragança ficaria no limiar da neve, já as nossas serras podem-se ir preparando para a receber.

Mas que Inverno este mais interessante


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

como mostra o ensemble vamos ter temperaturas relativamente amenas e precipitação mediucre possivelmente sob forma de neve acima dos 800-1100mts ( a cota varia com a passagem sucessiva dos sectores quente e frio) isto para o periodo até dia 16 a partir de dia 17 até dia 20 o tempo vai aquecer( as cotas vao subir gradualmente para 1400mts-1900mts) e, após este dia ,as previsões tornão-se pouco crediveis devido á distancia temporal:






 a partir de 21 as TENDENCIAS ( há que evidenciar que sao apenas tendencias pouco crediveis) sao de manutenção da circulação de WNW com tempo ameno e precipitações fracas de origem frontal principalmente no litoral norte as cotas tambem serão altas geralmente acima de 1000-1400mts.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Enfim a pasmaceira do costume em termos de precipitação !!

Este ano o que está a dar é frio e mais frio !!!


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Enfim a pasmaceira do costume em termos de precipitação !!
> 
> Este ano o que está a dar é frio e mais frio !!!


desculpa mas eu acho que este inverno esta a ser bastante animado  so precisava de um  pouco de mais chuva


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

stormy disse:


> desculpa mas eu acho que este inverno esta a ser bastante animado  so precisava de um  pouco de mais chuva



Tens que aprender a ler *Stormy* 

O que disse eu .... hum, diz lá ... ou melhor lê lá !!!


----------



## rbsmr (11 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

criz0r disse:


> Estive a dar uma espreitadela ao Meteociel e é incrivel como todas elas se dissipam a um passo da nossa costa.ainda no dia 15 tinhamos uma situação de grande instabilidade a Noroeste e agora praticamente nada .



É verdade!!! Vejam as cartas de superfície. As frentes dissipam-se mesmo em frente à costa portuguesa, como se vê na carta para 3ª feira.
As coisas em frente à Terra Nova e a Itália (segundo a carta de 4ª feira) estão mais animadas. Agora por cá a situação começa a ficar desesperada: além da falta de animação começa a existir falta de água... (Segundo uma notícia que veio no Correio da Manhã e que se baseava num relatório do INAG).





By rbsmr at 2009-01-11





By rbsmr at 2009-01-11


----------



## jonaslor (12 Jan 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia.
è preciso calma:


 Previsão para 3ª Feira, 13 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva até final da manhã, em especial a norte do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, passando gradualmente a
regime de aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Queda de neve acima dos* 800 metros* nas regiões Norte e Centro
durante a noite, subindo a cota para *1400 metros* durante o dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sul, rodando para
norte, temporariamente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral
e soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada na região Norte.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.


Pode ser que neve um pouco abaixo desta cota... 
Vamos agudar...


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia.
> è preciso calma:
> 
> 
> ...



Não só para 3ª está prevista animação, pois para 5ª temos:

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 15 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima dos 800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro
durante a noite, subindo a cota para 1100 metros durante o dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sueste, rodando para
leste e soprando forte (35 a 55 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas
até 80 km/h nas terras altas.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

Por isso há que ter esperança na continuação da animação invernal deste ano, pois afinal, desde a "Helena" que isto tem sido um "forró"...


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Tens que aprender a ler *Stormy*
> 
> O que disse eu .... hum, diz lá ... ou melhor lê lá !!!



lool desculpa ai


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (12 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Acho que toda a emoção ja passou. Agora é só mais um inverno com chuva.. frentes maritimas muito humidas


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Agora é só mais um inverno com chuva.. frentes maritimas muito humidas


E isso nao é bom???


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

depois do Frio, que venham as Frentes


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Agora é a parte de que gosto: chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Se o AA se mantiver onde está vamos ter um final de mês interessante  embora ache que devia ir um pouco mais para sul, mas vamos aguardar :assobio: interessante aquele correder de depressões que está previsto para os próximos dias, esperemos que se mantenha assim


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

Já no próximo dia 15 deste mês, poderá ser a vez da Madeira ver os Picos mais altos cobertos de neve.
A previsão do IM para quinta (15 Jan.)



> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Vento forte (35 a 55 km/h) de norte, soprando muito forte
> (55 a 70 km/h) com rajadas até 120 km/h nas zonas montanhosas
> e sendo fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) no Funchal.
> ...



Depois da passagem da frente fria, a massa de ar frio que se lhe segue, irá tornar as condições mais favoráveis para a queda de neve, podendo chegar até uma cota próxima dos 1000 metros.
A temperatura aos 500mb pode chegar aos -28ºC e a 850mb a 1ºC com uma altura geopotêncial baixa. Temperaturas que tornam também favorável a ocorrência de trovoadas com um razoável CAPE.
Olhando para os modelos GFS da run das 12h:

Cota de neve (m)


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

Eu só não quero é inundações, é extremamente desagradável.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Temos um anticiclone mesmo chato ali ao lado... costumam-lhe chamar "anticiclone do Açores" .

Lá para dia 22 tudo melhora   o anticiclone já foi chatear outros


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Resumo de Quinta-feira - precipitação acumulada em 24h.


----------



## pedrorod (12 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Isto promete!


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Nesta última actualização do GFS, volta a enfraquecer as frentes.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Rog disse:


> Já no próximo dia 15 deste mês, poderá ser a vez da Madeira ver os Picos mais altos cobertos de neve.
> A previsão do IM para quinta (15 Jan.)
> 
> 
> ...



Também penso que para esse dia e talvez no dia anterior poderá nevar na Montanha do Pico a partir de cotas médias. Quanto aqui ao Pico da Vara é pouco provavel devido a ter apenas 1103m


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Pelas informações, parece que vamos ter alguma "animação" no que toca a frentes, iram trazer a neve às terras altas, a chuva e trovoadas, no norte e centro do país, vamos ver o que virá depois., porque com tanta depressão prevista a afectar o país


----------



## Hazores (13 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Também penso que para esse dia e talvez no dia anterior poderá nevar na Montanha do Pico a partir de cotas médias. Quanto aqui ao Pico da Vara é pouco provavel devido a ter apenas 1103m



miguel mas é provável cair algumm granizo? penso eu.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

Hazores disse:


> miguel mas é provável cair algumm granizo? penso eu.



Pois se houver precipitação, quem sabe
O problema do Pico da Vara é nao ter nenhuma estação para registar a temperatura, o mesmo se deve passar aí pela Terceira
Aqui nao se tem acesso de carro ao topo do Pico da Vara e aí? Pode-se subir à serra de Santa Barbara?
Provavelmente algumas vezes poderá caír água neve ou neve sem acumular nesses pontos ,mais altos, contudo como nao há ninguem para observar ou registar esses provaveis acontecimentos, continua a ser o Pico o unico local de neve certa nos Açores todos os anos


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Jan 2009 às 02:05)

Dando uma vista de olhos à run das 18h, o GFS já anda a insinuar pelo menos mais 2 entradas frias. Uma para 19 e outra para dia 25. Obviamente ao falar de previsões a tão larga distância provavelmente na próxima run estas entradas desaparecem, mas a tendência parece estar lá para algo de mais interessante ainda este mês.


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*

Pois é na 5f a situacao parece ser interessante e nao é de excluir uma ou outra situacao mais gravosa
para o fs e prox semana a tendencia mantem se similar a esta semana com precipitacao de origem frontal e temperaturas dentro da media


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

Continuo a achar a posição do AA muito boa  agora sim, está no seu território natural.


----------



## Dourado (13 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

Sou novo nisto mas gosto muito de meteorologia e quero aprender mais com todos vocês que sabem mais do que eu.
digam-me uma coisa: O anticiclone quando está perto de nós, favorece a entrada de ar frio e vagas de frio ou não tem nada a ver ??


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

Dourado disse:


> Sou novo nisto mas gosto muito de meteorologia e quero aprender mais com todos vocês que sabem mais do que eu.
> digam-me uma coisa: O anticiclone quando está perto de nós, favorece a entrada de ar frio e vagas de frio ou não tem nada a ver ??




Os anticiclones são grandes transportadores de calor (atenção em termodinâmica, calor é o mesmo que frio, frio por definição é uma sensação, não uma propriedade).

As depressões são, regra geral menores em dimensão, mas trazem consigo inestabilidade.

Não se pode afirmar que quando o anticiclone está perto de nós, que logicamente só poderá haver frio, e que no Verão significaria calor. Tudo é relativo, mas neste caso até nos podemos resumir a factos concretos, de forma que, para responder à pergunta temos de falar de circulação de massas de ar, a sua origem e características.

Nos anticiclones, a circulação do ar faz-se no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio, para sabermos a proveniência das massas de ar temos de imaginar estas percorrendo as isolinhas (isóbaras), desta forma sabemos a sua origem, a sua orientação e da maior ou menor proximidade das isobaras (gradiente de pressão), sabemos a intensidade média do vento (abstraindo-nos de fenómenos locais). Nas depressões o sentido de deslocação do ar é contrário ao sentido dos ponteiros do relógio.

Mas regra geral, se a massa de ar provém do continente é seca, se vem do oceano é humida, se vem da latitudes mais a norte é mais fria. No Inverno, a massa de ar continental é fria e a oceanica é amena, enquanto que no Verão a massa continental é quente (mais quente ainda se vier do interior da peninsula ou do norte de África), e se vier do oceano será refrescante e causadora de alguma inestabilidade (se houver condições).


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a achar a posição do AA muito boa  agora sim, está no seu território natural.



Nesta imagem fantástica que o Mário apresentou, é possível verificar que as costas leste no Hemisfério Norte são sempre mais frias, enquanto que no Hemisfério Sul se passa o contrário!


----------



## Dourado (13 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Obrigado pela resposta, muito boa.

Acho que fiquei esclarecido


----------



## DMartins (13 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

No GSF temos uma situação interessante de 25 a 29 de Janeiro.

Já se sabe o que valem estas previsões longínquas, e vindas de certos lados, principalmente isoladas, mas era interessante...

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=2&ech=192&runpara=1


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

DMartins disse:


> No GSF temos uma situação interessante de 25 a 29 de Janeiro.
> 
> Já se sabe o que valem estas previsões longínquas, e vindas de certos lados, principalmente isoladas, mas era interessante...
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=2&ech=192&runpara=1



Se fosse outro o Inverno eu diria-te desde já! Ilusões, devaneios, loucuras habituais do GFS!

Como é ESTE Inverno eu digo-te: cenários longínquos e muito fora do horizonte de qualquer certeza, mas a acompanhar 

Para já o ECM está no seu limite de previsão a querer ter também uma previsão interessante... Mas falta uma eternidade ainda


----------



## godzila (13 Jan 2009 às 16:29)

que bom é sonhar mas falta tamto tempo
bem vamos a ver, a neve este ano deve ter comprado um calendario é que vem sempre de 15 em 15 dias
e se vier dia 26 não falha muito á norma deste ano
se não vejamos: nevou dia 30/11/08, nevou15 dias depois dia 15/12/08, nevou12 dias depois dia 27/12/08 e finalmente nevou 13 dias depois dia 9/1/09 agora vamos a ver como é que isvo vai evoluir


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 16:42)

godzila disse:


> que bom é sonhar mas falta tamto tempo
> bem vamos a ver, a neve este ano deve ter comprado um calendario é que vem sempre de 15 em 15 dias
> e se vier dia 26 não falha muito á norma deste ano



Só um esclarecimento em relação ao segundo painel do meteociel, (para mais de 180 horas).

Se repararem, a resolução a partir das 180h é muito menor. Tanto em precipitação como em termos de neve. E aquilo que poderia ser um quadradinho no primeiro painel a abranger o norte do país, transforma-se no segundo painel, em algo que cobre o país todo.

Se vierem as previsões da temperatura aos 850hPa, verão que é praticamente impossível toda essa previsão de neve. Isto porque a previsão aponta para uma ISO de 2-4ºC aos 850hPa. A previsão provável seria de neve nas terras altas, mas dada a pouco resolução, a neve estende-se até ao mar.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Mas para quê falar do dia 26 se o GFS acaba de meter uma bomba a partir do dia 19 até 21   seria de novo um cenário digno de se ver  e para 26 a tendência continua lá!


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Interessante..


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

miguel disse:


> Mas para quê falar do dia 26 se o GFS acaba de meter uma bomba a partir do dia 19 até 21   seria de novo um cenário digno de se ver  e para 26 a tendência continua lá!



Já me poupaste algum trabalho porque era exactamente o que eu ia dizer 

Bem mais cedo e a título de exemplo:










E assim sendo mais perto, embora ainda longe 

Vamos ver se mais logo o ECM acompanha o barco!


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

O modelo JMA é outro que está a mostrar o mesmo que o GFS acaba de mostrar


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Mas ainda antes de tudo isto, temos já para Quinta-feira, um cenário bem interessante.

A frente prevista deverá chegar de madrugada, e poderá mais uma vez pintar de branco as terras altas do norte e centro.

E o frio estende-se também até à Madeira, onde o IM prevê que a cota de neve seja de 1500m.


----------



## RMira (13 Jan 2009 às 17:12)

Boas caros colegas,

Desta vez vou ser desmancha-prazeres 

Posso estar enganado (e espero estar) mas parece-me que mesmo com estas condições só teriamos neve a cotas superiores a 700m (abaixo penso que seria dificil uma vez que estamos perante uma entrada Atlântica que trará certamente níveis elevados de humidade (neste caso ainda bem que está lá o AA mas ainda assim...). Mas é claro que isto são tudo cenários hipotéticos, até porque o CAPE e o LI justificam a possibilidade de se formarem algumas trovoadas que certamente iriam levar às surpresas que tanto gostamos. No entanto, é esperar para ver. Até porque o AA não vai ficar ali...se se desviar mais para oeste PUMBA, levamos com água em cheio...se se desviar mais para leste...TAREO...não levamos nada! Por isso, neste caso e para já estou algo céptico 

Venha a chuva 5ª feira para já que tanta falta faz!


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Bem interessante a situação para a próxima semana, de acordo com a run das 12h do GFS   Falando hipoteticamente apenas seria mais uma situação de neve a cotas médias baixas.

Mas obviamente ainda é muito cedo para irmos projectando a situação, temos que ir acompanhando


----------



## cardu (13 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

João Dias disse:


> Bem interessante a situação para a próxima semana, de acordo com a run das 12h do GFS   Falando hipoteticamente apenas seria mais uma situação de neve a cotas médias baixas.
> 
> Mas obviamente ainda é muito cedo para irmos projectando a situação, temos que ir acompanhando




Mas afinal estamos em Portugal ou na Suecia????


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Boas pessoal.
Sempre é esperada Trovoada para quinta feira para a zona de Lisboa e abaixo?


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Quanto a trovoadas, por acaso as saídas de hoje do GFS já não aproximam tanto as zonas de maior CAPE e LI do continente.
Veremos como evoluem os modelos amanhã.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Acho que na proxima semana teremos uma circulação de Oeste como é normal nos Invernos normais, sendo que a precipitação ocorrerá apenas na região Norte e litoral Centro, isto se não houver grandes alterações relativamente ás ultimas saídas do ECMWF e GFS !!

Já agora a precipitação para Quinta tenho muitas dúvidas relativamente á sua intensidade e o GFS pensa o mesmo !!
É muito provável que a maior parte caia ou no mar ou no litoral Oeste !!

Vamos ver o que resta para o final do mes !!
Ainda tenho que esperança que a circulação zonal desca mais para as nossas latitudes !!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Esta nova previsão das 18h é melhor nem olharem para ela, porque nem eu tenho a minha chuva, nem voces têm o vosso frio, gelo, neve, e um congelador natural !!


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta nova previsão das 18h é melhor nem olharem para ela, porque nem eu tenho a minha chuva, nem voces têm o vosso frio, gelo, neve, e um congelador natural !!



Esperar para ver não podemos andar ao sabor das várias runs


----------



## Iceberg (14 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Vocês já viram bem o que vai acontecer às Ilhas Britânicas no próximo fim-de-semana !? 

Espreitem o ECMWF, até acho que as Ilhas vão mudar de posição com tanto vento !


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 09:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que na proxima semana teremos uma circulação de Oeste como é normal nos Invernos normais, sendo que a precipitação ocorrerá apenas na região Norte e litoral Centro, isto se não houver grandes alterações relativamente ás ultimas saídas do ECMWF e GFS !!
> 
> Já agora a precipitação para Quinta tenho muitas dúvidas relativamente á sua intensidade e o GFS pensa o mesmo !!
> É muito provável que a maior parte caia ou no mar ou no litoral Oeste !!
> ...



partilho da tua opiniao será uma semana bem intererssante.
quanto a 5f penso que será um dia interessante embora possam ocorrer situações mais severas a nivel local...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

Se os cenários se mantiverem creio que teremos a maior onda de tempestades deste Inverno na Europa do Norte com fortes precipitações no Norte da Europa, nevões, frio, ventos ciclónicos.
Uma situação que se mantiverem estas condições poderá dar ventos da ordem dos 130 km/h nas Ilhas Britânicas e França !!

Tendencia esta confirmada por todos os modelos.
Tomar em atenção que esta situação poderá também atingir o Norte de Portugal !!


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

É ja na próxima madrugada que passa sobre a Madeira a superfície frontal que trará alguma "animação" meteorológica.

Nesta quinta-feira na Madeira, o vento será "forte a muito forte com rajadas até 110 km/h" (IM)





Na passagem da frente, com um CAPE razoável, existe condições favoráveis para ocorrer trovoadas,






No dia de amanhã espero registar uma acumulação total de precipitação entre os 20mm a 40mm, podendo até ocorrer granizo






Com a passagem da superfície frontal fria, a temperatura irá descer, aos 850hpa poderá mesmo chegar aos 0ºC. Segundo o GFS a cota de neve poderá ser de 1000 a 1200 metros, (o IM sugere cota de 1500m)











Temperatura, pressão ao nível do mar e Geopotencial


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Ilhas Britânicas ao rubro..tenho impressão que é desta que o Céu lhes cai em cima da cabeça e parece estender-se ao resto do Norte e Centro da Europa, nós aqui somos os excumungados  .


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

A prox semana avizinha se bem interessante e talvez seja um bom sinal para a segunda metade da "estacao chuvosa" ( 15 jan-31mar).


----------



## Lince (14 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Só gostava de saber onde é que o INM foi buscar a cota de 800m para o dia de amanhâ.
A mim parace-me que a cota de neve nunca será inferior a 1000m e sim estará em torno dos 1000-1200m.
Quando as previsões de neve são para cotas baixas têm medo de arriscar como aconteceu na semana passada em que davam uma cota de 700m e foi o que se viu (nevou á beira mar),quando as previsões são para cotas altas eis que confundem tudo e todos...
Nem copiar sabem...?


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Rog disse:


> É ja na próxima madrugada que passa sobre a Madeira a superfície frontal que trará alguma "animação" meteorológica.
> 
> Nesta quinta-feira na Madeira, o vento será "forte a muito forte com rajadas até 110 km/h" (IM)
> 
> ...



boas 
tenho uma duvida se puderes responder agradeço: (sei que este não é o  tópico correcto mas surgiu aqui)

a que temperatura a 850 hpa que se forma granizo?
é que segundo o GFS as temperastuas a 850 hpa andaram entre 0 e 2 graus e não ocorreu garanizo mas as temperaturas aos 42m de altitude eram na ordem dos 10 a 12 graus contudo apenas caiu chuva nada de granizo.
 desde já agradeço resposta e desculpem este post fora do sitio


----------



## godzila (14 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

aqui sim  poden-me dar os links onde vão ver os modelos metiorologico, mara eu poder comparar com os que tenho


----------



## StormFairy (14 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

godzila disse:


> aqui sim  *poden-me* dar os links onde vão ver os modelos *metiorologico*, mara eu poder comparar com os que tenho



 

Desculpem ... não resisti


----------



## godzila (14 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

StormFairy disse:


> Desculpem ... não resisti



Obrigado por me corrigir, se não me corrigisse eu não podia emendar o erro.
Não é ironia, é mesmo a serio obrigado.
mas eu quero mesmo é os links


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

godzila disse:


> Obrigado por me corrigir, se não me corrigisse eu não podia emendar o erro.
> Não é ironia, é mesmo a serio obrigado.
> mas eu quero mesmo é os links



experimenta a meteoalerta.com


----------



## StormFairy (14 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

godzila disse:


> Obrigado por me corrigir, se não me corrigisse eu não podia emendar o erro.
> Não é ironia, é mesmo a serio obrigado.
> mas eu quero mesmo é os links



Não sei se já tens este link : 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

Acho que a cota dos 800m do IM é mais "alarmista" do que "optimista" uma vez que depois do que se passou há que pôr todos os serviços de Protecção Civil de atalaia para que algumas situações mais desagradáveis não aconteçam!Sinceramente, acho que desta forma estamos todos de acordo que é uma cota muito mais realista, uma vez que não só é mais acertiva como preventiva! 
Espero para além de tudo isso, uma chuvada a sério e bem batidinha!
Looking forward para dia 19...!!


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Acho que a cota dos 800m do IM é mais "alarmista" do que "optimista" uma vez que depois do que se passou há que pôr todos os serviços de Protecção Civil de atalaia para que algumas situações mais desagradáveis não aconteçam!Sinceramente, acho que desta forma estamos todos de acordo que é uma cota muito mais realista, uma vez que não só é mais acertiva como preventiva!
> Espero para além de tudo isso, uma chuvada a sério e bem batidinha!
> Looking forward para dia 19...!!


Dia 19, e 25, e 26 e 28, e 29...


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

Lince disse:


> Só gostava de saber onde é que o INM foi buscar a cota de 800m para o dia de amanhâ.
> A mim parace-me que a cota de neve nunca será inferior a 1000m e sim estará em torno dos 1000-1200m.
> Quando as previsões de neve são para cotas baixas têm medo de arriscar como aconteceu na semana passada em que davam uma cota de 700m e foi o que se viu (nevou á beira mar),quando as previsões são para cotas altas eis que confundem tudo e todos...
> Nem copiar sabem...?



Acho que o problema tem a ver com a localização espacial.
Ainda de domingo para segunda-feira, a cota de neve prevista pelo IM era de 800m, e Lince a 1000m de altitude, não a teve. Como foi dito por si no seguimento, a neve aí ficou-se pelos 1200m. Acontece que no interior estava bastante mais frio e nevou em Bragança, em Trancoso, na Covilhã... Tudo localidades abaixo dos tais 800m.

Agora poderá acontecer o mesmo.
No litoral a cota deverá ser bem mais alta que no interior. 
Por exemplo, Lamas de Mouro estava às 23h com 4,2ºC ao passo que Montalegre, estava com -0,2ºC. E Bragança com 0ºC, Trancoso 0,8ºC, Guarda -0,3ºC.

Penso que seja esse o motivo da cota de neve prevista pelo IM.
Embora também o mais indicado fosse dizer: "Acima dos 1200m no litoral e dos 800m no interior". Qualquer coisa do género.


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2009 às 02:10)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que o problema tem a ver com a localização espacial.
> Ainda de domingo para segunda-feira, a cota de neve prevista pelo IM era de 800m, e Lince a 1000m de altitude, não a teve. Como foi dito por si no seguimento, a neve aí ficou-se pelos 1200m. Acontece que no interior estava bastante mais frio e nevou em Bragança, em Trancoso, na Covilhã... Tudo localidades abaixo dos tais 800m.
> 
> Agora poderá acontecer o mesmo.
> ...








acho que tens toda a razao amanha aqui na zona ate a tarde kuase que aposto que nao vai subir dos 900 metros





e em braganca acho muito provavel voltar se a cobrir de neve por umas horas


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 11:03)

Interessante verificar que a hipotética situação de 25 a 31 de Janeiro no GSF vai-se mantendo.

Como já todos sabemos, situações a longo prazo podem alterar-se de um momento para o outro, mas só volto a falar porque a cada RUN a situação mantém-se.

Tendo as previsões, aquelas temperaturas a 850hPa, não será de esperar algo, não digo igual, mas semelhante ao sucedido muito recentemente? 

Repito, se o GSF estiver certo nas previsões.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

Como disse o André é óbvio que um valor único da cota de neve é demasiado generalista, pois ela varia muito de local, em especial do interior para o litoral.. É óbvio.. 
Mas também me parece supérfluo dizer cota de 1200m no litoral, se não há elevações de 1200m no litoral 
Penso que o correcto é de facto restringir a previsão às situações que podem ocorrer na realidade..
De qualquer forma sim, deveria ser um pouco mais cuidada, explicada ou particularizada a situação da previsão das cotas, especialmente agora que o IM sabe que há tanta gente a acompanhar as situações sem ser puramente leigos, mas sim aficionados da Meteorologia, com base de conhecimento razoável..


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

Pois aí no Norte sim, será uma semana muito interessante para voces, com muita chuva e neve na Serra da Estrela, mas nós aqui no sul é ver passar o que temos visto nos ultimos meses, ou seja, chuviscos !!!
E assim deve ser nos próximos 15 dias !!


----------



## godzila (15 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

Rog disse:


> É ja na próxima madrugada que passa sobre a Madeira a superfície frontal que trará alguma "animação" meteorológica.
> 
> Nesta quinta-feira na Madeira, o vento será "forte a muito forte com rajadas até 110 km/h" (IM)
> 
> ...



estes modelos, é estes que eu gostava de ter os link's


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 11:42)

godzila disse:


> estes modelos, é estes que eu gostava de ter os link's



Ora então o link é mesmo o meteoPT, uma vez que este é  um output meteoPT do gfs


----------



## godzila (15 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

vitamos disse:


> Ora então o link é mesmo o meteoPT, uma vez que este é  um output meteoPT do gfs



eu não entendi


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

Os modelos que referes são mesmo criados pela equipa MeteoPT a partir do modelo GFS pelo que o único sítio onde podes ver as saídas com este aspecto gráfico é mesmo aqui (tirando a primeira imagem que penso pertencer à wetterzentrale)


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 11:57)

bemm já não via tanta instabilidade como esta desde 2006, sem dúvida que continuaremos a ter uma mesmo muitoo interessante.


----------



## godzila (15 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

vitamos disse:


> Os modelos que referes são mesmo criados pela equipa MeteoPT a partir do modelo GFS pelo que o único sítio onde podes ver as saídas com este aspecto gráfico é mesmo aqui (tirando a primeira imagem que penso pertencer à wetterzentrale)



então só se pode ver este modelo quando colocado aqui no forum
não há nenhum link para a imagem actualisada


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> bemm já não via tanta instabilidade como esta desde 2006, sem dúvida que continuaremos a ter uma mesmo muitoo interessante.



é o que digo...a segunda metade da " estação chuvosa" será animada, pelo andar da carruagem esperemos que jan feb e mar venham compensar nov e dez ( que foram enfadonhos em muitos locais do pais)


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

godzila disse:


> então só se pode ver este modelo quando colocado aqui no forum
> não há nenhum link para a imagem actualisada



Ainda não, porque os modelos ainda estão em testes  mas em breve estarão disponiveis.


----------



## ruiadam (15 Jan 2009 às 12:27)

A maioria das previsões a médio prazo que tenho consultado indicam precipitação durante a próxima semana, a frente que assinalo na imagem de satélite será a responsável por essa instabilidade?


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

ruiadam disse:


> A maioria das previsões a médio prazo que tenho consultado indicam precipitação durante a próxima semana, a frente que assinalo na imagem de satélite será a responsável por essa instabilidade?



Não essa frente passa no Sábado mas sem nenhum efeito de maior algumas nuvens e pouco mais e no Norte...o que nos vai afectar a partir de Segunda ainda não se consegue ver na imagem de Satélite


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

Não, essa é apenas uma das dezenas de frentes que vão atravessar o Norte da Europa na próxima semana, sendo que neste dia destaco as seguintes situações:
1) Segunda-Feira com precipitação forte no Minho de Douro Litoral;
2) Quinta e Sexta com precipitação forte no Norte e Centro;
3) Depois .... bem o tempo o dirá, mas seguramente teremos chuva moderada a forte no litoral Norte ou seja, Minho e Douro e chuviscos (já estou habituado) aqui para o Sul


----------



## ruiadam (15 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Não, essa é apenas uma das dezenas de frentes que vão atravessar o Norte da Europa na próxima semana, sendo que neste dia destaco as seguintes situações:
> 1) Segunda-Feira com precipitação forte no Minho de Douro Litoral;
> 2) Quinta e Sexta com precipitação forte no Norte e Centro;
> 3) Depois .... bem o tempo o dirá, mas seguramente teremos chuva moderada a forte no litoral Norte ou seja, Minho e Douro e chuviscos (já estou habituado) aqui para o Sul



Junto para análise esta previsão da Snow Forecast:




[/URL9]

Desculpem não seguir a legenda, o que está a verde significa neve de 1 a 5 cm.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

Alguém sabe o que isto significa ??  fica a vosso critério


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

*Ou isto..*





*Ou uma que chama a atenção:*


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

humm muito interessante..situação a acompanhar sem dúvida, esperemos pelas próximas runs


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Parece que temos ar frio proveniente da américa do norte com muita humidade a acompanhar...será que vamos desta vez ver neve em quantidades abundantes nas terras altas? Não digo que vá nevar nas terras baixas já que ainda é muito cedo para estas runs mas nas terras mais altas (>900mts) penso que se poderá esperar quedas em quantidades que já há uns bons anos não se veem por cá.
Mas é esperar para ver...


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

DMartins disse:


> *Ou isto..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bem, a unica coisa que consigo entender é que vai estar tanto frio em lisboa como vai estar em roterdão onde tenho lá familia na holanda


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Isto sao apenas as tendências do modelo GFS que ainda vão sofrer muitos ajustes e nomeadamente tirar a instabilidade como é hábito...

De qualquer modo é esperar para ver...

Havia na última run das 6 z uma situação interessante com uma depressão muito cavada a oeste de França já para o dia 19/01 :






mas na última actualização das 12 z resume-se a isto:






O que também não deixa de ser interessante, mas as quantidades de precipitação cairam muito...

A partir de dia 21 vamos ( segundo este mesmo modelo) estar sobre a influência duma corrente de oeste /sudoeste que promete trazer quantidades generosas de precipitação (em especial ao Norte e Centro), vento e mares alterosos...resta saber se não vai desaparecer tudo nas próximas runs...como tem sido hábito..


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Esta situação está a ficar muito boa  eu não me vou por a lançar foguetes, mas se isto se confirmar será muito bom.


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta situação está a ficar muito boa  eu não me vou por a lançar foguetes, mas se isto se confirmar será muito bom.



O que é que traduz esses gráficos mário?


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Há aqui algum membro de Alvaredo(Viana do Castelo)?
Andei numa pesquisa pelo freemeteo e dei com isto!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

Jodamensil disse:


> O que é que traduz esses gráficos mário?



Traduz que iremos ter uns dias frios para a semana que vem e com possibilidade de alguma precipitação, que poderá dar boas quantidades de neve nas terras altas


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2009 às 05:48)

Ao ver a generalidade dos modelos para a semana vindoura só apetece invocar os Deuses e clamar para que "Eles" tenham piedade de nós e empurrem o luso rectângulo  uns grauzitos de Latitude para Norte.Não serão precisos muitos.
Vá lá Deuses : É capaz de essa solução ser mais fácil do que deslocar toda a vasta corrente perturbada de Oeste mais para sul, não?
Ainda assim, a confirmarem-se algumas previsões de alguns modelos ,aqui a Norte ainda vamos ter algumas manifestações de chuva e vento dignas de registo.(Terça-feira talvez a 1ª).
Mas mais uma vez iremos ouvir falar em muito mau tempo em toda a Europa Ocidental. Toda?
Quais indomáveis gauleses, qual quê.
Os portugueses ,esses sim,  resistem eterna e estoicamente ao avanço da  "Depressão Islandesa".


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 08:08)




----------



## jonaslor (16 Jan 2009 às 08:49)

ESpantoso a previsao do IM para segunda feira.

*Previsão para 2ª Feira, 19 de Janeiro de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, mais frequentes e intensa a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, passando a regime de aguaceiros.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1800 metros, diminuindo gradualmente a
cota para 700 metros no fim do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral e forte (40 a 55 km/h),
com rajadas até 80 km/h, nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Subida de temperatura mínima.
Descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## psm (16 Jan 2009 às 09:02)

Situação interessante para a semana que entra ao nivel de vento, ondulação e precipitação segundo o ECMWF, nesta saida(00) é ter em conta se esta tendencia se manterá.

Aqui está o link dos 850 hp

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009011600!!!step/


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

A corrente de Oeste e Sudoeste prevista para a próxima semana já começa a ganhar bastante consistência nos modelos. Este tipo de situação provoca quase sempre grandes quantidades de precipitação , ventos e mares revoltos!

Para Segunda - feira o GFS volta a cavar a depressão a Oeste de França e a aumentar a precipitação sobertudo para o Noroeste de Portugal.

Uma situação que pode ser preocupante ( a verificar-se ) é a da possibilidade da passagem sucessiva de sistemas frontais de grande actividade entre 4ªa feira e Sábado da semana que vem...pela grande possibilidade de cheias nas bacias hidrográficas...


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Snifa disse:


> A corrente de Oeste e Sudoeste prevista para a próxima semana já começa a ganhar bastante consistência nos modelos. Este tipo de situação provoca quase sempre grandes quantidades de precipitação , ventos e mares revoltos!
> 
> Para Segunda - feira o GFS volta a cavar a depressão a Oeste de França e a aumentar a precipitação sobertudo para o Noroeste de Portugal.
> 
> Uma situação que pode ser preocupante ( a verificar-se ) é a da possibilidade da passagem sucessiva de sistemas frontais de grande actividade entre 4ªa feira e Sábado da semana que vem...pela grande possibilidade de cheias nas bacias hidrográficas...



Sem dúvida nenhuma a acompanhar. Foram aqui sobretudo referidas duas questões: As precipitações generosas previstas (sem descartar o factor vento) e a queda de neve a cotas médias baixas. Estas frentes parecem trazer de facto quantidades superiores de precipitação que as registadas em eventos anteriores. Quanto à queda de neve parece-me pela análise a 850 e 500 hPa que a situação está ainda um pouco distante da que aconteceu a dia 9 em termos de possível cota de neve! No entanto é preciso ter em conta possíveis acumulações e consequentes problemas a cotas médias altas. Localidades como a Guarda e Montalegre entre tantas outras poderão ter uma semana complicada em ano em que o elemento branco ameaça passar de belo a problemático. Situação com certeza a acompanhar aqui no MeteoPT.


----------



## ruiadam (16 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

vitamos disse:


> Localidades como a Guarda e Montalegre entre tantas outras poderão ter uma semana complicada em ano em que o elemento branco ameaça passar de belo a problemático. Situação com certeza a acompanhar aqui no MeteoPT.



Cá estarei a dar o ponto de situação, nem que tenha de fazer uma directa


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

a proxima semana vai trazer tempo tipico do nosso inverno com chuva especialmente no norte e centro sendo que no sul as precipitações serão mais escassas ( excepto dia 22  entre outros em que frentes mais intensas deixarão muita agua em todo o pais).
quanto as temperaturas elas vao manter-se dentro ou ligeiramente abaixo da media sendo que, nos 85hpa, vao variar entre -2Cº e 7Cº na zona de lisboa.
a partir de dia 25 começam a haver divergencias nos modelos e as previsões tornam-se imprecisas embora haja uma tendencia para haver precipitações no norte e centro ( com pouca importancia) e temperaturs ligeiramente abaixo da media ( nos 850hpa a variar entre 1Cº e 4Cº)
situações de forte queda de neve a cotas acima de 800-1000mts sao de esperar


----------



## NorthWind (16 Jan 2009 às 10:31)

Olá, bom dia a todos!


Este fim de semana parto para Braga, com possibilidade de visita ao Gerês! 

Pelas previsões do IM poderá haver alguma "acção" no fim-de-semana mas pelo que já vi aqui no forum elas poder-se-ão verificar apenas a partir de segunda-feira....


Com estão as tendências? 

P.S. De qualquer forma tentarei trazer boas fotos!


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

NorthWind disse:


> Olá, bom dia a todos!
> 
> 
> Este fim de semana parto para Braga, com possibilidade de visita ao Gerês!
> ...



Infelizmente a subida de temperaturas aliada à possibilidade de chuva fraca não são boas notícias. No entanto se ainda houver neve acumulada Sábado poderá ser um bom dia para algumas fotos. Boa sorte!


----------



## NorthWind (16 Jan 2009 às 10:59)

vitamos disse:


> Infelizmente a subida de temperaturas aliada à possibilidade de chuva fraca não são boas notícias. No entanto se ainda houver neve acumulada Sábado poderá ser um bom dia para algumas fotos. Boa sorte!



Obrigado Vitamos !


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

Não sou bruxo, mas estou a prever que em breve o freemeteo se passe, e comece a dar neve para tudo quanto é sítio, mas tambem não admira, com uma situação destas  vamos lá ver em que tipo de caldo isto fica.

De run para run têm metido mais frio  ai ai no que isto poderá dar  se ontem o GFS tava interessante hoje ainda está mais.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sou bruxo, mas estou a prever que em breve o freemeteo se passe, e comece a dar neve para tudo quanto é sítio, mas tambem não admira, com uma situação destas  vamos lá ver em que tipo de caldo isto fica.



Mesmo assim, -4ºC a 850hPa ainda é relativamente pouco frio.. Quer dizer, dará para nevar acima dos 800m. Mas para nevar a cotas médias de 500m, só numa situação pos-frontal com redução da %HR para 60-70% daquelas com aguaceiros esporádicos se alguma nuvem passar..


----------



## trepkos (16 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

O freemeteo já mete neve pa montemor de dia 20 pa 21 

E para dia 22 chuva forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Paulo H disse:


> Mesmo assim, -4ºC a 850hPa ainda é relativamente pouco frio.. Quer dizer, dará para nevar acima dos 800m. Mas para nevar a cotas médias de 500m, só numa situação pos-frontal com redução da %HR para 60-70% daquelas com aguaceiros esporádicos se alguma nuvem passar..



Sim, Paulo, estou apenas a falar das áreas altas do norte e centro, mal será se neva nas terras mais baixas nesta situação, o caos instalar-se-á com facilidade, visto que é um situação vinda de noroeste logo contem grandes quantidades de precipitação para além de estar associada a muito frio em altitude.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

Paulo H disse:


> Mesmo assim, -4ºC a 850hPa ainda é relativamente pouco frio.. Quer dizer, dará para nevar acima dos 800m. Mas para nevar a cotas médias de 500m, só numa situação pos-frontal com redução da %HR para 60-70% daquelas com aguaceiros esporádicos se alguma nuvem passar..



É Paulo  Concordo contigo e em primeira análise e a esta distância é só isso mais ou menos que também acho. Acho que a situação poderá ser mais interessante precisamente no fim do dia de 3ª e início de 4ª, e até neste momento nem partilho muito do optimismo do IM na cota 700m para o fim de 2ª feira. Mas a minha análise é simplista e ainda um pouco "cegueta" até pela distância que ainda separa o evento!
Aquilo que me parece é que é uma situação que merece uma atenção cuidada da nossa parte


----------



## NorthWind (16 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

Aqui também estão previstos uns " pozinhos" de neve para o Norte do país nos próximos dias. mas também, dada a escala do mapa....


Já agora, o site principal é da estação  onde costumava esquiar..bons tempos para um amante de neve!


----------



## NorthWind (16 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

oops..aqui vai o site 



http://www.san-isidro.net/modules.php?name=Parte_Nieve


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

vitamos disse:


> É Paulo  Concordo contigo e em primeira análise e a esta distância é só isso mais ou menos que também acho. Acho que a situação poderá ser mais interessante precisamente no fim do dia de 3ª e início de 4ª, e até neste momento nem partilho muito do optimismo do IM na cota 700m para o fim de 2ª feira. Mas a minha análise é simplista e ainda um pouco "cegueta" até pela distância que ainda separa o evento!
> Aquilo que me parece é que é uma situação que merece uma atenção cuidada da nossa parte



À partida até poderia parecer uma situação semelhante à do último nevão, pois a 2ª isolinha (a seguir à isolinha 5400) chega a baixar do Tejo para baixo, mas no último nevão, o frio já estava instalado previamente.. Daí que, será uma situação a seguir de perto, com algumas esperanças nas evoluções, mas com os pés assentes na terra.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

Pois eu acho que pode acima dos 600/800 metros na noite de Segunda para Terça quando os ventos mudarem de Sudoeste para Noroeste !!
Na terça acredito em cotas acima dos 200 metros nas áreas do Interior (lá pros lados de Bragança, 600 metros na área da Serra da Estrela, e 800 metros no litoral Norte e Centro!!

ATENÇÂO: o que aqui coloquei como previsãoé baseado apenas naquilo que acredito pois não sou especialista em neve, nem em cotas de neve, a menos que alguém me explique a relação entre a *Temperatura a não sei quantos Hpa e a altitude a que neva* 

Fiz esta previsão de acordo com os ventos que estão previstos e o frio que deverá existir á superficie


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

vitamos disse:


> Aquilo que me parece é que é uma situação que merece uma atenção cuidada da nossa parte



A tanta distância, não estaremos todos a pôr  a carroça à frente dos bois?
Não estaremos todos a exagerar um pouco?
No meu post anterior fiz referência ironicamente à eterna situação desfavorável geográfica de Portugal Continental para quem gosta de temporais de chuva e vento .
Depois de uma nova actualização do ECMWF e do GFS como que invertem-se as posições e O GFS atenua o que tinha agravado e o ECMWF agrava o que tinha atenuado.E amanhã darão nova volta, seguramente.
É verdade que prá semana vem aí chuva e vento sobretudo a Noroeste mas daí a lançar avisos algo alarmistas parece-me por enquanto bastante prematuro e algo precipitado.
Se este forum ocorresse no Norte de Espanha, França ou Ilhas Britânicas então já estaria inundado só de Alertas Vermelhos.
O pior (o melhor) vai ocorrer de novo a latitudes mais elevadas: essa parece ser a única certeza.
Por aqui, teremos o que  às vezes em Janeiro acontece: dias com precipitações generosas mais a norte do que a sul,algum vento ,mais no litoral e terras altas do que nas restantes regiões e quanto a cotas de neve, isso aí o melhor é mesmo não afiançar nada: veja-se o que ocorreu recentemente com  previsões apenas na véspera, sendo certo que com corrente de trajecto atlântico nunca poderá ser a cotas "relativamente baixas".
Peço desculpa por estar em contra-ciclo mas é assim que por enquanto vejo a próxima semana.
Mas como ainda queda todo um Universo de tempo até lá,
oxalá o meu contra-ciclo esteja desactualizado daqui a 24/48 horas e venham temporais como os de antigamente, pois então...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> A tanta distância, não estaremos todos a pôr  a carroça à frente dos bois?
> Não estaremos todos a exagerar um pouco?
> No meu post anterior fiz referência ironicamente à eterna situação desfavorável geográfica de Portugal Continental para quem gosta de temporais de chuva e vento .
> Depois de uma nova actualização do ECMWF e do GFS como que invertem-se as posições e O GFS atenua o que tinha agravado e o ECMWF agrava o que tinha atenuado.E amanhã darão nova volta, seguramente.
> ...



Concordo perfeitamente .....
Apesar dos modelos terem vindo a serem extremamente consistentes nos ultimos dias, já pude observar que por exemplo o GFS atenuou bastante a precipitação para Sexta Feira, e mesmo na Quinta já foi mais do que o agora previsto apesar de serem ainda imensa...
Quero ainda realçar que a fronteira entre a euforia e a decepção será extremamente ténue pois basta um pequeno empurrão do AA e o tempo nem o Noroeste de Portugal apanha .... 
Essas precipitações a ocorrerem basicamente será no Minho de Douro Litoral enquanto que os outros principalmente os do sul (como eu) veremos os chuviscos habituais ...
O vento tb não vejo nada de especial excepto mais no litoral Norte assim como a ondulação será mais no litoral Norte !!

Contudo asseguro-vos que ou isto muda muito ... não me parece .. devido á consistencia desta situação ou teremos mais uma situação perfeitamente normal de Inverno, com precipitações mais generosas no Norte e chuviscos no centro e sul !!

Já agora neve, só se for Segunda fim do dia ...e terça pois Quinta é para esquecer (excepto Serra da Estrela)


----------



## DMartins (16 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

De seguir, é a situação no GSF de 25 a 31 de Janeiro.
Sim, é muita a distância que nos separa dessa data, mas os mapas são interessantes. Muito.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

DMartins disse:


> De seguir, é a situação no GSF de 25 a 31 de Janeiro.
> Sim, é muita a distância que nos separa dessa data, mas os mapas são interessantes. Muito.



Concentremo-nos agora de 19 a 22


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Vejo um cenário muito bom para a semana e quanto a mim as cotas serão 500  para ver a neve coalhar e acima dos 300 metros para nevar sem acumular  é apenas a minha opinião! mais uma vez a iso -5 em Portugal e lembro que tem anos que não a vemos nem um dia em cima  e ainda está tudo em aberto tanto pode tirar como meter e se meter mais!!


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

Em relação a cotas acho que ficou bem provado que não é assim tão linear a sua determinação, uma vez que mesmo aqui no fórum houve membros que quase "juraram a pés juntos", que não nevaria em cotas abaixo dos 900 ou mesmo dos 1000 durante esta semana...e foi o que se viu! Nevou em Bragança por duas vezes e que eu tenha conhecimento a altitude média ronda os 600m!


----------



## squidward (16 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

está a sair a RUN das 12h, vamos ver se mantém estes belos cenários, principalmente se mantém a tendência  que está prevista no final do mês/inicio do próximo.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em relação a cotas acho que ficou bem provado que não é assim tão linear a sua determinação, uma vez que mesmo aqui no fórum houve membros que quase "juraram a pés juntos", que não nevaria em cotas abaixo dos 900 ou mesmo dos 1000 durante esta semana...e foi o que se viu! Nevou em Bragança por duas vezes e que eu tenha conhecimento a altitude média ronda os 600m!



Tens toda a razão. Só uma pequena correcção, penso que a média da cidade deve andar nos 700m e não nos 600m, a julgar pelo Dan que está a 699m, o Fil a 740m e eu a 770m.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

A run das 12z do GFS vem reforçar a ideia de um início de semana em grande. O balanço neste momento é de manter a precipitação (até algo mais intensa a NW na segunda feira), acentuar ligeiramente o frio. Neste momento as cotas médias começam a ter boas possibilidades de queda de neve...

Ainda faltam dias, ainda muito pode mudar mas... caramba! Que inverno este!


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 16:55)

vitamos disse:


> A run das 12z do GFS vem reforçar a ideia de um início de semana em grande. O balanço neste momento é de manter a precipitação (até algo mais intensa a NW na segunda feira), acentuar ligeiramente o frio. Neste momento as cotas médias começam a ter boas possibilidades de queda de neve...
> 
> Ainda faltam dias, ainda muito pode mudar mas... caramba! Que inverno este!



De facto, estes modelos começam a prometer um cenário de inverno bem agreste, "à moda antiga".

Pelos dados actuais, acredito em acumulações razoáveis a partir dos 600m no interior norte e dos 800m no interior centro e sul.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

Bgc disse:


> De facto, estes modelos começam a prometer um cenário de inverno bem agreste, "à moda antiga".
> 
> Pelos dados actuais, acredito em acumulações razoáveis a partir dos 600m no interior norte e dos 800m no interior centro e sul.



Sim de facto parece, mais uma run quase tirada a papel químico da anterior..o GFS está muito "estável" no que diz respeito á distribuição da pressão para a semana que vem... Mas como já disse o Aurélio basta uma pequena oscilação do AA para Norte para empurrar tudo para cima...e passar-nos ao lado...e o meu "receio" vai precisamente para isso...Se Portugal estivesse á latitude da Irlanda aí outro galo cantava... e não havia AA que nos estragasse a ( grande ) festa.... mas na nossa latitude.......é  de aguardar mas o cenário assim traçado de facto promete....


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Para já, estejam todos confiantes para muita animação, meus caros!


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

Bgc disse:


> Tens toda a razão. Só uma pequena correcção, penso que a média da cidade deve andar nos 700m e não nos 600m, a julgar pelo Dan que está a 699m, o Fil a 740m e eu a 770m.



Já agora BGC sabes alguma forma de eu poder determinar a minha altitude, sem ter que recorrer ao altímetro?


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já agora BGC sabes alguma forma de eu poder determinar a minha altitude, sem ter que recorrer ao altímetro?



google earth


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

spiritmind disse:


> google earth



Exacto. Ou então com um GPSzito.


----------



## ppereira (16 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

spiritmind disse:


> google earth




há sempre alguém mais rápido do que eu a responder 
o google earth é sem dúvida a melhor escolha, já fiz algumas verificações e o erro é na ordem dos 10 metros, o que para para condições atmosféricas é irrelevante (pelo menos na optica de um engenheiro )


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

O gfs indica por três vezes boas quantidades de precipitação no noroeste.






















E uma situação de neve.
















Agora e só esperar


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Bgc disse:


> Exacto. Ou então com um GPSzito.



Já conferi: 676m!


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já conferi: 676m!



Baixinho, baixinho...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

A confirmar-se e a manter-se o cenário entre o dia 19 a 22, será uma situação *muito grave* para Portugal, não só pelas quantidades de precipitação como pelo frio associado que poderá dar fortes nevões ainda a cotas a defenir, mas eu apostaria que serão cotas médias/altas no norte e centro.

Mas uma vez mais, afirmo e reforço que isto aplicar-se-á caso tudo se mantenha.


----------



## JoãoDias (16 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

Não me parece. A maior parte da precipitação será com temperaturas acima dos 5ºC a 850hPa, será apenas no pós frontal que poderá começar a nevar. E a precipitação aí não será nada de mais, mesmo a cotas altas não deverão cair mais de 10mm em forma de neve.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

João Dias disse:


> Não me parece. A maior parte da precipitação será com temperaturas acima dos 5ºC a 850hPa, será apenas no pós frontal que poderá começar a nevar. E a precipitação aí não será nada de mais, mesmo a cotas altas não deverão cair mais de 10mm em forma de neve.



Exactamente. Uns aguaceiros em forma de neve.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

João Dias disse:


> Não me parece. A maior parte da precipitação será com temperaturas acima dos 5ºC a 850hPa, será apenas no pós frontal que poderá começar a nevar. E a precipitação aí não será nada de mais, mesmo a cotas altas não deverão cair mais de 10mm em forma de neve.



Estou completamente em desacordo.
Analisa outra vez.


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

de facto é uma situação a acompanhar onde 2 linhas de instabilidade nos vão atingir, a frente inicial deixará uma quantidade de precipitação razoável mas quanto a mim normal, depois virá o pós-frontal que poderá deixar precipitação sob a forma de neve nas cotas medias/altas do norte e centro do pais, isto claro está vai depender da orografia do terreno de cada local assim como a  incidência dos ventos ect.. assim que a segunda frente penetrar no território a cota de neve irá subir significativamente.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

Quanto a mim para a semana o cenário pior será na quinta e devido a chuva e vento mas mais a chuva...terça a neve vai cair acima dos 400/500metros a acumular podendo cair a cotas inferiores em forma de agua neve ou neve mas sem pegar e poderá ser de forma fraca a moderada mas será apenas na terça feira


----------



## cardu (16 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

miguel disse:


> Quanto a mim para a semana o cenário pior será na quinta e devido a chuva e vento mas mais a chuva...terça a neve vai cair acima dos 400/500metros a acumular podendo cair a cotas inferiores em forma de agua neve ou neve mas sem pegar e poderá ser de forma fraca a moderada mas será apenas na terça feira




Desta vez até vai nevar na grande Lisboa ..... agua neve melhor dizendo!!!


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

cardu disse:


> Desta vez até vai nevar na grande Lisboa ..... agua neve melhor dizendo!!!



cardu, não faças afirmações sem a mínima base de sustentação, muito menos num tópico que é lido com seriedade por muita gente, como é este das Previsões e Alertas.


----------



## cardu (16 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

Bgc disse:


> cardu, não faças afirmações sem a mínima base de sustentação, muito menos num tópico que é lido com seriedade por muita gente, como é este das Previsões e Alertas.



Fogo, foi só uma piada!! Calma


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

cardu disse:


> Fogo, foi só uma piada!! Calma



Pões as piadas noutro tópico.
Com isto, já é quase 1 página inteira de off-topic.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

O INM de ESpanha está a prever cotas de neve de 300 m na Galiza sul interior e de 400 m na Galiza sul litoral, para o dia 20  Por exemplo, a ques altitude está o Bom Jesus de Braga, ou a Serra de Santa Justa cá no Porto?


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> A confirmar-se e a manter-se o cenário entre o dia 19 a 22, será uma situação *muito grave* para Portugal, não só pelas quantidades de precipitação como pelo frio associado que poderá dar fortes nevões ainda a cotas a defenir, mas eu apostaria que serão cotas médias/altas no norte e centro.
> 
> Mas uma vez mais, afirmo e reforço que isto aplicar-se-á caso tudo se mantenha.



Muito grave porquê?


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

cardu disse:


> Desta vez até vai nevar na grande Lisboa ..... agua neve melhor dizendo!!!





Não acredito...nem água neve e muito menos neve....A última situação de 9/01/2009 em que nevou no Porto foi muito mais favorável e não nevou na Grande Lisboa...então agora com uma circulação predominantemente atlântica... WNW, muito menos!
Aliás penso que só nevará na Terça-Feira e nos " lugares habituais" Trás-os Montes , Serra da Estrela e qualquer outro ponto no interior do País acima dos 800/1000 metros.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

frederico disse:


> O INM de ESpanha está a prever cotas de neve de 300 m na Galiza sul interior e de 400 m na Galiza sul litoral, para o dia 20  Por exemplo, a ques altitude está o Bom Jesus de Braga, ou a Serra de Santa Justa cá no Porto?



O Sameiro está a cerca de 500m e o topo da Serra de Santa Justa a 376m.
Mas atenção à interpretação desses dados


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Snifa disse:


> Não acredito...nem água neve e muito menos neve....A última situação de 9/01/2009 em que nevou no Porto foi muito mais favorável e não nevou na Grande Lisboa...então agora com uma circulação predominantemente atlântica... WNW, muito menos!
> Aliás penso que só nevará na Terça-Feira e nos " lugares habituais" Trás-os Montes , Serra da Estrela e qualquer outro ponto no interior do País acima dos 800/1000 metros.



Não leves a sério essa afirmação. Está, obviamente, excluída a hipótese de nevar na Grande Lisboa. Muita reviravolta teria que vir!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

frederico disse:


> Muito grave porquê?



Porque existem grandes quantidades de precipitação associadas a bastante frio a 850hpa, o que poderá levar a nevões consideráveis nas terras médias/altas, mas vamos esperar pelos desenvolvimentos dos próximos run's, mas uma coisa temos garantida, vamos ter frio e muito chuva, mesmo não caía neve vai haver muito gelo por aí.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Snifa disse:


> Não acredito...nem água neve e muito menos neve....A última situação de 9/01/2009 em que nevou no Porto foi muito mais favorável e não nevou na Grande Lisboa...então agora com uma circulação predominantemente atlântica... WNW, muito menos!
> Aliás penso que só nevará na Terça-Feira e nos " lugares habituais" Trás-os Montes , Serra da Estrela e qualquer outro ponto no interior do País acima dos 800/1000 metros.



Concordo com tudo menos com a cota de neve com o cenário que mostra é impossível não nevar a cotas bem inferiores a essas


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

cautela e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém para bom entendedor meia palavra basta  

porque não esperar mais 24horas ou 48horas e depois fazem contas as cotas de neve ainda ontem ouve um exemplo como as cotas são difíceis de calcular, no mesmo sistema montanhoso num raio de 30km existiu cotas de neve diferentes por isso acho que não vale a pena andarem já a dizer que vai nevar em x y ou z local


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Aquilo que me parece é que esta entrada afectará muito mais o Norte e Centro que o Sul, isso parece certo.
No que diz respeito à neve, haverá queda com boas acumulações (falo de 20/30cm), mas apenas na região Noroeste do país, já que, pelos dados que tenho até agora, me parece que o Nordeste, desta vez, não terá a mesma sorte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

O Algarve não terá nada de mais, uma situação normal ou se calhar mesmo anormal, estamos em meados de Janeiro levo uns míseros 105 mm desde de 1 de Outubro choveu um terço daquilo que devia ter chovido, quem me dera que venha as famosas depressões em altitude a sudoeste do Algarve, isso sim, agora estas frentes que nem 10 mm regista-se em 1 dia só as regiões do Norte e parte do Centro poderá ver algo significativo, agora o Algarve cada vez estou mais pessimista, acho que o meu vizinho Aurélio já pegou-me o pessimismo, mas é a realidade.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Algarve não terá nada de mais, uma situação normal ou se calhar mesmo anormal, estamos em meados de Janeiro levo uns míseros 105 mm desde de 1 de Outubro choveu um terço daquilo que devia ter chovido, quem me dera que venha as famosas depressões em altitude a sudoeste do Algarve, isso sim, agora estas frentes que nem 10 mm regista-se em 1 dia só as regiões do Norte e parte do Centro poderá ver algo significativo, agora o Algarve cada vez estou mais pessimista, acho que o meu vizinho Aurélio já pegou-me o pessimismo, mas é a realidade.




Tenho a sensação que há uns anos atrás aquelas depressões estacionárias no Golfo de Cádiz, com ventos de sueste durante dias a fio, chuvas fortes e trovoadas eram muito mais  frequentes, não achas? Há quanto tempo o Algarve não tem um ano chuvoso a sério, daqueles com quase 1000 mm no litoral?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

frederico disse:


> Tenho a sensação que há uns anos atrás aquelas depressões estacionárias no Golfo de Cádiz, com ventos de sueste durante dias a fio, chuvas fortes e trovoadas eram muito mais  frequentes, não achas? Há quanto tempo o Algarve não tem um ano chuvoso a sério, daqueles com quase 1000 mm no litoral?



Desde 2006  isto é, desde que passámos a ter um fluxo de noroeste, em vez de sudueste.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desde 2006  isto é, desde que passámos a ter um fluxo de noroeste, em vez de sudueste.




Podias explicar um pouco melhor esses conceitos de fluxo de sudoeste e de noroeste? Desculpa, sou um pouco amador nesta área...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

frederico disse:


> Podias explicar um pouco melhor esses conceitos de fluxo de sudoeste e de noroeste? Desculpa, sou um pouco amador nesta área...



É assim, até 2005/2006 a maioria das grandes tempestades vinham de sudueste trazendo bastante água, neste momento poucas são as que vêm sudueste, pois desde 2006 para cá têm vindo mais de noroeste, tal como esta próxima frente, elas não só trazem menos chuva (para o Algarve) como tambem trazem mais frio, ao contrário das de sudueste.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> É assim, até 2005/2006 a maioria das grandes tempestades vinham de sudueste trazendo bastante água, neste momento poucas são as que vêm sudueste, pois desde 2006 para cá têm vindo mais de noroeste, tal como esta próxima frente, elas não só trazem menos chuva (para o Algarve) como tambem trazem mais frio, ao contrário das de sudueste.



Curioso.. E sabes explicar isso ou é só uma constatação que fizeste?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Bgc disse:


> Curioso.. E sabes explicar isso ou é só uma constatação que fizeste?



É 50:50 parte constatação minha e outra parte pelos dados que se tem recolhido, tem-se vindo a verificar que as direcções do vento tem vindo a mudar, tal como a direcção das frentes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Bgc disse:


> Curioso.. E sabes explicar isso ou é só uma constatação que fizeste?



Boas noites malta...

Segundo o que o Mario e aquilo que interpreto tem-se vindo a verificar uma diminuição das depressões oriundas o OESTE/SW e ate as de sul nesta ultima temporada e ate á 1 ano... pois tudo devido ás poucas e frequentes neste momento de SUESTE.

Pois quando a temporada é propicia a este tipo de depressoes, sao quando os anos são fortes a nivel de ventos e correntes vindas de Levante.

Pois ultimamente o Levante tem sido muito escasso, sendo ainda assim, quando entra forma as CUT OFF LOW, mas tambem estas não tão intensas como se pretendia. Pois faz falta... é sobretudo essencial á manuntenção das aguas.(barragens)

Acho particularmente tudo muito devido a isso o que faz este evento com que defina anos frios e anos mais amenos. A falta deste evento humido e ameno facilita as invasões frias...


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Tornado, aproveita esta tua entrada de rompante para postares as fotos que promesteste à malta


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

Bgc disse:


> Tornado, aproveita esta tua entrada de rompante para postares as fotos que promesteste à malta



Estou á espera que o Vince reponha o Topico criado de manha para postar...

Desculpem o OFF!!


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Voces aí no noroeste que se cuidem que isto não vai ser brincadeira!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Efectivamente de há uns anos para cá que não temos depressões com origem nos mares a sul dos Açores, cuja deslocação seria por norma feita de sudoeste para noroeste, trazendo massas de ar húmido de zonas de mar mais quente como é essa zona a sul dos Açores. Nessa deslocação trazem ventos e quedas de chuva bastantes constantes e por norma significativas. Era pelo menos essa uma normalidade climática até meados dos anos 90, com algumas pausas em anos secos na década de 80 e que foi retomada de forma marcada em 2001. Depois só de forma esporádica tivemos essas depressões provenientes de zonas tão a sul. E a prova disso mesmo é o facto de as quantidades de precipitação cá na zona norte ser tão diminuta relativamente às normais climatológicas.
Desculpem a "verborreia" mas é uma constatação que facilmente é apreensível pelos menos "dotados" na meteorologia - como eu - que me leva a escrever isto.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Neste último ano e meio a única coisa que verifiquei foi a diminuição das nossas habituais frentes de NW, o que veio reduzir em muito a precipitação registada em todo o território continental, salvo casos pontuais registados como na zona de Lisboa e Algarve que até registaram precipitações acima da média.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Efectivamente de há uns anos para cá que não temos depressões com origem nos mares a sul dos Açores, cuja deslocação seria por norma feita de sudoeste para noroeste, trazendo massas de ar húmido de zonas de mar mais quente como é essa zona a sul dos Açores. Nessa deslocação trazem ventos e quedas de chuva bastantes constantes e por norma significativas. Era pelo menos essa uma normalidade climática até meados dos anos 90, com algumas pausas em anos secos na década de 80 e que foi retomada de forma marcada em 2001. Depois só de forma esporádica tivemos essas depressões provenientes de zonas tão a sul. E a prova disso mesmo é o facto de as quantidades de precipitação cá na zona norte ser tão diminuta relativamente às normais climatológicas.
> Desculpem a "verborreia" mas é uma constatação que facilmente é apreensível pelos menos "dotados" na meteorologia - como eu - que me leva a escrever isto.



Sim, mas o que realmente teria aqui interesse era conhecer a etiologia dessa mudança na formação das depressões. Que elas mudaram de sítio, é fácil notar, basta contá-las. Talvez algum moderador ou verdadeiro entendido nos consiga elucidar


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

É impressão minha ou o gfs pôs mais frio a 850hPa para Portugal.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

thunderboy, é quase o mesmo que eu referi no post #383, as alterações são mínimas, mas ainda assim aumentou ligeiramente.

A iso -4 desceu até ao limite inferior do distrito de Castelo Branco. Julgo ser a diferença mais notória


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Bgc disse:


> thunderboy, é quase o mesmo que eu referi no post #383, as alterações são mínimas, mas ainda assim aumentou ligeiramente.



As diferenças podem ser minimas, mas podem ser suficientes para alterar um pouco a cota. Isso também se reflecte na previsão do freemeteo para aqui visto que há umas horas atrás dava chuva e agora dá chuva ou saraiva.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Bgc disse:


> thunderboy, é quase o mesmo que eu referi no post #383, as alterações são mínimas, mas ainda assim aumentou ligeiramente.
> 
> A iso -4 desceu até ao limite inferior do distrito de Castelo Branco. Julgo ser a diferença mais notória



Mas retiraram alguma precipitação  mas tá muito bom de qualquer das maneiras.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Ponham-se a pau que é desta  que neva no Algarve


----------



## JoãoDias (16 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

A manter-se estas previsões é bem possível que aconteça pelo menos na Fóia


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

thunderboy disse:


> Ponham-se a pau que é desta  que neva no Algarve




Acho que seria um record... 2 vezes em tão pouco tempo...penso eu!

Em foia é quase tão dificil como Arrabida ou Sintra... So facilita a Altitude de 906m...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

thunderboy disse:


> Ponham-se a pau que é desta  que neva no Algarve



Provavelmente chegará cá o frio mas faltará a precipitação!!! O local que poderá apanhar com uns flocos será novamente a Fóia/Monchique. Ainda assim, a acontecer, já há muito que não neva várias vezes em tão pouco tempo na Fóia!


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Como é que vocês dizem que neva no Algarve se o gráfico mostra risco de neve mas 0.0mm de precipitação?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Bgc disse:


> Sim, mas o que realmente teria aqui interesse era conhecer a etiologia dessa mudança na formação das depressões. Que elas mudaram de sítio, é fácil notar, basta contá-las. Talvez algum moderador ou verdadeiro entendido nos consiga elucidar



Uma constatação seria o facto de as águas nestes últimos anos (no inverno) estarem mais quentes na nossa latitude  e as depressões deslocarem-se mais para norte mas isso agora seria ilógico visto que este ano até estão um pouco mais frias e não termos as tais depressões. Outra observação seria o facto de termos o efeito da el niña este ano embora estes últimos anos estivessemos sob o efeito oposto do el niño. São factos, suposições a que penso que haverá dificuldade, mesmo dos mais experimentados, de explicar rapidamente - talvez noutra área de discussão do tema no nosso fórum.


----------



## Lince (16 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Já tinha dito no fim de Dezembro que este inverno nos traria muitas surpresas, ísto porque se tem comportado como um verdadeiro outono-inverno, que faz recordar todas as pessoas (as de maior idade )como eram essas mesmas estações à uns bons anos atrás.
Falei da possibilidade de ainda cair um grannnnnnnnnnnnnde nevão. Neste momento temos boas condições para que isso aconteça no dia 20, mas se não acontecer podem ter a certeza que ele ainda vai cair, afinal ainda temos Fevereiro e quem sabe Março. É esperar para ver...


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

É interessante constatar que em décadas passadas ocorriam periodicamente anos com precipitações próximas dos 1000 mm perto do litoral, no Algarve, e agora penso que já não há anos assim talvez desde 97.


----------



## tpais (16 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Segundo o snow-forecast, de segunda a quinta, se houver alguma neve será apenas residual!Aposta numa entrada de ar frio na terça mas com pouca precipitação. Pessoalmente custa-me a crer que um sistema vindo de NW não produza precipitação em forma de neve acima dos 1500 metros mesmo em condições de pré-frontal, por outro lado parece garantida a descida abrupta da cota no pós frontal...falta saber se "pinga" alguma coisa ou não!


----------



## godzila (16 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

encontrei esta pagina com modelos para o google earth:
http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgu...images?q=google+earth++gfs&um=1&hl=pt-PT&sa=N

Espero que gostem.
quanto á neve a cotas medias, espero por ela. É que nos últimos dias em que tem vindo neve para todo o lado, eu nem a tenho visto. É que não cai nada por aqui, espero ser desta que neva alguma coisa de jeito 
se não, podem acreditar que é desta que eu vou parar ao tópico dos deprimidos


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

godzila disse:


> encontrei esta pagina com modelos para o google earth
> espero que gostem
> quanto á neve a cotas medias espero por ela é que nos ultimos dias em que tem vindo neve para todo o lado eu nem a tenho visto é que não cai nada por aqui e espero ser desta que vena alguma cisa de jeito
> se não podem acreditar que é desta que eu vou parar ao topico dos deprimidos



Para que os restantes users possam compreender o que pretendes transmitir, por favor, começa a usar pontuação (pontos finais e vírgulas) e, se possível, evita escrever de forma atabalhoada e com erros. 

Gracias!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Penso que a este inverno falta mais água para fazer jus aos invernos de antigamente. Talvez se o fevereiro se comportar de forma normal. A ver vamos - as bases para já estão bem lançadas...
Por aqui faz falta a água...se não vier em força há poços a secar.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Estive agora a pensr e começei a ver que desde a neve que caiu a cotas baixas em 2006 já nevou por 3/4 vezes na serra d'aire. É normal que isto aconteça?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

thunderboy disse:


> Estive agora a pensr e começei a ver que desde a neve que caiu a cotas baixas em 2006 já nevou por 3/4 vezes na serra d'aire. É normal que isto aconteça?



Não é normal nem anormal, é apenas a variabilidade meteorológica de ano para ano


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Bgc disse:


> Como é que vocês dizem que neva no Algarve se o gráfico mostra risco de neve mas 0.0mm de precipitação?



eu disse, chegará cá o frio, mas faltará a precipitação...


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

ecobcg disse:


> eu disse, chegará cá o frio, mas faltará a precipitação...



Era para os outros dois artistas


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Bgc disse:


> Era para os outros dois artistas


Existe muita maneira de chamar a atenção as pessoas e penso que não estas a ser correcto no teu discurso 
 penso que se falasse de modelos e previsões ficariamos todos a ganhar


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Bgc disse:


> Era para os outros dois artistas



Pois, expressei-me mal. O que queria dizer é que podem haver possibilidades de queda de neve caso a tão necessária precipitação apareça, e como todos nós sabemos os modelos não são infaliveis há que acreditar.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

spiritmind disse:


> Existe muita maneira de chamar a atenção as pessoas e penso que não estas a ser correcto no teu discurso
> penso que se falasse de modelos e previsões ficariamos todos a ganhar



Desculpa? 
A que te referes? 
Se é ao termo "artista", esclareço já que o uso (bem como muita gente) com a melhor das conotações e intenções.

A parte do discurso errado, agora, parece-me estar a ser alimentada por ti.

Adiante!...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Bgc disse:


> Desculpa?
> A que te referes?
> Se é ao termo "artista", esclareço já que o uso (bem como muita gente) com a melhor das conotações e intenções.
> 
> ...



Eu não levei nada a mal, até sorri para mim próprio. Esta falta de fenómenos está a colocar-nos todos um pouco a pensar com a cabeça quente. Temos que ser unidos e pensar conjuntamente de forma organizada quer na falta, quer na abundancia.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu não levei nada a mal, até sorri para mim próprio. Esta falta de fenómenos está a colocar-nos todos um pouco a pensar com a cabeça quente. Temos que ser unidos e pensar conjuntamente de forma organizada quer na falta, quer na abundancia.



É a TPM da meteorologia 
Eu sei que não levaste a mal, nem havia conteúdo para que tal acontecesse! Infelizmente nem todos pensam da mesma forma!


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

godzila disse:


> encontrei esta pagina com modelos para o google earth:
> http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgu...images?q=google+earth++gfs&um=1&hl=pt-PT&sa=N
> 
> Espero que gostem.
> ...



Muito obrigado e bem haja pelo link que teve a amabilidade de facultar, não conhecia e é bastante interessante.

Aproveito para lhe desejar sorte neste próximo "possível" evento, veremos o evoluir da situação; mas, estou em crer que a verificarem-se as actuais tendências, concerteza o amigo Godzila terá as suas possibilidades


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia.
Amigos de Bragança:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606&p=49


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
O IM, na sua previsão descritiva, prevê para 3ª feira neve para o Norte e Centro acima dos 400 metros.
Ora, será que o conservadorismo do IM pode indiciar que até poderá nevar a cotas mais baixas, ou será que "gato escaldado de água fria tem medo" e, para evitar repetições de situações recentes, o IM propositadamente foi generoso na cota prevista?
Pelo que tenho lido aqui e visto nos modelos que aqui foram postados, parece pouco provável que neve a cotas tão baixas, correcto (partindo do pressuposto que haverá precipitação, claro, o que nem sempre se garante)?


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

Mais surpreendente do que isso é o verdadeiro temporal que vai ocorrer nas nossas costas. A corrente de oeste e a sucessão de sistemas frontais poderão encapelar o mar de tal modo que teremos facilmente ondas de pelo menos 6m em toda a costa ocidental. Poucas vezes se encontram mapas com isobaras tão perpendiculares às nossas costas e com um gradiente de pressão tão marcado.


----------



## psm (17 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

É verdade que não é todos os anos que se poderá  ter uma situação destas na costa portuguesa, mas e há um mas a sorte para muita gente(ainda bem) é que as marés, são de pequena amplitude, pois se calhar veria-se os erros que se tem feito ao nivel de planeamento na orla costeira


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

psm disse:


> É verdade que não é todos os anos que se poderá  ter uma situação destas na costa portuguesa, mas e há um mas a sorte para muita gente(ainda bem) é que as marés, são de pequena amplitude, pois se calhar veria-se os erros que se tem feito ao nivel de planeamento na orla costeira





Concordo plenamente, a sorte é não ser um periodo de marés vivas senão era uma desgraça com o mar a invadir facilmente zonas baixas das costas e provocar grandes estragos, com esta situação de temporal persistente de Oeste  previsto acredito em ondulação de 7 a 8 metros na costa ocidental, que mesmo assim irá causar problemas! Lembro-me que há uns bons anos durante um temporal o mar na foz invadiu a estrada, destruiu parte do passeio alegre ( e não era um periodo de marés vivas) agora com os molhes protege/quebra bastante, mas ainda no passado dia 13/12/2008  já andava a " lamber" a protecção costeira na foz junto ao farol...


----------



## jonaslor (17 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia.
Gostaria de compartilhar estas imagens convosco. 
Parece que mais uma vez a neve vem visitar o nosso país, precisamente o Norte e Centro, com particularidade neste caso concreto em Loriga. 
Precipitação irá haver com fartura, no entanto como amante da neve desejo que este cenário seja também uma realidade.
Assim e face aos modelos que vão saindo, esperemos que se mantenham e não nos tragam dissabores. 
Deixo estas imagens de previsões:


*segundo o snow-forecast*







*segundo o freemeteo*








*segundo o meteoblue *


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Não me surpreende nada as cotas do IM  até poderá nevar a cotas inferiores acima dos 300m no NOrte e penso que ao contrário do que já li por aqui não vai faltar precipitação pelo contrário poderá nevar várias horas seguidas a cotas médias e altas trazendo de novo problemas, espero que desta vez não se repita os mesmos erros do passado recente.


----------



## Gongas (17 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

bem, se no último episódio o IM punha queda de neve acima dos 700m e nevou praticamente a cota 0, o que se pode concluir desta previsão??:


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Gongas disse:


> bem, se no último episódio o IM punha queda de neve acima dos 700m e nevou praticamente a cota 0, o que se pode concluir desta previsão??:



Esta run do GFS foi das mais frias que vi para este episódio com este cenário não descartaria surpresas a -35 a 500hpa com quase -5 a 850hpa e a 528dan


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

miguel disse:


> Esta run do GFS foi das mais frias que vi para este episódio com este cenário não descartaria surpresas a -35 a 500hpa com quase -5 a 850hpa e a 528dan




Que queres dizer com essa terminologia?? desculpa mas sou um leigo nesta matéria


----------



## VerticalHorizon (17 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> O IM, na sua previsão descritiva, prevê para 3ª feira neve para o Norte e Centro acima dos 400 metros.
> Ora, será que o conservadorismo do IM pode indiciar que até poderá nevar a cotas mais baixas, ou será que "gato escaldado de água fria tem medo" e, para evitar repetições de situações recentes, o IM propositadamente foi generoso na cota prevista?
> Pelo que tenho lido aqui e visto nos modelos que aqui foram postados, parece pouco provável que neve a cotas tão baixas, correcto (partindo do pressuposto que haverá precipitação, claro, o que nem sempre se garante)?



Exactamente!! eu fiquei igualmente boquiaberto com a previsão do IM para 3ª-feira!! Faltam quatro dias para 3ª-feira e o IM JÁ AVANÇA uma cota de neve tão baixa!! Geralmente, eles só apontam uma cota de neve tão baixa na própria manhã em que verificam que a cota de neve começa realmente a ser baixa!! lol...
Algo mudou no IM desde que os dias frios e de neve de 5-11 de Janeiro!! Desde que houve tanto problema nas estradas e desde que eles cometeram o estrondoso e escandoloso erro dos "dia anterior: neve acima de 600metros -- dia seguinte: pode nevar em Lisboa", as previsões de neve são mais bem detalhadas. Certamente constataram neste semana que o IM faz agora questão de especificar a cota de neve durante a noite e a cota durante o dia... ao contrário dos habituais: "queda de neve acima dos tais metros" e pronto.
E devo dizer-vos que nunca vi uma previsão de queda de neve tão baixa por parte do IM com tantos dias de antecedência... Finalmente foi ultrapassada a clássica e tradicional barreira dos "60O metros" LOLOL... que mesmo nos dias gélidos de inverno, era mesmo só 600metros que tínhamos.
Fico mesmo muito contente por perceber que a barraca da entrada fria de 5-11 de janeiro deu frutos e que o IM está a corrigir-se para não cometer os mesmos erros... Fico também alegre por ver que assim o IM fica menos conservador. Sempre tive respeito pelo IM, mas confesso que agora dou muito mais valor e crédito às previsões avançadas por eles.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Parece defacto que as terras altas do Interior Norte e centro vão receber uma nova visita da neve

Ainda me parece prematuro afirmar que vá nevar a cotas baixas


Vamos ter calma pessoal


----------



## VerticalHorizon (17 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

MSantos disse:


> Parece defacto que as terras altas do Interior Norte e centro vão receber uma nova visita da neve
> 
> Ainda me parece prematuro afirmar que vá nevar a cotas baixas
> 
> ...



é que 400metros é muito baixo, realmente... apanha o interior do distrito do Porto até Paços de Ferreira, inclusivé.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

cardu disse:


> Que queres dizer com essa terminologia?? desculpa mas sou um leigo nesta matéria



Quero dizer que temos condições para a queda de neve a cotas muito baixas e com um aguaceiro mais forte a cota poderá cair para perto do nível do mar no Norte...Se se mantiver como está agora claro! mas será pouco tempo que temos essas condições a maioria do tempo que vai das 00h de terça até as 06 de quarta a cota deverá andar entre os 300 e os 500m no norte e centro...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> é que 400metros é muito baixo, realmente... apanha o interior do distrito do Porto até Paços de Ferreira, inclusivé.




Com este tipo de circulação atlântica não acredito em cotas tão baixas, vai nevar sim, mas nas terras altas ! Não arrisco cotas, mas tenho practicamente a certeza absoluta que não neva á cota 400 m  nem sequer água neve...Agora não é de descartar no ar frio  pós frontal uma ou outra célula mais vigorosa que deixe granizo , isso sim acredito!


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

O INM de Espanha mantêm para terça-feira uma cota de neve de 300 metros para Sanxexo, Vigo, Pontevedra, ou seja, para todo o sul da Galiza... para Huelva a cota é de 900 metros para Terça e de 800 metros para Quarta, portanto talvez neve na Serra de Aracena, e assim quem é de Barrancos e de Moura talvez possa passar a fronteira e ver o manto branco...


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

Snifa disse:


> Com este tipo de circulação atlântica não acredito em cotas tão baixas, vai nevar sim, mas nas terras altas ! Não arrisco cotas, mas tenho practicamente a certeza absoluta que não neva á cota 400 m  nem sequer água neve...Agora não é de descartar no ar frio  pós frontal uma ou outra célula mais vigorosa que deixe granizo , isso sim acredito!



Em situações normais seria quase impossível nevar a essas cotas com ar frio marítimo tanto tempo sobre o oceano, mas como ainda agora escrevi no tópico de Análise, parece-me que se trata de uma situação um pouco mais rara com uma grande massa de ar bastante frio a ser transportada do Canadá/ Gronelândia (que está com temperaturas muito baixas actualmente) para aqui. Mas é possível que os modelos estejam a sobreavaliar o frio. Por instinto diria 400/600 metros no norte apesar dos modelos apontarem menos, logo veremos pois ainda faltam muitas horas e a conjugação das peças pode perfeitamente mudar.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Ja tive a ver vários sites e a maioria confirma as baixas cotas de neve para terça feira, pode não nevar a cota 0 mas se for como na sexta feira passada n me importo. é sem duvida o inverno mais frio dos ultimos tempos, espero que seja um bom pressagio para o verão


----------



## DRC (17 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

Bem, a precipitação já não nos a tiram
Agora tudo depende do frio, que nos poderá neve
a cotas baixas (300 / 400 m no Norte e Centro)
ou os modelos poderao tira-lo todo e só nevará
nos sítios habituais.
Resta-no esperar.


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

camrov8 disse:


> Ja tive a ver vários sites e a maioria confirma as baixas cotas de neve para terça feira, pode não nevar a cota 0 mas se for como na sexta feira passada n me importo. é sem duvida o inverno mais frio dos ultimos tempos, espero que seja um bom pressagio para o verão




Eu espero que venha um Verão moderadamente quente com água a 26ºC no sotavento algarvio e muitos dias de levante (vento de leste), já que o último verão foi péssimo, nortada quase todos os dias e água fria... e que depois venha um Outono à moda antiga, quente e com muita chuva e trovoada...


----------



## rogers (17 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

Vince,

Com essa quantidade de precipitação, frio e claro se o modelos se confirmarem será uma situação de extremo perigo? 

Todos vimos o que aconteceu quando nevou asemana passada. A Protecção Civil viu-se grega, mas a precitação não foi tanta assim. Foi só um dia e não houve vento.

Quero saber o quanto é catastrófico esse evento que se aproxima, confirmando-se os modelos.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

Dadas as informações que os modelos nos transmitem, na minha opinião vamos ter uma situação muito parecida à da semana passada, mas com uma ou outra diferença, que neste caso será o vento.

------

Desculpem o Off-Topic, mas à medida que vou lendo este tópico, todos os dias, e vejo que a situação não é "normal" e que podem a vir ocorrer alguns fenómenos em sítios menos habituais (neve e isso) fico com *BASTANTE* pena de não ter estação para registar esses dados todos...


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

segundo a protecção civil a culpa foi da neve, nunca é de ninguem, se houver uma cheia a culpa é da chuva


----------



## rogers (17 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Snifa disse:


> A questão é que se se confirmar todo o frio e as cotas andarem tão baixas então devido á quantidade de precipitação prevista iremos ver grandes nevões ( muito mais do que na passada entrada fria de  5/11 Janeiro, pois existe muito mais precipitação) grandes acumulações, bloqueio de estradas e Aldeias/Vilas e com o caos instalado.Mas não me parece que seja algo " catastrófico"..... de qualquer modo convém lembrar que a natureza é imprevisível e a real dimensão do evento só se poderá saber através do acompanhamento da situação á medida que ela vai ocorrendo...




Sendo assima proteção civil já deveria disponibilizar limpa neves ao menos para as cidades com 300m de altitude. Pelo menos a partir de segunda-feira.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

rogers disse:


> Vince,
> 
> Com essa quantidade de precipitação, frio e claro se o modelos se confirmarem será uma situação de extremo perigo?
> 
> ...



A questão é que se se confirmar todo o frio e as cotas andarem tão baixas então devido á quantidade de precipitação prevista iremos ver grandes nevões ( muito mais do que na passada entrada fria de  5/11 Janeiro, pois existe muito mais precipitação) grandes acumulações, bloqueio de estradas e Aldeias/Vilas e com o caos instalado.Mas não me parece que seja algo " catastrófico"..... de qualquer modo convém lembrar que a natureza é imprevisível e a real dimensão do evento só se poderá saber através do acompanhamento da situação á medida que ela vai ocorrendo...


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

pelo menos acho que não devem ser apanhados com as calças na mão como da ultima vez, mas infelismente os melhores veiculos para a neve ainda são as pernas


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

rogers disse:


> Sendo assima proteção civil já deveria disponibilizar limpa neves ao menos para as cidades com 300m de altitude. Pelo menos a partir de segunda-feira.



OFF topic:

Pois é mas neste País é tudo feito á ultima da hora...prefere-se remediar na altura  do que prevenir com antecedência, veja-se o que aconteceu no IP4 com os automobilistas retidos e chegou-se ao cúmulo de um limpa neves ter que vir de Espanha... Investe-se em tanta coisa desnecessária e nas coisas importante quase nada....


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

Se virem o GFS, o frio só chegaria depois de uma frente na 2ªfeira onde poderia cair bastante precipitação acima dos 1000m com a frente, pelo que o maior frio não coincide com a altura de maior precipitação mas sim com o pós frontal com cotas bastante baixas. A diferença em relação a outras situações é que parece haver alguma precipitação generalizada mesmo com o frio mas as quantidades parecem ser baixas. 











Na 5ªfeira chegaria outra frente e aí já não haveria frio nenhum. Não vejo nada de catastrófico na situação, apenas as precauções do costume, quer das entidades, w também das pessoas. Penso que situações como a anterior de frio instalado durante muitos dias e formação de gelo é pior do que isto para as populações.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

isto pode ser anormal por nevar a cotas tão baixas, mas todos os anos o ip4 tem neve e é sempre o caos e não é so lá a serra da estrela só tem 1994 metros e se neva mais a estrada é cortada, mas por essa europa fora há estâncias mais altas e raramente ficam bloqueadas


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

Será uma situacao muito interessante mas eu duvido em cotas inferiores a 600mts exepto no interior norte em que chegarao a 400mts
e de lembrar que as cotas serao baixas apenar por um periodo inferior a 24 h


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

por mim as previsões podem ficar como estão
mas sei que até terça muita água vai correr
com cotas até os 1000m tenho neve perto de casa


----------



## JoãoDias (17 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Eu ainda tenho as minhas dúvidas sobre este cenário (em termos de frio) montado pelo GFS. Mas se se concretizar efectivamente como o previsto as coisas podem ficar feias na Terça-Feira. 

-4ºC a 850hPa e -36ºC ou -37ºC a 500hPa dá uma cota teórica abaixo dos 300m. Seria o caos novamente no Norte e Centro, mas infelizmente acho que o GFS irá recuar um pouco nas próximas saídas, já que parece-me estar um pouco mais friorento que os restantes modelos (UKMO, ECMWF).

Oxalá me engane


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Para mim, a confirmar-se a chuva contínua que será abater sobre a Galiza e Minho, será essa uma questão bem mais preocupante do que a quantidade de neve que acontecerá a cotas médias.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

Se eu fosse eu mero leitor e não percebesse nada disto ficava a pensar a seguinte situação:
1) Ia nevar á cota zero, e iamos ter tempo caracteristico do Polo Norte;
2) Iamos ter as maiores precipitações dos ultimos 10 anos;
3) Um ventaval como nunca se viu, como se fosse nos invernos a sério, não tivessemos ventos com 100km ,e ondas de 6/8 metros durante ás vezes 3 meses;

Desculpem, mas é o que acho .....
É simples a maior parte da precipitação será no Extremo Norte de portugal (minho), bem como o vento e ondulação ... mas nada de especial!!
Apenas tempo normal de Inverno daqueles invernos a que já não estamos nada habituados (mas que durará alguns dias) quando antigamente chegava a durar meses !!

Desculpem mas é que acho !!


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

profgeo disse:


> ja no pico do areeiro, a cam ja funciona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois parece que sim.. mas ficou-se pelas 7h.. 
Pela imagem é visível ainda alguma acumulação de neve (ou granizo), mas que não tardará a derreter pela subida das temperaturas, no Areeiro ja chegaram a 9ºC. Espero que tenhas sorte em ver alguma la pelas 16h...

No norte da Madeira, céu nublado
14,1ºC
97%HR
1027hpa


----------



## psm (17 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Se eu fosse eu mero leitor e não percebesse nada disto ficava a pensar a seguinte situação:
> 1) Ia nevar á cota zero, e iamos ter tempo caracteristico do Polo Norte;
> 2) Iamos ter as maiores precipitações dos ultimos 10 anos;
> 3) Um ventaval como nunca se viu, como se fosse nos invernos a sério, não tivessemos ventos com 100km ,e ondas de 6/8 metros durante ás vezes 3 meses;
> ...




Bem concordo contigo, menos no que diz respeito à ondulação(ela será gerada fora do nosso território e vem até cá) de resto estou plenamente de acordo

Lógicamente que no Algarve este tipo de situação(ondulação) não irá ocorrer.


----------



## filipept (17 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

Lousano disse:


> Para mim, a confirmar-se a chuva contínua que será abater sobre a Galiza e Minho, será essa uma questão bem mais preocupante do que a quantidade de neve que acontecerá a cotas médias.



Realmente, o acumulado em 7 dias para estes lados passará os 100mm. Durante esse tempo poderemos ter um episodio de neve a cotas baixas, mas de pouca duração uma vez que logo de seguida passa uma frente muito quente, aumentando as cotas muito rapidamente.

Na passagem da frente fria, deverão as entidades competentes estar preparadas, pois, mesmo sendo um periodo curto, poderá ainda trazer quantidades assinaláveis de neve a locais pouco habituais. Depois, na situação da outra frente, penso que o risco maior será de cheias (principalmente urbanas, não descurando também as rurais) devido a grandes quantidades de precipitação (que também irão ocorrer antes da entrada fria).

Por mim, gostaria de ver uma cheia à moda antiga cá pelo rio homem.

Atenção, isto é a minha analise, não sendo técnico, nem estando muito menos ligado ao meio. Continuo a acreditar no trabalho da nossas entidades (mas também não acredito na culpa da neve lol  ).


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Situação excelente a acompanhar


----------



## psm (17 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

A situação ao nivel da ondulação vai-se apresentar algo complexa. Vou deixar o link do NOGAP´S (se alguem tiver complicações em aceder a este site tentem ir ao google escrevam fnmoc.navy.mil  depois encontrar o link vão pedir um certificado de segurança dizem que sim e entram).




https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=wav&dtg=2009011712



ps: Os valores estão em pés há que multipilcar por  0.30 (aproximadamente)


----------



## RMira (17 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

Boas caros amigos,

Como disse há uns dias, estava bastante céptico relativamente a esta situação e apesar de continuar tenho de me render a um facto: cada vez os modelos colocam mais frio a 850 e a 500 hpa!  Não deixa de ser surpreendente uma vez que estamos a falar de uma situação pós circulação W-NW! Surpreendente e ao mesmo tempo interessante seria vermos pelo menos a -4 em todo o país a 850 e a -35º a 500hpa no Algarve (isso seria lindo)!!! E ainda mais surpreendente é neste momento termos a espessura 500-1000: menos de 525dam no Porto e perto de 525dam em Lisboa! A linha 528dam está bem dentro do nosso país nestas saídas e cada vez melhor...ainda assim a humidade pode ser um factor dificil de controlar e pode deitar tudo a perder. Ainda assim, eu começo a ver que vamos mesmo ter neve a cotas baixas (principalmente no Norte).

Cumprimentos


----------



## JoãoDias (17 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

A saída das 12h do GFS (vale o que vale, ainda faltam 3 dias) está a deixar tudo em aberto para algo em grande no Norte (novamente  )

(meteograma para o Porto http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPPR )






Mas continuo a achar que as próximas saídas vão tornar o cenário um pouco menos frio que este que aqui está...


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

mirones disse:


> Boas caros amigos,
> 
> Como disse há uns dias, estava bastante céptico relativamente a esta situação e apesar de continuar tenho de me render a um facto: cada vez os modelos colocam mais frio a 850 e a 500 hpa!  Não deixa de ser surpreendente uma vez que estamos a falar de uma situação pós circulação W-NW! Surpreendente e ao mesmo tempo interessante seria vermos pelo menos a -4 em todo o país a 850 e a -35º a 500hpa no Algarve (isso seria lindo)!!! E ainda mais surpreendente é neste momento termos a espessura 500-1000: menos de 525dam no Porto e perto de 525dam em Lisboa! A linha 528dam está bem dentro do nosso país nestas saídas e cada vez melhor...ainda assim a humidade pode ser um factor dificil de controlar e pode deitar tudo a perder. Ainda assim, eu começo a ver que vamos mesmo ter neve a cotas baixas (principalmente no Norte).
> 
> Cumprimentos



Ora nem mais! concordo e esta run mete ainda mais frio  por isso agora posso dizer que localmente e num aguaceiro convectivo a cota poderá cair ao nível do mar no Norte, mas ela vai andar pelos 200 a 400m vendo esta run muito boa  terça vai ser mais um dia em grande para o Norte e Centro e com sorte alto alentejo  resumindo locais que raramente podem ver a neve terça é dia para a poderem voltar a ver isto mais para o Norte...


----------



## olheiro (17 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para a próxima terça feira queda de neve no Norte e centro acima dos 400 metros .....


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

Parece-me nesta Run que a neve aínda poderá aparacer por aqui na segunda à noite acentuando-se evidentemente na madrugada de terça, uma vez que o frio parece chegar mais cedo!


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Foi desta que o IM se passou:

*Alerta de neve:*Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Coimbra, Porto, Viseu, Castelo Branco, Guarda


*Alerta de vento:*Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Coimbra, Porto, Viseu, Castelo Branco, Guarda

*
Alerta de agitação maritima:*Todos os distritos do litoral 


*Alerta de chuva:*Viana do Castelo, Braga

PS: os alertas são para amanhã.


----------



## JoãoDias (17 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Posso estar a ver mal, mas amanhã só me parece possível nevar nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (17 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Realmente o pessoal do im passou-se mesmo, mas deve ser um erro. Assim espero.. 

Cumprimentos 
miguel moura


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

thunderboy disse:


> Foi desta que o IM se passou:
> 
> *Alerta de neve:*Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Coimbra, Porto, Viseu, Castelo Branco, Guarda
> 
> ...




É do meu PC ou voces vêem o mesmo?


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Sim ou é erro ou estão com os olhos trocados, amanha neve até na serra da estrela acho difícil


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

thunderboy disse:


> É do meu PC ou voces vêem o mesmo?



Eu no meu pc também não vejo esses alertas  em pequeno vejo lá os alertas mas depois clico e só vejo alerta na costa norte para ondulação


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

É só para não pensarem que estou a gozar.


----------



## olheiro (17 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Thunderboy eu também li essa informação de alertas do IM com muito    espanto, mas estava lá....


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

É erro de certeza...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (17 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

no meu pc vi esses alertas mas como disse na 1 mensagem devia ser um erro e agora ja n os consigo ver ..

por aqui a aguardar por segunda a noite e pela chuva e neve prevista para esta semana ..
mais de 100mm para Montalegre ..

cump


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

olheiro disse:


> Thunderboy eu também li essa informação de alertas do IM com muito    espanto, mas estava lá....



Agora só nos resta saber se é verdadeira ou falsa.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

thunderboy disse:


> Agora só nos resta saber se é verdadeira ou falsa.



Amanha não pode ser!! Para os fim do dia de segunda ainda se entendia


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Deve ser erro de quem introduziu o alerta de neve.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Vince disse:


> Deve ser erro de quem introduziu o alerta de neve.



Mas é bom ver como eles estão em pulgas para por os alertas


----------



## jonaslor (17 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

thunderboy disse:


> É só para não pensarem que estou a gozar.





Sinceramente também vejo o mesmo.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

Como quando há algo de anormal como neve, etc... os meios de comunicação social andam atrás dos meteorologistas pode ser que desta vez aconteça a mesma situação e possamos ver esclarecida esta situação.


----------



## netfalcon (17 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

pessoal realmente ha algo errado aqui.eu nao vejo os alertas como alguns os  veem, eu vejo a maioria do país a verde.

tambem acho estranho haver neve a 400m de altitude,o que muito provavelmente a verificar.se isso caira bem abaixo dos 400 pois eles dao sempre uma margem certo?

bem se isto se mantiver muitas terras terao uma surpresa hehe 

abraços


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Vince disse:


> Deve ser erro de quem introduziu o alerta de neve.


não sei se será erro pois o alerta é valido para amanha a partir das 18h até segunda as 18h inclusive dizem queda de neve em cotas inferiores a 1000m depois para terça vão lançar outros alertas esperemos com cotas mais baixas 
não sei se estão a contar que neve com a passagem da frente a 1000m


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

Deixem de bater no IM; a previsão de neve no distrito do Porto é para amanhã a partir das 18h.
Eles de tão-tão-tão Tão levarem nas orelhas agora fazem as previsões a medo...mas pelo menos vale a prevenção.
Antigamente previam neve a cotas superiores a 300 metros, 500 metros, 600 metros...agora prevêem queda de neve a cotas inferiores a 1000 metros
Atenção que eu considero os profissionais do IM como sérios mas comparo-os aos profissionais de medicina: tanto andaram a levar nas orelhas ao longo do tempo que agora fazem medicina preventiva - antes que haja mal ou previsão do mal correm os doentes a baterias de testes, exames e afins não vá o diabo tecê-las
Ah, e para 3ª feira: 
Previsão para 3ª Feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2009

Tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, que serão de *neve acima dos 400 metros* nas regiões do
Norte e Centro.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Além da neve acima dos 400m também são assinaláveis as *trovoadas*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

*Sugiro um pouco mais de moderação nos comentários e uma melhor análise das previsões; de facto, se forem analisar cada um dos avisos podem observar que a maior parte referem-se ao período terminal do dia de amanhã, continuando pelo dia seguinte.*

Por mim acho correcto os avisos lançados pelo IM.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Bom, isto está a ficar animado por aqui outra vez.
Os  400m de cota previstos para terça-feira  pelo IM põem já todo o Norte e Centro em expectativa moderada, uma vez que precipitação não faltará.
O post do Vince no tópico de "Análises..." é elucidativo da expectativa que agora sim, começo a depositar para aquele dia :
" Cheira-me que lá vou eu outra vez fazer uns  quantos Kms (não muitos),
para ver o elemento branco.
Mas depois de terça o Inverno ainda estará no início.
Veja-se para o final da semana a enormidade que por enquanto já é consensual que venha, segundo os 2 modelos que tanto aqui analisamos.
O modelo Europeu ECMWF acena-nos com isto:








[/URL][/IMG]


E o GFS não fará a coisa por menos:






[/URL][/IMG]

Eu sei, eu sei...Ainda falta muito (mais de 150 horas) e até lá muitas outras situações interessantes podem ocorrer , desde já a da próxima madrugada de segunda para terça e terça-feira e aquelas previsões podem ainda alterar-se (será normal).
Mas era só para dizer que por este andar "Habemos Invernus" sim senhor.


----------



## StormFairy (17 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Eu também vejo os mesmos alertas para amanhã... Neve até Coimbra, vento forte, ondulação de 5 a 6 metros no litoral...

Mas houve um erro sem duvida, peguem no exemplo de Coimbra, e comparem com a previsão descritiva, chuva fraca, temperatura entre os 7ºC e os 13ºC, não bate a bota com a perdigota 

Acontece...


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

StormFairy disse:


> Eu também vejo os mesmos alertas para amanhã... Neve até Coimbra, vento forte, ondulação de 5 a 6 metros no litoral...
> 
> Mas houve um erro sem duvida, peguem no exemplo de Coimbra, e comparem com a previsão descritiva, chuva fraca, temperatura entre os 7ºC e os 13ºC, não bate a bota com a perdigota
> 
> Acontece...



Isso deve-se aos diferentes timmings de actualização da informação que quanto a mim têm obrigação de serem revistos


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

StormFairy disse:


> Eu também vejo os mesmos alertas para amanhã... Neve até Coimbra, vento forte, ondulação de 5 a 6 metros no litoral...
> 
> Mas houve um erro sem duvida, peguem no exemplo de Coimbra, e comparem com a previsão descritiva, chuva fraca, temperatura entre os 7ºC e os 13ºC, não bate a bota com a perdigota
> 
> Acontece...



AVISOS PARA COIMBRA:
-por vento a partir das 18h00;
-por neve a partir das 18h00.

Qual é o erro ? Sinceramente, não encontro nenhum erro ... E acho que desta vez foram colocados a horas, e não demasiado perto da ocorrência. Parabéns IM.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

De facto há discrepância entre as previsões descritivas e os avisos para algumas zonas. E penso que um aviso de queda de neve abaixo dos 1000 metros justifica-se - porque é onde vive a esmagadora maioria da população - mas falta-lhe é mais rigor: a partir de que cotas contaremos com neve? A 100, 200, 400 ou 600 metros; há em rigor uma grande diferença e é isso que eu chamo de previsões preventivas ao estilo do que referi: "medicina preventiva".
Ah, e já agora: vento fraco de sul\sudoeste e chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

StormFairy disse:


> Eu também vejo os mesmos alertas para amanhã... Neve até Coimbra, vento forte, ondulação de 5 a 6 metros no litoral...
> 
> Mas houve um erro sem duvida, peguem no exemplo de Coimbra, e comparem com a previsão descritiva, chuva fraca, temperatura entre os 7ºC e os 13ºC, não bate a bota com a perdigota
> 
> Acontece...



O distrito não é só Coimbra. E temos que ter em conta que Coimbra não é uma cidade a uma altitude alta.

Ou, por outro lado ao que o Spiritmind referiu.


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

O distrito de Coimbra tem no interior muitas serras de elevada altitude, caso da Serra da Lousã e do Açor, e aí sim é muito provável que neve.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

Para mim o erro está que o alerta deveria ser feito segunda e não hoje  amanha e segunda não vejo motivos para alerta nem para vento muito menos para neve...


----------



## StormFairy (17 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Gerofil disse:


> AVISOS PARA COIMBRA:
> -por vento a partir das 18h00;
> -por neve a partir das 18h00.
> 
> Qual é o erro ?



 Cota de neve abaixo dos 1000m com temperatura máxima de 13º C e minima de 7ºC. Vente fraco a moderado, periodos de chuva fraca. Das 0 ás 24 de dia 18...

Acho estranho só isso, para mim não faz muito sentido. Mas... provavelmente sou eu que não estou a entender bem, e estou certa que como eu, muitos haverá a consultar e a ficarem baralhados.


----------



## godzila (17 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

frederico disse:


> O distrito de Coimbra tem no interior muitas serras de elevada altitude, caso da Serra da Lousã e do Açor, e aí sim é muito provável que neve.



Sim é verdade, aqui bem perto na Serra do Açor é vulgar cair neve, também não é de admirar, pois ela tem 1412metros.





Esta foto já é deste inverno.
Quanto á cair neve aqui, dependerá da quantidade de precipitação, pois das outras vezes o frio tem sido de sobra, mas não tem havido precipitação considerável.
mas esta semana tem tudo para aqui cair uma boa nevada


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

StormFairy disse:


> ... e estou certa que como eu, muitos haverá a consultar e a ficarem baralhados.



Aconselho a todos antes de mais nada a lerem as previsões descritivas do IM.
São sempre actualizadas por volta das 06 horas e aí não há confusões, nem erros, nem enganos e está lá tudo até terça-feira.
Quais são as dúvidas?
Quantos aos avisos de alerta , realmente não entendo o que se passou hoje mas a "informatização-impessoalização "  poderá estar na origem do desfazamento verificado.
Mas atenção : os avisos são só para daqui a muitas horas.Não estarão errados.Estarão antecipados o que indiciará que o IM estará com mais cuidados agora , depois do "descalabro do dia 09".


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

Gerofil disse:


> AVISOS PARA COIMBRA:
> -por vento a partir das 18h00;
> -por neve a partir das 18h00.
> 
> Qual é o erro ? Sinceramente, não encontro nenhum erro ... E acho que desta vez foram colocados a horas, e não demasiado perto da ocorrência. Parabéns IM.



Eu não consigo ver os avisos ...pois após clicar aparece tudo a verde.
Mas se realmente estão a partir das 18h00, têm toda a razão deverá nevar depois dessa hora nem que seja na madrugada de segunda para terça!


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

Também acho estranho os alertas de neve com temperaturas tão altas, mas de certeza que vão alterar. 
E muito se tem falado do IM, apesar de qualquer coisa menos boa que possam ter feito eu continuo a confiar no seu trabalho. E quem trabalha com previsões está sempre sujeito a estas coisa, e aqui o pessoal sabe disso.

Falando em previsões, ja vi que vamos ter chuva e da boa, talvez como se costuma dizer de "antigamente". Quanto ao frio é que estou um bocado mais confuso, alguem me pode mais ou menos dizer o que posso esperar na minha zona? Neve? Ou ta fora de questão? 
Desde ja Obrigado!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (17 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

A AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGIA ESPANHOLA METE AS COTAS DE NEVE PARA TERÇA(300m) E PARA QUARTA (600m) PARA UMA LOCALIDADE A CERCA DE 5KM DE MONTALEGRE ..

JÁ PARA AMANHA E PARA SEGUNDA A COTA E DE 1500 E 1800 RESPECTIVAMENTE..

PODEM VER ESTAS INFORMAÇÕES NESTE LINK
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=32050&p=32

CUMP
MIGUEL MOURA 
MONTALEGRE


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

Na agência de meteorologia espanhola é comum terem avisos de cotas baixas na província de Ourense e no litoral - Pontevedra - terem cotas ligeiramente mais altas atendendo aos ventos atlânticos que normalmente sobem estas cotas.
Agora vejo que há consenso na especificidade das previsões para estes dias entre o IM e a AEMET


----------



## DRC (17 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Foram já retirados todos os alertas referentes á queda de neve.
O Instituto de Meteorologia deixa agora só os avisos de vento e agitaao marítima.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Avisos meteorológicos actualizados às 20h58:








CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia 2009


----------



## olheiro (17 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

A Agência Estatal de Meteorologia (Espanha), nas previsões do tempo para  Fuentes de Oñoro, localidade que é como um prolongamento de Vilar Formoso do lado de lá da fronteira,  coloca a cota de neve a 5OO metros na Terça e Quarta Feira, em Alcañices próximo de Bragança,  a 600 metros (?) para os mesmos dias e em Verím, perto da fronteira que dá acesso a Chaves,  a cota de neve para terça feira é apenas de 300 metros.


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

DRC disse:


> Foram já retirados todos os alertas referentes á queda de neve.
> O Instituto de Meteorologia deixa agora só os avisos de vento e agitaao marítima.





É impressão minha ou o IM anda a acompanhar bem de perto e com muita atenção todos os nossos comentários!!!


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

cardu disse:


> É impressão minha ou o IM anda a acompanhar bem de perto e com muita atenção todos os nossos comentários!!!



Também penso o mesmo... 

Nas imagens de satélite já é visível a superfície frontal a fazer as habituais manobras de mudança de direcção e sentido.


----------



## StormFairy (17 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

nimboestrato disse:


> Aconselho a todos antes de mais nada a lerem as previsões descritivas do IM.
> São sempre actualizadas por volta das 06 horas e aí não há confusões, nem erros, nem enganos e está lá tudo até terça-feira.
> Quais são as dúvidas?
> Quantos aos avisos de alerta , realmente não entendo o que se passou hoje mas a "informatização-impessoalização "  poderá estar na origem do desfazamento verificado.
> Mas atenção : os avisos são só para daqui a muitas horas.Não estarão errados.Estarão antecipados o que indiciará que o IM estará com mais cuidados agora , depois do "descalabro do dia 09".



Concordo. Tenho por hábito fazê-lo. E também concordo que os avisos sejam feitos com alguma antecedência. O que eu não consegui perceber foi a situação de neve, a hora e o dia do alerta, de acordo com a previsão descritiva não estavam em sintonia. Daí a expressão que usei. Não acho que façam um mau trabalho, nada disso. Até referi que os erros acontecem.
Espero não ter ofendido ninguém.  Foi apenas um reparo.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Se se mantiverem as previsões e olhando para a Run das 18, na terça-feira é feriado em Bragança!


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Lá está o gfs a retirar o frio


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

thunderboy disse:


> Lá está o gfs a retirar o frio



Retirar o frio?


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

cardu disse:


> É impressão minha ou o IM anda a acompanhar bem de perto e com muita atenção todos os nossos comentários!!!



Acho que a nossa intensão não é criticar e dizer mal do IM. Pelo contrario, é tentar ajudar a melhorar, e caso eles vejam aqui uma ajuda nas nossa "humildes" opiniões, ate achava positivo. Porque em qualquer area que tenha em atenção todas as opiniões, pode vir a melhorar o seu serviço prestado.
Isto é a minha modesta opinião.



Lightning disse:


> Nas imagens de satélite já é visível a superfície frontal a fazer as habituais manobras de mudança de direcção e sentido.



Então para onde é que ela vai?


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Os alertas de neve que o IM decidiu retirar irão ser repostos, pelo menos é essa a minha opinião, mas talvez somente amanha perto do final da tarde e com correcções ao nível das cotas para que haja uma maior precisão no que essa informação diz respeito!!

Continuo a achar que os individuos do IM as vezes se baseiam nas afirmações aqui neste fórum!!


----------



## Stinger (17 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Tambem penso no mesmo


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Retirar o frio?



Sim. O risco de neve na ultima run abrangia um pouco do litoral centro e agora só abrange o litoral norte, assim como ofrio que era suposto descer um pouco mais.

Run 12z para as 19h do dia 20.








Run 18z para as 19h do mesmo dia.








Precipitação e risco de neve run 12z para as 19h do dia 20







Precipitação e risco de neve run 18z para as 19h do mesmo dia.


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

ac_cernax disse:


> Acho que a nossa intensão não é criticar e dizer mal do IM. Pelo contrario, é tentar ajudar a melhorar, e caso eles vejam aqui uma ajuda nas nossa "humildes" opiniões, ate achava positivo. Porque em qualquer area que tenha em atenção todas as opiniões, pode vir a melhorar o seu serviço prestado.
> Isto é a minha modesta opinião.
> 
> 
> ...




Mas nós não estamos a criticar o IM.... estamos a ajudar a melhorar as informações ao publico em geral, e para isso este fórum ajuda muito


----------



## Stinger (17 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Sabem ao menos o que é uma critica?


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

ac_cernax disse:


> Acho que a nossa intensão não é criticar e dizer mal do IM. Pelo contrario, é tentar ajudar a melhorar, e caso eles vejam aqui uma ajuda nas nossa "humildes" opiniões, ate achava positivo. Porque em qualquer area que tenha em atenção todas as opiniões, pode vir a melhorar o seu serviço prestado.
> Isto é a minha modesta opinião.
> 
> *Então para onde é que ela vai?*



Era mesmo preciso fazer essa pergunta...  

----------

As últimas RUN's estão a colocar ainda mais precipitação.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Stinger disse:


> Sabem ao menos o que é uma critica?



Acho que ha dois tipos de critica, a "construtiva" e a "deitar a baixo". E acho que o pessoal aqui faz a construtiva, para ajudar a melhorar o que acham que está menos bem. Acho que é assim...



Lightning disse:


> Era mesmo preciso fazer essa pergunta...
> 
> ----------
> 
> As últimas RUN's estão a colocar ainda mais precipitação.



Desculpa...


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

ac_cernax disse:


> Desculpa...



Estava a brincar... 

----------

Basicamente, o que estas últimas RUN's traduzem, estas últimas que saíram actualizadas, é que vai chover entre esta e a outra Segunda-feira...


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Lightning disse:


> Estava a brincar...
> 
> ----------
> 
> Basicamente, o que estas últimas RUN's traduzem, estas últimas que saíram actualizadas, é que vai chover entre esta e a outra Segunda-feira...




Quer dizer que vai chover toda a semana que vem???


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*

O wunderground prevê possibilidade de neve para Terça em Vila Real, Bragança e Viseu. Prevê temperaturas de 5-8º para o Porto.

É brutal. E aqui em Viena, Áustria, onde vivo, já estiveram -11ºC este mês. Fui patinar no rio Danúbio que está agora congelado.
Mesmo à distância desejo-vos neve na próxima semana.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

cardu disse:


> Quer dizer que vai chover toda a semana que vem???



Eu não disse isso, o que eu disse é apenas o que as RUN's traduzem. À medida que o tempo vai passando elas vão actualizando, é uma questão de seguir esta situação com regularidade.


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Lightning disse:


> Eu não disse isso, o que eu disse é apenas o que as RUN's traduzem. À medida que o tempo vai passando elas vão actualizando, é uma questão de seguir esta situação com regularidade.




Eu sei que nao disseste isso, por isso perguntei para tirar a dúvida!!

Mas o frio vai instalar-se mesmo ate quarta nao?? depois as temperaturas ja sobem não é?


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Eu acho que acima de tudo o IM é quem têm legitimidade para oficializar previsões, aqui o fórum é completamente distinto, dão-se opiniões baseadas nos meios que se têm, por isso não vejo mal nenhum em se darem opiniões sobre o trabalho do IM, sejam elas positivas ou negativas, ou não seria este espaço um Fórum!


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

O wundergroung prevê possibilidade de neve para Terça em Vila Real, Bragança e Viseu. Prevê temperaturas de 5-8º para o Porto.
O IM prevê cota de neve de 400 metros!

Eheheheh


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

cardu disse:


> Eu sei que nao disseste isso, por isso perguntei para tirar a dúvida!!
> 
> Mas o frio vai instalar-se mesmo ate quarta nao?? depois as temperaturas ja sobem não é?



Exacto. A partir de quarta o frio vai-se embora e as temperaturas começam a subir (disse isto baseando-me na leitura dos modelos actualizados do GFS).


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Lightning disse:


> Exacto. A partir de quarta o frio vai-se embora e as temperaturas começam a subir (disse isto baseando-me na leitura dos modelos actualizados do GFS).



Ainda bem que o frio vai ser de pouca dura, ja estou farto de rapar frio...


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Penso que amanha vai ser posto mais frio principalmente a 850hpa e a partir dai pouco mais vai alterar, e com isso a cota de neve andará a níveis bem baixos no Norte sobretudo arrisco 200/300m e num aguaceiro convectivo poderá ser mais baixo que isso e se nevar ao nível do mar não me admiro, isto se meter mais frio como espero amanha...chuva é coisa que não vai faltar a começar segunda com picos durante a semana mas a instabilidade durará toda a semana incluindo o próximo fim de semana...por isso esta semana chuva, neve, frio, vento é coisa que não vai faltar...

PS:Caso não aumente o frio em altura pelo menos muita neve acima dos 500m já ninguém a tira para terça.


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> A AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGIA ESPANHOLA METE AS COTAS DE NEVE PARA TERÇA(300m) E PARA QUARTA (600m) PARA UMA LOCALIDADE A CERCA DE 5KM DE MONTALEGRE ..
> 
> JÁ PARA AMANHA E PARA SEGUNDA A COTA E DE 1500 E 1800 RESPECTIVAMENTE..
> 
> ...



Evitem escrever mensagens completamente em maiúsculas, além de tornar a leitura desagradável e cansativa, transmite a ideia de estar a gritar. 
Utilizem maiúsculas apenas para destacar algumas palavras.

E aproveitando a deixa, relembro também que não tenham medo de utilizar todas as letras das palavras, aqui não pagam "à letra" como para enviar uma sms. 

Agradeço desde já a vossa compreensão e colaboração


----------



## filipept (17 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Olhem bem para este meteograma do campo do Gerês, reparem na precipitação acumulada 





Está bem que é o freemeteo (tenho que ir ver o NOA), mas mesmo assim...


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Essas RUNS até assustam e admira-me como há pessoas que as levam sempre tão a sério, quando na prática,  só têm dado erros atrás de erros...
Colocam até Portugal na Escandinávia e o Leste europeu no Norte de África , em temperaturas.


----------



## dgstorm (17 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

filipept disse:


> Olhem bem para este meteograma do campo do Gerês, reparem na precipitação acumulada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tudo aponta para uma semana em cheio


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

filipept disse:


> Olhem bem para este meteograma do campo do Gerês, reparem na precipitação acumulada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



          Sem palavras.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

O Gerês é  uma das zonas mais chuvosas da Europa, daí não me admira muito.


----------



## martinus (17 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Neste momento o meteograma do Freemeteo para Braga, também já dá mais de 185 milímetros de chuva. Até pode bem cair. Este Outono-Inverno já estamos por tudo.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Encontrei um local com ainda mais


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

E para o Porto o mesmo site Freemeteo  dá cerca de 146,7 mm de chuva numa semana...nada mau...

Já agora em que tipo de modelo se baseia o Freemeteo?

Suponho que seja o GFS..


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Estou a gostar disto. as *runs* prometem chuvinha como eu gosto; se no Gerês é previsível umas boas molhas por aqui também será de esperar umas chuvinhas para encher os campos que dela bem precisam.
Já agora, e para perceberem porque fora do Gerês e de zonas de montanha, há zonas como o meu concelho onde a precipitação é também elevada - isto neste caso específico deve-se à orientação predominante sudoeste-nordeste e a uma altitude em crescendo dos 250mts na zona mais a sul para uma altitude próxima dos 500 mts mais a norte.
Vamos a ver a tal chuvinha


----------



## filipept (17 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

No meteogram NOA até ás 168h (para ser mais ou menos equivalente) teria (campo do gerês) uma precipitação acumulada à volta de 140mm o que também é muito bom.





Esta é uma situação a acompanhar, porque, a neve nas montanhas irá cair com quase toda a certeza. Irá haver alguma acumulação, logo de seguida virão grandes quantidades de precipitação, ora isso penso que poderá fazer aumentar o risco de cheias. Por outro lado as barragens ainda têm grande capacidade de armazenamento, mas pelo menos por aqui, têm chovido consistentemente, ajudando á saturação dos solos (o que é melhor do que as grandes chuvadas que não dá tempo do solo absorver a agua).

Como já referi alguns posts atrás, gostava de uma cheia à antiga (taras minhas  )


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Para aqui dão(freemeteo) 68mm.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

O que está agora no freemeteo é da run das 12 do GFS e esta run das 18 mete mais chuva  o mais giro é que na run das 12 metia agua-neve em Setúbal  claro que esta run das 18 retirou...


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

O freemeteo mete água-neve para aqui mas para a serra a conversa é outra.


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Boa noite,
Sou parco em palavras, no entanto sigo com muita frequência as várias saídas "runs" dos vários modelos, todos eles; e esta última "run" das 18h do modelo GFS que tanto em temperaturas a 850 hpa bem como 500 hpa, não esquecendo o geopotencial que tem vindo a baixar, torna de facto promissora uma madrugada de terça e terça feira que poderão ser cheias de surpresas, tendo em conta a percipitação tendicionalmente prevista.

Este panorama já é anunciado há algumas "runs", pelo que à medida que as horas vão passando tende a tornar-se real.
Caso se verifique esta tendência e apesar de ser uma entrada de NO (que aliás para Portugal continental são as de maior intensidade), estou em crer que se verifiquem situações de queda de neve a quotas muito baixas.

No entanto veremos o evoluir da situação


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Para aqui prevêem, se não me engano, à volta de 40 mm  

Também eu gostava de ver uma cheia à antiga... Gostava de ver a vala transbordar de novo...


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Para a serra (localidade a  pouco mais de 400m, a mais alta do concelho de Alcanena):








Isto a 400 e poucos metros agora imaginem no topo da serra a 679 metros


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Para Fafe, um pouco mais perto de mim prevê-se 182mm de chuva
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2739788
Eh, eh! Não sabia que havia também para Paços de Ferreira: 171mm de chuva
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2736883


----------



## pedrorod (18 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

E para a minha zona que é uma freguesia do concelho de fafe prevêem 185.2mm.
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2735249


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

Custa-me a "engolir" esta previsão do freemeteo; onde é que eles colectam os dados? Tem alguma estação nesta zona ou é por aproximação de determinada estação e dados como altitude média e distância ao atlântico, por via informática, que são feitas estas previsões?
Por exemplo, os dados actuais vem da seguinte forma:
"Tempo em Paços de Ferreira, Portugal Lat:41.26 Long: -8.40 altitude média: 280m.  (mapa) 
Informação de Estação PORTO/PEDRAS RUBRAS a 31.26 Km de Paços de Ferreira. Altitude: 77m 
nuvens dispersas em 210m, nuvens dispersas em 400m
12ºC"
Pelas 21.30h estava a chuviscar, com céu encoberto em Paços de Ferreira, com 8,5ºC de temperatura, situação totalmente diferente da estação do Porto\Pedras Rubras.
Alguém sabe da fiabilidade destes dados?


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

boas.

tenho vindo observar todos os comentários e 
advinha-se grandes movimentações para os próximos dias ....


se calhar aos demais membros venho aqui sugerir abertura de um novo tópico para o inicio da semana... se assim justificar.

assim e possível seguir melhor todos os seus registos.


cumps
Nashville


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

Parece que a neve vai fazer mais uma visita a Bragança 

Não há fome que não dê em fartura


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

Parece que o IM voltou a pôr os distritos já referidos em alerta amarelo devido à neve apartir da 18h do dia 18.


----------



## Lousano (18 Jan 2009 às 02:22)

Lightning disse:


> Para aqui prevêem, se não me engano, à volta de 40 mm
> 
> Também eu gostava de ver uma cheia à antiga... Gostava de ver a vala transbordar de novo...



O que se prevê não é uma precipitação muito elevada a curto prazo, mas vários dias com valores consideráveis poderão causar surpresa em vários locais com rios/ribeiras que não são limpos ou mantidos como antigamente, e que se verifica problemas sempre que existe mais um pouco de precipitação (excluídos os casos de precipitação intensa ocasional).


----------



## profgeo (18 Jan 2009 às 02:32)

boa noite pessoal....

pois Rog , a temnperatura estava bem "mais alta" do que ontem.... e a maior parte da neve , ja tinha derretido..... 

mas la consegui apanhar alguma!!!! apesar de na 6f aquilo estar melhor....


a vista estava linda!!!, mas o vento


----------



## PêJê (18 Jan 2009 às 06:51)

Bom dia, o pessoal daqui é quase todo só "neve, chuva e trovoada".
É só para dizer que nas previsões de ondulação para a costa portuguesa a vaga anda pela casa dos 8 a 9 metros, ou seja, excelentes condições para uns quantos "previligiados" com casas no litoral sofrerem.A confirmarem-se as previsões, vai ser o bom e o bonito na recessiva orla costeira portuguesa, apesar das marés serem quase mortas.
No extremo norte da Galiza, Cabo Finisterra, está previsto quase a altura maxima possivel (12 m) do ponto de vista empírico para a ondulação marítima, 11 metros.
Será um raro espectaculo assistir a este evento costeiro.
Um bom Domingo a todos.

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/ww3_cgi/dynamic/ww3.b.natl.sig_wav_ht.084.gif
http://www.windguru.com/pt/index.php?sc=48963
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/peniche
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/villano-sisargas


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 08:37)

Bem, vendo as previsões do IM no txt da rtp, Segunda, a cota de neve desce de 1800m para 800m, na terça anda nos 400m, subindo para os 700m ao longo do dia, e o mesmo para quarta, so que sobe a cota dos 400m para 1400m ao longo do dia.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 08:47)

Mas ha para todos os gostos, ventos fortes, trovoadas e ondulaçao consideravel. Mais info no txt da rtp, pag. 576, ou em www.meteo.pt. Se este cenario se manter vamos ter muita animaçao e muito que contar. Tem todos os ingredientes.


----------



## psm (18 Jan 2009 às 08:50)

Antes demais venho fazer uma critica, a quem criticou o IM pois são pessoas que não sabem o que se passa lá dentro(tentem se informar). São eles(IM) que são as pessoas avalizadas e com os conhecimentos e o os instrumentos para nos darem as previsões e os dados! Como cidadão agradecia que não se criticá-se o IM! O falhar uma vez em X de previsões (e previsões têm margem de erro não esquecer) é algo de muito bom em uma situação tão complexa como foi aquela da neve!!
 As cotas de neve neste episódio que virá, são 400 m o quando estiver de noite, e subindo gradualmente a cota para os 700m durante o dia.
 A situação a acompanhar com especial cuidado, será na sexta feira e sabado, essa se acontecer não será muito frequente de se ver todos os anos.


ps:Há modelos que são verdadeiros devaneios (underground,fremeteo entre outros)


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia, o IM preve queda de para castelo branco no dia 20 janeiro!! Mas com uma temperatura mínima de 5 graus gostaria de saber como é possível nevar nessas condições??!!


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

cardu disse:


> Bom dia, o IM preve queda de para castelo branco no dia 20 janeiro!! Mas com uma temperatura mínima de 5 graus gostaria de saber como é possível nevar nessas condições??!!




Pergunta-lhes:

Formulário de Contacto
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp

Telefone (351) 218 447 000
Fax (351) 218 402 370

Email:  informacoes@meteo.pt


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 09:54)

Vince disse:


> Pergunta-lhes:
> 
> Formulário de Contacto
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp
> ...




É ja a correr!!! 

Mas se nevar como dizem pra aí a protecção civil vai novamente ficar a nadar.....


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

cardu disse:


> É ja a correr!!!
> 
> Mas se nevar como dizem pra aí a protecção civil vai novamente ficar a nadar.....



Pergunta que eles respondem, pois eu já lhes coloquei uma vez uma questão sobre a previsão sobre Bragança e foram rapidíssimos a responder...


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

cardu disse:


> Bom dia, o IM preve queda de para castelo branco no dia 20 janeiro!! Mas com uma temperatura mínima de 5 graus gostaria de saber como é possível nevar nessas condições??!!




Pois, com essa temperatura não é fácil...
De qualquer forma, essa previsão terá a ver com a forma como o IM categoriza as suas previsões, por distrito, com todos os inconvenientes que isso acarreta.
Ou seja, os distritos em Portugal são vastos, com muitas variantes climatéricas, quer derivem de diferenças orográficas ou outras, e nem sempre as capitais de distrito reflectem o clima no próprio distrito em causa. O distrito do Porto é um bom exemplo disso... (veja-se o que se passou em Paços de Ferreira, por exemplo).
Mas é o sistema que adoptam, com as vantagens e inconvenientes que têm...

Em relação a algo que foi dito por um dos nossos companheiros foristas, em relação a não se criticar o IM, não posso deixar de comentar tal afirmação.
Eu nem sou particularmente crítico do IM, pois quem lá trabalha, é concerteza particularmente qualificado e competente para o fazer, e as previsões metereológicas são isso mesmo, previsões e não uma ciência exacta, existindo sempre uma considerável margem de erro. Agora, isentar o IM das críticas, estando nós num forum de metereologia, não me parece a melhor alternativa.
Creio não ser necessário saber o que se passa dentro do IM para nos legitimar a criticar (dentro dos limites da razoabilidade, claro, sem nunca cair no insulto ou no vilipendiar fácil), pois o IM, tal como qualquer outro serviço da Administração Pública, é susceptível de crítica quando falha, por ocasionais e legítimas que sejam essas falhas. E, de facto falhou, como tem falhado por diversas vezes. Temos nós que compreender essas falhas, como têm o IM e os seus defensores que aceitar a crítica, pois quantas vezes falhamos nós, e temos que reconhecer razão a quem nos critica, não só em relação à metereologia, como em relação a tudo na vida?


----------



## RMira (18 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

Caros amigos,

Essa probabilidade de neve com essa mínima deverá ter certamente em conta a convectividade associada a este pós W-NW com CAPE propício à formação de trovoadas. Se veres a carta a 500hPa facilmente verificas que temos quase em Lisboa a iso -35º e esta situação associada a fenómenos locais de trovoadas poderá levar à queda bruta da temperatura em certos locais e durante o fenómeno (trovoada). Com esta situação e com uma trovoada, facilmente esses 5ºC se tornam em 2, 1 ou mesmo 0º. O último grande fenómeno deste estilo terá acontecido no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006.

Acrescento que esta é apenas a minha leitura do facto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

O IM colocou vários distritos em alerta Laranja, mas porquê que eu quando clico no mapa me aparece tudo a verde?


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 19 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, mais frequentes a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, passando a regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1800 metros, diminuindo gradualmente a
cota para 800 metros ao longo do dia.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando por vezes forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral, e muito forte (55 a 75 km/h) com rajadas
da ordem dos 100 km/h nas terras altas, rodando gradualmente para
noroeste a partir da manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Descida acentuada da temperatura a partir da tarde.

ESTADO DO MAR:
*Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de noroeste com
5 a 6 metros, aumentando para 6 a 7 metros.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de noroeste com
4 a 5 metros, aumentando para 5 a 6 metros.*
Temperatura da água do mar: 12/14ºC

Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Maria joão Frada/Elvira Palma/Ricardo Tavares

Muito interessante a situação nas nossas costas. Olhando para os modelos até nem será o pior dia.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois, com essa temperatura não é fácil...
> De qualquer forma, essa previsão terá a ver com a forma como o IM categoriza as suas previsões, por distrito, com todos os inconvenientes que isso acarreta.
> Ou seja, os distritos em Portugal são vastos, com muitas variantes climatéricas, quer derivem de diferenças orográficas ou outras, e nem sempre as capitais de distrito reflectem o clima no próprio distrito em causa. O distrito do Porto é um bom exemplo disso... (veja-se o que se passou em Paços de Ferreira, por exemplo).
> Mas é o sistema que adoptam, com as vantagens e inconvenientes que têm...
> ...




Concordo a 100 %!

Sendo O IM o organismo oficial das previsões meteorológicas é de esperar um bocado mais de rigor nas previsões e porque não no aspecto gráfico do site?É que da forma como apresentam os alertas , parece tudo muito confuso...por exemplo para amanhã todos os distritos em volta do Porto ( com a excepção de Aveiro ) estão em alerta laranja devido a vento e mar....e o Porto e Aveiro  só mar...quer dizer então que o vento vai  fazer uma curva e passar ao lado do Porto e Aveiro..???

Desculpem mas é tudo muito confuso ....


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 10:50)

cardu disse:


> É ja a correr!!!



É pena. Antes de transformarem hoje o tópico em mais uma caixa de reclamações contra o IM como ontem sucedeu, pergunto quantas dessas pessoas realmente se dão ao trabalho de fazerem chegar ao IM as suas críticas quando acham que algo não estará bem ? Foi o próprio IM que uma vez pediu ao fórum que críticas e sugestões desta comunidade lhes fossem dirigidas, e muitas sugestões foram postas em prática no ano passado.

Somos historicamente um país de escárnio e mal dizer, critica-se por tudo e por nada, mas a grande maioria (haverá honrosas excepções) é o típico  português hipercrítico mas de mãos nos bolsos. Se calhar se as pessoas em vez de tanto criticarem movessem uma pequena palha por pequena que fosse, talvez o país fosse um pouco mais decente. Uma coisa tão simples como fazer chegar a crítica ao seu destinatário se calhar já ajudava.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

Alguém me sabe dizer a descrição do alerta laranja para Bragança, é que não consigo visualizar essa página...só me aparcem os alertas costeiros.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 11:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer a descrição do alerta laranja para Bragança, é que não consigo visualizar essa página...só me aparcem os alertas costeiros.



Creio que o alerta laranja está para amanhã, exeprimenta ver nos avisos para amanhã.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer a descrição do alerta laranja para Bragança, é que não consigo visualizar essa página...só me aparcem os alertas costeiros.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

> Meteo: Alertas laranja e amarelo para região costeira continental e Madeira
> 18 de Janeiro de 2009, 10:20
> 
> Lisboa, 18 Jan (Lusa) - O Instituto de Meteorologia lançou hoje um alerta de mau tempo no litoral continental e na Madeira, advertindo ainda para ventos fortes nas terras altas no final da tarde.
> ...




PS: em que site posso ver as remperaturas a 500hPa?


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer a descrição do alerta laranja para Bragança, é que não consigo visualizar essa página...só me aparcem os alertas costeiros.




Tens que clicar em amanhã...

Segundo o IM para Bragança é de esperar :Vento Sudoeste 75 km h com rajadas 100 km /h isto para as terras mais altas e rodando para Noroeste a partir do fim da manhã.

O Alerta é válido entre 19/01 ás 00: 00 horas e vai até 19/01 ás 23:59.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

thunderboy disse:


> PS: em que site posso ver as remperaturas a 500hPa?



O meu mapa preferido (do GFS) para a temperatura aos 500Hpa é o do wetter3:
http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html
(Em baixo escolhe "500hPa Geopotential,Temperatur")


A significativa entrada da -35ºC no norte de Portugal na Terça-feira


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

Vince disse:


> O meu mapa preferido (do GFS) para a temperatura aos 500Hpa é o do wetter3:
> http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html
> (Em baixo escolhe "500hPa Geopotential,Temperatur")
> 
> A significativa entrada da -35ºC no norte de Portugal na Terça-feira



Obrigado


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

O que o Vince disse pode ser forte, mas nao deixo de dar razao. Podemos ajudar o IM, e visto que ate este se mostra disponivel. Pensei que fossem mais "fechados", mas visto ser assim, quando tiver duvidas mando um mail, sem exageros claro.


----------



## paricusa (18 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

Boas,

Analisando os mapas a 500hpa e a 850hpa (GFS), na minha opiniao na madrugada de segunda para terça e terça de manha, poderemos ter a cotas minimas entre os 300m/400m subindo para os 500 m durante a tarde, descendo ao fimdo dia/noite novamente para os 300/400 metros. Vamos aguardar a proximas run's e verificar se as tendencias se mantêm.

Embora more a 200 mts de altitude, espero ver alguma agua-neve e num ou outro instante um pouco de neve (sonhando um bocado!).

Para quem quer a neve a sério, fica uma dica


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois, com essa temperatura não é fácil...
> De qualquer forma, essa previsão terá a ver com a forma como o IM categoriza as suas previsões, por distrito, com todos os inconvenientes que isso acarreta.
> Ou seja, os distritos em Portugal são vastos, com muitas variantes climatéricas, quer derivem de diferenças orográficas ou outras, e nem sempre as capitais de distrito reflectem o clima no próprio distrito em causa.



Não posso concordar, cardu refere-se a um link no IM que diz "tempo nas cidades a 10 dias" é bem explícito, sem equívocos. Não se refere ao distrito mas sim à cidade! De facto até é possível nevar com 5C mas não com as condições previstas. Pra 3a feira, espero temperatura aqui na ordem de 1C a 5C, se não houver alterações claro! Quanto ao IM é pra se respeitar, somos um fórum valioso individualmente mas ainda mais enquanto grupo de membros atentos, respeitadores, criticar sim, de forma positiva sempre! Mas tb não lhes vou enviar um mail a dizer k discordo das temperaturas, com k fundamentos?! Por ex o AEMET ontem à meia-noite dava cota de 700m aqui ao lado.. E agora? Vamos continuando atentos, e bem dispostos, este é um fórum espetacular de que me orgulho muito! Abraço


----------



## Umberto (18 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

Simplesmente brutal



paricusa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Analisando os mapas a 500hpa e a 850hpa (GFS), na minha opiniao na madrugada de segunda para terça e terça de manha, poderemos ter a cotas minimas entre os 300m/400m subindo para os 500 m durante a tarde, descendo ao fimdo dia/noite novamente para os 300/400 metros. Vamos aguardar a proximas run's e verificar se as tendencias se mantêm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Umberto (18 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Sabem-me dizer se já houve neve a cotas baixas (200m-300m) com entradas de NW como a que vamos ter a partir de 3ª feira?


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2270023

desde que vou ao Freemeteo nunca vi tantas horas seguidas de precipitação para estes lados. A quantidade não é muita, mas se fosse bastante, talvez começassem a surgir as primeiras cheias ali em Valada e Vale de Santarém.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Esta run das 06 já meteu mais frio hoje que ontem a  run das 18 e acredito que a das 12 de logo vai meter mais...por agora já vejo no norte -35 a -37ºC e a 850hpa -4 e -5ºC uma dan de 523 por exemplo no porto  o que quero dizer é o que disse já ontem com um aguaceiro convectivo forte a cota pode cair ao nível do mar  o que pode estragar um pouco é o vento


----------



## kikofra (18 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

A alguma possibilidade de daqui a uma semana haver neve na serra da estrela?


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

o Freemeteo de novo a delirar e a meter "agua-neve" na Serra de Montejunto e Santarém.


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

Bom dia a todos. É a minha primeira mensagem no forum. Partilho comvosco o Amor,porque não dizê-lo,pela Meteorologia. 
Na minha opinião estamos a viver um Inverno em que se observa um aumento do frio, e da neve em cotas médias e baixas. Penso que é uma viragem no sentido de termos cada vez mais Invernos como no passado,claro que esta viragem é originada por vários factores...isto é para outro tópico, de climatologia. 
Estas entradas de -35ºC a 850 hpa de Noroeste como o GFS prevê para o Norte e Centro de Portugal na próxima terça-feira são reveladoras de que o frio está a aumentar, pelo que vi no Meteociel estas isos baixas conseguem chegar a Portugal devido ao frio extremo que se faz sentir na América do Norte,reparem no trajecto,as massas de ar saem de tal maneira frias da América que no caso desta, depois de atravessar o Atlântico ainda chega aqui com -35ºC.
Em relação a cotas de neve penso que se o GFS acertar e terça-feira ás 6:00h da manhã estiver sobre o Porto a -35 a 850hpa a neve cairá a cotas inferiores a 400m. Penso que colocaram temperaturas demasiado altas em todo o país, isto acontece com muita frequencia na informação prestada pelo IM. Nas previsões do IM devia haver uma maior distinção entre cotas de neve, no Litoral certamente diferentes das do Interior bem como diferenciação entre Norte e Centro. Tenho muito respeito pelo trabalho dos meteorologistas do IM mas penso são muito conservadores na questão das cotas de neve.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

Orvalho1 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. É a minha primeira mensagem no forum. Partilho comvosco o Amor,porque não dizê-lo,pela Meteorologia.
> Na minha opinião estamos a viver um Inverno em que se observa um aumento do frio, e da neve em cotas médias e baixas. Penso que é uma viragem no sentido de termos cada vez mais Invernos como no passado,claro que esta viragem é originada por vários factores...isto é para outro tópico, de climatologia.
> Estas entradas de -35ºC a 850 hpa de Noroeste como o GFS prevê para o Norte e Centro de Portugal na próxima terça-feira são reveladoras de que o frio está a aumentar, pelo que vi no Meteociel estas isos baixas conseguem chegar a Portugal devido ao frio extremo que se faz sentir na América do Norte,reparem no trajecto,as massas de ar saem de tal maneira frias da América que no caso desta, depois de atravessar o Atlântico ainda chega aqui com -35ºC.
> Em relação a cotas de neve penso que se o GFS acertar e terça-feira ás 6:00h da manhã estiver sobre o Porto a -35 a 850hpa a neve cairá a cotas inferiores a 400m. Penso que colocaram temperaturas demasiado altas em todo o país, isto acontece com muita frequencia na informação prestada pelo IM. Nas previsões do IM devia haver uma maior distinção entre cotas de neve, no Litoral certamente diferentes das do Interior bem como diferenciação entre Norte e Centro. Tenho muito respeito pelo trabalho dos meteorologistas do IM mas penso são muito conservadores na questão das cotas de neve.



Bem-vindo ao Fórum, *Orvalho1*. 

Concordo com cada palavra que acabaste de escrever.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Orvalho1 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. É a minha primeira mensagem no forum. Partilho comvosco o Amor,porque não dizê-lo,pela Meteorologia.
> Na minha opinião estamos a viver um Inverno em que se observa um aumento do frio, e da neve em cotas médias e baixas. Penso que é uma viragem no sentido de termos cada vez mais Invernos como no passado,claro que esta viragem é originada por vários factores...isto é para outro tópico, de climatologia.
> Estas entradas de -35ºC a 850 hpa de Noroeste como o GFS prevê para o Norte e Centro de Portugal na próxima terça-feira são reveladoras de que o frio está a aumentar, pelo que vi no Meteociel estas isos baixas conseguem chegar a Portugal devido ao frio extremo que se faz sentir na América do Norte,reparem no trajecto,as massas de ar saem de tal maneira frias da América que no caso desta, depois de atravessar o Atlântico ainda chega aqui com -35ºC.
> Em relação a cotas de neve penso que se o GFS acertar e terça-feira ás 6:00h da manhã estiver sobre o Porto a -35 a 850hpa a neve cairá a cotas inferiores a 400m. Penso que colocaram temperaturas demasiado altas em todo o país, isto acontece com muita frequencia na informação prestada pelo IM. Nas previsões do IM devia haver uma maior distinção entre cotas de neve, no Litoral certamente diferentes das do Interior bem como diferenciação entre Norte e Centro. Tenho muito respeito pelo trabalho dos meteorologistas do IM mas penso são muito conservadores na questão das cotas de neve.



Bem vindo 

Só um pequeno reparo os -35 não são a 850hpa mas sim a 500hpa a 850hpa temos -3 a -5


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*

Bacano! 
O vento tá em km/h???
Tá muito optimista o algoritmo da cota de neve!


----------



## paricusa (18 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

miguel disse:


> Esta run das 06 já meteu mais frio hoje que ontem a  run das 18 e acredito que a das 12 de logo vai meter mais...por agora já vejo no norte -35 a -37ºC e a 850hpa -4 e -5ºC uma dan de 523 por exemplo no porto  o que quero dizer é o que disse já ontem com um aguaceiro convectivo forte a cota pode cair ao nível do mar  o que pode estragar um pouco é o vento



Alguem me pode fornecer um link a explicar mais em promenor o significado da "dan" ?
obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



HotSpot disse:


> E apresento mais uma novidade meteopt.com
> 
> GFS RUN: 2009-01-18 06Z
> 
> ...



E para Bragança não há nada?


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

miguel disse:


> Bem vindo
> 
> Só um pequeno reparo os -35 não são a 850hpa mas sim a 500hpa a 850hpa temos -3 a -5






Obrigado pela correção, Com a -35 a 850 hpa teríamos seriamente que considerar a retirada com destino aos trópicos


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

Hey...

Pela Covilhã, morrinha, chuva molha tolos ou que quisermos e o vernáculo deixar... Temperatura amena de 8º. 

E como está aqui o fórum preparado para o fenómeno da madrugada de segunda e da terça feira? 

Olhos postos no céu? 

abç


----------



## netfalcon (18 Jan 2009 às 13:22)

boas pessoal

eu estou pronto pa*ra* come*ç*ar a ver cair chuva e quem sabe uma nevada hehe

uma duvida, no meteo.pt pa*ra* ter*ç*a d*ã*o aguaceiros, ou seja uma vez faz sol outra chove certo?

h*á* a probabilidade de n*ã*o haver sol e haver precipita*çã*o o dia inteiro?
estou a contar de cair uma boa nevada pa*ra* n*ã*o ter aulas ter*ç*a e quarta, pa*ra* ver se me livro a tic na ter*ç*a e matem*á*tica na quarta hehe 
temperatura actual- 12,3ºC e c*é*u muito nublado mas sem chuva

abraços


----------



## olheiro (18 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

Netfalcon, parece-me que resides em Évora, mas perante esta tua última intervenção até parece que estamos perante um habitante da Guarda, Bragança ou Montalegre Leva este meu aparte na brinca.....


----------



## netfalcon (18 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

ola,olheiro e na boa 
por acaso conheco bem o norte e e normal que a maneira de falar e escrever seja diferente uma vez que natal e ano novo,pascoa e verao vou po distrito de bragança.a minha pronuncia nem e aquele alentejanês muito forte lol

abraços


----------



## trepkos (18 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

netfalcon disse:


> boas pessoal
> 
> eu estou pronto pa comecar a ver cair chuva e quem sabe uma nevada hehe
> 
> ...



Não tenhas muitas esperanças... eu estou preocupado é, se, no caso desse cenário acontecer fico com o carro bloqueado! Porque não estamos mininamente preparados para o gelo.


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Vince disse:


> É pena. Antes de transformarem hoje o tópico em mais uma caixa de reclamações contra o IM como ontem sucedeu, pergunto quantas dessas pessoas realmente se dão ao trabalho de fazerem chegar ao IM as suas críticas quando acham que algo não estará bem ? Foi o próprio IM que uma vez pediu ao fórum que críticas e sugestões desta comunidade lhes fossem dirigidas, e muitas sugestões foram postas em prática no ano passado.
> 
> Somos historicamente um país de escárnio e mal dizer, critica-se por tudo e por nada, mas a grande maioria (haverá honrosas excepções) é o típico  português hipercrítico mas de mãos nos bolsos. Se calhar se as pessoas em vez de tanto criticarem movessem uma pequena palha por pequena que fosse, talvez o país fosse um pouco mais decente. Uma coisa tão simples como fazer chegar a crítica ao seu destinatário se calhar já ajudava.



Mas eu não critiquei nada!!! Eu apenas achei estranho aquela informação das temperaturas!!! E estava-me a referir mesmo ao mapa que refere castelo branco cidade e nao a previsao descritiva

Eu também já mandei mails ao IM


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

É possível a ocorrência de trovoada  dentro do período das próximas 6h?


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

o IM continua com as previsões de neve para cotas muito baixas tanto para terça como quarta


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

Os comentários às mensagens do tópico de Análise devem ser feitos neste aqui, citando o original.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Que venha a chuva molha tolos ... como alguém aqui disse .. pois aqui no Algarve não espero mais do que isso !!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



rozzo disse:


> Bacano!
> O vento tá em km/h???
> Tá muito optimista o algoritmo da cota de neve!




Será que está ssim tão optimista? E o vento é em *km/h*


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

cardu disse:


> Mas eu não critiquei nada!!! Eu apenas achei estranho aquela informação das temperaturas!!! E estava-me a referir mesmo ao mapa que refere castelo branco cidade e nao a previsao descritiva
> 
> Eu também já mandei mails ao IM



E eu também não me referia apenas a ti, mas em termos gerais. Eu não sabia a resposta e julgo que ninguém saiba, nada como perguntar directamente a eles. Às vezes é um bocado penoso ver tanta porrada  ao IM por aqui, muitas vezes até contraditórias entre si. E eu sugeri que as pessoas se dirigissem também ao IM, pois há criticas válidas e não é aqui o livro de reclamações do IM. É isso que eu faço por vezes, a última foi a famosa cota 700 quando na TV os meteorologistas do mesmo IM falavam da possibilidade de neve até em Lisboa e Alentejo. Muitas outras pessoas aqui também o fazem, por sinal das que conheço são as que vejo menos "agitadas" com os problemas. Se as pessoas tomam uma atitude construtiva e se dirigem ao próprio IM, as coisas podem ir melhorando. Já tem acontecido com algumas coisas, acontecerá com outras.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



HotSpot disse:


> Será que está ssim tão optimista? E o vento é em *km/h*



As cotas estão muito baixas, assim o algoritmo com dados do modelo (GFS) dita. Mas custa realmente a acreditar. Neste momento estou em Braga e está um tempo agradável e ameno, neblina ou chuva molha tolos, quase parece fisicamente impossível que daqui a 48 horas possa estar a nevar.

Tal como no último evento os modelos subestimaram o frio instalado e davam cotas muito mais altas do que o que ocorreu, agora penso que pode dar-se o contrário, subestimarem as temperaturas amenas à superfície, pelo menos nas zonas mais próximas do litoral. Será um dia muito interessante de seguir aqui pelo fórum.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



HotSpot disse:


> Aqui ficam mais 2



Também há para Santarém?


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



thunderboy disse:


> Também há para Santarém?



Já expliquei no tópico de análises o que se passa e o porquê de não colocar mais.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



Vince disse:


> As cotas estão muito baixas, assim o algoritmo com dados do modelo (GFS) dita. Mas custa realmente a acreditar. Neste momento estou em Braga e está um tempo agradável e ameno, neblina ou chuva molha tolos, quase parece fisicamente impossível que daqui a 48 horas possa estar a nevar.
> 
> Tal como no último evento os modelos *subestimaram o frio instalado* e davam cotas muito mais altas do que o que ocorreu, agora penso que pode dar-se o contrário, subestimarem as temperaturas amenas à superfície, pelo menos nas zonas mais próximas do litoral. Será um dia muito interessante de seguir aqui pelo fórum.



Ora aqui está um comentário com o qual concordo e acho merecedor de destaque. A temperatura instalada é algo muito importante, especialmente quando as variáveis para poder cair neve são próximas do limiar de tal suceder. 
Esse _inimigo_ ou _amigo_, consoante a situação, poderá ser realmente definidor do fenómeno. Imagine-mos que temos as condições todas, tal e qual elas se apresentam neste momento, mas temos uma temperatura à superfície, que tem rondado os 12 e 13 graus nos dias antecedentes. Ora será pois um grande contra para que os flocos cheguem ao solo. Eu estou igualmente, por este mesmo motivo, um pouco pessista em relação à 3ª feira. No entanto se ela aqui cair perto e o emprego assim o permita, estará cá registado .

Fique bem.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

E o GFS volta pôr frio e aumenta a área de Portugal com risco de neve.


----------



## netfalcon (18 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

ja chove por ca , e pena que seja ainda o molha parvos.

veremos se ainda passa a neve nos proximos dias 
acham que ha probabilidades de nevar durante estes dias como nevou em 2006?

abraços


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

Espero que o IM esteja a informar convenientemente as autoridades de protecção civil para se prepararem...terça vejo praticamente todas as serras e montes do Norte e Centro a ficarem cobertas de neve e tendo em conta o relevo da zona e a quantidade de estradas algumas principais a atravessar serras posso imaginar o caos


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

miguel disse:


> Espero que o IM esteja a informar convenientemente as autoridades de protecção civil para se prepararem...terça vejo praticamente todas as serras e montes do Norte e Centro a ficarem cobertas de neve e tendo em conta o relevo da zona e a quantidade de estradas algumas principais a atravessar serras posso imaginar o caos



De certeza que sim... O problema é a falta de meios, nomeadamente limpa-neves, espalhadores de sal...e aí não há milagres!


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

Verifica-se também que esta entrada trás mais precipitação que outras. Nas zonas onde nevar vai nevar mais com mais intensidade que noutras entradas anteriores. 
Repararam como esta entrada com isos tão baixas só se verifica dado o frio muito intenso na América do Norte. No Meteociel parece uma autoestrada de Noroeste da América do Norte a Portugal, atravessa o Atlântico Norte e consegue chegar com -35ºc a 500 hpa


----------



## ruiadam (18 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Comunicado da ANPC:

"No seguimento do briefing técnico operacional realizado hoje (18/01/2009) no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, com o Instituto de Meteorologia e de acordo com as informações disponibilizadas, o estado do tempo, nos próximos dias, no território de Portugal Continental, irá ser influenciado pela passagem sucessiva de superfícies frontais, pelo que as condições meteorológicas caracterizar-se-ão por uma grande variabilidade, nomeadamente chuva, descida de temperaturas, queda de neve acima dos 600 metros, agitação marítima e ventos por vezes fortes.

Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determinou-se aos Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS):



1.        A passagem ao nível de ALERTA AMARELO desde as 18.00 horas de amanhã (segunda-feira, 19 de Janeiro) e as 20.00 horas do dia 21 de Janeiro, quarta-feira, de todo o dispositivo de coordenação, comando e intervenção, sob a coordenação da ANPC, de escalão distrital e municipal, dos Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Portalegre;
(...)"

Por aqui para já o nevoeiro voltou a descer, cai uma chuvinha miudinha e a temperatura mantem-se nuns agradáveis 6ºC


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

miguel disse:


> Espero que o IM esteja a informar convenientemente as autoridades de protecção civil para se prepararem...terça vejo praticamente todas as serras e montes do Norte e Centro a ficarem cobertas de neve e tendo em conta o relevo da zona e a quantidade de estradas algumas principais a atravessar serras posso imaginar o caos



completamente de acordo.

realmente as nossas autoridades ainda não estão preparadas para
estes acontecimentos...
deveriam informar as pessoas com antecedência a tomarem as devidas precauções e em especial aos automobilistas 
que por essas bandas vão passar, para não aconteceram as
já habituas "surpresas" de pessoas bloqueadas nas estradas.


cumps
Nashville


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

Outro destaque é o choque térmico brutal que se vai dar de segunda para terça em que as máximas segunda são bastante amenas a rondar os 15ºC e na terça em quase todo o norte e centro pouco passa os 5ºc de máxima  e até no sul vai ter dificuldade em subir acima dos 10ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> De certeza que sim... O problema é a falta de meios, nomeadamente limpa-neves, espalhadores de sal...e aí não há milagres!



os meios existem é preciso é saber mobiliza-los na altura certa e para o local certo 


lindo de se ver


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

Isto a partir dos 400, 500m vai ser um fartote de neve a acreditar nos últimos modelos. Abaixo disso continuo na dúvida, já que temos temperaturas elevadas dos dias anteriores e isso poderá condicionar um pouco as cotas de neve em sítios mais baixos. 

Ainda assim não será de excluir que localmente possa nevar em altitudes bem mais baixas que os 400, 500 metros, já que o frio previsto tanto a 500hPa como a 850hPa permite que neve a partir talvez dos 200m no Norte...


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



Vince disse:


> As cotas estão muito baixas, assim o algoritmo com dados do modelo (GFS) dita. Mas custa realmente a acreditar. Neste momento estou em Braga e está um tempo agradável e ameno, neblina ou chuva molha tolos, quase parece fisicamente impossível que daqui a 48 horas possa estar a nevar.
> 
> Tal como no último evento os modelos subestimaram o frio instalado e davam cotas muito mais altas do que o que ocorreu, agora penso que pode dar-se o contrário, subestimarem as temperaturas amenas à superfície, pelo menos nas zonas mais próximas do litoral. Será um dia muito interessante de seguir aqui pelo fórum.



Também me está a fazer especie... Porque amanhã vamos ter temperaturas minimas a volta dos 10ºC, mesmo no interior, o que até se pode considerar uma temperatura minima relativamente alta para a epoca, no evento passado o frio ja estava intalado e a Humidade era inferior, lembro-me que aqui a HR na noite que cairam uns flocos andava 50% aumentado depois para 60% a 70%. Desta vez temos temperaturas amenas e HR entre os 95% e os 100%. *Será suficiente o tal arrefecimento acentudo das temperaturas que se preve?*
Fica a questao!!!

Eu sou um leigo, mas questiono-me sobre esta situação.


----------



## Nuno (18 Jan 2009 às 16:18)

Boas

Pelo o que mostram os modelos e por uma breve pesquisa nalguns sites, parece ser o evento do ano ate agora, mas ainda agora o ano começou, acho que vamos ser brindados desta vês Pessoal do norte e centro, cuidado nas estradas, e contamos com vocês, companheiros deste fórum, para enchermos este fórum de fotos e vídeos sobre o nosso Portugal e a neve .

Abraço


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

Olhem para esta brutidade de precipitação.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

A queda de temperatura vai ser brutal o estar ameno no dia anterior não vai ser impedimento para terça nevar em grande parte do Norte e Centro e até é possível no Interior do Alentejo.


----------



## filipept (18 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

O episodio de neve na terça-feira promete bastante, pena que será muito curto e nem dará para "gozar" muito o evento. Eu, porém, começo a olhar mais para a precipitação (em especial no extremo norte) que, a confiar nos modelos, poderá ser bastante interessante. Imaginem no próximo sábado ter um acumulado do dia de mais de 80mm com toda a chuva já debitada ao longo da semana, num total calculado de mais de 200mm.

Poderá ser um evento marcante, a ver vamos...


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

miguel disse:


> A queda de temperatura vai ser brutal o estar ameno no dia anterior não vai ser impedimento para terça nevar em grande parte do Norte e Centro e até é possível no Interior do Alentejo.



É como eu disse, apenas questiono... O que me define aqui é o gosto pela meteorologia e o interesse de querer saber mais e partilhar experiências/informações, mas ainda tou muito verdinho.
E aqui o fórum é um espetáculo, porque o espírito é a entreajuda. *E desde ja agradeço a tua opinião.*

E espero que tenhas razão. Mas lembras-te se ja aconteceu alguma vez esta situação? Eu lembro-me de andar na escola e preverem uma descida acentuada da temperatura tambem durante a tarde e que eu tambem nao estava muito crente e ela aconteceu. Mas não sei se era com estas condiçoes. Penso que o ceu estava limpo.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

spiritmind disse:


> os meios existem é preciso é saber mobiliza-los na altura certa e para o local certo
> 
> 
> lindo de se ver



Aqui no Norte temos quatro limpa-neves para 800 Km de estrada, (sem contar com as municipais), achas suficiente?
Posso-te dizar que na Gudinha (Espanha- Ourense) têm 16 para 200 Km!


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

ac_cernax disse:


> É como eu disse, apenas questiono... O que me define aqui é o gosto pela meteorologia e o interesse de querer saber mais e partilhar experiências/informações, mas ainda tou muito verdinho.
> E aqui o fórum é um espetáculo, porque o espírito é a entreajuda. *E desde ja agradeço a tua opinião.*
> 
> E espero que tenhas razão. Mas lembras-te se ja aconteceu alguma vez esta situação? Eu lembro-me de andar na escola e preverem uma descida acentuada da temperatura tambem durante a tarde e que eu tambem nao estava muito crente e ela aconteceu. Mas não sei se era com estas condiçoes. Penso que o ceu estava limpo.



É uma entrada potente disso penso que não temos duvidas! Certamente já aconteceu mas não são muito frequentes e esta tem esta particularidade de ser muito repentina virmos de tempo ameno na véspera e entrarmos em ar polar no dia seguinte. Penso ser raro termos -35 e a -5 ao mesmo tempo isso costuma dar neve a cotas que vai dos 0 aos 100m  mas como é uma entrada tão repentina e com um percorrido marítimo e ainda mais com vento forte não se deve chegar a essas cotas, mas acima dos 300m a acumular acredito piamente, e pode acumular muito... é potente mas ao mesmo tempo rápida essas cotas baixas são vão durar muito tempo.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

Concordo que deverá ser o tão esperado nevão deste Outono-Inverno!


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Concordo que deverá ser o tão esperado nevão deste Outono-Inverno!



Agora que estava a ver umas cartas de situações passadas reparei que é uma situação bastante semelhante à de 4 de Fevereiro de 1994, em que nevou muito forte a partir dos 400m salvo erro. Embora esta situação da próxima terça-feira ainda me pareça ter um pouquinho mais de frio, pelo menos cá para o Norte


----------



## ogalo (18 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

olhando para a temperatura que esta hoje ,e o que se prevê para terça ,custa mesmo a acreditar ....mas a mãe natureza e fértil nestas coisas ...


----------



## ouresmeteo (18 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Atenção tempo para quarta-feira como meteomundial

http://www.worldweathermodel.com


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Concordo que deverá ser o tão esperado nevão deste Outono-Inverno!




Eu penso que não nos livramos do frio e da neve a cotas médias baixas até ao final de Março. Os Invernos voltaram ao que eram


----------



## dpaes (18 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

Está previsto neve só para o Norte ou é em vários locais??


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Uma certeza que temos é a de que, qualquer que seja a quantidade de neve que caia, ela irá derreter rapidamente nos dias a seguir, isto é, se ela conseguir acumular nos solos molhados dos dias de chuva anteriores. Amanhã por esta hora as cotas começam a descer em flecha, sabe-se lá até que ponto.

Poderá ser um bom evento no litoral se com o pouco tempo que esta entrada nos afectar conseguir "varrer" este ar ameno instalado, mas nas terras médias e altas do interior, especialmente no contexto deste inverno, não será nada demais excepto nas terras altas mais próximas do litoral onde poderão ter boas acumulações. Aqui em Bragança não é esperada muita precipitação, esta virá mais em força assim que o ar frio se for embora, como é da praxe. Acho que ainda não será desta que teremos "O Nevão de 2009".


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

Creio que uma das questões que muitos de nós estarão a colocar, é a de saber, se, com esta entrada que aí vem, será possível nevar a cota 0, tal como aconteu na semana passada, e se existe alguma real hipótese de neve na zona da Grande Lisboa, tal como em 2006, que nos apanhou relativamente desprevenidos...


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Creio que uma das questões que muitos de nós estarão a colocar, é a de saber, se, com esta entrada que aí vem, será possível nevar a cota 0, tal como aconteu na semana passada, e se existe alguma real hipótese de neve na zona da Grande Lisboa, tal como em 2006, que nos apanhou relativamente desprevenidos...



Para mim a neve a cota 0 é difícil desta vez mas não é impossível caso ocorra um aguaceiro mais violento com trovoada isto para o Norte. Quanto a zona de Lisboa teria de meter mais ar frio ainda aqui para baixo e já acho difícil de meter porque falta já pouco tempo  mas podem cair umas boas granizadas de ficar tudo branco em qualquer parte.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

miguel disse:


> Para mim a neve a cota 0 é difícil desta vez mas não é impossível caso ocorra um aguaceiro mais violento com trovoada isto para o Norte. Quanto a zona de Lisboa teria de meter mais ar frio ainda aqui para baixo e já acho difícil de meter porque falta já pouco tempo  mas podem cair umas boas granizadas de ficar tudo branco em qualquer parte.



Uma boa granizada sempre seria um pequeno consolo e uma animação para a margem sul, já que quanto à neve, parece que mais uma vez seremos excomungados...


----------



## RMira (18 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

miguel disse:


> Para mim a neve a cota 0 é difícil desta vez mas não é impossível caso ocorra um aguaceiro mais violento com trovoada isto para o Norte. Quanto a zona de Lisboa teria de meter mais ar frio ainda aqui para baixo e já acho difícil de meter porque falta já pouco tempo  mas podem cair umas boas granizadas de ficar tudo branco em qualquer parte.



Miguel, focaste agora um ponto importante (é preciso mais ar frio, principalmente a 850 hPa). Estive agora a dar uma vista de olhos pelos vários modelos e reparo num GME, WMC Moscou, JMA (estes últimos talvez menos de fiar, historicamente) e reparei que colocam muito mais ar frio que o GFS, isto não falando também do UKMO...


----------



## rogers (18 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Para mim esse evento se resumirá em: chuva - neve(deus queira) - chuva, isto é qualquer acumulo de terça será levado embora a seguir pela chuva.

Muito diferente do outro evento que tivemos a boa sorte da camada de ar frio ter sido mantida durante dias após a neve. Com isso pudemos apreciar a paisagem branca durante dois dias, enfrente a minha casa só descongelou quando a outra frente chegou. Por isso digo que não irá ser muito interessante em termos de neve (fotograficamente falando), mas por outro lado é um acontecimento deveras interessante, visto a quantidade de frio inserido em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

Penso que os modelos nos trazem alguma emoção ao longo da semana. Quanto à neve e sem desprimor para os modelos meteorológicos penso que mesmo com as actuais temperaturas será possível nevar na 3ª em cotas médias \ baixas uma vez que já se provou que tal é possível, com uma entrada forte de noroeste juntamente com cúmulos extremamente arrefecidos em altitude (< -35ºC); digo isto pois ainda na década de 90 tive aqui em Paços de Ferreira um episódio parecido (embora me falte a neve para dizer que é igual) em que nos dias anteriores tivemos a passagem de superfícies frontais e após uma destas tivemos um arrefecimento brusco e com queda de neve durante o dia - não de noite! - com a entrada de aguaceiros fortes e ventos a condizer; no intervalo destes a temperatura subia por norma uns 3\4 graus para depois voltar a arrefecer. Nas cotas dos 300 metros acumulava neve mas derretia passada 1 hora antes do próximo aguaceiro com arrefecimento marcado para 1 \ 3 graus célsius.
Parece combinado contigo rogers mas não foi de propósito...


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

mirones disse:


> Miguel, focaste agora um ponto importante (é preciso mais ar frio, principalmente a 850 hPa). Estive agora a dar uma vista de olhos pelos vários modelos e reparo num GME, WMC Moscou, JMA (estes últimos talvez menos de fiar, historicamente) e reparei que colocam muito mais ar frio que o GFS, isto não falando também do UKMO...



É verdade o UKMO está bom mas o GME está divinal


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

miguel disse:


> É verdade o UKMO está bom mas o GME está divinal



E o GME até me pareceu o modelo que se comportou melhor na situação de 9 de Janeiro :assobio:


----------



## rogers (18 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que os modelos nos trazem alguma emoção ao longo da semana. Quanto à neve e sem desprimor para os modelos meteorológicos penso que mesmo com as actuais temperaturas será possível nevar na 3ª em cotas médias \ baixas uma vez que já se provou que tal é possível, com uma entrada forte de noroeste juntamente com cúmulos extremamente arrefecidos em altitude (< -35ºC); digo isto pois ainda na década de 90 tive aqui em Paços de Ferreira um episódio parecido (embora me falte a neve para dizer que é igual) em que nos dias anteriores tivemos a passagem de superfícies frontais e após uma destas tivemos um arrefecimento brusco e com queda de neve durante o dia - não de noite! - com a entrada de aguaceiros fortes e ventos a condizer; no intervalo destes a temperatura subia por norma uns 3\4 graus para depois voltar a arrefecer. Nas cotas dos 300 metros acumulava neve mas derretia passada 1 hora antes do próximo aguaceiro com arrefecimento marcado para 1 \ 3 graus célsius.
> Parece combinado contigo rogers mas não foi de propósito...



LOL , mas é mesmo isto, Eu cheguei a Paços em 2000 não pude presenciar o evento!


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

João Dias disse:


> E o GME até me pareceu o modelo que se comportou melhor na situação de 9 de Janeiro :assobio:



Podes colocar, por favor, os links para esses modelos? Obrigado!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

rogers disse:


> LOL , mas é mesmo isto, Eu cheguei a Paços em 2000 não pude presenciar o evento!



Penso que a acontecer será algo do género que relatei: uma entrada de noroeste forte, com cúmulos bem arrefecidos em altitude e com queda de granizo\neve mesmo a cotas baixas, inclusive a cota 0 - no episódio que relatei houve inclusive queda de neve na Póvoa de Varzim; são evidentemente episódios algo raros nas últimas 2 décadas mas podem acontecer.
De referir ainda a informação dada pelo meteorologista de serviço na altura (um colega do Anthimio de Azevedo que me dava também extrema confiança mas do qual não me lembro o nome) e referiu que se tratava da entrada de nuvens provenientes do noroeste do atlântico e cujos topos estavam arrefecidos até aos 45ºC negativos pelo que as precipitações se davam em forma de neve.


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Alguém me poderá dizer se será possível nevar no Montejunto na próxima 3ªf.?


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> Podes colocar, por favor, os links para esses modelos? Obrigado!



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsgmeeur.html

A situação que o Miguel se refere penso ser esta na madrugada de segunda para terça


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

João Dias disse:


> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsgmeeur.html
> 
> A situação que o Miguel se refere penso ser esta na madrugada de segunda para terça
> 
> Obrigado!


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

squidward disse:


> Alguém me poderá dizer se será possível nevar no Montejunto na próxima 3ªf.?



Em princípio no topo pelo menos será possível


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

João Dias disse:


> Em princípio no topo pelo menos será possível



obrigado 
Espero que desta vez seja mais abundante que em relação ao do dia 10


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

*GFS RUN 2009-01-18 12Z*

Output do _*meteopt.com*_ de alguns locais. Isto está cada vez melhor


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Excelente meteograma! 

Temos cota de neve e precipitação para nevar em Bragança durante 30h consecutivas


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

parece que temos cotas de neve de menos de 300 metros por bastantes horas em Braga - por aqui será similar.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

squidward disse:


> Alguém me poderá dizer se será possível nevar no Montejunto na próxima 3ªf.?


Aqui numa localidade a 400 e poucos metros na serra d'aire o freemeteo prevê saraiva ou neve.

PS: Qual é a localidade mais alta da serra de montejunto?


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

Pessoal o IM acabou de actualizar os alertas para amanhã. Quando forem ao site, não se esqueçam de clicar no separador "Amanhã", por cima de "Avisos".


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

Cota 600m nos avisos? Não me digam que vão cometer novamente o mesmo erro


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

João Dias disse:


> Cota 600m nos avisos? Não me digam que vão cometer novamente o mesmo erro



pelo menos já me dá a entender isso 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

João Dias disse:


> Cota 600m nos avisos? Não me digam que vão cometer novamente o mesmo erro



Erro erro é cotas de 200 metros com esta situação/circulação marítima ....600 metros já me parece mais razoável....


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Bgc disse:


> Excelente meteograma!
> 
> Temos cota de neve e precipitação para nevar em Bragança durante 30h consecutivas



E segundo o mesmo deverá começar por volta das 18 de amanhã!


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Aqui vai a temperatura a 850hpa segundo os modelos:
GME








JMA








NOGAPS









WMC Moscow


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Snifa disse:


> Erro erro é cotas de 200 metros com esta situação/circulação marítima ....600 metros já me parece mais razoável....



Tenho algumas dúvidas em cota de 200m, mas não é impossível lá por ser marítima..
Não vás por aí.. 
Lembra-te de 1 Dezembro que nevou em cotas certamente abaixo dos 600m.. Aliás, nesse dia até pus aqui as imagens de alguma neve que apanhei a cair na Serra de Sintra, aqui bem mais a Sul.. e nem a 500m.. E era uma entrada bem marítima como esta, e ainda nem no Inverno estávamos..
Portanto, apesar de também ser cauteloso com cotas tão baixas, também acho que não devias descartar assim logo à partida só por ser entrada marítima..


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

Snifa disse:


> Erro erro é cotas de 200 metros com esta situação/circulação marítima ....600 metros já me parece mais razoável....



Os avisos vão sendo actualizados, mas mais uma vez existe um discordância entre os avisos e a previsão descritiva...

"Previsão para 3ª Feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, *que serão de neve acima dos 400 metros*, subindo a cota
para 700 metros ao longo do dia.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Descida acentuada de temperatura.

Fonte : IM


----------



## jonaslor (18 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

Que venha este cenário..

Espero que nao se altere...


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

Vão lá dizer aos da protecção civil que é só acima dos 600m que depois vemos o drama que vai ser...depois já vão ter essa desculpa não estavam preparados porque tinham a informação que não nevaria abaixo dos 600m   sempre a mesma historia  200m sem qualquer dificuldade  pode é não acumular devido a essa entrada ser marítima mas se acumular eu é que não me vou surpreender


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

HotSpot disse:


> *GFS RUN 2009-01-18 12Z*
> 
> Output do _*meteopt.com*_ de alguns locais. Isto está cada vez melhor



Eu já sei que te explicaste em relação aos locais dos outputs meteopt.com , mas vê-lá se consegues esticar um bocadito mais o esforço e acrescentas ai alguma cidade do interior alentejano, Portalegre ou mesmo Elvas!


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 19 Jan 2009 06:00 to Tue 20 Jan 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 18 Jan 2009 18:34
Forecaster: TUSCHY

SYNOPSIS

A channel of low geopotential heights runs from S-Greenland to the North Sea and dictates the flow over the NE-Atlantic and NW-Europe. Numerous disturbances, embedded in this strong northwesterly flow bring unsettled and cold conditions for NW-Europe. Weak pressure gradients over the rest of Europe, warm mid-levels (Mediterranean) and cold/dry air (E/NE-Europe) result in stable conditions. Surface pressure falls over the western Mediterranean during the night hours, passing in an evolving depression south of the Alps.

DISCUSSION

... Bay of Biscay, parts of France, Belgium, the Netherlands, UK, Ireland, NW-Portugal and N-Spain ...

Frigid air from the frozen Baffin Bay and Davis Street is on its way to W-Europe along the south side of this extensive cyclonic vortex. Airmass modifies over increasingly warm SSTs (10-12°C SW/S of Ireland) while mid-level airmass remains very cold with readings at 500hPa running well below -30°C. So the environment is favorable for widespread CAPE release over the highlighted area and an increase in shower/thunderstorm activity from west to east during the day. EL temperatures drop to -30 to -50°C, parcel layer depth increases in average to well above 1000m and the wind field is shaped cyclonically with various embedded disturbances. The same, messy picture at lower levels as numerous convergence zones cross the highlighted area from the west. Hence, thunderstorms can pop up everywhere over the E-Atlantic and NW-Europe but we want to highlight the areas, where conditions for more concentrated thunderstorms are more likley, including strongest CAPE fields, an uncapped airmass, climatology and synoptic lift. Winds at 850hPa are strong with 20-25m/s, so severe wind gusts in this well mixed airmass are possible with each shower/thunderstorm and a level-1 is needed. In addition, and isolated large hail/tornado event is possible, the latter one especially onshore, where ageostrophic deflection helps to increase LL directional shear.

... Ireland and parts of UK between 12Z and 00Z ...

The focus during that period will be a rapidly eastsoutheastward moving short-wave, crossing Ireland in the afternoon and S-UK in the evening hours. GFS had this feature in its forecast for the past few runs although the strength of this disturbance still fluctuates somewhat. The pressure gradient increases during the passage of this wave and GFS augments winds at 850hPa to 30-35m/s over central/south Ireland, decreasing slightly over SW/S-UK, so severe wind gusts are well possible. The main question remains how robust moisture advection turns out to be just ahead of this wave, which looks marginal at best for now. GFS has a diurnal driven instability signal over UK, decreasing during the evening hours. In addition, temperatures below 3km warm up slightly, also reflected in increasing capping over SW-UK and slightly higher LCLs. The main risk will be severe wind gusts, but the tornado risk has to be monitored in upcoming model runs,too.


... Western Mediterranean ...

After midnight, the surface pressure decreases east of Spain, over the Ligurian Sea and the Gulf of Genoa with the influx of moist air from the south. The main focus will be the eastward propagating cold front, but also SE-France, where onshore flow advects some better BL moisture northwards. The main negative aspect is the positive tilt of the upper trough to the west, which keeps mid-levels still warm, so it is questionable if deep convection will form or if shallow and weakly electrified convection prevails. This also makes the anticipated severe risk questionable as it is not likely that storms take profit of strong mid-/high level winds. No thunderstorm area will be introduced but an update may become necessary, if deep convection and high coverage of thunderstorms becomes more likely.

Convection will be also on the increase south of Sicily during the 03Z-06Z and onwards, but environment looks too hostile for strong updrafts. A sporadic thunderstorm event can't be ruled out, but that's not sufficient for a thunderstorm area.


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> E segundo o mesmo deverá começar por volta das 18 de amanhã!



Talvez umas horas antes ainda, se reparares no meteograma que está no tópico das Análises


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Link para a construção de meteogramas de qualquer lugar:

READY Current & Forecast Meteorology

Para Estremoz tenho uma previsão de chuva para amanhã, entre as 12h00 e as 18h00; depois acaba-se quase toda a precipitação e começa a entrar o frio ...


----------



## karkov (18 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Nashville disse:


> pelo menos já me dá a entender isso
> 
> 
> cumps
> Nashville



tb cá andas?
e se te fosses inscrever na ida á Serra do povo dos Audis


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

karkov disse:


> tb cá andas?
> e se te fosses inscrever na ida á Serra do povo dos Audis



olha quem é ele

à serra já eu fui 4 vezes... para este ano já chega,
senão ainda enjoo....

por essa data não tenho hipótese ""haveres familiares"".
mas gostei da dica

cumps
Nashville


----------



## Lince (18 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Arrisco dizer que será o maior nevão deste outono-inverno aqui na minha terra.
Ele que venha pois já estamos preparados para o receber e a máquina pronta para o documentar.


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Então e que tal criar-se um novo tópico acerca deste fenómeno brutal!!!!???


----------



## dpaes (18 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

cardu disse:


> Então e que tal criar-se um novo tópico acerca deste fenómeno brutal!!!!???




Acho que não!!

Fenómeno para mim é algo que acontece em todo o país.

aahahau


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

A única coisa que vejo brutal aqui é a Ondulação, resto tempo perfeitamente normal para a época ...

Aqui para o Sul melhores dias virão, ou então não .... 
Estou á espera dos chuviscos !!!


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

Bgc disse:


> Talvez umas horas antes ainda, se reparares no meteograma que está no tópico das Análises



Que bela maneira de começar a semana...`
E espero que comece a cair enquanto andar na rua pois as recentes quedas de neve deram cabo de mim com as constantes deslocações lareira-varanda, apanhei uma gripe que estive 5 dias de molho!


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Aurélio disse:


> A única coisa que vejo brutal aqui é a Ondulação, resto tempo perfeitamente normal para a época ...
> 
> Aqui para o Sul melhores dias virão, ou então não ....
> Estou á espera dos chuviscos !!!



É brutal porque amanhã vai estar uma temperatura amena mesmo em Bragança e depois na terça é logo um frio de rachar com neve à mistura um pouco por todo o lado no norte e centro e talvez ate beja


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Link para a construção de meteogramas de qualquer lugar:
> 
> READY Current & Forecast Meteorology
> 
> Para Estremoz tenho uma previsão de chuva para amanhã, entre as 12h00 e as 18h00; depois acaba-se quase toda a precipitação e começa a entrar o frio ...



Gerofil, desculpa o Off-Topic, mas é para te notificar que o link está mal inserido ou quebrado, pois não consigo aceder-lhe. Quando coloco o rato por cima do link aparece-me o símbolo de escrever texto, em vez da "mão" que devia de aparecer para clicar no link.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Link para a construção de meteogramas de qualquer lugar:
> 
> READY Current & Forecast Meteorology
> 
> Para Estremoz tenho uma previsão de chuva para amanhã, entre as 12h00 e as 18h00; depois acaba-se quase toda a precipitação e começa a entrar o frio ...



Gerofil, o link não funciona!?


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Aurélio disse:


> A única coisa que vejo brutal aqui é a Ondulação, resto tempo perfeitamente normal para a época ...
> 
> Aqui para o Sul melhores dias virão, ou então não ....
> Estou á espera dos chuviscos !!!



O sul vai ver muito mais de que uns chuviscos fica descansado


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

frederico disse:


> Eu espero que venha um Verão moderadamente quente com água a 26ºC no sotavento algarvio e muitos dias de levante (vento de leste), já que o último verão foi péssimo, nortada quase todos os dias e água fria... e que depois venha um Outono à moda antiga, quente e com muita chuva e trovoada...



 peço desculpa não resisti...é que a minha prespectiva de Verão é muito fria  desde há 3 anos para cá, mas são meras opniões.

Quanto ao que vem para aí, algo que será muito grande e grave para o nosso rico país, avanço, e já que tou numa onda de "profecias" para o ano será pior  não tarda muito a entrar uma 980hpa por aqui a dentro, mas aguardemos camaradas, pois todo o clima está em constante mudança.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

miguel disse:


> O sul vai ver muito mais de que uns chuviscos fica descansado



Será assim? Já vi que estará frio, mas nos meteogramas apresentados, quando dão cotas de 400m parece que falta a precipitação? Estarei a analisar bem esses meteogramas? Ou desta vez também virá alguma precipitação ao mesmo tempo do frio?


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Boa noite,

A situação está muito interessante para grande parte do país senão na sua totalidade.
E com a grande possibilidade de trovoada na terça feira, então quase arriscaria a dizer que a neve poderá cair em locais impensáveis, veremos.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A situação está muito interessante para grande parte do país senão na sua totalidade.
> E com a grande possibilidade de trovoada na terça feira, então quase arriscaria a dizer que a neve poderá cair em locais impensáveis, veremos.



A possibilidade não é assim tanta... O CAPE está à volta dos 370... Isso não é quase nada...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

*Correcção do link:*

READY Current & Forecast Meteorology


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Será assim? Já vi que estará frio, mas nos meteogramas apresentados, quando dão cotas de 400m parece que falta a precipitação? Estarei a analisar bem esses meteogramas? Ou desta vez também virá alguma precipitação ao mesmo tempo do frio?



Se forem meteogramas para o norte e centro não acredito que tire precipitação mesmo a meter muito ar frio desta vez não vamos ter esse dilema...quanto ao sul claro que não vai ver um total de chuva como o Norte mas também vai ter muita chuva! não me venham com chuviscos


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que bela maneira de começar a semana...`
> E espero que começe a cair enquanto andar na rua pois as recentes quedas de neve deram cabo de mim com as constantes deslocações lareira-varanda, apanhei uma gripe que estive 5 dias de molho!




  




***************


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Lightning disse:


> A possibilidade não é assim tanta... O CAPE está à volta dos 370... Isso não é quase nada...



Existe e tende em aumentar


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Bem, não há fome que não traga fartura! 
Este é o inverno da abundância, um inverno na verdadeira assunção da palavra. 

Neve em quantidade, chuva em quantidade, frio em quantidade e membros no fórum em quantidade. Somos realmente um país de meteorologistas!


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Lightning disse:


> A possibilidade não é assim tanta... O CAPE está à volta dos 370... Isso não é quase nada...





que quer dizer CAPE????


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Já alguém aqui disse e parece que é o que vai acontecer: neste momento Portugal Continental encontra-se no sector quente do sistema frontal.
Até amanhã, por volta das 12h00 no norte, e progressivamente mais tarde quanto mais para sul, as temperaturas vão-se manter ou mesmo subir mais um pouco. Durante a tarde passa então a frente fria (de Oeste para Leste e de Norte para Sul), dando origem a abundante precipitação.
Após a passagem da frente fria, a precipitação começara a diminuir rapidamente e as temperaturas vão então a começar a baixar. O frio só vai chegar após a passagem da frente fria, ou seja, quando deixar de ocorrer precipitação na maior parte das regiões.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

miguel disse:


> Se forem meteogramas para o norte e centro não acredito que tire precipitação mesmo a meter muito ar frio desta vez não vamos ter esse dilema...quanto ao sul claro que não vai ver um total de chuva como o Norte mas também vai ter muita chuva! não me venham com chuviscos



Naquele meteograma do Hotspot, a coluna Prec. não é referente à quantidade de precipitação?


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

cardu disse:


> que quer dizer CAPE????



Tens aqui a explicação: CAPE

Em português é o potencial que existe de formação de células convectivas com possibilidade de actividade eléctrica (trovoadas). Se alguma coisa estiver mal, agradeço a alguém que emende esse erro.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Srs. entendidos, a que horas é que a entrada começará a causar problemas sérios? trabalho na cidade da Guarda e nao me apetecia lá ficar a dormir... devo-me preocupar até às 19h? 

cumps


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Lightning disse:


> Tens aqui a explicação: CAPE
> 
> Em português é o potencial que existe de formação de células convectivas com possibilidade de actividade eléctrica (trovoadas). Se alguma coisa estiver mal, agradeço a alguém que emende esse erro.



*Obrigado*


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

ecobcg disse:


> Naquele meteograma do Hotspot, a coluna Prec. não é referente à quantidade de precipitação?



Sim mas aquilo é para um determinado dia, eu estava-me a referir ao total de precipitação até ao fim da semana  vai haver alturas em que é menos outras que é mais outras alturas em que não chove, como em todo o pais não se pense que começa a chover amanha e só para 6 dias depois  vamos ter é picos de precipitação conforme passem as frentes de norte a sul


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

miguel disse:


> Sim mas aquilo é para um determinado dia, eu estava-me a referir ao total de precipitação até ao fim da semana  vai haver alturas em que é menos outras que é mais outras alturas em que não chove, como em todo o pais não se pense que começa a chover amanha e só para 6 dias depois  vamos ter é picos de precipitação conforme passem as frentes de norte a sul



Ok. Obrigado.
Vou aguardar pela chegada da frente amanhã ao final do dia. Veremos o que virá.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Srs. entendidos, a que horas é que a entrada começará a causar problemas sérios? trabalho na cidade da Guarda e nao me apetecia lá ficar a dormir... devo-me preocupar até às 19h?
> 
> cumps



A partir da madrugada de terça principalmente a partir do fim da madrugada  e o pico deverá ser ao fim da tarde de terça...


----------



## dpaes (18 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Espero que em Évora ocorra algo!!!


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

dpaes disse:


> Espero que em Évora ocorra algo!!!



A teres sorte penso que seja ao fim da tarde de terça! é difícil! mas não é impossível


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

miguel disse:


> A teres sorte penso que seja ao fim da tarde de terça! é difícil! mas não é impossível




dificil??? no outro dia nevou a potes em beja!!!!


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

cardu disse:


> dificil??? no outro dia nevou a potes em beja!!!!



Oh meu Deus... e por que hoje comi batatas, vou passar a comer sempre?


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Bgc disse:


> Oh meu Deus... e por que hoje comi batatas, vou passar a comer sempre?





batata enjoa, neve nunca enjoa!!!!!


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

cardu disse:


> batata enjoa, neve nunca enjoa!!!!!



Não chegaste à metáfora, infelizmente.

Não podes sobrepor assim dois fenómenos meteorológicos...


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

cardu disse:


> dificil??? no outro dia nevou a potes em beja!!!!



Tínhamos outras condições cada entrada é diferente  não digo que não possa mas para o sul na outra vez tínhamos melhores condições...não querendo dizer que não possa cair alguma coisa ai no Interior, por exemplo o alto Alentejo vai ter boas hipóteses de ver neve


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Pronto, deixem as batatas e agora mudem lá de ementa, para uma mais on-topic.


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Bgc disse:


> Não chegaste à metáfora, infelizmente.
> 
> Não podes sobrepor assim dois fenómenos meteorológicos...




Bom, quem vai certamente ficar enjoado com isto tudo são os trasmontanos e os que vão ficar mais de 10 horas bloqueados no alto do marão!!!


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

cardu disse:


> Bom, quem vai certamente ficar enjoado com isto tudo são os trasmontanos e os que vão ficar mais de 10 horas bloqueados no alto do marão!!!



ora nem mais. 

coisa a que já estamos habituados a ver....
cenas tristes 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Vince disse:


> Pronto, deixem as batatas e agora mudem lá de ementa, para uma mais on-topic.



Sem querer ser mais off-topic com este off-topic, prestem atenção ao contéudo postado pelo Vince.


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Voltando ao tema do tópico, a run das 18h parece-me que mantém a situação totalmente inalterada para as próximas 48h.


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

João Dias disse:


> Voltando ao tema do tópico, a run das 18h parece-me que mantém a situação totalmente inalterada para as próximas 48h.



Exactamente. Chegámos a um ponto estável. A partir de agora, os ajustes serão isso mesmo, coisas mínimas.


----------



## cardu (18 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

João Dias disse:


> Voltando ao tema do tópico, a run das 18h parece-me que mantém a situação totalmente inalterada para as próximas 48h.




e isso quer dizer o quê??? muita chuva na noite de terça para quarta na grande lisboa???


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Após a passagem da frente segundo as cartas sinópticas não aparece nenhuma linha oclusão de aguaceiros no pós-frontal dai não entender de onde aparece toda aquela precipitação do GFS


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Será que o frio vai voltar a fustigar-nos para o fim de janeiro?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

spiritmind disse:


> *não aparece nenhuma linha oclusão de aguaceiros no pós-frontal*



A carta representa a situação à superfície e não em altitude. Após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, entra uma massa de ar mais fria e instável que vai dar origem à continuação da precipitação, em forma de aguaceiros.
O facto da massa de ar ser muito fria em altitude vai criar condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de granizo, para além da neve em todos os sistemas montanhosos do interior norte e centro.

A expressão "linha de oclusão de aguaceiros" não se utiliza, meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

Gerofil disse:


> A carta representa a situação à superfície e não em altitude. Após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, entra uma massa de ar mais fria e instável que vai dar origem à continuação da precipitação, em forma de aguaceiros.
> O facto da massa de ar ser muito fria em altitude vai criar condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de granizo, para além da neve em todos os sistemas montanhosos do interior norte e centro.
> 
> A expressão "linha de oclusão de aguaceiros" não se utiliza, meteorologicamente falando.



provavelmente não me expressei como devido o que queria dizer  era que não se via o estado de oclusão característico de uma situação pós frontal onde leva ao aparecimento de aguaceiros 




"
O estado final de uma depressão frontal ocorre quando o ar frio atrás da superfície frontal fria atinge o ar frio à frente da superfície frontal quente. Este estado chama-se oclusão.

Na região da frente quente (que tem um declive vertical suave) o ar quente ascende e formam-se nuvens estratificadas de pequeno desenvolvimento vertical que provocam precipitação continua. Por outro lado, na região da frente fria, o ar quente e húmido sobe ao longo dessa superfície (que é mais inclinada que a superfície frontal quente), favorecendo, assim, à frente da superfície frontal fria, o desenvolvimento de nuvens do tipo cumulonimbus e a ocorrência de precipitação em regime de aguaceiros"


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2009 às 01:23)

spiritmind disse:


> O estado final de uma depressão frontal ocorre quando o ar frio atrás da superfície frontal fria atinge o ar frio à frente da superfície frontal quente. Este estado chama-se oclusão.
> Na região da frente quente (que tem um declive vertical suave) o ar quente ascende e formam-se nuvens estratificadas de pequeno desenvolvimento vertical que provocam precipitação continua. Por outro lado, na região da frente fria, o ar quente e húmido sobe ao longo dessa superfície (que é mais inclinada que a superfície frontal quente), favorecendo, assim, à frente da superfície frontal fria, o desenvolvimento de nuvens do tipo cumulonimbus e a ocorrência de precipitação em regime de aguaceiros"



O sector de oclusão *deste sistema frontal *encontra-se representado, na carta, pelo *sector onde se juntam a frente fria e a frente quente* (parte da linha onde existe alternância entre formas triangulares e boleadas, aproximadamente desde o norte das Ilhas Britânicas até ao sul da Suécia).

A precipitação que vai ocorrer em Portugal Continental após a passagem da frente fria tem a haver com as características da massa de ar que procede de noroeste (húmida e muito fria por ter origem em latitudes muito altas).


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

Gerofil disse:


> O sector de oclusão *deste sistema frontal *encontra-se representado, na carta, pelo *sector onde se juntam a frente fria e a frente quente* (parte da linha onde existe alternância entre formas triangulares e boleadas, aproximadamente desde o norte das Ilhas Britânicas até ao sul da Suécia).
> 
> A precipitação que vai ocorrer em Portugal Continental após a passagem da frente fria tem a haver com as características da massa de ar que procede de noroeste (húmida e muito fria por ter origem em latitudes muito altas).



Exacto amigo Gerofil estou a entender o que dizes  estava-me a referir concretamente a estas linhas que sublinhei que costumam aparecer logo na traseira de uma frente e que desta vez não estão evidentes na carta mas deve ser devido mesmo ao que dizes


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jan 2009 às 02:03)

Gerofil disse:


> ... Após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, entra uma massa de ar mais fria e instável que vai dar origem à continuação da precipitação, em forma de aguaceiros...
> 
> A expressão "linha de oclusão de aguaceiros" não se utiliza, meteorologicamente falando.



Bem observado.Oportuna correcção.
Basta admirar /contemplar a  vastidão da invasão dessa massa de ar  fria que se avizinha, para admitir facilmente que a precipitação continuará  após a passagem da frente.
Sem linhas de instabilidade, mas sim  avulsa, ainda que pontualmente contínua ou extemporaneamente forte quanto  mais a Noroeste estivermos.
Mas é nestas advecções de Noroeste Global , admitamos, que a quantidade de precipitação prevista mais se afasta da efectivamente verificada.
Compreendo as desconfianças.
Mas a certeza será esta (e já aqui foi dito,por mais que um de nós,) :
-A norte não haja ilusões:- Este evento nada terá de semelhante com o pretérito dia 9. Mesmo que o sublime elemento branco nos visite  a " cotas  relativamente baixas" ,será seguramente mais fugidio que aquele.
Quarta-feira , tudo estará já terminado.
Tudo?
Não ... Quedará a chuva e o vento...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (19 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

TERMINADO !!!!
PARA SABADO E PARA A ZONA DE BARROSO(MONTALEGRE) O FREEMETEO METE OUTRA VEZ NEVE ?? VEJAM OS DADOS NO SEGUINTE LINK
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502

NÃO SEI SE COM ALGUM FUNDAMENTO ??


CUMPRIMENTOS 
MIGUEL MOURA


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 03:02)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> TERMINADO !!!!
> PARA SABADO E PARA A ZONA DE BARROSO(MONTALEGRE) O FREEMETEO METE OUTRA VEZ NEVE ?? VEJAM OS DADOS NO SEGUINTE LINK
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502
> 
> ...




Olá !

O Freemeteo é um site, automatizado, que pega em dados dos modelos. Os modelos são programas informáticos que simulam a atmosfera. Com tudo de bom e de mau que isso implica. Com as virtudes e limitações dessa filosofia, ao qual acrescem as virtudes e limitações de cada modelo em questão (nalguns casos nem sabemos quais são).

Ora, todos nós humanos, temos alguma capacidade analítica que nos distingue das máquinas. Não que elas (as máquinas) estejam erradas, muitas vezes estão espantosamente certas de uma forma que até há poucos anos nunca sonharíamos. Eu por exemplo ultimamente acho o GFS estupidamente certo, demasiado certo para o meu (humano) gosto. Pura inveja humanoide. Mas apesar de toda esta evolução, ainda cabe a nós, homo sapiens, às vezes olhar para o que as máquina dizem e avaliar se as coisas que elas debitam tem lógica ou não. 

Portanto Miguel, quem melhor do que tu, que certamente conheces o tempo por aí melhor do que todos nós e do que qualquer maquina, quem melhor do que tu para avaliar se a coisa terá algum fundamento ou não. Terá ? Eu pessoalmente acho que para aí até tem muito fundamento, muita coisa estaria catastroficamente errada se não nevasse aí. Mas melhor do que a minha opinião, que pouco conheço da tua região e clima, será a tua opinião, cruzada com a dos modelos. E acredita, confio muito mais na tua opinião e experiência, do que na do freemeteo nalguma das suas habituais saídas meio alucinadas  Se por exemplo quisesse saber se vai nevar em Bragança, jamais trocaria a opinião do freemeteo pela opinião de alguns membros do fórum a quem aprendi a respeitar.


PS: Não uses maiúsculas nos post's, na netiqueta são consideradas gritos.


----------



## rogers (19 Jan 2009 às 08:51)

Bem o IM sobe as cotas até os 600m.

Realmente concordo com o Nimbostrato, e cada vez mais acho que isso parece mais uma daquelas famosas tempestades de chuva e vento que em tentos invernos nos visitou, com um pouco mais de frio a mistura. A temperatura está nos 11ºC Vamos ver como isso segue.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 08:55)

O IM subiu a cota dos 400m para 600m. Alterarou-se alguma coisa? Ja se falou aqui em cotas de 300m, e ate -. Apesar da cota ser dificil de prever, abria aqui mais uma vez a discuçao perante estes novos dados sem querer duvidar da previsao do IM, note bem


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 09:06)

ac_cernax disse:


> O IM subiu a cota dos 400m para 600m. Alterarou-se alguma coisa? Ja se falou aqui em cotas de 300m, e ate -. Apesar da cota ser dificil de prever, abria aqui mais uma vez a discuçao perante estes novos dados sem querer duvidar da previsao do IM, note bem



Eu penso que a alteração foi o bom senso e acima de tudo o realismo...600 a
800m parece-me uma cota mais que acertada para esta situação que não terá mais que chuva, possibilidade de granizo/trovoadas, vento forte mar alteroso...e neve *nas terras altas*!

Desculpem, mas essas cotas de 100/200m que já se falaram aqui dão-me vontade de rir....


----------



## godzila (19 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sou bruxo, mas estou a prever que em breve o freemeteo se passe, e comece a dar neve para tudo quanto é sítio, mas tambem não admira, com uma situação destas  vamos lá ver em que tipo de caldo isto fica.
> 
> De run para run têm metido mais frio  ai ai no que isto poderá dar  se ontem o GFS tava interessante hoje ainda está mais.















Não se alterou em nada o modelo do GFS.
Então porque é que desta vez somos nós a subir a cota de neve, já não chega quando os modelos são alterados toda a hora. Deixem-me sonhar com a minha aldeia cheia de neve.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

Há que ter esperanças.. Nunca se sabe, num aguaceiro e nas horas mais frias do dia, tudo é possivel, é possivel admitir um desvio de 100 ou 200m de cota nessas circunstancias.

O IM Espanhol - AEMET, prevê para algumas localidades fronteiriças, 3ª Feira:

De oeste para este, e de norte para sul, as seguintes cotas:

Pontevedra : 300m
Ourense___: 200m
Zamora____: 600m
Salamanca_: 500m
Cáceres___: 500m
Badajoz___: 600m
Huelva____: 700m

É sempre provável que as cotas possam descer pelo menos 100m nalgum momento do dia.


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 10:17)

Snifa disse:


> Eu penso que a alteração foi o bom senso e acima de tudo o realismo...600 a
> 800m parece-me uma cota mais que acertada para esta situação que não terá mais que chuva, possibilidade de granizo/trovoadas, vento forte mar alteroso...e neve *nas terras altas*!
> 
> Desculpem, mas essas cotas de 100/200m que já se falaram aqui dão-me vontade de rir....



Eu sinceramente também me custa a acreditar em cotas dessa ordem pelo litoral nesta situação sinóptica, mas eu não ponho o pescoço no cepo dessa forma, tenho muito respeitinho pelo clima e este ano está fértil em surpresas  

Acima de tudo, acho que nós somos é uns privilegiados, estas coisas não acontecem todos os dias, nem todos os anos nem todas as décadas. As próximas 24 horas vão ser interessantes de seguir, depois estudar e depois tirar conclusões.


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 10:28)

A AEMET coloca cota 200m em Ourense.
Para 4ª feira o IM dá-nos cota 600 durante a madrugada e manhã mas depois põe 0º e a nevar na cota 400m de Vila Real e 2º com precipitação para Coimbra(ainda cidade do litoral). Com estas temperaturas de madrugada e ao ínicio da manhã só neva acima dos 600m?


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 10:38)

Orvalho1 disse:


> A AEMET coloca cota 200m em Ourense.
> Para 4ª feira o IM dá-nos cota 600 durante a madrugada e manhã mas depois põe 0º e a nevar na cota 400m de Vila Real e 2º com precipitação para Coimbra(ainda cidade do litoral). Com estas temperaturas de madrugada e ao ínicio da manhã só neva acima dos 600m?



As questões que colocas são pertinentes...

Mas sejamos objectivos. De entre nós, com opinião mais ou menos fundamentada, que coerência nas cotas temos apresentado... Ok, somos muito e com diferentes susceptibilidades...

Mas mesmo num ambiente profissional de um organismo oficial como o IM. Não haverá também diferentes susceptibilidades na interpretação dos modelos e na experiência pessoal neste tipo de situações. Por outro lado não existirão dúvidas que também nós apresentamos neste momento?

Não faço disto uma tentativa de defesa do IM... De maneira nenhuma. Tento apenas colocar-me do outro lado e com a experiência amadora que aqui acontece no MeteoPT, tentar ver o outro lado... Se calhar ás vezes as diferenças não são muitas com este lado, no que diz respeito à questão humana. O errar ou acertar é humano... para todos!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

Vince disse:


> Eu sinceramente também me custa a acreditar em cotas dessa ordem pelo litoral nesta situação sinóptica, mas eu não ponho o pescoço no cepo dessa forma, tenho muito respeitinho pelo clima e este ano está fértil em surpresas
> 
> Acima de tudo, acho que nós somos é uns privilegiados, estas coisas não acontecem todos os dias, nem todos os anos nem todas as décadas. As próximas 24 horas vão ser interessantes de seguir, depois estudar e depois tirar conclusões.



Pois...é bem verdade...

Eu quando mencionei as cotas de 100/200m refiro-me ás regiões do litoral..mas não descarto a possibilidade de nevar a partir dos 200m em regiões mais frias do interior talvez uns 70/100 km para o interior... embora também ache muito pouco provavel andar tão baixo...mas logo se verá como evolui a situação


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Snifa disse:


> Pois...é bem verdade...
> 
> Eu quando mencionei as cotas de 100/200m refiro-me ás regiões do litoral..mas não descarto a possibilidade de nevar a partir dos 200m em regiões mais frias do interior talvez uns 70/100 km para o interior... embora também ache muito pouco provavel andar tão baixo...mas logo se verá como evolui a situação



Eu estou a +- 40km do litoral, mas tenho a serra como barreira primeiro, então em que devo acreditar?


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

Snifa disse:


> Pois...é bem verdade...
> 
> Eu quando mencionei as cotas de 100/200m refiro-me ás regiões do litoral..mas não descarto a possibilidade de nevar a partir dos 200m em regiões mais frias do interior talvez uns 70/100 km para o interior... embora também ache muito pouco provavel andar tão baixo...mas logo se verá como evolui a situação


                                eu acredito em cotas de 600 a 800 mts mas no nordeste poderao chegar a 300 ou 400


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu estou a +- 40km do litoral, mas tenho a serra como barreira primeiro, então em que devo acreditar?



Prognósticos só no fim 

Esta situação é muito rara por estas bandas, circulação de Oeste extremamente fria. Portanto para já acredito na experiência do IM.

Agora as cotas do GFS no litoral norte rondam os 100m. O que pode fazer subir as cotas, circulação de Oeste. O que pode fazer descer, convecção já que o CAPE não sendo muito elevado também não é de descartar.

Eu que pouco percebo disto, digo que a cota no litoral norte tanto pode ser de 0 metros como de 600 metros.

Amigos, neste caso é mesmo esperar para ver, vai ser uma autêntica lotaria.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

É impressionante como é que com temperaturas tão amenas hoje, poderá amanhã haver surpresas por Portugal inteiro.

Eu ainda sou muito verde nestes assuntos, mas.. quando arrefece assim de tão rápido, não é mais provável que ocorra granizo em vez de neve? (a cotas baixas/médias)?

Lembro-me doutros tempos, onde nevava por exemplo acima de 600/700m e em Castelo Branco granizava com 3 ou 4ºC! (arrefecia rápido, ao longo dum aguaceiro forte)

Talvez não seja este o caso, onde tudo acontece acima dos 850hPa com muito frio a 500hPa. Talvez o granizo ocorra noutras circunstâncias, talvez com menos frio a 500hPa, mais frio a 850hPa.. Alguém sabe?

Tenho mais esperança de ocorrer granizo amanhã, do que neve em alguns locais! Mas estou na espectativa, pela primeira vez estou atento às temperaturas nos 850hPa e 500hPa, pois é muito importante. Tenho agora noção dessa importância. Aprende-se muito neste forum!!


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Das vezes que costuma nevar em cotas baixas, geralmente nao esta previsto, tem sido quase sempre surpresas ou so possivel de prever muito em cima da hora. Talvez devido à sua complexidade. Corrijam-me se tiver enganado. Agradeço.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas quando é que vai ser o pico disto tudo (vento, chuva, ondulação)?

É que ontem disseram no telejornal que só a partir da tarde de hoje é que começava a piorar, e neste momento o vento já sopra forte com rajadas... Ainda não estamos no pico da acção?


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

Tem entidades que parece que não aprendem com os erros  amanha falamos


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

Lightning disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas quando é que vai ser o pico disto tudo (vento, chuva, ondulação)?
> 
> É que ontem disseram no telejornal que só a partir da tarde de hoje é que começava a piorar, e neste momento o vento já sopra forte com rajadas... Ainda não estamos no pico da acção?



Observando o modelo GFS parece-me que a maior proximidade entre as linhas isobaricas, se está verificando já desde as 9h, até ao 12h (pico máximo).

Mas isto não diz tudo, é apenas um aferidor de intensidade média de vento, pois com a fase seguinte mais convectiva, tudo é possível.. podem haver rajadas de vento na passagem de um aguaceiro forte, e não é nestes modelos que vamos encontrar explicações através do gradiente de pressão (proximidade das linhas isobaras).

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/modelmaps/maps.asp?model=GFS&domain=EU


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 12:27)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu estou a +- 40km do litoral, mas tenho a serra como barreira primeiro, então em que devo acreditar?



é a mesma situação que eu. Estou a cerca de 80km da costa e com a Serra de Montejunto a fazer de barreira.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

squidward disse:


> é a mesma situação que eu. Estou a cerca de 80km da costa e com a Serra de Montejunto a fazer de barreira.



Fui ao google earth e a distancia entre o Cartaxo e a costa deu-me +-50km


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

Alguém me pode dizer se a mancha assinalada na imagem seguinte poderá chegar cá? É alguma das frentes que ai virão?


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

thunderboy disse:


> Fui ao google earth e a distancia entre o Cartaxo e a costa deu-me +-50km



sim tens razão, peço desculpa pelo erro.


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

miguel disse:


> Tem entidades que parece que não aprendem com os erros  amanha falamos



Plenamente de acordo contigo. Aqui em Poiares sopra um vento que parece estarmos no litoral. Começo a recordar um certo nevão em Lisboa onde de repente o vento que começou a soprar cada vez com mais intensidade ajudou a queda da cota de neve até Lisboa.
Será que neste caso o vento conjugado com o frio em altitude farão as cotas disparar para baixo. Se disse alguma barbaridade por favor corrijam-me.
Se logo a noite no Wetterzentale aparecer novamente a -35 a abarcar todo o Norte e Centro a cota de 600m terá o mesmo destino que a anterior cota de 700m que sinceramente qualquer pessoa com o mínimo de conhecimentos de meteorologia verificaria ser muito mas mesmo muito alta.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer se a mancha assinalada na imagem seguinte poderá chegar cá? É alguma das frentes que ai virão?




Penso que essa massa nebulosa ameacadora será a primeira frente a atingir-nos quando se instalar a corrente de Oeste/Sw.A partir de Quarta- Feira são de esperar chuvas por vezes fortes no Norte e Centro, assim como vento e mar alteroso , a temperatura vai subir bastante!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

Parece que o IM me deu ouvidos  cota de 200m  assim está bem!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que serão mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral.
Queda de neve em alguns locais, em especial no Minho,
Trás os Montes e Beira Alta.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Descida acentuada de temperatura.

Fonte: IM

Cota?


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 13:45)

miguel disse:


> Parece que o IM me deu ouvidos  cota de 200m  assim está bem!





Eles andam completamente "ás aranhas" com as cotas, mas ok eles é que são os profissionais do tempo e concerteza terão uma base muito forte para afirmar isso.Eu acho demasiado baixa.....mas não há como aguardar....

A propósito, já estamos no Pós frontal certo? é que com 13 graus nem parece....mas claro amanhã vamos ter talvez cerca de 3 graus positivos aqui no Porto e quem for a Paços de Ferreira vai ver um grande nevão........

Bah...


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

miguel disse:


> Parece que o IM me deu ouvidos  cota de 200m  assim está bem!



Esperemos que não acabe tudo como a neve em Setubal que previas há uns dias atrás 
Já agora, onde estão essas cotas no IM que não estou a conseguir encontrar ?


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 13:48)

HotSpot disse:


> Prognósticos só no fim
> 
> Esta situação é muito rara por estas bandas, circulação de Oeste extremamente fria. Portanto para já acredito na experiência do IM.
> 
> ...




Sem dúvida o melhor post do dia, quanto a mim  Tá tudo explicado em poucas e simples palavras.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Para mim é preferivel apontarem uma cota mais baixa do que mais alta. Por preverem cota 200, nao quer dizer que aconteça. Mais grave é apontarem 600 por ex. e depois nevar abaixo. E ai ninguem esperar e instalar-se o caos. E a minha opiniao!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Vince disse:


> Esperemos que não acabe tudo como a neve em Setubal que previas há uns dias atrás



Eu não previa neve para Setúbal, previa que a cota pudesse cair ao nível do mar como se verificou no Norte, e amanha é dia para poder voltar a se repetir, não quer dizer que aconteça mas pode acontecer não é impossível as condições estão lá  e para terça o IM nem se atreve a meter cotas porque será


----------



## vegastar (19 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Previsão para 3ª Feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2009
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, que serão mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral.
> ...



Acho que "queda de neve em alguns locais" significa cota 0, ou seja pode nevar em qualquer local, não estando limitado pela altitude. Penso que no anterior (e saudoso) evento de queda de neve aqui pelo Norte também deram essa descrição na previsão.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

vegastar disse:


> Acho que "queda de neve em alguns locais" significa cota 0, ou seja pode nevar em qualquer local, não estando limitado pela altitude. Penso que no anterior (e saudoso) evento de queda de neve aqui pelo Norte também deram essa descrição na previsão.



Exactamente!! 

Neve em alguns locais, significa mesmo isso!!! 

O segredo está no dia seguinte! Malta, reparem só porque raio dizem neve em alguns locais, ora se 4ª feira vai subir a temperatura.. Façam as contas:

Continente 


*Previsão para 4ª Feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2009*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros no litoral Norte e Centro passando a periodos de chuva

e estendendo-se às regiões do interior para o fim do dia.

Queda de neve acima *200 metros* subindo gradualmente

a cota de neve para os 1400 metros ao longo do dia.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando

temporariamente forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da

ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.

A partir do meio da tarde, rotação do vento para sudoeste forte

(35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 85 km/h no litoral

e terras altas.

Pequena subida da temperatura máxima e pequena descida da mínima.


Apanhei o IM!!


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Exactamente!!
> 
> Neve em alguns locais, significa mesmo isso!!!
> 
> O segredo está no dia seguinte! Malta, reparem só porque raio dizem neve em alguns locais, ora se 4ª feira vai subir a temperatura.. Façam as contas:



Sim, está implícita a cota zero em alguns locais neste previsão... Eu diria que é também o colocar da fasquia muito alta (neste caso muito baixa ). Veremos...


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

Se prevêem cotas altas é porque são muito altas! Se põem a hipótese de nevar a qualquer cota, com aquele texto, é porque já estão a exagerar no "optimismo"! 

Acho que para ninguém dizer mal o IM devia pôr: "queda de neve garantida em algumas cotas abaixo dos 5000m"...
Serve? 

Vá lá, estamos TODOS completamente baralhados com a situação, e dúvido que haja aqui, ou lá, alguém com certezas dada a situação..
E com esta convecção, pode nevar num sítio a 500m, e noutro a 0m, como disse o HotSpot..
Vamos lá ser realistas e justos!


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

rozzo disse:


> E com esta convecção, pode nevar num sítio a 500m, e noutro a 0m, como disse o HotSpot..
> Vamos lá ser realistas e justos!



Sim mas eu subscrevo! Aliás o IM admitir uma possível cota 0 alargando a previsão acho mesmo muito positivo! Quando falei nas fasquia não era de maneira nenhuma para criticar, disse mesmo com algum sentido de brincadeira! Desta vez acho que está uma previsão acertada!


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

vitamos disse:


> Sim mas eu subscrevo! Aliás o IM admitir uma possível cota 0 alargando a previsão acho mesmo muito positivo! Quando falei nas fasquia não era de maneira nenhuma para criticar, disse mesmo com algum sentido de brincadeira! Desta vez acho que está uma previsão acertada!



Eu sei Vitamos! Eu entendi que não estavas a criticar! 
Peguei na tua "deixa" para comentar o vai-vem constante de defeitos que se vão aqui ou em qualquer sítio lançando às previsões do IM, sejam elas A ou B, ou sejam elas boas ou más!


Desculpa se entendeste que eu entendi que estavas a dizer mal (granda confusão de frase), mas claro que entendes que não era essa a intenção...


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

rozzo disse:


> Se prevêem cotas altas é porque são muito altas! Se põem a hipótese de nevar a qualquer cota, com aquele texto, é porque já estão a exagerar no "optimismo"!
> 
> Acho que para ninguém dizer mal o IM devia pôr: "queda de neve garantida em algumas cotas abaixo dos 5000m"...
> Serve?
> ...



Gostei dessa, "neve abaixo dos 5000m"!! Bem se ela cair com força e intensidade, ainda afunda 1cm ao cair no mar.. (cota -0.01m)
Para toda a gente perceber, deviam meter em pés também (Ft), assim também dava para inglês ver..

Mas realmente, assim não dá para entender, num lado não dizem cota, noutro dizem 200 até 1800m.. Dá para tudo, para todos os gostos, e como se não bastasse, os desenhos significativos também não batem certo com as cotas, quer dizer, com quais cotas?! Quando um site, tem 3 formas de mostrar as coisas e nenhuma delas combina..


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

Snifa disse:


> Eu penso que a alteração foi o bom senso e acima de tudo o realismo...600 a
> 800m parece-me uma cota mais que acertada para esta situação que não terá mais que chuva, possibilidade de granizo/trovoadas, vento forte mar alteroso...e neve *nas terras altas*!
> 
> Desculpem, mas essas cotas de 100/200m que já se falaram aqui dão-me vontade de rir....



Previsão do IM para Quarta-feira (dia 20 de Janeiro):
"Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros no litoral Norte e Centro passando a periodos de chuva

e estendendo-se às regiões do interior para o fim do dia.

Queda de neve acima 200 metros subindo gradualmente

a cota de neve para os 1400 metros ao longo do dia.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando

temporariamente forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da

ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.

A partir do meio da tarde, rotação do vento para sudoeste forte

(35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 85 km/h no litoral

e terras altas.
"


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

A run das 12 mantém em aberto surpresas incluindo no Litoral Norte para o resto do Norte e Centro queda de neve a cotas baixas que pontualmente com um aguaceiro mais forte pode dar neve a cota 0 não é de descartar esse cenário  dai os meus parabéns ao IM por não ter tido medo de arriscar...penso que se poderia era fazer na tv e rádio um aviso mais serio para essa possibilidade de neve a cotas extremamente baixas no Norte e Centro para depois não se ver o caos do costume inclusive com muitas pessoas a terem de passar a noite dentro dos carros   mais vale alertar do que depois passar por estes filmes  agora virem falar na tv neve nas terras altas, para isso mais vale tarem calados  as pessoas ouvem aquilo e pensam que apenas neva nos locais do costume quando não vai ser o caso.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

O resumo da última run do GFS. Pouco mudou e muito pouco vai mudar.

Errata: Onde se lê BRAGANÇA é MELGAÇO. Meteograma de BRAGANÇA mais à frente.


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Se não fosse a dorçal anticiclónica dos Açores estavamos imersos em neve esta semana. Ohando para o Meteociel vê-se massas de ar extremamente frias a serem expelidas da América do Norte com uma potencia brutal. O frio na América do Norte está de facto brutal, isto são dinâmicas atmosféricas que não estávamos habituados a ver. Sem o Açoriano até entrava neve a potes com circulação zonal. Isto é algo de novo. Incrivel
Será que estou a fazer uma análise correcta ?
Qual a vossa opinião ?


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Isto é em tom de brincadeira..
Mas andando o IM atento a tudo o que se fala sobre "ele" inclusivé a actividade em fórum de acompanhantes de Meteo, será que somos "culpados" pela mudança do tipo de previsões, como esta descritiva "arriscada" e "corajosa" de hoje? 

Será que devemos sentir um "peso na consciência" se a previsão de amanhã falhar redondamente e a cota de neve não for abaixo dos 500m ou coisa assim, e que ter sido posta a hipótese de neve em cotas baixíssimas pelo IM tem alguma "mão nossa"?
Digo isto naturalmente em tom de brincadeira.. 
Mas com algum veneno à mistura!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Orvalho disse:


> Se não fosse a dorçal anticiclónica dos Açores estavamos imersos em neve esta semana. Ohando para o Meteociel vê-se massas de ar extremamente frias a serem expelidas da América do Norte com uma potencia brutal. O frio na América do Norte está de facto brutal, isto são dinâmicas atmosféricas que não estávamos habituados a ver. Sem o Açoriano até entrava neve a potes com circulação zonal. Isto é algo de novo. Incrivel
> Será que estou a fazer uma análise correcta ?
> Qual a vossa opinião ?


Estas massas de ar frio?


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

Orvalho disse:


> Se não fosse a dorçal anticiclónica dos Açores estavamos imersos em neve esta semana. Ohando para o Meteociel vê-se massas de ar extremamente frias a serem expelidas da América do Norte com uma potencia brutal. O frio na América do Norte está de facto brutal, isto são dinâmicas atmosféricas que não estávamos habituados a ver. Sem o Açoriano até entrava neve a potes com circulação zonal. Isto é algo de novo. Incrivel
> Será que estou a fazer uma análise correcta ?
> Qual a vossa opinião ?



Percebo o que queres dizer.. Mas penso que é um pouco "ilusão óptica".. São frequentes as cartas em que vemos à nossa latitude do lado americano iso's gélidas e pensamos.. Xi se vem para cá..
Claro que a situação lá foi extrema.. E é parte disso a culpa da instabilidade que se forma agora no Atlântico, e claro do frio que cá vem amanhã.. Mas não foi inédita, longe disso..
Mas no percurso desde o outro lado até este, há todo o Atlântico "quente" a atravessar, por isso mesmo sem o anticiclone,e num percurso mais "directo", nunca cá chegaria tanto frio.. 
Aliás.. Se calhar o Anticiclone até ajuda a fazer aquele ar frio ir mais a Norte e conservar as suas propriedades antes de mergulhar até nós.. Não será?


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

thunderboy disse:


> Estas massas de ar frio?



Os -20 vao passar por portugal ??


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

thunderboy disse:


> Estas massas de ar frio?





Sim na imagem que colocaste, imagina se em vez de se deslocarem para Nordeste, se deslocassem para leste. Parece que atravessariam o Atlântico e entrariam de Oeste em Portugal isos -4


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

Stinger disse:


> Os -20 vao passar por portugal ??



Não, de maneira nenhuma.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

Era bom era Stinger e Orvalho 
Claro que não, como disse o Vitamos, e volto a apontar para o meu post anterior, como explicação..


----------



## trepkos (19 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Stinger disse:


> Os -20 vao passar por portugal ??



Se passasem era o fim do mundo...


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

rozzo disse:


> Percebo o que queres dizer.. Mas penso que é um pouco "ilusão óptica".. São frequentes as cartas em que vemos à nossa latitude do lado americano iso's gélidas e pensamos.. Xi se vem para cá..
> Claro que a situação lá foi extrema.. E é parte disso a culpa da instabilidade que se forma agora no Atlântico, e claro do frio que cá vem amanhã.. Mas não foi inédita, longe disso..
> Mas no percurso desde o outro lado até este, há todo o Atlântico "quente" a atravessar, por isso mesmo sem o anticiclone,e num percurso mais "directo", nunca cá chegaria tanto frio..
> Aliás.. Se calhar o Anticiclone até ajuda a fazer aquele ar frio ir mais a Norte e conservar as suas propriedades antes de mergulhar até nós.. Não será?




Sem duvida que atravessando o Atlantico mais a sul aqueciam mais depressa, ainda assim penso que com mais frio acumulado na America as probabilidades de entradas de oeste com neve aumentam


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

trepkos disse:


> Se passasem era o fim do mundo...



Relembro também que os diagramas não são de temperatura à superfície, mas sim a 850hPa (nunca é demais frisar)


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 17:26)




----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

Francamente oh São Pedro..

Metes tanta chuva contínua, tantas horas e horas seguidas na frente quente, e depois o que resta para amanhã?


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

ATENÇÃO: Num post anterior o meteograma referente a Bragança está incorrecto. Onde se lê Bragança deveria ser Melgaço.

Aqui fica o de Bragança:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

HotSpot disse:


>



Obrigado!!! Pelos vistos para aqui não temos as condições todas reunidas!!! Certo?


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Obrigado!!! Pelos vistos para aqui não temos as condições todas reunidas!!! Certo?



Em Portalegre o problema parece mesmo ser a precipitação.


----------



## netfalcon (19 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

oh pessoal.

eu ainda tou muito verdinho nestas coisas mas o estado do tempo vai tar pior amanha do que hoje?
vamos ter neve em evora? e qual o acumulado de precipitacao?

abraços e boas fotos


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Um "reality-check" aos modelos, comparei a previsão do GFS para a T500 e T850 com as medições das sondagens na Corunha e em Lisboa do meio dia. 
Tudo em ordem, até está mais frio na Corunha que o previsto 

*Corunha*
Real: -0.1 / -26.3
Prev:  0.2 / -25.3

*Lisboa*
Real:  6.6 / -17.9  
Prev:  6.2 / -17.4



Mapas do GFS/MeteoPT para amanhã ao meio dia.
Cota e T2, Precipitação e CAPE


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Vou pôr aqui as cotas do Meteopt.com para as 18:00,  21:00, 24:00 e 03:00, a ver como isto bate com a realidade nas próximas horas


----------



## *Dave* (19 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Querem chuva ? basta espera uma semanita, para ela vir em força .


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 06:34)

Parece promissor:


----------



## Orvalho (20 Jan 2009 às 07:19)

Relativamente ás perspectivas que tinhamos ontem claramente está a entrar menos frio a 850 hpa  Salvam-se as temperaturas a 500 hpa por isso ainda há esperança


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Orvalho disse:


> Relativamente ás perspectivas que tinhamos ontem claramente está a entrar menos frio a 850 hpa  Salvam-se as temperaturas a 500 hpa por isso ainda há esperança



Na sondagem da meia noite na Corunha já havia algum um desfazamento que não havia ontem. 

*Sondagem da Corunha 00Z (43.36 -8.41 )
850hPa/500hPa/Thk 500-1000*

Real: -2.1ºC/-33.5ºC/529.5
Prev: -2.5ºC/-34.2ºC/528.4

Mas acho que não foi por aí, o litoral ditou as suas regras, e sem frio instalado tudo é muito complicado mesmo sendo a entrada potente em termos de frio. Mas pode ser que alguma célula mais potente ainda traga alguma surpresa.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

Aqui para a região Sul estão previstos cerca de 5 a 20 mm de precipitação de 20-27 deste mês!!!
Realmente impressionante ....  !!

Este ano é só "chupar" no dedo, aqui no sul do país, e se as prespectivas se vierem a confirmar então este mês não passará dos 40 mm aqui no Sotavento algarvio ... de modo a manter a média deste ano pois claro !!

Quem vive no Minho e Douro Litoral são uns sortudos ... é só vento, ondulação, chuva, trovoada, neve .... o que se deve manter por uns 15 dias !!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

Maldito AA !!!
Quantos dias tenho que lombar com os chuviscos !!

Segundo os modelos os proximos 10 dias o pessoal do Algarve tem que lombar com os chuviscos !!


----------



## Dourado (20 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

calma amigo 
Então no Algarve o que temos melhor é o Sol e a praia aquilo que todos procuram e tu estás chateado por não chover ? O Algarve é único e não o trocava por nada deste mundo 
Eu também gosto de neve e sei que a chuva faz falta mas cada coisa no seu lugar. O Norte é mais chuvoso e frio e o sul mais ameno e seco. É a lei da Natureza


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

O INM/Aemet mantém "tudo em aberto" para amanhã, para a zona de Bragança.
Apontam cota nos 700m com 90% de probabilidade de precipitação


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

Dourado disse:


> calma amigo
> Então no Algarve o que temos melhor é o Sol e a praia aquilo que todos procuram e tu estás chateado por não chover ? O Algarve é único e não o trocava por nada deste mundo
> Eu também gosto de neve e sei que a chuva faz falta mas cada coisa no seu lugar. O Norte é mais chuvoso e frio e o sul mais ameno e seco. É a lei da Natureza




Só se está bem onde não se está...
Eu também fico com inveja de vocês no Algarve terem esplanadas todo o ano e um guarda-fatos muito mais económico, isto de passar semanas seguidas com temperaturas negativas e geadas não é lá muito agradável e para ser sincero a neve também não é das coisas que aprecie mais, gosto de ver cair mas rápidamente transforma a cidade num "pantanal" de neve e lama misturados...


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

Aproveitavam e repovoavam o interior que cada vez esta mais desertificado


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Stinger disse:


> Aproveitavam e repovoavam o interior que cada vez esta mais desertificado



Precisamente, vida saudável, contacto com a natureza, fenómenos meteorológicos frequentes, paz, calma e boas vias de comunicação, o que é preciso mais???


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

E agora que o Bóris já estará a fazer as malas quase pronto para partir e que polvilhou Portugal Continental uma vez mais neste Inverno de paixões exaltadas com tanta fartura de fenómenos invulgares,
agora depressa a temperatura voltará a subir e é anunciada mais chuva.
Muita chuva e vento a Norte :





À entrada do próximo fim de semana a chuva de quinta e sexta não cessará tão depressa quanto este Bóris.
O ECMWF também o confirma.





Já tivemos várias entradas frias este Inverno.
Será que agora vamos ter cheias em pequenos  ou médios cursos de água a Norte?
Com o Inverno que vai, já não nada me surpreenderá...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Bgc disse:


> O INM/Aemet mantém "tudo em aberto" para amanhã, para a zona de Bragança.
> Apontam cota nos 700m com 90% de probabilidade de precipitação



Sim também já tinha visto, mas de onde poderá vir essa precipitação? Não será erro informático?


----------



## tpais (20 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

A proposito de precipitação em forma de neve tenho uma duvida, talvez idiota mas aqui vai:
-sempre que cai precipitação em forma de neve o site do nosso INM mostra 0mm de acumulação no gráfico de registo para a estação das Penhas Douradas!Questão:Como contabiliza o INM esta precipitação? Tem de ir lá alguem?Existe um aparelho próprio para isto?Espera que derreta?


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

Pelas imagens de radar e de satélite, a Bóris já está a partir...


E quinta-feira, novidades? Muita chuva ou será que nos vai passar ao lado?


Para completar o Inverno, só faltava agora uma bela depressão vinda de sul à moda antiga...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

frederico disse:


> Pelas imagens de radar e de satélite, a Bóris já está a partir...
> 
> 
> E quinta-feira, novidades? Muita chuva ou será que nos vai passar ao lado?
> ...



Faz amanhã apenas um mês de Inverno...


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> Faz amanhã apenas um mês de Inverno...





Lol... sou natural de Faro... para mim no Algarve no final de Fevereiro já começava a primavera...


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui para a região Sul estão previstos cerca de 5 a 20 mm de precipitação de 20-27 deste mês!!!
> Realmente impressionante ....  !!
> 
> Este ano é só "chupar" no dedo, aqui no sul do país, e se as prespectivas se vierem a confirmar então este mês não passará dos 40 mm aqui no Sotavento algarvio ... de modo a manter a média deste ano pois claro !!
> ...





Calma às vezes há surpresas... E quando dizes Sotavento algarvio não generalizes, porque pelas minhas contas Castro Marim já deve ir pelos 50 mm, e poderá chegar com sorte aos 70 mm até ao final do mês e assim ultrapassar os valores médios 1961-1990.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

frederico disse:


> Calma às vezes há surpresas... E quando dizes Sotavento algarvio não generalizes, porque pelas minhas contas Castro Marim já deve ir pelos 50 mm, e poderá chegar com sorte aos 70 mm até ao final do mês e assim ultrapassar os valores médios 1961-1990.




Não vai haver qualquer supresas porque as linhas depressionárias propriamente ditas não existem aqui no Sul ... e pelas imagens de precipitação previstas toda a precipitação que vier a ocorrer até final do mês será Fraca.

Não generalizando desta vez todo o sotavento algarvio então posso dizer que na região central do Algarve caiu cerca de 30 mm este mês ...Parece que em Castro Marim no outro dia caiu 30 mm
E este já é o 4º mes consecutivo em que nem cai por estas bandas nem metade da média mensal !!!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Pode ser que seja em Fevereiro que haja alguma surpresa !!!

Em Janeiro não vai haver nada ... porque geralmente quando as depressões atingem fortemente toda a Europa do Norte e o Norte de Portugal o AA dos Açores ruma ao Sul de Portugal e Madeira!!

É o que vai acontecer até final deste mês !!
Em termos de precipitação e de acordo com as runs esta cada vez mais se confina ás regiões do Norte e em especial Minho e Douro Litoral !!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Agora mais Off-Topic ... no outro dia estive a analisar as imagens de satélite (horário happy hour ) de todos os dias do Outono/Inverno de 1989 (o ano mais chuvoso) no Sul e confesso que nunca vi tanta nebulosidade num Outono !!
Foi rarissimo ver um dia em que pudesse dizer que estava Sol !!!
E as manchas nebulosas ... meu Deus nunca vi manchas nublosas tão grandes ... 


Pena que não saiba onde ir buscar as imagens da precipitação relativamente a esse ano !!!
Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar * imagens de precipitação de 1989 * ??


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

ruiadam disse:


> Só se está bem onde não se está...
> Eu também fico com inveja de vocês no Algarve terem esplanadas todo o ano e um guarda-fatos muito mais económico, isto de passar semanas seguidas com temperaturas negativas e geadas não é lá muito agradável e para ser sincero a neve também não é das coisas que aprecie mais, gosto de ver cair mas rápidamente transforma a cidade num "pantanal" de neve e lama misturados...



Pois mas o que eu gosto é do contacto com a natureza ... com a verdura e a floresta que alguns teimam em deitar fogo, dias com chuva, vento, trovoadas .... enfim clima se calhar mais tipico do Norte de Portugal mas que ás vezes também calha ao sul !!

Em 1989 fui extremamente priveligiado mas acho que nunca mais serei tanto ....
Estou farto de praia ... sol e mais sol e mais sol ... !!
Desde Março a Setembro que tédio


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Dada a observação desta imagem







A conclusão que tiro da mesma é que esta noite, apesar de ser muito mais raro de acontecer (comparando com a situação vivida no dia de hoje) ainda podemos ter algumas trovoadas, mas uma coisa fraca e muito localizada.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Lightning disse:


> Dada a observação desta imagem
> 
> 
> 
> A conclusão que tiro da mesma é que esta noite, apesar de ser muito mais raro de acontecer (comparando com a situação vivida no dia de hoje) ainda podemos ter algumas trovoadas, mas uma coisa fraca e muito localizada.




Essa previsão foi referente ao dia de hoje, foi emitida às 7:33 da manhã, talvez ainda haja qualquer coisa dispersa, mas pelo satélite não parece que seja por aí além.


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Isto hoje foi um dia em cheio, hein? 
Gostava que me dessem umas luzes sobre este assunto: este fim de semana vou com os meus filhos para a Serra da Estrela (Penhas da Saúde). Já vi em todo o lado que 5ª e 6ª sobe bastante a temperatura e chove. Será o suficiente para derreter o que acumulou entretanto?

Abraço 

PS: embora seja membro há pouco tempo, fiquei cheio de orgulho de ver a foto do Snifa na SIC com copyriht e tudo!


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois mas o que eu gosto é do contacto com a natureza ... com a verdura e a floresta que alguns teimam em deitar fogo, dias com chuva, vento, trovoadas .... enfim clima se calhar mais tipico do Norte de Portugal mas que ás vezes também calha ao sul !!
> 
> Em 1989 fui extremamente priveligiado mas acho que nunca mais serei tanto ....
> Estou farto de praia ... sol e mais sol e mais sol ... !!
> Desde Março a Setembro que tédio




A serra do Caldeirão não é um sítio tão seco quanto isso... tem menos meses secos que o litoral, e a precipitação média anual rondará os 800 mm, o que não é assim tão pouco quanto isso... Londres, por exemplo, tem cerca de 650 mm por ano (1961-1990). Isto já para não falar da Serra de Monchique, qué um local bem húmido 


Mas caro Aurélio, percebo a tua frustração... de facto, os últimos anos têm sido extremamente secos no Algarve, e as depressões no Golfo de Cádiz, que trazem normalmente muita chuva e trovoadas ao litoral têm sido muito raras desde 2004 


Há um estudo muito interessante feito na Universidade do Algarve  tendo em conta os dados da estação de Tavira que refere que desde 1990 há uma tendência para a diminuição da precipitação média anual naquela estação, bem como para um aumento da temperatura média. 


Quando vi um dos gráficos do estudo reparei que até 1990 os anos com precipitações acima dos 800 mm no litoral eram até frequentes, mas se não estou enganado pelo menos desde 1998 que não temos nenhum ano com precipitações no litoral sul acima dos 700 mm (gostaria que alguém me confirmasse este dado).

Outro dado interessante que eu tenho reparado desde 2004 é que o número total de dias com precipitação num ano parece que tem sido muito inferior ao normal, será que estou enganado?


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Caro Aurélio, em relação à tua afirmação sobre o gosto do contacto com a natureza, o verde e a frescura, gostaria de dizer  que, apesar de só ter 21 anos, ainda sou do tempo em que nos arredores de Faro abundavam as hortas de citrinos e as estufas, com as suas noras e os seus tanques, onde abundava a água e a cor verde... E também sou do tempo em que a mata do Pontal não estava ameaçada...

Agora os arredores de Faro são uns subúrbios medonhos, cheios de casas degradadas e grafitadas, hortas abandonadas, blocos de betão, solos revoltados e cobertos de entulhos... mas os portugueses do século XXI têm um péssimo sentido estético e estão-se borrifando para estes pormenores... perde a economia e perde o turismo...


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Faro não é Detroit... As hortas continuam cá e os pomares também. E a mata do Pontal não está ameaçada, na parte que fica dentro do concelho.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

O IM espanhol volta a da queda de neve, para a zona fronteiriça junto a Vilar Formoso, para Domingo (700 m cota de neve, 95% probabilidade prec.) e para segunda (600m, 65%)

Alguém conhece modelos, que se tenham revelado minimamente fiáveis nestes últimos episódios de queda de neve, que confirmem a possibilidade destes cenários?

Nota: O nosso IM já está a colocar a cota nos 1000m para o final de Sábado.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O IM espanhol volta a da queda de neve, para a zona fronteiriça junto a Vilar Formoso, para Domingo (700 m cota de neve, 95% probabilidade prec.) e para segunda (600m, 65%)
> 
> Alguém conhece modelos, que se tenham revelado minimamente fiáveis nestes últimos episódios de queda de neve, que confirmem a possibilidade destes cenários?
> 
> Nota: O nosso IM já está a colocar a cota nos 1000m para o final de Sábado.



O GFS para a zona da Guarda conta isto:


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

frederico disse:


> Caro Aurélio, em relação à tua afirmação sobre o gosto do contacto com a natureza, o verde e a frescura, gostaria de dizer  que, apesar de só ter 21 anos, ainda sou do tempo em que nos arredores de Faro abundavam as hortas de citrinos e as estufas, com as suas noras e os seus tanques, onde abundava a água e a cor verde... E também sou do tempo em que a mata do Pontal não estava ameaçada...
> 
> Agora os arredores de Faro são uns subúrbios medonhos, cheios de casas degradadas e grafitadas, hortas abandonadas, blocos de betão, solos revoltados e cobertos de entulhos... mas os portugueses do século XXI têm um péssimo sentido estético e estão-se borrifando para estes pormenores... perde a economia e perde o turismo...




Concordo a 100% com tudo aquilo que tu disseste, pois eu moro desde que nasci aqui nos arredores de Faro e aquilo que posso dizer é que antigamente cultivava-se muito mais e hoje em dia resume-se tudo a laranjas e algumas vinhas ali no Concelho de Tavira!!
Em relação á precipitação concordo inteiramente com aquilo que disseste mas acrescento mais .... não é apenas desde 2004 !!
Desde 1990 que tenho notado uma diminuição obvia das quantidades de precipitação e das depressões situadas a Sudoeste de Portugal e tenho a certeza que essas depressões (ausencia delas) também fizeram diminuir claramente a precipitação na Ilha da Madeira ... 
Acho que não existiu desde 1990 nenhum ano com precipitação acima dos 600/700 mm de precipitação .... 
Mas este é um estudo que ainda vou tentar fazer e depois logo comunico aqui os resultados !!!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

Os primeiros dados do estudo cujos valores estudados são desde 2001 a 2008, ou seja, um espaço temporal de 8 anos indicam que:

Media de Janeiro: 78 mm
Relativamente ao mês de Janeiro, todos os anos estudados apresentam valores abaixo da média sendo que em 2001, 2006 estiveram muito próximos da média enquanto que nos restantes foram extremamente secos com valores abaixo dos 50%;

Media de Fevereiro: 72 mm
Para o mesmo periodo de anos observou-se que 2004 foi superior á media com 112.1 mm, e 2008 na média. Os restantes tiveram valores de cerca de 40% abaixo da média.

Média de Março: 40 mm
Para o mesmo período observou-se que 2001 foi extremamente chuvoso com 117 mm. Os anos 2002 e 2003 foram tiverma ligeiramente acima da média com cerca de 55 mm, e os restantes na média ou abaixo da média em especial 2005, que foi novamente extremamente seco. Conclusão: considere-se que março manteve as suas caracteristicas.

Média de Abril: 38 mm
Para este mesmo período verificou-se que 2008 e 2003 foram bastante chuvosos tendo chuvido o dobro do normal sendo que o ano de 2008 cairam de 110 mm, 2002 e 2006 apresentam valores normais e 2001, 2005, 2007 foram extremamente secos ... Conclusão: Este manteve as caracteristicas normais.

Média de Maio: 20 mm
Para este mesmo período verificou-se que 2008 chouveu o dobro com 40 mm, enquanto que os restantes encontram-se na média ou abaixo da média.

Média de Setembro: 14 mm
Para este mesmo período verificou-se que 2001, 2002 e  2008 o equivalente aos meses de Inverno cerca 70 mm a 115 mm (2001), enquanto os restantes foram extremamente secos. Conclusão: um mes de grandes extremos.

Média de Outubro: 67 mm
Para este mesmo período verifico-se que 2002, 2003, 2005, 2006 foram anos chuvosos sendo que em 2003 ocorreu cerca de 122 mm, não tendo existido nenhum ano em que a precipitação tivesse sido particularmente sendo tendo ocorrido pelo menos 50% do valor normal.

Média de Novembro: 86 mm
Para este mesmo período verificou-se que 2005, 2006 foram extremamente chuvosos, sendo que em 2006 ocorreu 280 mm e 2005 ocorreu 140 mm. Os anos de 2001(?), 2002, 2003 foram anos normais e os restantes secos.

Média de Dezembro: 94 mm
Para este mesmo período verificou-se que 2001 foi extremamente chuvoso com 187 mm, sendo que os restantes anos foram secos a extremamente secos, sendo que 2004, 2006, 2008 tiveram precipitações mais de 50% abaixo da média.


Conclusão deste estudo: 
Olhando á flutuação da precipitação nestes 8 anos constata-se os seguintes resultados em termos sazonais:
1) Primavera: podemos observar a flutuação entre anos chuvosos e secos permitindo assim que se mantenha a média de pluviosidade caracteristica da época.
2) Outono: podemos considerar que os valores encontram-se perfeitamente dentro dos valores normais da média.
3) Inverno: houve uma diminuição clara dos valores da precipitação, sendo que somente o ano 2001 teve valores superiores á média.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

Ja que se esta a falar de precipitaçao, alguem me pode dizer onde posso encontrar uma tabela com os dados dos ultimos anos aqui da minha zona ou de uma cidade proxima caso nao haja tanto ao pormenor. Peço desculpa se este nao for o topico ideal para ist


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ja que se esta a falar de precipitaçao, alguem me pode dizer onde posso encontrar uma tabela com os dados dos ultimos anos aqui da minha zona ou de uma cidade proxima caso nao haja tanto ao pormenor. Peço desculpa se este nao for o topico ideal para ist



Na página do IM creio: 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/index.jsp?selTipo=g&selVar=rr&selAna=to&selAno=2008


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

HotSpot,

Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

Atenção aquela depressão no inicio da madrugada de Sábado a Norte da Galiza vai provocar ventos muito fortes no Litoral Norte e centro e terras altas...caso a depressão venha mais para sul poderemos falar de ventos extremos no Litoral e uma situação grave...Nesta ultima run o cenário grave está para a Galiza.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

Obrigado Aurelio pela dica.E verdade miguel tambem tive a ver na previsao do IM para o final do dia de sexta as rajadas podem atingir os 120km/h nas terras altas, o que ja é consideravel. Uma situacao para acompanhar.


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

ac_cernax disse:


> Obrigado Aurelio pela dica.Tive a ver a previsao do IM e para o final do dia de sexta as rajadas podem atingir os 120km/h, o que ja é consideravel. Uma situacao para acompanhar.



relembro que, mais importante que as rajadas é a velocidade media do vento ( sustained wind speed).
claro que rajadas de 120km/h é um valor muito elevado ainda pior se o vento medio rondar os 80km/h


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Depois de feitas as contas posso afirmar que afinal e falando em termos de anos meteorológicos não foi assim tão mau ...
Os anos 2001 e 2006 registaram valores superiores á media com cerca 600/650 mm de precipitação !!
Os restantes meses foram inferiores á média nomeadamente 2004, 2005 e 2007 em que nem chegou aos 400 mm de precipitação !!

PS: Desculpem a demora mas isto de ter de olhar para gráficos e ter que fazer contas á mão dá imenso trabalho !!
Outro dia talvez no tópico mais apropriado vou dedicar-me a construir uma tabela e um gráfico ...


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

previsão segundo o instituto nacional de meteorologia e geofisica para 6f:




Previsão para 6ª Feira, 23 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva,

que nas regiões do Norte e Centro será por vezes forte.

Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se forte

(35 a 55 km/h) no litoral oeste para o fim do dia.

Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (50 a 70 km/h) de oeste,

com rajadas que, para o fim do dia, podem aumentar até 120 km/h.

Pequena subida da temperatura


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Que bela rega que aí vem 
O Minho e Douro Litoral que se prepare 







O GFS prevê para os próximos 7 dias:

Braga *180mm*
Porto *134mm*
Lisboa *27mm*
Faro *11mm*


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

stormy disse:


> relembro que, mais importante que as rajadas é a velocidade media do vento ( sustained wind speed).
> claro que rajadas de 120km/h é um valor muito elevado ainda pior se o vento medio rondar os 80km/h



Realmente a situação deverá ser acompanhada com atenção, a localização do centro da depressão poderá mudar, mundado também a intensidade com que nos vai afectar, vamos aguardar.


----------



## ppereira (21 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

olha, olha, será que vem aí mais frio 
mas isto este ano não para??
o gfs já põe frio a partir da noite de sábado 
em relação à chuva  (e logo agora que tinha que fazer medições de ruído, vão ter que esperar por fevereiro)


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

Essa tempestade do Norte da Galiza poderá entrar para a historia como uma das mais violenta das tempestades a afectar a PI, felizmente para Portugal não nos parece ir afectar muito, poderá provocar umas rajadas a rondar os 80 a 90 km/h No Litoral Norte principalmente e acima dos 100km/h nas terras altas, estes valores parecem muito, mas se virmos que esta run das 12 do GFS mete para o norte de Espanha ventos que podem ir aos 200km/h em montanha e zonas expostas da costa  pressão nesta run entre os 965mb e os 970mb no Golfo da Biscaia...se ela vem mais para sul poderíamos estar em mãos lençóis!!mas tudo indica que siga o trajecto pelo norte da Galiza em direcção ao sul de França na noite de sexta e madrugada de sábado.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2009 às 16:26)

É de facto uma depressão muito cavada que terá efeitos bastante adversos para as regiões do Norte de Portugal:






É de esperar ventos bastante fortes !


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

miguel disse:


> Essa tempestade do Norte da Galiza poderá entrar para a historia como uma das mais violenta das tempestades a afectar a PI, felizmente para Portugal não nos parece ir afectar muito, poderá provocar umas rajadas a rondar os 80 a 90 km/h No Litoral Norte principalmente e acima dos 100km/h nas terras altas, estes valores parecem muito, mas se virmos que esta run das 12 do GFS mete para o norte de Espanha ventos que podem ir aos 200km/h em montanha e zonas expostas da costa  pressão nesta run entre os 965mb e os 970mb no Golfo da Biscaia...se ela vem mais para sul poderíamos estar em mãos lençóis!!mas tudo indica que siga o trajecto pelo norte da Galiza em direcção ao sul de França na noite de sexta e madrugada de sábado.



A situação deve ser seguida com muita atenção. 











Por precaução todos os barcos deviam ficar em terra.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

Arrisco a prever que iremos ter vento e chuva forte mas sem ser um cenário "apocalíptico" já que o movimento dessa depressão parece-me típico de depressões provenientes do NW mas com rápidas incursões para E pelo que o pior deverá estar guardado para os litorais da Galiza, Astúrias e Cantábria - aliás um fenómeno não tão estranho para eles.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

Já vi que não se prevê nada de jeito aqui para estes lados!!
Com a posição desse centro depressionário (e dos que se lhe seguem), não restará mais que uns chuviscos aqui para os Algarves!!!


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Arrisco a prever que iremos ter vento e chuva forte mas sem ser um cenário "apocalíptico" já que o movimento dessa depressão parece-me típico de depressões provenientes do NW mas com rápidas incursões para E pelo que o pior deverá estar guardado para os litorais da Galiza, Astúrias e Cantábria - aliás um fenómeno não tão estranho para eles.



Mesmo para eles é um fenómeno muito raro...Uma ciclogenese explosiva com aquela força não se vê a muitos anos...Um cenário grave se se concretizar para a costa norte de Espanha. Caso afecta-se directamente Portugal nem quero imaginar as consequências  mas fiquem tranquilos que as hipóteses de isso acontecer são muito pequenas.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

miguel disse:


> Mesmo para eles é um fenómeno muito raro...Uma ciclogenese explosiva com aquela força não se vê a muitos anos...Um cenário grave se se concretizar para a costa norte de Espanha. Caso afecta-se directamente Portugal nem quero imaginar as consequências  mas fiquem tranquilos que as hipóteses de isso acontecer são muito pequenas.



Subscrevo... Nestas situações não desejem que a depressão se aproxime muito. O cavamento é acentuado e os efeitos seriam indesejáveis num país que em termos de eventos muito extremos revela ainda algumas fragilidades. A situação já terá o seu lado severo suficiente assim...


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Esperemos que a run das 18 do GFS não siga o caminho do GEM porque iria agravar o vento para Portugal com a aproximação do centro da depressão de terra na Galiza...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Fenómenos destes são sempre raros mas são fenómenos recorrentes naquela costa norte de Espanha antes do final do milénio; de há uns anos para cá eles tem sido menos do que o habitual.
Esperemos é que não haja feridos ou outros danos


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

miguel disse:


> Mesmo para eles é um fenómeno muito raro...Uma ciclogenese explosiva com aquela força não se vê a muitos anos...Um cenário grave se se concretizar para a costa norte de Espanha. Caso afecta-se directamente Portugal nem quero imaginar as consequências  mas fiquem tranquilos que as hipóteses de isso acontecer são muito pequenas.



Retiro o que disse anteriormente!! Se para ter mais chuva aqui implicar que o Norte fique "debaixo de água", com a colocação da depressão mais a Sul e todas as consequências nefastas daí decorrentes, então passo bem sem a chuva....


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

miguel disse:


> Esperemos que a run das 18 do GFS não siga o caminho do GEM porque iria agravar o vento para Portugal com a aproximação do centro da depressão de terra na Galiza...



Se isso acontecer, então no Norte vai voar tudo...


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

Bem, parece que poderei ver o elemento branco mais uma vez para estes lados este fim-de-semana...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606

Que rico Inverno!


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Impressionante previsão de queda de neve entre o próximo 3º e 6º dia:







http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/6day/mid


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2009 às 15:05)

Nova animação, em breve, para os amantes da neve da zona Norte!


----------



## RMira (22 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

IMPRESSIONANTE! 







Fonte: http://www.meteociel.com

A costa norte de Espanha vai ficar mal tratada a confirmar-se isto!!!


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 15:46)

mirones disse:


> IMPRESSIONANTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que isso será um cenário realmente muito grave não só para o Norte de Espanha como para França...Uma tempestade com ventos de furacão 2 ou 3  uma tempestade potencialmente mortal a confirmar este cenário, penso que não será tão grave como esta run penso que irá ficar pelos 970 a a 975hpa ainda assim uma tempestade para a historia para muitos locais do Norte de Espanha...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

Nesta run a depressão de amanhã ainda saiu mais cavada...

Não é só o Norte de Espanha, é também o norte de Portugal!!( embora com menos intensidade)

Situação potencialmente perigosa ! O gradiente barométrico é bastante acusado! Uma depressão em  rápido cavamento assim  é algo de bastante perigoso! 
Vamos ver como evolui!


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

mirones disse:


> IMPRESSIONANTE!



Cavou de facto muito nesta run! O cenário é grave no norte de Espanha de facto. Penso que apesar de tudo, e embora os efeitos se façam sentir também em Portugal, sobretudo no litoral Norte, este cavamento acaba por não trazer alterações tão significativas para nós. As isóbaras apesar de tudo encontram-se relativamente próximas das runs anteriores no nosso território!

Mas uma depressão assim merece um acompanhamento muito cuidadoso! Certamente que o norte de Espanha reforçará os seus alertas!


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

Assustador!!  Cava de tal forma que forma um olho pequeno sem vento


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Situação que tem tanto de fantástico como de assustador...

Segundo o GFS ( run 12 z) a depressão estará amanhã pelas 7 horas da manha +/- a norte dos Açores e com uma pressão no centro de 990 hpa..
 á 1 hora da manhã de sábado 24/01 estará a norte da Galiza com uma pressão no centro de 965 hpa...

a pressão vai cair 25 hpa em cerca de +/- 17 horas ...

A isto chama-se ciclogénese explosiva!... e eu nem quero imaginar se essa " coisa" se lembra de vir mais pelo sul e o centro da depressão  passar sobre o norte de Portugal....( mas as probabilidades de isso acontecer são mínimas pois faltam poucas horas para o evento  e os mapas já  estarão mais ou menos delineados)


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

Snifa disse:


> ... e eu nem quero imaginar se essa " coisa" se lembra de vir mais pelo sul e o centro da depressão  passar sobre o norte de Portugal....( mas as probabilidades de isso acontecer são mínimas pois faltam poucas horas para o evento )



Pois eu imagino o que eventualmente poderia acontecer e lembro-me da ciclogénese que o meu pai relatava incessantemente de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941: - o famoso "ciclone" como foi apelidado e já aqui no fórum com direito a tópico próprio.
Também aí  houve um deslocamento rápido de uma depressão que na véspera se encontrava nos Açores e que depois terá cavado 30,35 hPa em 18 horas tendo o seu centro passado pelo noroeste  de Portugal com 97O hPa.






[/URL][/IMG]

Claro que agora a situação é diferente para Portugal, já que o centro desta depressão irá passar bem mais a norte ,mas por ser uma situação sinóptica com algumas parecenças daquela , deixa-me com algum entusiasmo mas sabendo que o rumo desta, estará desde já traçado.
Ainda assim ,o vento depois da manhã de amanhã  , aqui para as regiões do Norte obviamente que vai soprar forte.
Veremos  e relataremos  aqui, da sua intensidade.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

O UKMO e o GME  mete o centro mais encostado a costa de Espanha... assim nesse cenário os ventos iriam ser piores em terra e Portugal poderia ver algum efeito maior do que mostra o GFS agora...mas isso só mesmo depois vendo imagens de satélite para saber a 100% se a rota está como mostra o GFS


----------



## [ HD ] (22 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

Sem duvida que assusta ... seguramente o Norte e Centro de Portugal amanhã em Alerta Laranja. 
A AEMET já o indica , nomeadamente para as provincias espanholas da metade norte do país vizinho.

Frederick Sanders e John R. Gyakum ( Department of Meteorology, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge ) em 1980 , afirmaram que uma queda de pressão que exceda os 10hPa num intervalo de 3h , da-se o nome de _bomba_ ( Bergeron = 1 unidade )

Um termo que bem se pode aplicar ao que poderá vir aí dentro de algumas horas...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

miguel disse:


> O UKMO e o GME  mete o centro mais encostado a costa de Espanha... assim nesse cenário os ventos iriam ser piores em terra e Portugal poderia ver algum efeito maior do que mostra o GFS agora...mas isso só mesmo depois vendo imagens de satélite para saber a 100% se a rota está como mostra o GFS



Segundo este mapa ( actualizado) do UKMO a depressão estará ás 00 horas de Sábado bem "coladinha" á costa norte de Espanha com uma pressão a rondar 975 hpa e a frente fria terá já atavessado grande parte de Portugal:







É impresionante como uma depressão que ainda não está delineada neste momento, no Sábado já estará sobre o  Norte de Espanha e bem cavada, é impressionante a rapidez da transformação!


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo este mapa ( actualizado) do UKMO a depressão estará ás 00 horas de Sábado bem "coladinha" á costa norte de Espanha com uma pressão a rondar 975 hpa e a frente fria terá já atavessado grande parte de Portugal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa carta mostra o que esperemos que o GFS não siga  porque quando ela nessa carta está assim tão colada nem quero imaginar quando ela esta colada a Galiza


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

E a seguir parece que vem aí o irmão gémeo do Bóris!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

domingo 25 de enero de 2009
PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS Y PERSISTENTES EN GALICIA, QUE PODRIAN
SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES Y OCASIONALMENTE ESTAR ACOMPANADAS DE
TORMENTA Y GRANIZO. EN FORMA DEBIL A MODERADA AFECTARAN AL AREA
CANTABRICA, AREA PIRENAICA, VERTIENTE ATLANTICA, AREA DEL
ESTRECHO Y MELILLA. LAS PRECIPITACIONES PODRIAN AFECTAR AL RESTO
DE LA PENINSULA, DISMINUYENDO EN PROBABILIDAD E INTENSIDAD HACIA
EL ESTE, PUDIENDO ESTAR INCLUSO POCO NUBOSO O CON SOLAMENTE
ALGUNA PRECIPITACION MUY DEBIL Y AISLADA EN EL VALLE DEL EBRO Y
ZONA DE LEVANTE. LA COTA DE NIEVE DESCENDERA *HASTA LOS 600M EN EL
NORTE Y CENTRO DE LA PENINSULA *Y HASTA LOS 800/1000M EN
ANDALUCIA. EN BALEARES ESTARA POCO NUBOSO O CON INTERVALOS
NUBOSOS CON POSIBILIDAD DE ALGUNA PRECIPITACION DEBIL. EN
CANARIAS, NUBOSO EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS CON PROBABILIDAD DE
LLUVIAS DEBILES Y POCO NUBOSO EN EL SUR. 


TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO O MODERADO DESCENSO EN LA PENINSULA Y
BALEARES, CON HELADAS DEBILES SOLO EN ZONAS DE MONTANA DEL NORTE
DE LA PENINSULA. EN CANARIAS, SIN CAMBIOS. 


VIENTOS MODERADOS A FUERTES DE COMPONENTE W EN LA PENINSULA,
BALEARES, CEUTA Y MELILLA, PUDIENDO LLEGAR A SER MUY FUERTES EN
GALICIA. EN CANARIAS, FLOJOS O MODERADOS DE COMPONENTE N. 




lunes 26 de enero de 2009
MUY NUBOSO EN GALICIA, CANTABRICO Y PIRINEOS, CON PRECIPITACIONES
MODERADAS, QUE PUEDEN SER LOCALMENTE PERSISTENTES Y ESTAR
ACOMPANADAS DE TORMENTA. EN FORMA DEBIL AFECTARAN TAMBIEN AL
SISTEMA IBERICO Y CENTRAL Y POSIBLEMENTE TAMBIEN AL RESTO DE LA
PENINSULA, DISMINUYENDO EN PROBABILIDAD HACIA EL SUR Y HACIA EL
ESTE, NO ESPERANDOSE EN EL LITORAL ESTE DE LA PENINSULA, DONDE
PODRIA ESTAR INCLUSO POCO NUBOSO. *LA COTA DE NIEVE EN ASCENSO
DESDE LOS 400/700M* A LOS 900/1300M EN LA PENINSULA. EN BALEARES
ESTARA POCO NUBOSO O CON INTERVALOS NUBOSOS, CON POSIBILIDAD DE
ALGUNA PRECIPITACION DEBIL Y DISPERSA. EN CANARIAS ESTARA NUBOSO
EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS DE MAYOR RELIEVE, LANZAROTE Y
FUERTEVENTURA CON POSIBILIDAD DE ALGUNA LLUVIA DEBIL Y POCO
NUBOSO EN EL RESTO. 


TEMPERATURAS SIN CAMBIOS EN EL NOROESTE PENINSULAR, EN LIGERO A
MODERADO DESCENSO EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA, EN MODERADO
DESCENSO EN BALEARES Y EN LIGERO DESCENSO EN CANARIAS. HELADAS
DEBILES EN ZONAS ALTAS DEL NORTE Y CENTRO DE LA PENINSULA. 


VIENTOS DE COMPONENTE W: FUERTES EN EL ESTRECHO Y MELILLA Y ZONAS
ALTAS DE LA PENINSULA; MODERADOS CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL
LITORALES GALLEGO, CANTABRICO Y ANDALUZ, VALLE DEL EBRO Y
BALEARES Y MODERADOS EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA. EN CANARIAS
MODERADOS DEL NE. 


Eu sou sincero eu gosto é de neve...e de estradas interrompidas, trânsito caótico...aliás adoro ficar retido na neve!


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

A run das 18 mantém o cenário muito preocupante para o norte de Espanha, o Litoral norte de Portugal amanha ao fim da noite vai sentir umas rajadas mais fortes, que podem ser superiores ao previsto dependendo de onde se situa o centro da super ciclogenese explosiva...


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Acreditem ou não, gostava bastante que isto acontecesse cá... 

Primeiro porque era uma experiência nova em tempos modernos, e segundo era bastante interessante de estudar... 

Era uma das maiores experiências da minha vida.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

miguel disse:


> A run das 18 mantém o cenário muito preocupante para o norte de Espanha, o Litoral norte de Portugal amanha ao fim da noite vai sentir umas rajadas mais fortes, que podem ser superiores ao previsto dependendo de onde se situa o centro da super ciclogenese explosiva...




A run é quase a papel químico da anterior mas não te dá a sensação que o centro depressionário nesta última run está ligeiramente mais para sul?

Mantém-se uma situação de temporal para Norte Espanha e  norte Portugal sobertudo no litoral! Estou para ver que tipo de avisos o IM vai lançar!


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> A run é quase a papel químico da anterior mas não te dá a sensação que o centro depressionário nesta última run está ligeiramente mais para sul?
> 
> Mantém-se uma situação de temporal para Norte Espanha e  norte Portugal sobertudo no litoral! Estou para ver que tipo de avisos o IM vai lançar!



Sim e está mesmo um pouco mais para sul  a run das 12 metia um mínimo de pressão de 961hpa esta run das 18 mete 966hpa de pressão mínima...Medo me dá que amanha a cavem mais uma vez que esta run das 18 não é das que melhor mostra as ciclogeneses...a partir da tarde é acompanhar por Satélite a ver se bate certo a posição com o que diz o modelo. Tem modelos que metem o centro da depressão encostado a terra quase  nesse caso o norte podia ver rajadas bem mais fortes do que o previsto, mas por breves momentos porque passa rápido


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Se aquilo atingisse Portugal em cheio, nem sei o que aconteceria, porque protecção civil e tretas dessas, não iam fazer nada, como de resto já não fazem e podia ser bastante perigoso, visto a nossa preparação para o que quer que seja.

Ponto 2: É impressão minha ou anda aqui menos gente no forum agora que não está prevista Neve?


----------



## Thomar (22 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

trepkos disse:


> Se aquilo atingisse Portugal em cheio, nem sei o que aconteceria, porque protecção civil e tretas dessas, não iam fazer nada, como de resto já não fazem e podia ser bastante perigoso, visto a nossa preparação para o que quer que seja.
> 
> Ponto 2: É impressão minha ou anda aqui menos gente no forum agora que não está prevista Neve?



Tens toda a razão nas duas observações que fazes. Então na segunda...


----------



## JoãoDias (22 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Thomar disse:


> Tens toda a razão nas duas observações que fazes. Então na segunda...



Qual o problema? A maioria do pessoal gosta é de neve (eu incluído  ) pelo que naturalmente o forum é mais concorrido nesse tipo de situações.

Este tempo de chuva com temperaturas escaldantes, para mim (e para muitos possivelmente), é das coisas mais aborrecidas do Inverno. Claro que a chuva é necessária mas se pudesse escolher preferia uns dias frios com céu limpo.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

João Dias disse:


> Qual o problema? A maioria do pessoal gosta é de neve (eu incluído  ) pelo que naturalmente o forum é mais concorrido nesse tipo de situações.
> 
> Este tempo de chuva com temperaturas escaldantes, para mim (e para muitos possivelmente), é das coisas mais aborrecidas do Inverno. Claro que a chuva é necessária mas se pudesse escolher preferia uns dias frios com céu limpo.



Sim, sem dúvida.

Voltando ao assunto, a _run_ das 18h vem confirmar as duas_ runs_ anteriores, mais do que Portugal, o norte de Espanha e o sul de França vão sofrer um bocado com muito vento e chuva. 
Sem dúvida uma situação muito interessante a acompanhar.
Ver as previsões a 24h, 30h e 36h http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## JoãoDias (22 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

E já agora voltando ao assunto que todos gostamos  as perspectivas estão boas para mais um episódio de queda de neve a cotas médias a partir de Sábado, a manter-se o cenário projectado pelo GFS.

E entretanto no 2ºpainel já sei vai desenhando um cenário interessante a 384h. Obviamente irá retirar, mas podem ser bons sinais para um Fevereiro em grande


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

RED ALERT!
Risco importante de tornado!!


----------



## psm (22 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

João Dias disse:


> Qual o problema? A maioria do pessoal gosta é de neve (eu incluído  ) pelo que naturalmente o forum é mais concorrido nesse tipo de situações.
> 
> Este tempo de chuva com temperaturas escaldantes, para mim (e para muitos possivelmente), é das coisas mais aborrecidas do Inverno. Claro que a chuva é necessária mas se pudesse escolher preferia uns dias frios com céu limpo.



Há pessoas que não apreciam neve(eu), mas quanto a este tempo que está? Gosto, no entanto com chuva mais forte, e que venha ela Quanto a previsões, os 2 modelos(ECMWF,GFS) estão muito contraditórios a médio longo prazo.


----------



## StormFairy (22 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Finalmente se confirma la ciclogénesis explosiva para mañana viernes por la tarde, en frente de Galicia. Se trata de la formación de una depresión muy profunda con vientos sostenidos superiores a 150 km/h, y con cierta organización asimétrica respecto al centro. La presión mínima prevista para el centro de la perturbación es ligeramente inferior a 970mb. La trayectoria prevista para dicho núcleo pasa por el mar hasta las 05h del sábado, cuando impactaría contra el suroeste francés. No obstante existe todavía una probabilidad entorno al 20% de que el núcleo pase más cerca del litoral cantábrico.

El campo de vientos será relativamente grande y abarcará toda la Península Ibérica, pero el núcleo principal del campo de vientos rozará el litoral de Galicia y posiblemente pasará bastante cerca del litoral cantábrico. La nubosidad más activa en cuanto a precipitaciones, se encontrará justamente en el lado opuesto, al norte de la perturbación, sin embargo se espera que el frente frío asociado afecte A Coruña y los Pirineos Occidentales.




RESUMEN DE RIESGOS

Sin duda, lo más importante será el viento, que soplará fuerte con rachas muy fuertes en toda la Península Ibérica y Baleares, con un episodio de viento muy fuerte sostenido o huracanado, con rachas que podrán alcanzar los 150 o 180 km/h en zonas del expuestas y en en las cumbres de las montañas.
RESUMEN DE MOMENTOS:
- Tarde del día 22, viento muy fuerte en el Cantábrico
- Todo el día 23, viento muy fuerte en casi toda la Península. 
- Tarde-noche del día 23, viento huracanado en Galicia.
- Noche del 23 al 24, viento huracanado en todo el Cantábrico.
- Madrugada del día 24, viento muy fuerte en toda la Península.
- Madrugada del día 24, viento huracanado en el Este Peninsular y Baleares.
- Resto del día 24, viento muy fuerte en la mitad Norte y en la mitad Este.
- Madrugada o mañana del día 25, viento muy fuerte o huracanado en el Cantábrico.

L*as olas del sábado serán superiores a 8 m en general y habrá unas horas en las que podrán superar los 10 m en el cantábrio oriental, con picos de 12 metros.*


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

Estive a ver no site http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/gfse_cartes.php a run para domingo e segunda feira mas na minha opinião não acho nada de estraordinário... vem frio sim, mas nada como se passou a uns tempos atrás!!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia, 

já é visivel a depressão a norte dos Açores!

O vento começa a aumentar intensidade.

Para a tarde são previstos ventos a chegar aos 100 km /h  em especial no  litoral Norte!

Penso que se está a dar pouca relevância a esta depressão...


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que se está a dar pouca relevância a esta depressão...



A Aemet já colocou vermelho, para rajadas que esporadicamente podem chegar aos 150km/h (40%-70% probalidade)





A saída das 6z do GFS Meteopt:


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

Vince disse:


> A Aemet já colocou vermelho, para rajadas que esporadicamente podem chegar aos 150km/h (40%-70% probalidade)



Os ventos que serão esperados no Litoral Norte e Centro, pelo que se observa, também poderão ser significativos! A partir desta tarde é importante estar atento ao desenrolar desta situação.

Uma outra nota mais à frente para a situação de Domingo! A precipitação prevista, aliada aos ventos que poderão ser fortes e ainda a descida das temperaturas poderão provocar, sobretudo nas terras altas, situações complicadas (tempestade de neve), pelo que penso ser importante a protecção civil manter-se atenta, nomeadamente à situação das localidades mais altas do país.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Estranho de o IM ainda não ter mudado os avisos, colocando o Norte ainda com avisa amarelo para hoje e amanhã.


----------



## Nashville (23 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

Lousano disse:


> Estranho de o IM ainda não ter mudado os avisos, colocando o Norte ainda com avisa amarelo para hoje e amanhã.



bom.
quanto a isso é coisa que já estamos habituados 

cumps
Nashville


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Lousano disse:


> Estranho de o IM ainda não ter mudado os avisos, colocando o Norte ainda com avisa amarelo para hoje e amanhã.





Realmente estranho.... ainda para mais quando a Galiza está em alerta vermelho nalgumas zonas e se esperam ventos de furacão que podem chegar aos 150 km /h...

É que segundo os critérios de emissão  do IM um vento de rajada a 100 km/h que não é propriamente uma brisa....( é o que eles preveem) é para alerta Laranja...

Para aqui poderá chegar no litoral norte aos 100 km/h e até mais nas terras altas!

Quando mais logo ao fim da tarde a frente se começar a aproximar assim como a depressão em cavamento vamos comecar a sentir os efeitos do mau tempo... Para já o vento vai aumentando lentamente de intensidade...


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Snifa disse:


> Realmente estranho.... ainda para mais quando a Galiza está em alerta vermelho nalgumas zonas e se esperam ventos de furacão que podem chegar aos 150 km /h...
> 
> É que segundo os critérios de emissão  do IM um vento de rajada a 100 km/h que não é propriamente uma brisa....( é o que eles preveem) é para alerta Laranja...
> 
> ...




Atendendo a todos os modelos, a situação em Portugal não é comparável à do norte de Espanha, embora convenha haver cautelas para algum desenvolvimento diferente do previsto. De qualquer forma o IM tem rajadas de 120km/h para as terras altas no alerta, apesar de ser amarelo eles referem isso, talvez mudem para laranja na próxima actualização dado estar dentro do critério.


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

O Estofex aumentou os níveis de alerta para o norte de Espanha e sul de França.








> *Forecast Update*
> Valid: Fri 23 Jan 2009 14:00 to Sat 24 Jan 2009 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Fri 23 Jan 2009 14:06
> Forecaster: TUSCHY
> ...






E a AEMET também fez um aviso especial:




> *Aviso Especial de Fenomenos Adversos*
> 
> 23/01/2009  Vientos muy fuertes y temporal en la mar
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

Vince disse:


> O Estofex aumentou os níveis de alerta para o norte de Espanha e sul de França.





Impressionante o temporal previsto para o Norte de Espanha!!

De qualquer modo aqui para o Norte e parte do Centro de Portugal estamos em alerta 1 ... e que poderá ser eventualmente/localmente pior do que mostra o modelo!


----------



## meteo (23 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

João Dias disse:


> Qual o problema? A maioria do pessoal gosta é de neve (eu incluído  ) pelo que naturalmente o forum é mais concorrido nesse tipo de situações.
> 
> Este tempo de chuva com temperaturas escaldantes, *para mim (e para muitos possivelmente), é das coisas mais aborrecidas do Inverno. *Claro que a chuva é necessária mas se pudesse escolher preferia uns dias frios com céu limpo.



Tempo frio e chuva é optimo..podemos ver neve em cotas baixas..Chuva,mesmo sem frio também é importante..Agora céu limpo com frio... para mim é do pior tempo que pode haver  estar com 30 peças de roupa e não se ver nada para além de geada não é assim tão engraçado


----------



## StormFairy (23 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

Estou admirada com a não actualização do http://www.tiemposevero.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php

Estamos tão perto da situação em si e a ultima actualização foi de ontem ás 13h.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

Voçês já viram que o IM colocou para amanhã à tarde queda de neve para Bragança, Guarda e V.Real? Isto agora é uma festa!


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

Que fezada Montalegre!!!

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

analizado o indice de CAPE e LI podemos concluir que domingo ( pós-frontal) vamos ter instabilidade no litoral norte e centro aliado a precipitação, por vezes moderada situação esta a acompanhar















nas proximas 12-24 horas justifica-se, a meu ver, um alerta laranja para as regiões do litoral norte e centro e terras altas devido ao vento , chuva moderada a forte e possiveis trovoadas ( durante a passagem de frente)




















não são de excluir fenomenos mais extremos ou imprevistos localmente!
quanto aos proximos dias a tendencia é de manutenção da corrente perturbada de oeste afectando principalmente o norte e centro.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

A costa da Caparica que se prepare...

Estão previstas ondas de 9 metros, que se não estou em erro vão coincidir com as marés vivas.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

É de mim, ou o IM está a desvalorizar a situação.


----------



## olheiro (23 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê já para amanhã e Domingo queda de neve em Viseu e na Guarda


----------



## jpaulov (23 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Isto é que vai ser lindo...é à vontade do freguês!!!
...só escolher!!! Prancha de surf, parapente, skis prá neve... e para os mais radicais tambem se arranja umas descidas nuns rápidos ali para o norte de espanha!!!


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

olheiro disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê já para amanhã e Domingo queda de neve em Viseu e na Guarda



Amanhã parece-me impossível isso acontecer


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Mantenham a conversa _on topic_. Obrigado.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (23 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

João Dias disse:


> Amanhã parece-me impossível isso acontecer



Talvez depois da hora de jantar já seja possível, com um decréscimo das temperaturas durante a tarde toda...


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

AnDré disse:


> A costa da Caparica que se prepare...
> 
> Estão previstas ondas de 9 metros, que se não estou em erro vão coincidir com as marés vivas.



Se se confirmarem essas previsões, vão existir sérios danos nas infraestruturas nas praias da caparica...
Em alguns locais, o areal pura e simplesmente poderá desaparecer na maré cheia, com esta agitação marítima conluiada com as marés vivas...
A acompanhar...


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

AnDré disse:


> A costa da Caparica que se prepare...
> 
> Estão previstas ondas de 9 metros, que se não estou em erro vão coincidir com as marés vivas.



Qual é esse site?


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Penso que em relação à agitação marítima devemos ter em atenção zonas baixas e sujeitas à conjugação da maré alta com a forte agitação marítima.
De facto acho estranho um alerta amarelo até ao momento para a costa minhota quando do lado de lá da fonteira temos um alerta laranja e vermelho para a situação do mar.
Mas atenção, os profissionais do instituto de meteorologia merecem que se lhes dê atenção e eles é que poderão ter razão.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

thunderboy disse:


> Qual é esse site?



windguro.com


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

AnDré disse:


> windguro.com



Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

Ao ler o que aqui é escrito ... só me apetece esconder-me debaixo da cama, com medo porque vocês são o mais exagerados possivel transforma-se um situação que afecta essencialmente o Norte de Espanha e no máximo o Minho do nosso território que com vento da ordem dos 100 km/h no litoral e 120 km/h nas terras altas !!!

Será que isto é alguma coisa que nunca tenhamos visto???
Pelo amor de Deus, poupem-me... 
Obviamente, que justifica um Alerta Laranja devido ao vento e ondulação e nunca mais do que isso !!

Agora há aqui jeito que só falta dizer que isto é um Furação, e que vamos ser varridos do mapa !!
Se eu não percebesse nada disto ... ao ler isto e vivesse no Norte ficaria morrendo de medo e julgava que iamos ter o Fim do Mundo !!!
Vamos lá não exagerar isto .... nem fazer como se não fosse nada !!


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Ao ler o que aqui é escrito ... só me apetece esconder-me debaixo da cama, com medo porque vocês são o mais exagerados possivel transforma-se um situação que afecta essencialmente o Norte de Espanha e no máximo o Minho do nosso território que com vento da ordem dos 100 km/h no litoral e 120 km/h nas terras altas !!!
> 
> Será que isto é alguma coisa que nunca tenhamos visto???
> Pelo amor de Deus, poupem-me...
> ...




O ano passado também tivemos uma ciclogenese rápida que entrou pela Galiza , a Balduina. Na altura o nosso colega Minho bateu os mínimos da estação dele (985hPa) e também houve estações na Galiza a registarem rajadas de quase 200km/h. Mas acabou por não se passar nada de especial em termos de consequências, mesmo em Espanha. Houve um tornado, alguns estragos e pouco mais. Em Portugal a situação nessa altura até foi mais interessante pois a frente era muito mais activa que esta e o vento e precipitação afectaram quase o país todo.

*Balduina 17/Abril/2008 (23:00)*







Penso que a situação mais grave é mesmo na costa norte de Espanha daqui a umas horas, em Portugal será só o vento sobretudo nas terras altas, mas nada de grave acho eu. A Balduina entrou num estado mais prematura por terra, e a Carla vai por norte pelo mar mantendo assim ventos muitos fortes que afectarão directamente a costa norte de Espanha, aí sim a situação é de alerta máximo. Por aqui em Portugal também acho que não é necessário alertas vermelhos.

Mas já agora, acho que ninguém insinuou que iamos ser varridos do mapa ? É natural alguns exageros aqui no fórum, nada como tentar elucidar, muita gente é nova por aqui, é normal. Também podes ajudar a isso.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Vince disse:


> Mas já agora, acho que *ninguém insinuou que iamos ser varridos do mapa *? É natural alguns exageros aqui no fórum, nada como tentar elucidar, muita gente é nova por aqui, é normal. Também podes ajudar a isso.



*Vince*, eu não disse que alguém disse que íamos ser varridos do mapa.... 
Eu disse que *havia gente que apenas faltava dizer que vinha aí um Furação e que íamos ser varridos do Mapa*, isto devido á histórias dos Alertas !!
Mas claro suponho que não tinhas entendido o que disse !!
Mas existem aqui exageros tremendo, lá isso .... existe !!!


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas existem aqui exageros tremendo, lá isso .... existe !!!



Alguns exageros certamente, mas também não tanto assim. Repara por exemplo que até temos membros do forum (o Lince por exemplo) que a esta hora pode facilmente ter ventos de 100/120 horas e rajadas superiores. Como disse, laranja para mim é apropriado, mas também não seria escandaloso ser vermelho para as terras altas. 

Por exemplo o GFS à vertical de Braga tem previstos *ventos médios* de 124km/h aos 850hPa pelas 21:00 horas, que correspondem nesta situação sinóptica a 1379 metros. Há aldeias no norte de Portugal acima dos 1000 metros que devem nestas próximas 3 horas levar com um bom temporal de vento. Há que não esquecer esta gente que também são portugueses.


----------



## DMartins (24 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Atentem no GSF, temperaturas e precipitação de 31/1  a 8/2...
Meteram isto nas ultimas run, que não tinha visto.
Isso é que era uma semana de sonho...


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

DMartins disse:


> Atentem no GSF, temperaturas e precipitação de 31/1  a 8/2...
> Meteram isto nas ultimas run, que não tinha visto.
> Isso é que era uma semana de sonho...



O segundo painel do gfs é sempre muito fantasioso... já nem sequer olho para ele!


----------



## DMartins (24 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

vitamos disse:


> O segundo painel do gfs é sempre muito fantasioso... já nem sequer olho para ele!



Mesmo. É o painel do exagero.
Por isso disse "era", porque já se sabe que é delírio e loucura aquilo...


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

O segundo painel não é assim tão mau!! já mostrou eventos passados recentemente com uma boa precisão  é preciso ver como uma tendência e normalmente esta run das 18 não é a melhor para ver o segundo painel   penso que temos uma tendência gira para o inicio de Fevereiro com o AA a querer se deslocar para norte


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

Isto não há nada como um vendaval para enlouquecer o sensor de temperatura!!! Agora vai com 21.ºC
Ao fim de três anos de desempenho exemplar, não resistiu ao vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

miguel disse:


> O segundo painel não é assim tão mau!! já mostrou eventos passados recentemente com uma boa precisão  é preciso ver como uma tendência e normalmente esta run das 18 não é a melhor para ver o segundo painel   penso que temos uma tendência gira para o inicio de Fevereiro com o AA a querer se deslocar para norte



Não me parece que o AA suba tão depressa


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

[/URL][/IMG]

Ja se consegue ver no horizonte o proximo sistema depressionario! (DOMINGO já nos visita)
Esta sucessão de sistemas frontais já faz lembrar os Invernos rigorosos que caracterizavam o nosso País na primeira metade do Seculo XX.

Penso que se este Sistema Depressionario ocorresse mais a sul, certamente as consequências seriam terriveis para todos nós!!


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

Entretanto cá está o Freemeteo a dar uma ajuda com possibilidade de trovoada 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cardu (24 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Vince disse:


> Alguns exageros certamente, mas também não tanto assim. Repara por exemplo que até temos membros do forum (o Lince por exemplo) que a esta hora pode facilmente ter ventos de 100/120 horas e rajadas superiores. Como disse, laranja para mim é apropriado, mas também não seria escandaloso ser vermelho para as terras altas.
> 
> Por exemplo o GFS à vertical de Braga tem previstos *ventos médios* de 124km/h aos 850hPa pelas 21:00 horas, que correspondem nesta situação sinóptica a 1379 metros. Há aldeias no norte de Portugal acima dos 1000 metros que devem nestas próximas 3 horas levar com um bom temporal de vento. Há que não esquecer esta gente que também são portugueses.




Meus amigos, ca para mim o braga porto de amanha vai ser giro de se ver.... os jogadores nem vão conseguir segurar a bola


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2009 às 01:25)

Perfect Storm disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Ja se consegue ver no horizonte o proximo sistema depressionario! (DOMINGO já nos visita)
> Esta sucessão de sistemas frontais já faz lembrar os Invernos rigorosos que caracterizavam o nosso País na primeira metade do Seculo XX.
> ...



Qual a probabilidade desse novo sistema depressionário afectar um pouco mais aqui o Sul?


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2009 às 02:27)

Parece me que a precipitação estará mais concentrada a norte do sistema montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela. Na próxima semana parece-me que o Algarve levará com chuviscos ou períodos de chuva fraca. Para chover bem no Algarve como deve ser, teria de, por exemplo, vir uma depressão de sul, da Madeira, ou então de Oeste e atravessar o golfo de Cádiz.


----------



## DMartins (24 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Isto é que era...


----------



## RMira (24 Jan 2009 às 10:19)

Bom dia a todos,

Dada a posição prevista que o AA irá ocupar na próxima semana sobre a Rússia, prevejo um início de segunda semana de Fevereiro animado com uma possível circulação de leste trazendo temperaturas muito baixas e quiçá alguma depressão associada...

Penso que será algo a acompanhar nas próximas saídas...


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2009 às 11:00)

Vince disse:


> Alguns exageros certamente, mas também não tanto assim. Repara por exemplo que até temos membros do forum (o Lince por exemplo) que a esta hora pode facilmente ter ventos de 100/120 horas e rajadas superiores. Como disse, laranja para mim é apropriado, mas também não seria escandaloso ser vermelho para as terras altas.
> 
> Por exemplo o GFS à vertical de Braga tem previstos *ventos médios* de 124km/h aos 850hPa pelas 21:00 horas, que correspondem nesta situação sinóptica a 1379 metros. Há aldeias no norte de Portugal acima dos 1000 metros que devem nestas próximas 3 horas levar com um bom temporal de vento. Há que não esquecer esta gente que também são portugueses.




Concordo em absoluto, lá porque no Algarve o tempo é normalmente uma " seca" não quer dizer que noutros lugares assim o seja.Foi um evento bastante interessante e algo extremo sim sobertudo na Galiza ( com ventos de Furacão) e norte de Portugal! Rajadas de 90 km/h aqui no Porto não se registam todos os dias, nas terras altas seguramente passaram-se os 100 km/h.Para mim foi uma situação que mereceu todo o acompanhamento que teve antes e durante...

Venha a próxima frente! E bem activa aqui para o Norte de preferência!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

Pois .... pois !!
Bem analisando os modelos, o que posso dizer é que ..... ninguém se entende !!

A cada run uma saída diferente e não é apenas o GFS, também o ECMWF assim o prevê ... não, melhor tenta prever !!!
A partir de Quarta Feira tudo pode acontecer ... e ainda nada está certo !!

Já agora repare-se o que o GFS e ECMWF acertaram e andaram sempre em acordo com a situação que temos vindo a acompanhar e repare-se que esta situação já esteve prevista a uma distância de 384 h !!
Quanto ao mês de Fevereiro eu gostava que a previsão se concretizasse (aponta para anomalia positiva em termos de precipitação desde os Açores até ao Mediterrâneo !!

Para que tal aconteça será necessário que o AA ruma novamente lá pros lados da Gronelândia e Ilhas Britânicas (tal como em Novembro de 1989), para que aqui no Sul aconteça alguma precipitação de jeito !!!

A ver vamos se as previsões se concretizam !!


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Snifa disse:


> ...Foi um evento bastante interessante e algo extremo sim sobertudo na Galiza ( com ventos de Furacão) e norte de Portugal!...




Por aqui esperava-se um pouco mais.
Aliás como ontem estive sem acesso a internet não pude acompanhar o desenrolar dos acontecimentos online e quando às 22 horas o vento já enfraquecia e rodava para noroeste ao mesmo tempo que no céu já se viam algumas estrelas questionei-me? Só isto? 
Soube-me a pouco.
Entretanto por essa P.I. sobretudo a norte as coisas estiveram bem mais interessantes:
-Desde as 00 UTC  eis as rajadas  máximas em Km/h 







[/URL][/IMG]

Daqui para a frente?
Bom, hoje vou pernoitar para os lados da Peneda  e quedo-me por lá até amanhã.Veremos se conseguirei regressar(não tenho jipe, nem correntes)
Depois das tréguas de terça-feira há de facto indecisão nos modelos  mas tudo aponta para a continuação de precipitações ainda e sempre mais quantiosas a Norte que a Sul,sem exageros nem sobressaltos .
Como diria o outro: Normal. Tudo normal...
Mas como este Inverno está pródigo em surpresas , vaticínios "à la longue"
são muito complicados.
Para já, venha de lá mais essa frente domingueira .
Depois, lá para o final de segunda-feira ver-se-á o que nos calha em sorte 
para o resto da semana...
Farto Janeiro.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

Vamos tirar férias na 1ª semana de Fevereiro??????


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

Amanhã por esta hora, a palavra de ordem será: NEVE. 
Mais uma vez!


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

AnDré disse:


> Amanhã por esta hora, a palavra de ordem será: NEVE.
> Mais uma vez!



Bem parece que por aqui seremos mais uma vez contemplados!


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Sim também acredito num bom nevão em muitos locais


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

E ando a ver um possível temporal por volta do dia 30 ou 31


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

vem ai muito mais..é sempre a abrir segundo a maioria dos modelos


----------



## Stinger (24 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Kraliv disse:


> Vamos tirar férias na 1ª semana de Fevereiro??????


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

Stinger disse:


>



Este cenário é quase impossivel de acontecer 
Os modelos gostam de nos por a sonhar a esta distancia


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

Stinger disse:


>



calma que por agora isso é praticamente impossivel devido á distancia temporal.
aqui o ensemble para o centro ( interessante):






ps eu aconselho a ver o ensemble em vez de um só modelo, porque é mais fiavel ter em conta muitos modelos diferentes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

AnDré disse:


> Amanhã por esta hora, a palavra de ordem será: NEVE.
> Mais uma vez!



E lá está S.Mamede pintada de verde !!!


----------



## cardu (24 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

MSantos disse:


> Este cenário é quase impossivel de acontecer
> Os modelos gostam de nos por a sonhar a esta distancia





Se tal acontecesse o que iria acontecer por ca afinal???


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

Nesta saída o GFS já modificou totalmente o cenário para o dia 5 de Fevereiro. 

Não devem criar grandes expectativas com previsões a esta distancia temporal.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Dan disse:


> Nesta saída o GFS já modificou totalmente o cenário para o dia 5 de Fevereiro.
> 
> Não devem criar grandes expectativas com previsões a esta distancia temporal.



Sem dúvida.

Entretanto para o próximo fim de semana mais um cenário interessante para neve a cotas médias, segundo a run das 12h do GFS.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

João Dias disse:


> Sem dúvida.
> 
> Entretanto para o próximo fim de semana mais um cenário interessante para neve a cotas médias, segundo a run das 12h do GFS.



Acredito mais numa tempestade de vento e chuva que de neve e frio


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Que maravilha Montalegre!

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502


----------



## Nashville (24 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que maravilha Montalegre!
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502



boas.

amanhã estarei por essas bandas ???

algum conselho para chegar aí ????

levo correntes pro que der e vier 

cumps
Nashville


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Voçês já viram esta Run do GFS...Isto está um espectáculo este Inverno!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Completamente patética ... desculpem !!

Não faz qualquer sentido .... 
Nem a menos de 180 horas faz sentido !!


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Faz todo o sentido esta run, existe bastante potencial já para dias 30/31, para não falar de Fevereiro que esse sim parece me, ser um mês de fazer Historia Vamos aproveitar este Inverno, pois não sabemos quando voltamos a ter mais um igual!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Nuno disse:


> Faz todo o sentido esta run, existe bastante potencial já para dias 30/31, para não falar de Fevereiro que esse sim parece me, ser um mês de fazer Historia Vamos aproveitar este Inverno, pois não sabemos quando voltamos a ter mais um igual!



Refiro-me principalmente ás linhas depressionárias ... mas se gostam de cenários de sonho!!
O que tenho a dizer é ... é muito bom sonhar


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Completamente patética ... desculpem !!
> 
> Não faz qualquer sentido ....
> Nem a menos de 180 horas faz sentido !!



 essa saída não percebi desculpa lá!! Não é uma run são várias a mostrar uma tendência bem marcada de um inicio de Fevereiro muito bom já falei nisto a dois dias...e penso que antes dessa entrada fria possível teremos uma boa tempestade entre o dia 30 e dia 1


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Refiro-me principalmente ás linhas depressionárias ... mas se gostam de cenários de sonho!!
> O que tenho a dizer é ... é muito bom sonhar



Ok, opiniões! Mas claro nos estamos cá para ver ! Eu sonhar ate gosto, mas não é com a Meteorologia


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Completamente patética ... desculpem !!
> 
> Não faz qualquer sentido ....
> Nem a menos de 180 horas faz sentido !!



Patética...não será concerteza o termo mais adequado...Se calhar no inicio do Inverno se se alguém afirmasse que iria nevar 8 vezes em Bragança ( 9 contando com o dia de amanhã), seria considerado uma patetice, no entanto...


----------



## psm (24 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Completamente patética ... desculpem !!
> 
> Não faz qualquer sentido ....
> Nem a menos de 180 horas faz sentido !!



Assino por baixo! É um autentico devaneio, é por isso que o GFS a médio e a longo prazo está com previsões cada vez piores.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

psm disse:


> Assino por baixo! É um autentico devaneio, é por isso que o GFS a médio e a longo prazo está com previsões cada vez piores.



Já viram a Run das 18 do ECMWF para o proximo fim de semana? Parece-me que existe alguma sintonia com o GFS, pelo menos no frio previsto...


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já viram a Run das 18 do ECMWF para o proximo fim de semana? Parece-me que existe alguma sintonia com o GFS, pelo menos no frio previsto...



Claro que sim, aqui não existe nenhuma patetice, existe sim possíveis potenciais que podem muito bem ocorrer como ocorrerão os outros eventos á umas semanas atrás. Como disseste e bem niguem dizia que ia nevar 9 vezes em Bragança para não falar de outras cidades como o Porto, etc..


----------



## psm (24 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já viram a Run das 18 do ECMWF para o proximo fim de semana? Parece-me que existe alguma sintonia com o GFS, pelo menos no frio previsto...



Vais ter que explicar onde tu vês a run das (18) do ECMWF a toda gente? E ter que pôr o link dela.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

CAPE +18h 








Precipitação


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

psm disse:


> Vais ter que explicar onde tu vês a run das (18) do ECMWF a toda gente?



Peço desculpa , não é das 18 mas sim das 12!


----------



## psm (24 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Peço desculpa , não é das 18 mas sim das 12!



 Pois mas quem é que vai ao reboque, mesmo que o ECMWF tenha de vez enquando um devaneio?


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Impensável....
Era o caos se isto acontecesse!!


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

psm disse:


> Pois mas quem é que vai ao reboque, mesmo que o ECMWF tenha de vez enquando um devaneio?



Sinceramente não sei...mas também não há dado nenhum que me faça afirmar que tal não pode acontecer, por isso penso que não pode haver cepticismo em metereologia, a não ser que conheças algum modelo que tenha uma previsão diferente e que seja mais fiável que o GFS ou o ECMWF, caso contrário limito-me a interpretar o que os modelos dizem e não em fazer futurologia baseada em nada...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

thunderboy disse:


> Impensável....
> Era o caos se isto acontecesse!!



Isso está a 312 horas de distância...e mais uma vez digo: Impensável? Porquê? não é impensável nevar em Lisboa...? e no Porto?...mas já nevou!


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

thunderboy disse:


> Impensável....
> Era o caos se isto acontecesse!!



Altamente improvável, mas se queres cartas para o caos, onde foste buscar essa esta lá outras muito melhores em termos de neve se é isso que queres dizer com esta imagem, mas também te digo, hoje em dia acredito em tudo, tudo o que posso acontecer não me vai espantar muito, mas eu gosto é disto assim nunca se sabe nada ao certo Mas o certo é que este ano ja houve muitas surpresas, mais umas qual era a diferença? Nenhuma !


----------



## DMartins (24 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Impensável....
> Era o caos se isto acontecesse!!



Não era o isso acontecer, mas o tantos dias seguidos uma situação invulgar...


----------



## psm (24 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sinceramente não sei...mas também não há dado nenhum que me faça afirmar que tal não pode acontecer, por isso penso que não pode haver cepticismo em metereologia, a não ser que conheças algum modelo que tenha uma previsão diferente e que seja mais fiável que o GFS ou o ECMWF, caso contrário limito-me a interpretar o que os modelos dizem e não em fazer futurologia baseada em nada...





O que estou a referir é que o mais fiavel é o ECMWF, e até agora tem o sido nas ultimas situações  de onde só houve um  episódio que foi o da neve e que se manteve a previsão de nevar no norte, que foi o NOGAP´S


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

psm disse:


> o que estou a referir é que o mais fiavel é o ecmwf, e até agora tem o sido nas ultimas situações  de onde só houve um  episódio que foi o da neve e que se manteve a previsão de nevar no norte, que foi o nogap´s



e GME


----------



## *Dave* (24 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Daqui a 300h


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

psm disse:


> O que estou a referir é que o mais fiavel é o ECMWF, e até agora tem o sido nas ultimas situações  de onde só houve um  episódio que foi o da neve e que se manteve a previsão de nevar no norte, que foi o NOGAP´S



Todos tem dias. Por exemplo o ECMWF não fez isto que o GFS fez 3 dias antes. Nada  mais se pode pedir a um modelo do que esta exactidão a 3 dias de distância.


----------



## meteo (25 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

thunderboy disse:


> Impensável....
> Era o caos se isto acontecesse!!


 mesmo olhando para as surpresas deste Inverno nevar no pais todo,inclusive no Atlantico, já me parece de mais...


----------



## meo (25 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

boa noite a todos
pelo que tenho visto nas varias saidas este ano pouco ao nada tem falhado
na ultima entrada de frio polar tambem estava a mais de 300h ninguem queria 
acredidar mas acabou por chegar em força que diga o pessoal do norte
pelo frio e neve que tiveram ja neste inverno por isso digo na minha umilde opiniao que todo e posivel e pesoal sonhar faz muito bem
uma duvida, se nos dias 4,5 e6 o que esta previsto nesta run que temperaturas poderiam ser esperadas em lisboa por exemplo?
obrg.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

thunderboy disse:


> Impensável....
> Era o caos se isto acontecesse!!




Os modelos a 300 horas servem apenas para irmos seguindo as tendências, sem grandes entusiasmos ou euforias.

Além do mais esse mapa de neve do meteociel é enganador, as pessoas pensam que corresponde a neve a cota zero ou qualquer coisa desse género, e isso não é verdade, chegam a pôr tracinhos onde nem há precipitação.

O mapa meteopt equivalente a esse em termos de cotas é este:






Ou seja, seria fantástico mas nada de nevões em pleno mar


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

meo disse:


> boa noite a todos
> pelo que tenho visto nas varias saidas este ano pouco ao nada tem falhado
> na ultima entrada de frio polar tambem estava a mais de 300h ninguem queria
> acredidar mas acabou por chegar em força que diga o pessoal do norte
> ...



É isso mesmo!! GFS conseguiu prever entradas potentes que tivemos este inverno com uma bela precisão e ainda no segundo painel, dai eu dizer que não é assim tão descabido o que tem mostrado...tendências meus amigos tendências é do que se trata


----------



## meo (25 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

e sao tendencias para levar a serio
se repararmos bem ja a 2 dias se sao cologadas em varias saidas 
por isso todas sao para levar em conta mesmo por muito improvavel ao futurologistas


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

Alguns mapas para o dia de hoje

























Ondulação







As marés:





Outros: http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2009 às 09:38)

Esta run do GFS (00h) estaciona uma depressão daqui a 6 dias (140h) em cima de nós ... durante vários dias ... !!

E o AA no posicionamento ideal para o pessoal do Sul ... bem em cima das ilhas britânicas !!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Começa-se a ver novamente algo no "fundo do túnel"...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Actualizei as animações do meu post anterior com as saídas mais recentes.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

Mais uma sistema frontal a deixar uns bons 10 ou 20mm e ondulação na costa ocidental à volta de uns 4m. O noroeste não nos favorece mas não podendo repetir os dias de levante do ano passado o que temos de momento já não é mau...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2009 às 10:51)

Interessante ... muito interessante estas runs


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

Isto pode ser perigoso.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 11:32)

O cenário para os dias 30, 31 e 1 começa a ficar muito prometedor para quem como eu gosta de fortes temporais de vento e chuva


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

thunderboy disse:


> Isto pode ser perigoso.



Mais uma vez o Algarve só deverá apanhar com os chuviscos.. situação de NO, atravessa o território e já cá chega em dissipação!! Corrijam-me se estiver enganado!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

Já estamos habituados ... caro colega Algarvio, mas pode que nesse fim de semana a seguir se arranje qualquer coisinha para nós !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

Aqui, no Algarve nada de novo, mais uma chuvinha fraca e já ficamos contentes , e Janeiro vai ser o 4º mês consecutivo com a precipitação abaixo do normal, só se vier algum dilúvio até ao final do mês , o modelo europeu já retirou a depressão que passava a sul do Algarve e só vejo AA e AA ainda por estes lados.


----------



## Stinger (25 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

thunderboy disse:


> Impensável....
> Era o caos se isto acontecesse!!



Potente 

E uma dose de calmex


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

a run das 6z do gfs tá um mimo a situação para 29jan-3feb é como o klaus mas mais forte e a sullindo
aqui o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

estas situações e sucessões de instabilidade já me fazem lembrar um pouco o Inverno de 2000/2001. Não Tarda muito e se continuar assim é possível surgirem de novo as cheias no Vale do Tejo.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

stormy disse:


> a run das 6z do gfs tá um mimo a situação para 29jan-3feb é como o klaus mas mais forte e a sullindo



Cuidado com as comparações, o Klaus teve ventos de 150km/h e rajadas superiores. Evita os exageros por favor.




Aurélio disse:


> Já estamos habituados ... caro colega Algarvio, mas pode que nesse fim de semana a seguir se arranje qualquer coisinha para nós !!



Se se confirmasse esta semana do GFS, quase que se devia abrir uma excepção e dar o nome de Aurélio I e II às depressões


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

"squidward 

estas situações e sucessões de instabilidade já me fazem lembrar um pouco o Inverno de 2000/2001. Não Tarda muito e se continuar assim é possível surgirem de novo as cheias no Vale do Tejo."

Penso que para chegar até esse ponto serão necessárias situações de pluviosidade continuada por vários meses. As barragens estão muito longe de encher, os níveis freáticos estão extremamente baixos e mesmo as entradas de depressões\superfícies frontais nada tem a ver com o sucedido em 2000\2001.
Off-topic, mas dentro do contexto: nesse ano hídrico desde o início de Outubro até Março os índices de pluviosidade foram sempre muito superiores ao normal e só após 3 meses é que se começaram a sentir os efeitos das subidas das águas.
Só para te exemplificar: os meses mais "secos" desse outono-inverno tiveram para cima de 350 mm e o máximo rondou os 860mm
Mas esperemos para ver já que a meteorologia por vezes surpreende


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Vince disse:


> Cuidado com as comparações, o Klaus teve ventos de 150km/h e rajadas superiores. Evita os exageros por favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não concordo muito. A 1ª depressão será efémera e não trará muita precipitação. Vem outra vez de noroeste. Já a segunda depressão que encosta ao cabo de São Vicente é mais favorável mas é também bastante estranha porque aparece do nada e fica rapidamente desligada do resto da circulação. Provavelmente dada a distância temporal, no GFS aparecerão outras opções...


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Eu só vejo uma opção do dia 30 ao dia 1 depressões que podem ser cavadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Segundo o ECMWF é bom ver a situação, a do GFS também está bem alinhada pode ser algo bom para o Algarve., mas até pode mudar.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

entre os dias 29 de janeiro e 3 de fevereiro começa a desenhar-se ,em todos os modelos, uma situação de tempo adverso ou mesmo severo com muito vento e chuva ( quiça trovoadas) , neve a cotas medias  e ondulação forte.
segundo o GFS, primeiro uma frente fria relativamente activa ao aproximar-se do continente dará origem  a uma ciclogenese a NW do mesmo, essa depressao com pressao minima de 995hpa deslocar-se-há para SE atravessando o sul de portugal em fase de enchimento, depois uma segunda frente criará um cavado a W do continente e grará uma segunda depressao igualmente potente que a anterior que cruzará lentamente o centro do pais de WSW para ENE .
atenção que esta situação já se encontra modelada dentro dos limites de fiabilidade dos modelos sendo muito provavel o seu desenvolvimento.
aqui o ensemble para o centro:


----------



## José C (25 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

stormy disse:


> entre os dias 29 de janeiro e 3 de fevereiro começa a desenhar-se ,em todos os modelos, uma situação de tempo adverso ou mesmo severo com muito vento e chuva ( quiça trovoadas) , neve a cotas medias  e ondulação forte.
> segundo o GFS, primeiro uma frente fria relativamente activa ao aproximar-se do continente dará origem  a uma ciclogenese a NW do mesmo, essa depressao com pressao minima de 995hpa deslocar-se-há para SE atravessando o sul de portugal em fase de enchimento, depois uma segunda frente criará um cavado a W do continente e grará uma segunda depressao igualmente potente que a anterior que cruzará lentamente o centro do pais de WSW para ENE .
> atenção que esta situação já se encontra modelada dentro dos limites de fiabilidade dos modelos sendo muito provavel o seu desenvolvimento.
> aqui o ensemble para o centro:



A confirmar-se essa previsão, posso desde já começar a fazer planos para uma observação mais detalhada visto que para mim será um fim-de-semana tipo mini-férias.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## psm (25 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

squidward disse:


> estas situações e sucessões de instabilidade já me fazem lembrar um pouco o Inverno de 2000/2001. Não Tarda muito e se continuar assim é possível surgirem de novo as cheias no Vale do Tejo.





Tenho de corrigir o que escreves-te, porque além do que o aristocrata escreveu, terá se ter em consideração a precipitação que tem ocorrido em Espanha, e tem sido pouca. Teria de ter começado a chover desde Novembro lá, e não aconteceu.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Uma coisa é certa este Outono-Inverno tem sido fantástico...só tenho pena de já estarmos no final de Janeiro...mas aínda não perdi a esperança de este ano ver um dos maiores nevões de que há memória em Bragança...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Penso que ainda há espaço para a qualquer momento cair um grande nevão. Ainda há espaço temporal para isso acontecer e com condições climáticas como as que temos tido pode-se pensar em algo do género. A caixa de surpresas foi aberta este ano e quem sabe?
*Só uma coisa*: alguém tem algum estudo que relacione a temperatura do mar da nossa costa (continental, Açores e Madeira) e a sua relação directa com a formação de depressões baixas que normalmente atravessavam a zona no sentido SO-NE? Digo isto porque a temperatura do mar na nossa costa subiu muito desde 1950 segundo estudos que li há 2\3 anos; como a temperatura este ano na nossa costa anda mais baixa será que há alguma relação com esta entrada de depressões provenientes do NO? Dúvidas...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Uma coisa é certa este Outono-Inverno tem sido fantástico...só tenho pena de já estarmos no final de Janeiro...mas aínda não perdi a esperança de este ano ver um dos maiores nevões de que há memória em Bragança...



De facto tem sido!!! Daqui a uns meses, vamos dizer o nosso "Outono-Inverno-Primavera" foram fabulosos. Eu tenho 33 e episódios aconteceram muitos, em vários anos, mas tantos numa só temporada...hum!!! Valorizar os momentos são a chave!!! E estamos todos a viver...história!!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Vou guardar as imagens desta run como recordação  

Quanto ao meu nome para essas depressões, ficou provado que tens bom sentido de humor *Vince*


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Muita precipitação foi prás couves ... mas contudo e é o mais importante: a têndencia essa está toda lá, e creio que amanhã será o dia decisivo para saber o que nos espera ... !!


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Não vejo tendência de nenhuma. Estas run's não fazem sentido. Grandes monstros... parece que estamos no final de Setembro. Com esta corrente de oeste imparável pelos 40/50 norte acho difícil aparecer alguma coisa interessante. Chegaremos aos 300mm este ano? 

Siga a neve então.


----------



## Camone (25 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Ainda falta um bocado, mas seria bom que isto se confirmasse (previsao de precipitacao para a pro'xima Sexta-F.):








Ainda ha' que chover mais para repor os aquiferos:


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

segundo as runs que teem sido tao faladas, se se concretizarem basicamente acontece o que? Chuva forte, neve a cotas baixas, ventos fortes?


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

kikofra disse:


> segundo as runs que teem sido tao faladas, se se concretizarem basicamente acontece o que? Chuva forte, neve a cotas baixas, ventos fortes?



Principalmente chuvas fortes e ventos muito fortes a neve apenas nas cotas normais...Penso que vamos ter duas depressões uma a cavar rapidamente que deve se deslocar dos Açores até ao norte da Galiza  dia 29/30 e outra que se desloca dos Açores mas que vem já formada da América e que se desloca para o continente com uma pressão baixa  esta a partir do dia 1... 

Veremos se continua a mostrar o que disse  e até que ponto podem ser fortes ou não, pessoalmente acredito que sejam.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Que Inverno, hem?
Se alguém em Novembro ousasse dizer que antes de Janeiro terminado verias o solo dos  campos Sete (7) vezes nevado, 
dirias que são ideias  de  tresloucado, não lhe davas trocado
e seguirias no teu passo apressado.
Ainda hoje ,mais uma vez neste Inverno, o "tempo" abriu telejornais.
E ainda o carla/klaus não está terminado
e já há promessa de mais.:
-Já aqui para sexta foi falado, mais importantes  precipitações.
Estará quase confirmado .
Mas e para depois? 
Para apenas mais 2 dias , já viram as previsões?( mas ainda não confirmado?)







[/URL][/IMG]

e 






[/URL][/IMG]

O tempo voltará a abrir os telejornais?
Neste farto Inverno , sabem que mais?
eu não...


----------



## Camone (26 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

kikofra disse:


> segundo as runs que teem sido tao faladas, se se concretizarem basicamente acontece o que? Chuva forte, neve a cotas baixas, ventos fortes?



Se se concretizar iremos ter bastante precipitacao (ver gra'fico acima) mas claro, ainda e' cedo para ter certezas.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

vamos lá ver se este entusiasmo não dará lugar a outros sentimentos... Se eu mandasse no tempo deixaria estar como ontem as runs mostravam...

Porque nesta altura temos já pelo GFS uma depressão a cavar junto à costa a 975hPa. Pelo ECM das 0z 980hPa bem definidos (provavelmente já próximo dos tais 975hPa no núcleo...

Estamos longe é certo, mas é uma situação que se evoluir no mesmo sentido de ontem para hoje, nos próximos dias, será tudo menos agradável


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2009 às 11:19)

Hum ... condições para trovoadas a partir de Quinta/Sexta !!!

Interessante ......
Vitamos não te preocupes ... não creio que se descer tão baixo seja na posição que é prevista neste momento, mas sim a Noroeste da Galiza !!

Eu também gostava mais de ontem ... era mais chuva que vento, e hoje é mais ao contrário !!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Se isto se confirmasse em termos de pressão, vento e ondulação teríamos grandes chatices novamente no Norte e Centro !!

Um grande devaneio do GFS só pode .... e situação de chuva durante todo este tempo, incrivel de facto esta run ... mas deve ser mais um devaneio ... provavelmente esta depressão prevista para Sábado deverá passar mais como a de Sexta-Feira !!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

Meu Deus que cenário, mas sabem que o AA ficar mesmo na posição prevista entre Sexta e Domingo essa depressão pode mesmo ser mais empurrada para cima de nós ... mas tenho a certeza que não será com os níveis de depressão completamente caóticos que estão sendo previstos pelo GFS !!

Talvez mais pros 990 mb !!


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

avisinha-se uma situação muito grave com muito vento,chuva, neve a cotas medias, ondulação, tudo....
esta situção vai ocorrer em duas fazers correspondentes á passagem de duas depressoes bastante intensas e " na flor da vida".














depois destas depressões há duas possibilidades ou ligação AA com a escandinavia e consequente corrente fria de NE ou manutenção da corrente perturbada de W com um anticiclone na europa de leste e o AA na zona açores-madeira


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

Sonho ou realidade? O que importa é que está lá... 






Por mais que me custe dizer, é a verdade: isto são previsões a longo prazo, ainda não têm qualquer fiabilidade. Mas não deixa de ser uma situação bastante interessante, e que eu (e muitos outros) quero que aconteça... 

É preciso ter fé nestas situações, pois este iria ser um dos melhores Invernos de sempre, na minha opinião.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

stormy disse:


> avisinha-se uma situação muito grave com muito vento,chuva, neve a cotas medias, ondulação, tudo....
> esta situção vai ocorrer em duas fazers correspondentes á passagem de duas depressoes bastante intensas e " na flor da vida".
> 
> 
> ...




Eu aposto que... a depressão passará ao largo da costa portuguesa, enfraquecerá e passará quiças pelo estreito para o mediterrâneo onde poderá ganhar novamente força, se nao se dissipar antes.






Os anticiclones, para mim, irão unir-se com 99% certeza, sendo que o AA Açores pode muito bem meter-se na peninsula e gerar fluxo de leste em vez de Nordeste.. 

Resumindo, a seguir à passagem da depressão, deve vir frio seco, situação temporaria..


----------



## psm (26 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Venho fazer um apelo à situação que poderá se azivinhar para o serem comedidos, pois se esta situação para domingo vier a acontecer será muito complicada para Portugal


----------



## Hazores (26 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

bom dia

como a depressão vai passar primeiro nos Açores eu depois digo como foi para voçês aí no continente se irem preparando ou não


----------



## Hazores (26 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

se estas previsões se mantiverem o tempo vai ficar bastante ruim e se a depresão descer mais a sul é desta que vamos ter inverno à séria com muito vento e chuva


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> como a depressão vai passar primeiro nos Açores eu depois digo como foi para voçês aí no continente se irem preparando ou não




Eu só confio nas previsões de modelos quando entramos nas 72 horas. Daí que tenha ainda muitas reservas para a 2ª depressão ao largo de Portugal, ainda falta bastante. É para ir observando as evoluções. Afinal só começou a cavar assim no GFS na run das 18, ontem na saída do meio dia ainda não estava assim. 

De qualquer forma, aí nos Açores estejam atentos pois a primeira depressão tem um aperto isobárico mesmo sobre S.Miguel e Santa Maria, uma situação a acompanhar com mais cuidado, pois aí sim, já falamos a 72 horas horas (3 dias). Mas também pode mudar obviamente.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

Bem esta situação, (se se confirmar visto que ainda falta bastante tempo), do proximo fim de semana parece-me ser diferente de todas as outras, vem certinha e direitinha ao territorio nacional, nem o sul pode reclamar. E trás muita animação de certeza. *Não é assim? Ou estou a analisar mal?*

Uma situação para acompanhar com toda a certeza....


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

ac_cernax disse:


> Bem esta situação, (se se confirmar visto que ainda falta bastante tempo), do proximo fim de semana parece-me ser diferente de todas as outras, vem certinha e direitinha ao territorio nacional, nem o sul pode reclamar. E trás muita animação de certeza. *Não é assim? Ou estou a analisar mal?*
> 
> Uma situação para acompanhar com toda a certeza....



É uma situação a acompanhar e pode ainda mudar muito... Se fosse agora, e repito SE, seria uma situação muito preocupante sobretudo ao nível dos ventos e ondulação...

Mas cá está ainda falta... é o médio prazo! Demasiado perto para dizer que é fantasia, mas demasiado longe para afirmar que vai mesmo ocorrer assim!


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Situação interessante de facto, mas também algo preocupante caso se concretize assim como mostra o modelo GFS.Ainda falta muito tempo, muitas runs, e se calhar algumas ainda sairão mais "extremas" que esta, por isso vamos aguardar com calma...


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu aposto que... a depressão passará ao largo da costa portuguesa, enfraquecerá e passará quiças pelo estreito para o mediterrâneo onde poderá ganhar novamente força, se nao se dissipar antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



assim como o dizes é mais provavel que a depressao cruze a PI de NW  para SW  do que fazer o tragecto por gibraltar....a ver vamos
seja como for será na mesma uma situação  " do caraças "...


----------



## bewild (26 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Bem por estas últimas runs poderemos ter um cenário "agradável" mas ainda é muito cedo para fazer previsão deixa passar mais tempo para podermos então ditar previsões.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

Indiquei aquele trajecto da depressão, mas ainda não tinha observado a animação que o Vince colocou.. Mas trata-se realmente de uma situação que pode ser complicada para muitas localidades, neste momento ainda não deviamos afirmar certezas nos trajectos (foi erro meu).

Observando a animação do Vince, dá a entender que o trajecto seria a Galiza, até SW de França.

Mas a minha hipótese fundamentei-a observando/antevendo que a bolsa de frio se despegasse a norte, como que permitindo a união dos AA, e se deslocasse para sul enfraquecendo o frio progressivamente, mas alimentando no entanto de convectividade a depressão. Por isso afirmei que esta se deslocasse para sul, ao longo da costa..

Mas ainda é cedo, e admito que tratando-se de uma situação potencialmente perigosa, todo o cuidado é pouco nos prognosticos.

Mas o AA dos Açores, parece-me que se esticaria para as Ilhas Britânicas e o outro se alargaria até à Escandinávia (fundido-se os 2), ou então este último desaparece pelo interior da Europa..

Ainda é cedo..


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

Paulo H disse:


> Indiquei aquele trajecto da depressão, mas ainda não tinha observado a animação que o Vince colocou..




É outra Paulo. Há 2 depressões diferentes, a que coloquei era a primeira, a segunda de facto iria mergulhar para sul enquanto enchia rapidamente como que querendo poupar Portugal a chatices mais graves a nível de vento.

Eu daqui a bocado coloco a animação toda mas da run das 12Z quando esta sair (lá para as 16:00 até chegar a esse dia)


----------



## godzila (26 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

este sim é bem melhor de ver do que a depreção que só dá vento e chuva e problemas


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

godzila disse:


> este sim é bem melhor de ver do que a depreção que só dá vento e chuva e problemas



É depressão...não depreção...

E que eu saiba a neve o frio e o gelo também dão problemas, se forem em excesso, é como tudo na vida,  o que é demais derrama a obra...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

Acabadinha de sair.
Mesmo fresquinha.
A 1ª depressão já irá dar que falar na madrugada de quinta para sexta 
pelo menos aqui por terras do noroeste:







[/URL][/IMG]

Esta saída das 12 h do GFS cava ainda mais todo sistema depressionário
e coloca-o quase a roçar o Noroeste da P.I.

Quanto ao que poderá ainda vir mais lá para diante o melhor é nem falar,
já que a distância ainda é larga mas, os modelos apontam para cenários ainda  mais gravosos do que para sexta.
Habemos Inverno...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

Depois do devaneio chega a realidade .... run das 12h !!!
Agora sim faz mais sentido ...


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

Sendo que a realidade ainda é mais extrema que o devaneio... a acompanhar com muita atenção...


----------



## RMira (26 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

vitamos disse:


> Sendo que a realidade ainda é mais extrema que o devaneio... a acompanhar com muita atenção...



Sem dúvida...que situação complicada! 

Mas quer-me parecer que saída após saída o centro da depressão será colocado mais a Norte até encontrar o centro da anterior depressão. Ainda assim, certamente que trará fortes chuvadas e ventos fortes a muito fortes em todo o território.

Nota: O O ECM corrobora na mesma linha de pensamento do GFS!





Fonte: http://www.meteociel.com


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

mirones disse:


> Sem dúvida...que situação complicada!
> 
> Mas quer-me parecer que saída após saída o centro da depressão será colocado mais a Norte até encontrar o centro da anterior depressão. Ainda assim, certamente que trará fortes chuvadas e ventos fortes a muito fortes em todo o território.



Sim, a colocação ainda pode variar, mas como dizes os efeitos vão-se sentir... 

Mas há uma coisa: Embora a segunda depressão seja aquela que se apresenta mais intensa, não nos podemos esquecer que a primeira já é suficientemente complicada... E já está aí a 72h!


----------



## tugaafonso (26 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

Sem dúvida que se aproximam dias interessantes. Amnahã, por esta hora, teremos concerteza mais informações. Mas o que até agora os gráficos demonstram são mais uns dias interessantes. Mas que rico inverno este!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

Parece-me muito mais vento e ondulação do que chuva !!

Desculpem a franqueza ... mas sim pode ser problemática novamente para o Noroeste ... aqui no sul apesar de levarmos com alguma coisa será mais no Norte e Centro !

A partir de agora é sempre a tirar no sul ou não (?) !!

O MetOffice actualizou a sua previsão sazonal e indica que o trimeste Fev/Mar/Abril será seco ... 
Veremos ....


----------



## psm (26 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Se mantiverem as tendencias dos modelos e especialmente desta ultima run, tenho que dizer que o nosso pais não está preparado para um acontecimento destes.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

Quanto a mim já pouca intensidade vai tirar pelo contrario acredito que meta mais intensidade em ambas, como já foi dito a localização do centro ainda vai variar mas meter mais a norte não acredito até porque a tendência da segunda é depois vir para sul! Tanto uma como a outra podem trazer um cenário preocupante, e quanto mais perto estiverem da costa pior será em termos de vento. Rezem para que não cave mais ainda


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece-me muito mais vento e ondulação do que chuva !!
> 
> Desculpem a franqueza ... mas sim pode ser problemática novamente para o Noroeste ... aqui no sul apesar de levarmos com alguma coisa será mais no Norte e Centro !
> 
> A partir de agora é sempre a tirar no sul ou não (?) !!



A run do GFS não é bem isso que indica, sobretudo na 2ª depressão. O Enchimento a NE é intenso e isso faria com que as bandas de precipitação até fossem mais intensas no próprio sul... Obviamente que até lá ainda poderão haver alterações, mas penso que é uma situação com potencial para poderes ter um pouco mais de animação aí pelo Algarve!


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2009 às 16:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece-me muito mais vento e ondulação do que chuva !!
> 
> Desculpem a franqueza ... mas sim pode ser problemática novamente para o Noroeste ... aqui no sul apesar de levarmos com alguma coisa será mais no Norte e Centro !
> 
> ...



Eu vejo muita mas muita chuva nas duas depressões, se cair aquilo é inundações de norte a sul...


----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Ja nem me lembro quando houve inundaçoes no douro  


Venha a chuvaaaaa


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

Cá vai a animação da saída das 12Z.
Alterações mais evidentes, a primeira depressão mais a norte dos Açores, a segunda depressão com um comportamento menos estranho, já não vai tanto para sul, parece ser mais lógico agora, e com frentes mais intensas que com estes ventos poderiam fazer mossa. Nunca é demais referir que são muitas horas e que pequenas alterações implicam por vezes grandes mudanças. Basta olhar para a diferença em apenas numa run em que algumas ilhas nos Açores passaram para uma situação bem mais confortável. E até lá, pode melhorar mais, tal como pode piorar.


----------



## trepkos (26 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

ac_cernax disse:


> Bem esta situação, (se se confirmar visto que ainda falta bastante tempo), do proximo fim de semana parece-me ser diferente de todas as outras, vem certinha e direitinha ao territorio nacional, nem o sul pode reclamar. E trás muita animação de certeza. *Não é assim? Ou estou a analisar mal?*
> 
> Uma situação para acompanhar com toda a certeza....



Olha que não sei.. o Sul não é agraciado pela Mãe Natureza, aqui é sempre verão


----------



## ruiadam (26 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Na próxima semana terei de estar durante 5 dias na zona centro/sul de Espanha, acham que de alguma forma as previsões péssimistas ou muito péssimistas poderão alastrar para território vizinho e nesse caso a área de Madrid para baixo poderá ser fustigada por condições de clima muito adversas?


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

Depois de um ano de 2008 praticamente em seca fraca ( 68% do território), iniciamos o ano de 2009 em total  inversão.
Vamos ver o que este ano nos reserva


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

vitamos disse:


> Obviamente que até lá ainda poderão haver alterações, mas penso que é uma situação com potencial para poderes ter um pouco mais de animação aí pelo Algarve!




Sim, a localização exacta, não é por estar mais a norte ou a sul que seja o mais importante, se tem mais 5 ou menos 5 hPa, interessa sobretudo a disposição a situação sinóptica geral e a disposição dos gradientes isobáricos e depois as frentes que gera. 

Por exemplo apesar da depressão a norte esta situação nesta imagem poderia ser chata para todo o litoral a sul de Lisboa se se comprovasse, uma frente activa neste cenário de ventos fortes.


----------



## rbsmr (26 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> ste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viva! É precisamente sobre este run que tenho umas dúvidas sobre a situação nos Açores a partir de dia 31-01 a 03-02: em todas as cartas a RA dos Açores aparece numa zona de fronteira entre um núcleo de altas pressões e baixas. Significará um dias de vento forte? O que me podem dizer para a R.A. dos Açores durante esse período? Obrigado!


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Chuvas fortes vao cair nos proximos dias mais para o final do dia/inicio de noite  e madrugada. ( pelo menos a norte e centro)

O meu site de eleição ( windguru) nunca falha.


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

rbsmr disse:


> Viva! É precisamente sobre este run que tenho umas dúvidas sobre a situação nos Açores a partir de dia 31-01 a 03-02: em todas as cartas a RA dos Açores aparece numa zona de fronteira entre um núcleo de altas pressões e baixas. Significará um dias de vento forte? O que me podem dizer para a R.A. dos Açores durante esse período? Obrigado!



Umas seis mensagens mais acima está uma animação de previsão dos ventos onde pode ficar com uma ideia dos Açores.


----------



## Redfish (26 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

A chuva já está garantida só resta saber a intensidade desta...


----------



## ppereira (26 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

mas será que isto não acaba!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Lisboa e Faro. A previsão em texto da run das 12H


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

ppereira disse:


> mas será que isto não acaba!!!!



O que é que não acaba

Nem me tinha apercebido que já tinha chegado ao post nº 500


----------



## ppereira (26 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

ppereira disse:


> mas será que isto não acaba!!!!


----------



## ppereira (26 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Esqueço sempre da legenda.

verde: 1 a 10 cm
laranja: 10 a 25 cm
azul claro 25 a 50 cm


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

De facto promete ser um periodo de grande actividade!É surpreendente como as depressões se sucedem e cavam assim tão perto de nós! O Sábado 31/01 a confirmar-se o cenário será um dia de alerta especialmente elevado!! 

Vince: esses mapas animados  de pressão e vento são espectaculares e bem elucidativos!

Qual é o link para aceder aos mesmos? 

Procurei na net e não encontrei...


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Snifa disse:


> Qual é o link para aceder aos mesmos?
> Procurei na net e não encontrei...



Estarão muito em breve acessíveis a todos. Eu sei que já disse isso anteriormente, mas não tínhamos infraestrutura nem recursos nem largura de banda para disponibilizar isso, mas agora já temos quase tudo preparado, em breve estará tudo operacional, tal como os meteogramas que o hotspot tem colocado e outras coisas.


----------



## Defender (26 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Existe alguma probabilidade de queda de neve tambem ?


----------



## kikofra (26 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

Defender disse:


> Existe alguma probabilidade de queda de neve tambem ?



acho que so as cotas normais


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Não é minha prática cada vez que há uma actualização de este ou daquele modelo vir para aqui de imediato ou à posteriori comentar, até porque normalmente as saídas seguintes vêm muitas vezes pôr em cheque as nossas afirmações se falarmos sobretudo para cenários de mais de 90 horas. 
Mas serve a presente intervenção para sobretudo desdramatizar o que por aqui já é dado como certo quando ainda agora com esta actualização do  modelo Europeu as dúvidas da intensidade da 1ª depressão a atingir-nos mantêm-se:






[/URL][/IMG]

Na realidade este cenário proposto pelo ECMWF é muito mais brando quer em precipitações, quer em ventos.
Amanhã, e porque ainda há tempo, teremos os modelos a propor cenários inversos ou seja o europeu mais gravoso e o GFS mais brando.
Não seria a 1ª vez.
Para depois de sexta, honestamente, aí considero mesmo especulação desde já adiantar cenários efectivos e concretos.
Ainda assim não haverá muitas dúvidas que entraremos num período de precipitações generalizadas (Algarve finalmente incluído) e até eventualmente quantiosas.
Mas daí a afirmar que " atenção, atenção : vêm aí fortes temporais e não sei se o País estará preparado " , não será para já, um pouquito exagerado?


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

o enseble para o litoral centro:


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Vince disse:


>



Já repararam onde se originam as duas depressões ??  latitudes um pouco estranhas não ?? para depressões tão cavadas.

O jet stream anda muito descaído aqui para os nossos lados   isto não vai acabar bem :assobio:


----------



## Hazores (26 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

boas

ao ver o o run das 12h do GFS fiquei com uma duvida.
se alguem me puder esclarecer que o faça.

a duvida é a seguinte:

com a previsão de chuva e com temperaturas de -4 e -31º C a 850 e 500 hpa, respectivamente e com 11 ºC à superficie e com pressão de 1015 hpa será possivel chover granizo?

obrigado pelas respostas


PS: caso este comentário não se insira neste tópico peço desculpa aos moderadores


----------



## iceworld (26 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

Vince disse:


> Estarão muito em breve acessíveis a todos. Eu sei que já disse isso anteriormente, mas não tínhamos infraestrutura nem recursos nem largura de banda para disponibilizar isso, mas agora já temos quase tudo preparado, em breve estará tudo operacional, tal como os meteogramas que o hotspot tem colocado e outras coisas.




Um muito obrigado e força a quem anda com toda essa suadela!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

Mesmo assim, e vendo o meteograma do Hotspot coloca 43 mm muito pouco até ao dia vai tirando tirando tirando até que fica os chuviscos , estou pessimista só ver para crer, em termos meteorológicos este inverno tem sido uma seca, nada de interessante, o pessoal do Norte é forreta querem tudo para eles nem pensam do pessoal do sul.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (26 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Ola  todos. Já sigo este forum ha muito tempo mas é a primeira vez que escrevo aqui.
Sou um Meteomluco 
Vamos lá ver o que este fds nos tás.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> Ola  todos. Já sigo este forum ha muito tempo mas é a primeira vez que escrevo aqui.
> Sou um Meteomluco
> Vamos lá ver o que este fds nos tás.



Bem vindo!


----------



## Camone (26 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

Bom, parece que a quantidade de precipitacao entre Quinta e Domingo ira' ser aprecia'vel. Claro que ainda existem muitas borboletas mas o numero de "divergent paths" parece comecar a ficar mais restrito, especialmente a GFS+72h 

Esta chuva e' bem necessa'ria, se bem que nao me importava que a distribuicao fosse menos "skewed", i.e. se chuvesse um bocado mais em Julho e Agosto.

Previsoes para precipitacao entre Quinta e Domingo:


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

É verdade que ainda estamos um pouco longe, mas todas estas run's apontam para um fim de semana bem molhado, espero que a realidade não as venham a desmentir...


----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> Ola  todos. Já sigo este forum ha muito tempo mas é a primeira vez que escrevo aqui.
> Sou um Meteomluco
> Vamos lá ver o que este fds nos tás.



Mais um de Gondomar bem vindo rui moreira


----------



## RMira (26 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

Upa upa, parei nas 114h e deparo-me com isto...será que o melhor é mesmo continuar a ver a saída! Que brutalidade!!! 







Fonte: Meteociel


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

mirones disse:


> Upa upa, parei nas 114h e deparo-me com isto...será que o melhor é mesmo continuar a ver a saída! Que brutalidade!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O melhor mesmo é não


----------



## RMira (26 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

A curiosidade... 






Fonte: Meteociel

Já não falando no vento!!!






Fonte: http://www.wetterzentrale.de


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

mirones disse:


> A curiosidade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A curiosidade matou o gato mas desta vez quem o matou foi esta coisa


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Enfim algo que alguns membros já tinha vindo a alertar, tanto rezaram para vir, agora acho que vão ter de rezar para não vir, isto é um enorme bicho que niguem queria ter nem por perto,pelo menos eu, isto se isto se vier a confirmar mas nada de alarmismos Enfim vamos ver as próximas run


----------



## kikofra (26 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

se estas runs se confirmarem possivelmente os alertas do im serão de que cor para o vento e a chuva?


----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Laranja penso eu


----------



## RMira (26 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Stinger disse:


> Laranja penso eu



Sim, penso que a manter-se isto (ainda falta muito) será por aí com alerta vermelho ao nível do mar...

Mas...a situação pode melhor ou então ainda piorar mais! Por isso penso que o acompanhamento deve ser permanente...estou-me a recordar de uma situação semelhante no dia em que me inscrevi cá no fórum...

Dia 24 de Novembro de 2006... se se recordam foi alerta vermelho em quase todo (se não foi em todo) o país!








Fonte: Wetterzentrale


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

mirones disse:


> Sim, penso que a manter-se isto (ainda falta muito) será por aí com alerta vermelho ao nível do mar...
> 
> Mas...a situação pode melhor ou então ainda piorar mais! Por isso penso que o acompanhamento deve ser permanente...estou-me a recordar de uma situação semelhante no dia em que me inscrevi cá no fórum...
> 
> Dia 24 de Novembro de 2006... se se recordam foi alerta vermelho em quase todo (se não foi em todo) o país!


E no dia 4 de Novembro desse ano?


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Neste caso tínhamos laranja no alerta...mas é muito cedo para falar nisso porque a depressão ainda vai ter muitas formas e feitios e as isobaras vão estar ainda ou mais afastadas ou mais juntas...Mas para mim uma forte tempestade já ninguém a tira


----------



## RMira (26 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

thunderboy disse:


> E no dia 4 de Novembro desse ano?



Andei à procura desse dia e reparei que as cartas mostravam uma DANA. Não tenho os registos desse dia.


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

miguel disse:


> Neste caso tínhamos laranja no alerta...mas é muito cedo para falar nisso porque a depressão ainda vai ter muitas formas e feitios e as isobaras vão estar ainda ou mais afastadas ou mais juntas...Mas para mim uma forte tempestade já ninguém a tira



Reparem só no sonho de RUN's que aqui vai... Vejam as RUN's completas do GFS e reparem que são só depressões e temporais, alguns deles bem fortes, tanto a médio como a longo/muito longo prazo (nestes últimos não convém acreditar não é...):

Dia 30;
Dia 1;
Dia 5;
Dia 9.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

mirones disse:


> Andei à procura desse dia e reparei que as cartas mostravam uma DANA. Não tenho os registos desse dia.


Permitam-me só um OFF-TOPIC:


> 4 novembro 2006
> Uma forte "tromba d'água" assolou ontem as freguesias de Alcanena, Vila Moreira e Gouxaria. O próprio Presidente da Câmara confirmou perantes as câmaras de televisão que a chuvada torrencial não demorou mais de 20 a 30 minutos.
> Os pequenos ribeiros transbordarm e provocaram muitos estragos com intensas inundações e fortes correntes de àguas que arrastavam tudo no seu caminho. Os telejornais mostraram imagens preocupantes, tendo ficado dasalojadas algumas pessoas.
> Várias estradas foram cortadas, e o trânsito na auto-estrada A1 foi parcialmente interrompido devido a um aluimento de terras.
> ...



Lembro-me desse dia como se fosse hoje. Choveu torrencialmente e com trovoadas.


----------



## RMira (26 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

thunderboy disse:


> Permitam-me só um OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> 
> Lembro-me desse dia como se fosse hoje. Choveu torrencialmente e com trovoadas.



Pois, já me lembro...

Esperemos que este não provoque muitos danos, porque eles certamente irão existir...

Até amanhã pessoal, boa noite a todos!


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

thunderboy disse:


> Permitam-me só um OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> 
> Lembro-me desse dia como se fosse hoje. Choveu torrencialmente e com trovoadas.




Tomar nesse ano teve 3 cheias!!!

Vou estar em vila franca xira nesse fim semana em que preveem um grande temporal e ja sei q vfxira tb sofre mt com as cheias por isso acho q quero esse mau tempo bem longe daqui!!!!


----------



## rufer (26 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

thunderboy disse:


> Permitam-me só um OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> 
> Lembro-me desse dia como se fosse hoje. Choveu torrencialmente e com trovoadas.



Sim.Lembro-me perfeitamente. Eu tive a água a entrar-me dentro de casa e foi aflitivo. É por isso que fico sempre apreensivo quando surgem estas situações. Aliás, foi um dos factores que me fez começar a interessar mais pela meteorologia e a descobrir este forum. Espero que seja uma situação que não cause danos materiais e sobretudo pessoais se se confirmar.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

rufer disse:


> Sim.Lembro-me perfeitamente. Eu tive a água a entrar-me dentro de casa e foi aflitivo. É por isso que fico sempre apreensivo quando surgem estas situações. Aliás, foi um dos factores que me fez começar a interessar mais pela meteorologia e a descobrir este forum. Espero que seja uma situação que não cause danos materiais e sobretudo pessoais se se confirmar.



Por aqui em Alcanena foi mesmo mau. Primeiro num vale onde passava um ribeiro e uma estrada ficou inundado, depois a força da água rebentou um muro duma empresa de produtos químicos, de seguida com os portões de ferro que ficaram vergados para dentro em L.A água continuou o percurso destruiu mais uns muros e arrastou depósitos de 1 ton e veio desaguar à estrada. Foi aí que vi uma torrente vir estrada abaixo em direcção à rotunda onde o meu pai estava a passar. Felizmente o meu pai conseguiu passar rápido.


----------



## GARFEL (26 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

thunderboy disse:


> Permitam-me só um OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> 
> Lembro-me desse dia como se fosse hoje. Choveu torrencialmente e com trovoadas.



boa noite
olhem que me lembro bem disto
o leito do rio corria veloz veloz veloz e a transbordar por todo o lado


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Muita calma naquilo que se diz se faz favor  ... 
Não se esqueçam que depressões deste tipo nem a 48horas existem certezas no "cavação da depressão" .... 
Amanhã é o dia D !!

Não sejam tão alarmistas se faz favor !!

Isto nada tem a ver com DANAS !!


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Muita calma naquilo que se diz se faz favor  ...
> Não se esqueçam que depressões deste tipo nem a 48horas existem certezas no "cavação da depressão" ....
> Amanhã é o dia D !!
> 
> ...




DANAS?? k significa ??


----------



## kikofra (26 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

essas inundações nao teem nada a ver com estas?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/inundacoes-outubro-2006-a-2983.html


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Impressionante a depressão mostrada no modelo para o próximo sábado 31/1 segundo esta run das 18 Z








Autêntica tempestade de chuva e ventos fortes com rajadas  acima dos 120 km /h, e se acontecer assim como está modelada neste momento será das mais fortes que Portugal conheceu...

Isto está a ficar bem mais perigoso para nós do que o Klaus..vamos ver as próximas saídas...mas eu aposto num desagravamento da situação...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

A última vez que vi algo assim deu nisto  :assobio:


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante a depressão mostrada no modelo para o próximo sábado 31/1 segundo esta run das 18 Z
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deus queira que a depressão se dissipe antes de ca chegar ...


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> A última vez que vi algo assim deu nisto  :assobio:



Mas agora com uma pequena mudança, onde esta laranja era vermelho, e vermelho laranja, com esta saída o braço da depressão afecta claramente o centro e sul,mas ainda vai mudar muita coisa, ainda não se tem certezas de nada


----------



## kikofra (26 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

nesse dia graças a essa depressão sai mais cedo da escola, foi uma 6ª feira,a protecção civil nesse dia também emitiu alerta vermelho,e era para sair as 5:30 no dia mais chato da semana, graças a isso sai 30m antes...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Snifa disse:


>



Olha olha as semelhanças  eu não quero imaginar se isto se concretiza, é desta pessoal, é desta que o IM vai ser reequipado...IP IP URRA IP IP URRA, venha ela, só assim é que o pessoal aprende, mas mais cavada, ou então mais pra sul.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Infelizmente é já praticamente impossível ela não vir...e penso que vai agravar ainda mais em algumas saídas


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

miguel disse:


> Infelizmente é já praticamente impossível ela não vir...e penso que vai agravar ainda mais em algumas saídas



Quais são os eventos extremos que ela pode trazer.
Tornados...
Ventos na ordem dos...com rajadas a....
agitação maritima...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

thunderboy disse:


> Quais são os eventos extremos que ela pode trazer.
> Tornados...
> Ventos na ordem dos...com rajadas a....
> agitação maritima...



100 km/h no mínimo no norte, não de rajada, mas constante, durante a passagem da frente não quero imaginar as rajadas 120/140 km/h...mais uma vez os Galegos levam com 160 km/h a 200 km/h, nada de mais, os senhores do aquecimento acham isto normal  por isso não se preocupem, isto é do co2.


----------



## kikofra (26 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> 100 km/h no mínimo no norte, não de rajada, mas constante, durante a passagem da frente não quero imaginar as rajada  120/140 km/h...mais uma vez os Galegos levam com 160 km/h a 200 km/h.



bem, e melhor ir pregar as chapas que ouve algumas que se soltaram de alguns pregos na carla.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> A última vez que vi algo assim deu nisto  :assobio:



Carta sinóptica de 24/11/2006: para  comparação com a prevista para 31/01/2009:







Lembro-me bem deste temporal que largou bastante chuva aqui no Porto e muito vento!


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

rufer disse:


> Sim.Lembro-me perfeitamente. Eu tive a água a entrar-me dentro de casa e foi aflitivo. É por isso que fico sempre apreensivo quando surgem estas situações. Aliás, foi um dos factores que me fez começar a interessar mais pela meteorologia e a descobrir este forum. Espero que seja uma situação que não cause danos materiais e sobretudo pessoais se se confirmar.



sim também me lembro bem desse dia,quem não se lembra né? (nesse dia andava no PC a ver um "Tal" fórum chamado Meteopt.com ainda na condição de visitante ) Moro num 2º andar e lembro-me que lá em baixo nas escadas ficou tudo inundado, nunca tinha visto algo semelhante

Em relação ao que aí vem, não sei...a ver vamos, mas espero que também não seja nada de grave


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Snifa disse:


> Carta sinóptica de 24/11/2006: para  comparação com a prevista para 31/01/2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agora pergunto, tem alguma coisa a ver com este temporal que mostra nos modelos ? Penso que pouca ou nada tem a ver em termos de intensidade, mas calma quarta e quinta são dias decisivos!


----------



## Camone (26 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

O Jet Stream esta' bem a sul, sem duvida que os avioes viajando USA - PI estao a poupar bastante fuel. Ale'm disso vai empurrando algumas depressoes para a PI. 

Previsoes para Quinta, Sexta e Sa'bado:


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Quais são os eventos extremos que ela pode trazer.
> Tornados...
> Ventos na ordem dos...com rajadas a....
> agitação maritima...



Uma depressão deste tipo tem sempre linhas de grande instabilidade a própria frente é muito activa e muito provavelmente terá no seu centro nuclios convectivos bastante activos suponho logo não é de descartar tornados trombas marinhas que basicamente é o mesmo fenómeno só que um é em terra outro no mar  os ventos nesta run são claramente acima dos 100km/h em rajada com o constante na ordem dos 60 a 80km/h mas isso dos ventos depende muito da disposição das isobaras. Rezem para que não cave mais, que é o que temo


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

miguel disse:


> Uma depressão deste tipo tem sempre linhas de grande instabilidade a própria frente é muito activa e muito provavelmente terá no seu centro nuclios convectivos bastante activos suponho logo não é de descartar tornados trombas marinhas que basicamente é o mesmo fenómeno só que um é em terra outro no mar  os ventos nesta run são claramente acima dos 100km/h em rajada com o constante na ordem dos 60 a 80km/h mas isso dos ventos depende muito da disposição das isobaras. Rezem para que não cave mais, que é o que temo



De certeza que não cava mais. Portugal passa sempre ao lado de tudo. Pode ser que ainda sobre um bocadinho de chuva forte.

MAS, se cavar mais o negocio da madeira e dos pregos vai disparar.


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Os catastrofistas de serviço que se acalmem um pouco tendo em conta que são previsões a tanta distância.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Nuno disse:


> Agora pergunto, tem alguma coisa a ver com este temporal que mostra nos modelos ? Penso que pouca ou nada tem a ver em termos de intensidade, mas calma quarta e quinta são dias decisivos!



O do modelo GFS é mais intenso a depressão parece muito activa o centro depressionário está mais perto de nós, a corrente de sul/sw é muito forte e a frente de chuva é muito activa! Tudo ingredientes para gerar um temporal forte! 

Temos que aguardar por próximas saídas para confirmar !


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

thunderboy disse:


> De certeza que não cava mais. Portugal passa sempre ao lado de tudo. Pode ser que ainda sobre um bocadinho de chuva forte.
> 
> MAS, se cavar mais o negocio da madeira e dos pregos vai disparar.



Desta vez não passa ao lado...e se não cavar fica basicamente como está, que já é bastante forte


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Tenham lá calma .... é pá caramba !!
Fazemos um acordo ... ok
Se amanhã a esta hora estiver tudo como está hoje, lançam os foguetes ... ou o Mayday, ou sei lá .. 

mas por favor vamos ser mais moderados ... 

Eu não sou o Moderador mas estou a ser moderado 

O *Vince *até concorda comigo hoje ..


----------



## Nuno (27 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Snifa disse:


> O do modelo GFS é mais intenso a depressão parece muito activa o centro depressionário está mais perto de nós, a corrente de sul/sw é muito forte e a frente de chuva é muito activa! Tudo ingredientes para gerar um temporal forte!
> 
> Temos que aguardar por próximas saídas para confirmar !





Sim claro, com tudo muita calma nestas Situações, esperar para ver meus amigos, como o nosso Administrador diz, muita calma nesta hora


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenham lá calma .... é pá caramba !!
> Fazemos um acordo ... ok
> Se amanhã a esta hora estiver tudo como está hoje, lançam os foguetes ... ou o Mayday, ou sei lá ..
> 
> ...



Estás como eu!!! Muito cauteloso em relação a estas previsões!!
Já tive a minha quota de decepções meteorológicas


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Prognóstico:
Norte:Abstenção
Centro:Lançar Foguetes
Sul:Cautelosos


----------



## Henrique (27 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Vamos todos morrer!
Que deus seja cego surdo e mudo


----------



## CMPunk (27 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

Boas Pessoal 

Eu já tenho andado a ver previsões e modelos e digo-vos Quarta/Quinta é Decisivo.
Vocês brincam muito mas isto vai trazer muitos estragos, se isso acontecer á que vai sofrer muito.

Cumps


----------



## Bgc (27 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

Henrique disse:


> Vamos todos morrer!
> Que deus seja cego surdo e mudo



Ao menos escreve "Deus" como vem na Bíblia, que Ele não tem culpa das tuas asneiras  Estou na brincadeira.

Estamos perante uma situação potencialmente tão interessante quão perigosa. É de seguir, de facto. Por agora, somos seduzidos por dias de vento extremo, chuvas fortes (eventuais cheias) e verdadeiras tempestades de neve com largas dezenas de cm de acumulação nas terras altas.

Por agora, parece-me prematuro dá-lo como garantido (esta é, aliás, a muito sensato opinião partilhada por QUASE todos).
Daqui a 48h, a manter-se este horizonte, há que pôr mãos à obra, aí sim, e preparar e prevenir a comunidade para que do evento reste a sua beleza natural, tanto quanto possível


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Pessoal caso essa situação venha a aconteçer será a partir de dia 1 certo?
E como vai ser para a zona de Lisboa?


----------



## rufer (27 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Nas previsões do IM para sábado não há nada de muito importante a realçar. Aguaceiros e vento moderado. Previsão feita de forma automática pelos modelos. É esperar.


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

boa noite 

estive a ler muitos comentários e, segundo alguns membros do fórum, só falta dizer que após a passagem da depressão Portugal vai sair da PI, podendo ir para um outro local do planeta qualquer

vamos esperar,pelo menos, umas 24h para depois ver no que vai dar.

só espero que se agravar a situação que o IM e a protecção civil estejam atentos para alertar a população


----------



## Stinger (27 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Que zona vai atingir esta depressao??


----------



## StormFairy (27 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Vince disse:


> Os catastrofistas de serviço que se acalmem um pouco tendo em conta que são previsões a tanta distância.



E queriam que o Klaus viesse até cá  ... carros virados ao contrário e tal... uma experiência muita louca... blá blá blá...

Agora ??  Quem tem c* tem medo !!


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Isto está demais hoje!!!
Ando a pouco nisto (ver modelos e tal), porque desconhecia, e apenas via a previsão do IM e pouco mais. 
Depois de descobrir este fórum, espectacular por sinal e com gente muito "porreira" e que partilha o mesmo gosto que eu, comecei a interessar-me por estas analises, acho engraçado o "vai, não vai" que aqui acontece. E já aprendi muito aqui.

Fazendo fé no que dizem os modelos, pelo sim pelo não, vou tentar evitar qualquer tipo de compromisso que me faça sair à rua a essas horas.
Muito pode mudar, como já aconteceu, mas pode manter ou piorar.
Vamos acompanhando e comentando...


----------



## Stinger (27 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

Vamos la ver a festarola que ai vem


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Bem pelo que aqui li vou desmontar a estação e vou monta-la dentro de casa pois coitadinha ela pode ter medo destas depressões 

agora mais a sério para já podemos contar com uma primeira depressão com algum cavamento que pode proporcionar quantidades razoáveis de precipitação, quanto a segunda depressão temos que aguardar pois ainda está muito longe


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

spiritmind disse:


> agora mais a sério para já podemos contar com uma primeira depressão com algum cavamento que pode proporcionar quantidades razoáveis de precipitação, quanto a segunda depressão temos que aguardar pois ainda está muito longe



Ao que parece na 5ª feira à noite teremos provavelmente a passagem de uma depressão associada com uma frente que deixará muita chuva e vento forte mas sem ser, basicamente, uma depressão forte. Será esta depressão que abrirá o caminho (literalmente) à depressão mais forte que os modelos apontam para o fim de semana.
Será que se pode dizer (no geral, sabendo que há casos que não são assim) que uma depressão moderadamente cavada abre caminho a outra ainda mais cavada? Será que os gradientes de pressão baixos puxam outras depressões forçando-as a diminuir os seus gradientes de pressão? Até que restabelece-se um equilíbrio e ao fim de "X" episódios o *AA* ocupa este espaço...será esta uma forma de equilíbrio da atmosfera?
Poderá esta ser uma teoria totalmente descabida ou haverá algo que se aproveite?


----------



## bewild (27 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

Boa noite, estive neste momento a ler todos os post's desde o último que postei esta tarde sobre os últimos run's e devo dizer que já me ri bastante com a situação, é que já existem alguns comentários convictos de tempestade, na minha opinião acredito que possa se estar aproximar algo "grande" mas é o seguinte estamos a falar de previsões a muito longo prazo e depois existe uma outra situação que me preocupa um pouco que é o estatuto deste grande canto por todos nós adorado METEOPT. Lembrem-se que à bem pouco tempo este nosso site foi falado e comentado na televisão e nessa entrevista foi dado a passar a muitos telespectadores que apesar de sermos metereologistas amadores tirando alguma excepção tentamos transmitir sempre informações correctas e não andar atirar palpites em vão, vou dar um exemplo supondo que um visitante que nunca tenha estado no nosso site no dia de hoje vinha fazer uma pesquisa caso não fosse muito entendido e devido ao enfase que a reportagem nos deu pode alarmar esse mesmo visitante e já viram depois esse visitante ir comentar com uma outra pessoa isto pode muito bem "descredibilizar" o nosso espaço vamos ser mais moderados. Peço desculpa pelo longo texto mas isto trata-se de uma opinião pessoal por respeito a este espaço pois também eu estou curioso pelo desenrrolar desta situação.


----------



## Henrique (27 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

bewild disse:


> Boa noite, estive neste momento a ler todos os post's desde o último que postei esta tarde sobre os últimos run's e devo dizer que já me ri bastante com a situação, é que já existem alguns comentários convictos de tempestade, na minha opinião acredito que possa se estar aproximar algo "grande" mas é o seguinte estamos a falar de previsões a muito longo prazo e depois existe uma outra situação que me preocupa um pouco que é o estatuto deste grande canto por todos nós adorado METEOPT. Lembrem-se que à bem pouco tempo este nosso site foi falado e comentado na televisão e nessa entrevista foi dado a passar a muitos telespectadores que apesar de sermos metereologistas amadores tirando alguma excepção tentamos transmitir sempre informações correctas e não andar atirar palpites em vão, vou dar um exemplo supondo que um visitante que nunca tenha estado no nosso site no dia de hoje vinha fazer uma pesquisa caso não fosse muito entendido e devido ao enfase que a reportagem nos deu pode alarmar esse mesmo visitante e já viram depois esse visitante ir comentar com uma outra pessoa isto pode muito bem "descredibilizar" o nosso espaço vamos ser mais moderados. Peço desculpa pelo longo texto mas isto trata-se de uma opinião pessoal por respeito a este espaço pois também eu estou curioso pelo desenrrolar desta situação.



Bewild, Bewild, Bewild!
Isso mesmo, tentem conter pouco mais o vosso meteo entusiasmo, e "não é por mim, é por ele!" 
 Pondo de lado estas intervensões, tanto ou quanto desmoralizadoras...Espero que esta depressão nos traga sobertudo, uma interessante animação metereológica sem prejuizos relevantes. E é assim que temos de pensar, repito "pensar", não escrever! 
E se querem saber, para mim previsão a menos de 48h é igual a possibilidades por vezes quase certas, e mais que isso, só tarot!


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 02:30)

Então e o pessoal dos Açores, onde é que anda?
Andaram alguns dias a falar de Neve nos Açores à cotas médias
, e agora que ela parece querer vir a cair, ninguém diz nada? 

A precipitação é que deverá ser pouca, mas o frio vai chegar ao Açores:












LAJES DAS FLORES






ANGRA DO HEROÍSMO






SÃO MIGUEL





*NOTA:* A cota de neve prevista não corresponde à verdade, dado que a temperatura a 2 metros é demasiado elevada para que a cota se cumpra.


----------



## RMira (27 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

bewild disse:


> Boa noite, estive neste momento a ler todos os post's desde o último que postei esta tarde sobre os últimos run's e devo dizer que já me ri bastante com a situação, é que já existem alguns comentários convictos de tempestade, na minha opinião acredito que possa se estar aproximar algo "grande" mas é o seguinte estamos a falar de previsões a muito longo prazo e depois existe uma outra situação que me preocupa um pouco que é o estatuto deste grande canto por todos nós adorado METEOPT. Lembrem-se que à bem pouco tempo este nosso site foi falado e comentado na televisão e nessa entrevista foi dado a passar a muitos telespectadores que apesar de sermos metereologistas amadores tirando alguma excepção tentamos transmitir sempre informações correctas e não andar atirar palpites em vão, vou dar um exemplo supondo que um visitante que nunca tenha estado no nosso site no dia de hoje vinha fazer uma pesquisa caso não fosse muito entendido e devido ao enfase que a reportagem nos deu pode alarmar esse mesmo visitante e já viram depois esse visitante ir comentar com uma outra pessoa isto pode muito bem "descredibilizar" o nosso espaço vamos ser mais moderados. Peço desculpa pelo longo texto mas isto trata-se de uma opinião pessoal por respeito a este espaço pois também eu estou curioso pelo desenrrolar desta situação.



Boas,

Isso para mim é a velha história...se acertar é o maior, se errar não presta para nada! Sinceramente acho melhor alertar mais mesmo que depois isso não se confirme do que o contrário. O nosso IM que o diga...que parece que finalmente aprendeu e bem, pois está a meu ver cada vez melhor... mas isto é só a minha opinião...

E costuma-se dizer que não há fumo sem fogo...veremos sábado/domingo o que se irá passar! Espero sinceramente que nada de grave apesar de achar que não vai ser bem assim.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Isso para mim é a velha história...se acertar é o maior, se errar não presta para nada! Sinceramente acho melhor alertar mais mesmo que depois isso não se confirme do que o contrário. O nosso IM que o diga...que parece que finalmente aprendeu e bem, pois está a meu ver cada vez melhor... mas isto é só a minha opinião...
> 
> E costuma-se dizer que não há fumo sem fogo...veremos sábado/domingo o que se irá passar! Espero sinceramente que nada de grave apesar de achar que não vai ser bem assim.



Concordo, e desde que se fale em temporais , chuvas fortes etc... com uma base de análise dos modelos ( a um prazo relativamente curto/médio) não vejo mal nenhum...é para isso que cá estamos para analisar as situações!Além disso esta situação não está assim a tão longo prazo e concerteza ainda vai sofrer ajustes. Agora lançar para o ar " boatos" sem nenhuma base aí claro que não!Se o modelo de ontem mostrava uma situação clara de mau tempo para nós porque não falar nisso?Mesmo que no fim não se venha a confirmar...


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

Fica uma nota da run actual do GFS. O afastamento para norte da primeira depressão, o que certamente (irei aguardar mais logo pelas cartas aqui da casa  ), irá diminuir a severidade dos ventos *da 1ª depressão*. A precipitação contudo parece ainda ser significativa na passagem de quinta para sexta em todo o território, mas a situação não está ainda totalmente definida. O cenário está a alterar muito entre run's o que ainda torna prematuro qualquer previsão mais pormenorizada...


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

AnDré disse:


> Então e o pessoal dos Açores, onde é que anda?
> Andaram alguns dias a falar de Neve nos Açores à cotas médias
> , e agora que ela parece querer vir a cair, ninguém diz nada?
> 
> ...



que violencia


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

AnDré disse:


> Então e o pessoal dos Açores, onde é que anda?
> Andaram alguns dias a falar de Neve nos Açores à cotas médias
> , e agora que ela parece querer vir a cair, ninguém diz nada?
> 
> ...





Presente!


o granizo desta vez chega, tenho é medo que ele fuja dos Açores mas acho que desta é que é!

vai chover granizo à séria pela 1º vez este ano nos Açores

já agora será que se consegue "elaborar" uma cota de neve para esta situação.

pelo que percebo disto (muito pouco comparado com voçês) a NEVE não deverá vir abaixo dos 1000m, excepção a ilha do pico que pode vir aos 800m


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ao que parece na 5ª feira à noite teremos provavelmente a passagem de uma depressão associada com uma frente que deixará muita chuva e vento forte mas sem ser, basicamente, uma depressão forte. Será esta depressão que abrirá o caminho (literalmente) à depressão mais forte que os modelos apontam para o fim de semana.
> Será que se pode dizer (no geral, sabendo que há casos que não são assim) que uma depressão moderadamente cavada abre caminho a outra ainda mais cavada? Será que os gradientes de pressão baixos puxam outras depressões forçando-as a diminuir os seus gradientes de pressão? Até que restabelece-se um equilíbrio e ao fim de "X" episódios o *AA* ocupa este espaço...será esta uma forma de equilíbrio da atmosfera?
> Poderá esta ser uma teoria totalmente descabida ou haverá algo que se aproveite?



É tudo relativo, meu caro!

O que nós observamos (trajectos, intensidades) é apenas uma realidade aparente, uma média de variáveis globais num sistema caótico. Aparentemente uma depressão desloca-se, ganha força, perde-a, parece preferir certos trajectos, parece gostar mais de depressões vizinhas do que de anticiclones, mas é tudo aparente!

Personificando uma depressão, do ponto de vista desta, tudo são pressões relativas! Pode efectivamente aparecer uma depressão no interior de um anticiclone, ela não terá que ser "depressão" apenas por estar a menos 1016mbar! Ou de outra forma, se uma depressão A com 968mbar se depara com uma depressão B a 996mbar, então do ponto de vista da depressão A, a depressão B é um anticiclone (é um pouco assim, não fosse o sentido de circulação claro). 

Eu imagino os Anticiclones como se fossem claras de ovo, densas, enquanto que as depressões passam entre eles, forçando-se mutuamente (mas perdendo força) até que encontram um caminho melhor por onde passam mais rápido.

Mas até o trajecto, pode não ser definido pela velocidade linear que a depressão leva, embora as depressões sejam formadas num dado local inicial (onde houve condições para se formar), no seu trajecto ganham e perdem força (alimentam-se e esvaziam-se) dando por vezes a sensação de mudar de trajecto, quando nem sempre é o caso, apenas engordam ou emagrecem dando a sensação de mudar o seu centro geométrico.

Quanto à estabilização da atmosfera, é um pouco como o proverbio popular "depois da tempestade vem a bonança", é daquelas verdades absolutas, isto acontece porque a atmosfera é dinâmica, está viva, isto acontece porque há troca de calor nos oceanos, nas várias camadas da atmosfera, porque a Terra roda, porque tem movimento de inclinação, porque é redonda (diferentes taxas de insolação e intensidade de radiação), porque existe noite e dia, porque existem diferenças térmicas que provocam variações na pressão e geram ventos, brisas.. E até porque as borboletas batem asas! 

Tudo é caótico, mas de alguma forma organizado. De uma coisa tenho a certeza: se depois da tempestade vem a bonança, então depois da bonança vem a tempestade!


----------



## Redfish (27 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

Boas 
O que espero e penso que irá sudecer é a quantidade de chuva a cair, que reponha os niveis aqui no Algarve.
outro ponto é o vento, espero que não faça mts estragos..á semelhança da ultimo Fim de semana, (as ultimas runs apontam para um cenario complicado)

a acompanhar...


----------



## meo (27 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

Paulo H disse:


> É tudo relativo, meu caro!
> 
> O que nós observamos (trajectos, intensidades) é apenas uma realidade aparente, uma média de variáveis globais num sistema caótico. Aparentemente uma depressão desloca-se, ganha força, perde-a, parece preferir certos trajectos, parece gostar mais de depressões vizinhas do que de anticiclones, mas é tudo aparente!
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

Hazores disse:


> já agora será que se consegue "elaborar" uma cota de neve para esta situação.
> 
> pelo que percebo disto (muito pouco comparado com voçês) a NEVE não deverá vir abaixo dos 1000m, excepção a ilha do pico que pode vir aos 800m



É bastante difícil elaborar uma cota de neve para os Açores, visto serem pequenas ilhas rodeadas por um imenso oceano a 18ºC. É praticamente impossível nevar à cota zero. No Continente, e com aqueles valores, seria um fartote.

Ao nível de previsão, eu diria que com -4,5ºC aos 1400m de altitude, 10ºC na Lajes das Flores (cota zero praticamente), e com um CAPE/LI bastante favoráveis, acho que até é bastante provável nevar nos pontos mais altos da Ilha das Flores, tendo em conta que tem picos com 800-900m de altitude.

No resto das ilhas, a situação é mais amena.

Mas eis que se me levanta uma dúvida: Há registos de neve no grupo Ocidental dos Açores? Andei à procura e não encontrei nada. 

LAJES DAS FLORES, RUN das 6h, GFS METEOPT.com


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

AnDré disse:


> LAJES DAS FLORES, RUN das 6h, GFS METEOPT.com



Olhando para aqui digo que a cota real anda nos 700/800m. Olhando para o painel das 51H a 850hpa estão -4.7ºC e os 850hpa estão a 1415 Metros. Claro que a temperatura à superfície é muito superior, 10,1ºC. Mas atenção que DAM 523 também é muito favorável.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Andre onde arranjas esses dados


----------



## Rog (27 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

Na Madeira, e nos poucos episódios de neve, pude verificar que a previsão de cota de neve tem se situado cerca de 400 / 500 metros abaixo da real cota. 
Mas não posso tirar daqui conclusões ou médias de correcção da cota para a Madeira, só com mais eventos posso ver qual a média da margem de erro. 

Neste evento do próximo fim de semana, um destaque para o vento muito forte que poderá se registar. 
Como exemplo em alguns locais nos Açores o vento médio poderá ser superior a 80km/h. Certamente que não é nada de mais a que já não estejam habituados a quase todos os Invernos.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 13:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Andre onde arranjas esses dados



As cartas de previsão e os modelos GFS em texto meteoPT.com, são dados que correm no servidor do fórum, mas que ainda estão em afinações.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

AnDré disse:


> As cartas de previsão e os modelos GFS em texto meteoPT.com, são dados que correm no servidor do fórum, mas que ainda estão em afinações.



bem excelentes cartas 

quanto a previsao do tempo ..estou ansioso pele primeira semana de fevereiro promete muito mas la esta ainda tamos a uma eternidade :\


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

AnDré disse:


> É bastante difícil elaborar uma cota de neve para os Açores, visto serem pequenas ilhas rodeadas por um imenso oceano a 18ºC. É praticamente impossível nevar à cota zero. No Continente, e com aqueles valores, seria um fartote.
> 
> Ao nível de previsão, eu diria que com -4,5ºC aos 1400m de altitude, 10ºC na Lajes das Flores (cota zero praticamente), e com um CAPE/LI bastante favoráveis, acho que até é bastante provável nevar nos pontos mais altos da Ilha das Flores, tendo em conta que tem picos com 800-900m de altitude.
> 
> ...




que eu tenha conhecimento nunca nevou nas flores; mas vou tentar confirmar isso.

na minha opinião é quase impossivel nevar nas flores por dois factores principais:

1º- Apenas 0,1% da ilha têm uma altitude superior aos 900m sendo a altura máxima 915m.

2º- A superficie total da ilha é de 141,1 Km2 uma superficie muito pequena para que no interior haja pouca influencia do mar.

por exemplo nas ilhas de maiores dimensões caso pico s.miguel e terceira o interior das ilhas são completamente diferentes sentindo-se que o efeito regulador do mar não é tão acentuado, mas isto é ma mera opinião minha.


----------



## trepkos (27 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

Se essa depressão nos atingir em cheio como prevê o modelo, vai ser muito complicado, porque o nosso País não está preparado para nada, quanto mais uma depressão dessas, espero bem que não passe cá.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2009 às 13:45)

trepkos disse:


> Se essa depressão nos atingir em cheio como prevê o modelo, vai ser muito complicado, porque o nosso País não está preparado para nada, quanto mais uma depressão dessas, espero bem que não passe cá.




Esta última saída do GFS desagravou um bocado o cenário..vamos ver as próximas e sobertudo as saídas de quinta e sexta - feira para podermos tirar conclusões mais rigorosas sobre a situação, se é mais ou menos cavada a sua localização...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

Ena pá, acho que seria interessante apostar quantidades de precipitação para as várias cidades do país


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

isto vale o que vale mas....


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

o ensemble para o litoral centro:







aqui a localisação e tragectoria da depressao segundo o ensemble:







vai ser mesmo muita agua e bem distribuida, primeiro uma frente fria activa, depois um bom pos-frontal, depois um monstro com 985hpa e com frentes e linhas de istabilidade fortes......


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Paulo H disse:


> É tudo relativo, meu caro!
> ...
> 
> Tudo é caótico, mas de alguma forma organizado. De uma coisa tenho a certeza: se depois da tempestade vem a bonança, então depois da bonança vem a tempestade!



São questões que ponho pois tenho vindo a observar, no meio do caos organizado que é o fenómeno da meteorologia, que por vezes há uma lógica por detrás da movimentação das depressões e dos AA. Já reparei que nos anos em que há uma tendência para forte instabilidade provocado pelas depressões, a última de determinado período é a mais forte de todas acabando por abrir espaço para o AA, o que me leva a pensar que chegou a hora do tal equilíbrio que atrás mencionei. Pode ser um ponto de vista só meu mas acredito que que há espaço para ter a opinião deoutros que observam o fenómeno. Como tudo, muitos olhos e muitas "cabeças" ajudam no processo de conhecimento
Penso que cada observador tem o seu ponto e vista; a experiência, o seu nível de observação e aprofundamento crítico dão-lhe uma visão única. E claro, a sua expectativa levam-no a um resultado, se não diferente, pelo menos em consonância com o que a maioria dos seus pares atinge.
Penso ser esta uma causalidade de termos aqui tanta gente com opiniões tão díspares como semelhantes. Se agruparmos tudo e todos temos um bom futuro entre os meteorologistas amadores e meramente entusiastas do fenómeno meteorológico.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> São questões que ponho pois tenho vindo a observar, no meio do caos organizado que é o fenómeno da meteorologia, que por vezes há uma lógica por detrás da movimentação das depressões e dos AA. Já reparei que nos anos em que há uma tendência para forte instabilidade provocado pelas depressões, a última de determinado período é a mais forte de todas acabando por abrir espaço para o AA, o que me leva a pensar que chegou a hora do tal equilíbrio que atrás mencionei. Pode ser um ponto de vista só meu mas acredito que que há espaço para ter a opinião deoutros que observam o fenómeno. Como tudo, muitos olhos e muitas "cabeças" ajudam no processo de conhecimento
> Penso que cada observador tem o seu ponto e vista; a experiência, o seu nível de observação e aprofundamento crítico dão-lhe uma visão única. E claro, a sua expectativa levam-no a um resultado, se não diferente, pelo menos em consonância com o que a maioria dos seus pares atinge.
> Penso ser esta uma causalidade de termos aqui tanta gente com opiniões tão díspares como semelhantes. Se agruparmos tudo e todos temos um bom futuro entre os meteorologistas amadores e meramente entusiastas do fenómeno meteorológico.




A tua curiosidade e interesse em saber os porquês lança questões bem pertinentes (posicionamentos dos anticiclones, tendencias sazonais, anuais, toda a dinâmica..), não somos os únicos a dar a devida importância. Existem estudos e indicadores para isso, a NAO significa North Atlantic Oscilation e um dos indicadores que segue é exactamente a diferença de pressão, salvo erro entre a Gronelândia e os Açores (penso eu).. Estudando a sua variabilidade sazonal, anual, decadal, tentando demonstrar a influencia de uma NAO positiva ou negativa no "clima" mais frio e seco ou mais temperado e humido na Europa. Pessoalmente, e sendo crítico, não posso dizer que este indicador possa ser uma causa ou um efeito! O mesmo penso do El niño e La niña, serão causas ou efeitos? É quase como o ovo e a galinha.. Quem nasceu primeiro?


----------



## StormFairy (27 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> São questões que ponho pois tenho vindo a observar, no meio do caos organizado que é o fenómeno da meteorologia, que por vezes há uma lógica por detrás da movimentação das depressões e dos AA. Já reparei que nos anos em que há uma tendência para forte instabilidade provocado pelas depressões, a última de determinado período é a mais forte de todas acabando por abrir espaço para o AA, o que me leva a pensar que chegou a hora do tal equilíbrio que atrás mencionei. Pode ser um ponto de vista só meu mas acredito que que há espaço para ter a opinião deoutros que observam o fenómeno.* Como tudo, muitos olhos e muitas "cabeças" ajudam no processo de conhecimento
> Penso que cada observador tem o seu ponto e vista; a experiência, o seu nível de observação e aprofundamento crítico dão-lhe uma visão única. E claro, a sua expectativa levam-no a um resultado, se não diferente, pelo menos em consonância com o que a maioria dos seus pares atinge*.
> Penso ser esta uma causalidade de termos aqui tanta gente com opiniões tão díspares como semelhantes. Se agruparmos tudo e todos temos um bom futuro entre os meteorologistas amadores e meramente entusiastas do fenómeno meteorológico.


----------



## DMartins (27 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

stormy disse:


> o ensemble para o litoral centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para o bem de muita gente, rezem como estou a rezar para que isso passe ao lado...


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

StormFairy disse:


>



não queria ser chato mas acho que esta conversa é um pouco off-topic
de resto  há mecanismos de compensação na natureza e claro que " depois da tempestade vem a bonança e vice versa" mas depois de vinte tempestades tambem veem vinte bonanças e etc é um eterno equilibrio dinamico e , há estudos mais promenorizados sobre essas flutuações.


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

DMartins disse:


> Para o bem de muita gente, rezem como estou a rezar para que isso passe ao lado...



mesmo que nao seja um direct-hit será muito proximo visto que a tendencia esta bem defenida.....
sabes...é que a natureza é uma imperfeição que, no fundo, é a perfeição


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

Hazores disse:


> que eu tenha conhecimento nunca nevou nas flores; mas vou tentar confirmar isso.
> 
> na minha opinião é quase impossivel nevar nas flores por dois factores principais:
> 
> ...




Será que aqui para São Miguel (Pico da Vara) ou aí na Terceira (Serra de Santa Barbara) vamos ter alguma surpresa de Neve?


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (27 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

Alguém me pode esclarecer algumas dúvidas que tenho? Quando em alguns comentários vcs dizem "vamos esperar pela ran das 12h", etc...de quanto em quanto tempo as actualizações dessas ran's são feitas. Já agora onde posso aceder a essas actualizações. 
Abraços
NOta: se calhar não era aqui que deveria perguntar isto mas sim num outro topic ... desculpem-me por isso


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> Alguém me pode esclarecer algumas dúvidas que tenho? Quando em alguns comentários vcs dizem "vamos esperar pela ran das 12h", etc...de quanto em quanto tempo as actualizações dessas ran's são feitas. Já agora onde posso aceder a essas actualizações.
> Abraços
> NOta: se calhar não era aqui que deveria perguntar isto mas sim num outro topic ... desculpem-me por isso



Um dos vários locais onde podes procurar modelos:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

Se seguires este link abre na página referente ao modelo GFS, mas tens imediatamente no topo um conjunto de outros modelos disponiveis.

O GFS é o único modelo que actualiza 4 vezes por dia (0z, 6z, 12z e 18z) - Sendo que cada run está disponibilizada 3h e 30min mais tarde. Ou seja agora está a sair a 12z.

Os restantes modelos actualizam de 12 em 12 horas (0z,12z) O tempo que demoram a estar disponível varia muito. Por exemplo o ECM das 12z costuma sair depois das 17h.

Espero ter sido útil


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (27 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

vitamos disse:


> Um dos vários locais onde podes procurar modelos:
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php
> 
> ...




Obrigado!! Foste sim senhor


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Será que aqui para São Miguel (Pico da Vara) ou aí na Terceira (Serra de Santa Barbara) vamos ter alguma surpresa de Neve?



se acontecer neste Inverno é agora. não sei se teremos mais alguma hipotese este inverno. às vezes no em fevereiro e ainda no mês Março acontecem algumas surpresas. 

era bom ver quinta feira as serras e picos dos açores com as pontas brancas.

estou cá para ver


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

Acho que esta 2ª depressão ... vai ser reduzida áquilo que sobrou da primeira ... pouca coisa !!
Isto agora é sempre a tirar ... penso eu de que !!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

E aquele frio todo em volta dos Açores? Virá ter aqui, em 1 ou 2 semana? Era bom não era?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

Hazores disse:


> se acontecer neste Inverno é agora. não sei se teremos mais alguma hipotese este inverno. às vezes no em fevereiro e ainda no mês Março acontecem algumas surpresas.
> 
> era bom ver quinta feira as serras e picos dos açores com as pontas brancas.
> 
> estou cá para ver




Sabes como é! A esperança é a ultima a morrer! Tu tens que ir para o cimo da serra de Santa Barbara ver se cai alguma coisa. Mesmo sem acumular!!!


----------



## RMira (27 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

De realçar que entre Sábado às 6Z e Domingo às 6Z a pressão cairá de (1010hPa no Norte e 1015hPa no Sul) para entre 990 a 995hPa. Isto equivale a mais de 17hPa em 24 horas e a uma ciclogénese explosiva...

Volto a referir que me parece uma situação muito semelhante à de 24 de Novembro de 2006.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

Penso que em termos de vento já não deveremos chegar aos valores mostrados nas runs de ontem mas ainda assim vão ser bastante fortes, o preocupante agora é a quantidade de chuva que pode cair principalmente na segunda depressão agravado por um dia antes já passar uma frente de grande actividade da primeira depressão e por tarmos a ter um Janeiro com bastante precipitação em grande parte do continente, dai achar que podemos ter cheias em muitos locais e por vazes as cheias são bem mais graves que os ventos...


----------



## rozzo (27 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

mirones disse:


> De realçar que entre Sábado às 6Z e Domingo às 6Z a pressão cairá de (1010hPa no Norte e 1015hPa no Sul) para entre 990 a 995hPa. Isto equivale a mais de 17hPa em 24 horas e a uma ciclogénese explosiva...



não te esqueças que o que conta é a pressão no centro do sistema, não a medida numa estação, senão eram muitas explosivas!


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

E pelo que vejo o modelo está a subestimar muito a quantidade de precipitação o que ainda é mais preocupante.


----------



## RMira (27 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

rozzo disse:


> não te esqueças que o que conta é a pressão no centro do sistema, não a medida numa estação, senão eram muitas explosivas!



Certo, tens razão


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (27 Jan 2009 às 16:30)

como vêm temos de ter algum cuidado na forma como analisamos os modelos com espaços de tempo muito grandes. Cá para mim ainda vai retirar mais...è de acompanhar


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 16:37)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> como vêm temos de ter algum cuidado na forma como analisamos os modelos com espaços de tempo muito grandes. Cá para mim ainda vai retirar mais...è de acompanhar



Calma que não penso que retire mais  olho na quantidade de chuva que vai cair em pouco tempo...


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Ou muitas pessoas aqui são inexperientes em termos de Meteorologia, ou então ainda são muito novinhas !!
> 
> Ponto da situação:
> 1) A 1ª depressão em 12horas que não vi perdeu completamente o seu cavamento, tendo ficando em niveis completamente normais!!



Uma depressão que no núcleo ás 6z tinha 965hPa e agora tem 960hPa perde cavamento...? Antes de se insultarem as pessoas deve-se ter cuidado nas palavras! Eu não sou experiente, estou aqui para aprender...
Tenho a humildade de reconhecer que muitos aqui sabem bem mais que eu... E ainda bem que assim é!


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

miguel disse:


> ... o preocupante agora é a quantidade de chuva que pode cair principalmente na segunda depressão agravado por um dia antes já passar uma frente de grande actividade da primeira depressão e por tarmos a ter um Janeiro com bastante precipitação...



Também acho que o mais preocupante no fim de semana será a precipitação.
Os solos aqui em todo o noroeste já estão encharcados. Ainda hoje com um pouco de chuva fraca e lá estão as poças nos campos como se de um aguaceiro forte e persistente se tratasse.
Se adicionarmos a precipitação que até sexta vai continuar mais ou menos "certinha" na região, mais a precipitação da frente de sexta que será ao que tudo indica substancial mais a precipitação que estará prevista para domingo com a depressão ainda a noroeste da P.I. (última run)







[/URL][/IMG]

Neste quadro e se houver picos de precipitações com alguma durabilidade , creio que  os pequenos e médios cursos de água poderão eventualmente  galgar as margens tradicionais . 
Tudo isto se se confirmar obviamente as precipitações previstas para os próximos dias nomeadamente pelo GFS. 
Se, ainda e sempre o tal  "se" .
É que continua a faltar ainda muitas horas para tantas certezas e como já vimos em 24 horas muito se altera :
-ainda ontem falava-se aqui em ventos ciclónicos.Hoje são as precipitações que chamam mais a atenção.
Amanhã será o quê?


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

Ontem à noite por curiosidade escolhi no freemeteo Braga para ver quantidades de precipitaçao para os proximos dias e no qual dava + de 170mm, hoje quando fui ver à hora de almoço ja so dava a volta de 100mm. Tirou assim tanta precipitaçao?


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Situação interessante.


----------



## mocha (27 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Pessoal, calma estamos aqui a "discutir" mas de uma maneira saudavel, não ha necessidade de exaltações, cada um tem direito a sua opinião, mas tambem não e preciso insultar ninguem, va la um caalmex, que pode ser que isto ainda seja uma festa


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 17:12)

Aurélio disse:


> 2) A 2ª depressão apesar se praticamente manter as suas caracteristicas pode-se observar que começa cada vez mais a Norte dos Açores fazendo um percurso de NO para SE, sendo mais perigosa quando ainda está em mar, e quando passa a frente fria associada. Quando toca terra, começa a encher sendo que quando isso acontece os ventos mais fortes desviam-se ainda mais para sul, e no centro quase nada existe nem chuva nem precipitação !!!



Comparando a run das 6h com a run das 12h, na segunda depressão e para a mesma hora, a precipitação até aumentou significativamente, em especial no litoral centro e sul. 

RUN das 6H:






RUN das 12H:


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

boas tardes

andré poderás-me confirmar uma coisa, com o run das 12h foi retirada percipitação e frio aqui para os Açores para quinta?

obrigado


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Às vezes acontece mais numa hora, quem em 3 dias de chuva.. Nunca menosprezar a intensidade de precipitação, mesmo que momentânea.

Lembro-me de um mês de Novembro há 2 ou 3 anos em Castelo Branco, cairam em 3h consecutivas: 20mm + 30mm + 20mm, somando ao todo 87mm durante esse dia. Ora, passa uma ribeira a norte e oeste (Ribª da Liria, que vem de Alcains), tendo crescido com os primeiros 20mm/h e transbordado com os 30mm/h seguintes, tendo acabado por arrastar todo o genero de detritos na 3ª hora seguinte galgando margens. Isso sim foi um bom temporal, de 3h. A acontecer em Lisboa, os estragos seriam maiores, aqui ocorreu nos limites da cidade e em Alcains.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

So uma duvida, quais as cotas previsiveis aqui para o continente
na passagem dessas depressões??

700/800m talvez??


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Preocupante é algumas coisas que tem vindo aqui a ser ditas e que não beneficiam nada a reputação deste Forum ....
> Ou muitas pessoas aqui são inexperientes em termos de Meteorologia, ou então ainda são muito novinhas !!




 Olá! Participo pouco mas estou atento todos os dias a este fórum. 
 Discordo do tom do comentário e das palavras usadas que são quase ofensivas.
 Pede-se moderação. No entanto concordo que tem que se ter cuidado com o que se escreve e não entrar em euforias desmedidas.
 Não seria má ideia os membros deste fórum colocarem as suas idades quando se registam, dava para ter uma ideia da média de idades dos membros e compreender algumas "euforias" próprias da juventude. Com isto não quero dizer que a idade seja prova de sabedoria... E também não me considero "cota"... claro! 
 De resto desejo umas boas chuvadas para os próximos dias


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Hazores disse:


> boas tardes
> 
> andré poderás-me confirmar uma coisa, com o run das 12h foi retirada percipitação e frio aqui para os Açores para quinta?
> 
> obrigado



Mantém-se tudo na mesma! 

LAJES DAS FLORES






ANGRA DO HEROÍSMO






PONTA DELGADA





Já sabem que a cota de neve prevista não corresponde à verdade, dada a elevada temperatura aos 2metros.


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

obrigado andré

pelos vistos vai mesmo chegar o granizo cá.


----------



## Nuno (27 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Preocupante é algumas coisas que tem vindo aqui a ser ditas e que não beneficiam nada a reputação deste Forum ....
> Ou muitas pessoas aqui são inexperientes em termos de Meteorologia, ou então ainda são muito novinhas !!
> 
> Ponto da situação:
> ...




Não tenho nada a ver com assunto ou secalhar de algum modo ate tenho, mas claro aqui estou eu para dar a minha humilde e simples opinião como tantas outras aqui foram dadas.

1º - Preocupante realmente para mim é a tua falta de respeito demonstrada com uma pessoa que respeita toda agente e acima de tudo respeita as ideias dos outros,que apenas deu a sua opinião, aqui niguem tem de deixar de dizer aquilo que pensa mas claro de forma moderada e acertada só porque certas pessoas não partilham da mesma opinião.

2º-Aqui toda a gente tem o direito de ser inexperiente, todos os que tão aqui já passaram por essa fase ou ainda estão nessa fase, ou tu és diferente dos outros? Mas ainda bem que assim é, porque este fórum existe para informar, e ajudar a perceber, etc... Que mal tem existir pessoas novinhas? É sinal que muita juventude em vezes de andar por ai em maus caminhos, como se vê hoje em dia, cada vez mais aliás. Aprende-se algo de útil e interessante.

3º- Em vez de insultares as pessoas e as opiniões delas, tenta compreender as pessoas e as suas ideias, porque nem tudo é pessimismo.

Agora se quiserem podem apagar o meu post, acho que nao disse nada de mal, apenas disse aquilo que achava, considera isto é uma critica construtiva


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Ninguém sabe o suficiente para ser intolerante...Aurélio


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

A precipitação vai chegar para todos, tenham calma, ela vai ser tanta que até vai enjoar e causar inundações daqui a Maio ainda vamos encher muito a barriga com situações semelhantes a esta  tirem o que tirarem, ponham o que puserem, ela vem aí


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

Aurélio tem calma não te enerves toma um Caalmex  eu quando disse de estar a subestimar a precipitação devia ter dito que era no total incluindo o pós frontal não as frentes em si era ao que me referia  nunca pensei lavares isso tão a peito, meu Deus foi só uma opinião!!tem calma! Vai cair bem ai como no resto do pais, penso que até ai estamos de acordo...ou então não! tu tens a tua opinião de que até lá vai tirar praticamente metade eu tenho a opinião que pouco mais ou nada vai tirar! mas não é por isso que nos vamos chatear penso eu  A falta de eventos este inverno ai por baixo ta-te a deixar com os nervos a flor da pele mas não te preocupes que vais ter a festa tão esperada.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Miguel concordo inteiramente contigo ... mas devias ter sido um pouco mais especifico, desculpa se te ofendi ... não era realmente esse o objectivo!!
Mas volto a dizer que não te chamei* Pateta *!!


----------



## Kraliv (27 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> A precipitação vai chegar para todos, tenham calma, ela vai ser tanta que até vai enjoar e causar inundações daqui a Maio ainda vamos encher muito a barriga com situações semelhantes a esta  tirem o que tirarem, ponham o que puserem, ela vem aí





Pois!

É a chamada...Regadela Global 





Ela que venha....a barragem do meu concelho está pelas ruas da amargura


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

chuva vem ai muita e por varios dias


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Cá para mim ontém é que os modelos estavam bem, isso sim seria uma bela depressão, desculpem a minha tonteira mas eu até gostava que isso viesse, mas ainda assim vem ai umas belas chuvadas.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (27 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

xiiii o que eu fui provocar não era minha intenção)
bem deixem-se de coisas...a conversar é que a gente se entende
Bom uma pergunta: a que horas sai a próxima ran?


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> xiiii o que eu fui provocar não era minha intenção)
> bem deixem-se de coisas...a conversar é que a gente se entende
> Bom uma pergunta: a que horas sai a próxima ran?



A próxima run do GFS é a partir das 21:30


----------



## meo (27 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

run22:30


----------



## bewild (27 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> xiiii o que eu fui provocar não era minha intenção)
> bem deixem-se de coisas...a conversar é que a gente se entende
> Bom uma pergunta: a que horas sai a próxima ran?



Anteriormente já de disponibilizaram essa informação, GFS 0, 6, 12, 18 normalmente são publicadas 3h a 4h depois..


----------



## Nuno (27 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

meo disse:


> run22:30



Run 21:30


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (27 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

bewild disse:


> Anteriormente já de disponibilizaram essa informação, GFS 0, 6, 12, 18 normalmente são publicadas 3h a 4h depois..



Sim eu sei. Só que estava a fazer umas contas e era só para confirmar.
É o que dá ser novato nisto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Sinceramente no meu post anterior eu estava a brincar, é claro se isso viesse com a intensidade que os modelos previam ontém portugal estava bem tramado.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

*

Após inúmeros avisos, parece que continuam as picardias aqui no tópico.

Mais uma vez relembrar alguns pontos:

- O tópico é "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos"
- Este tópico serve para fazer previsões e basearem a sua previsão em algo palpável.
- Se não concordarem com a previsão do colega de fórum, digam porquê e se possível apresentem provas.
- Se quiser saber a previsão do tempo para algum local e em certo dia, pergunte aqui.
- Se não concordam com a previsão do I.M., por favor, reclamem com o I.M. e enviem um e-mail para eles ou telefonem.
- Pense 2 ou mais vezes antes de pensar em "ofender" o colega de fórum.

Infelizmente, a partir deste momento:

- Qualquer tópico que saia fora deste contexto é eliminado, mesmo que no mesmo post tenha outra informação relevante.
- Se quiserem afogar as mágoas também há o Chill Out Zone

A paciência esgotou para mim, e esgota a qualquer um que venha ler as barbaridades e ofensas pessoais constantes que acontecem diariamente aqui, mesmo depois dos inúmeros avisos.

P.S.  - Qualquer "quote" a este post a dizer "apoiado" ou "não concordo" também vai ser eliminado. 

*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

P.S. - Qualquer "quote" a este post a dizer "apoiado" ou "não concordo" também vai ser eliminado. 
*Agora em relação aos modelos*. Vi agora a "run" do GFS  para as 13 h do dia 1 de Fevereiro e temos risco de neve para toda a zona norte. Será verdade? Ainda falta muito tempo e o tira e mete (sem malícia) até às horas mais próximas poderá indicar mudanças substantivas...mas está lá o risco (melhor,os riscos) de neve até ao litoral. Por acaso duvido muito disso a não ser numa entrada de ar muito frio de noroeste no pós-frontal, o que não parece o caso. A ver...


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Felizmente que o GFS tem vindo a recuar um pouco e a depressão já não aparece tão cavada e tão encaixada a sudoeste. Uma das coisas que me preocupava era a ondulação. Com as configurações anteriores facilmente se chegaria aos 6m na costa sul. 







Fiquemos apenas pelos 50/60 mm de chuva tão necessários pela passagem dos vários sistemas frontais.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

Hazores disse:


> obrigado andré
> 
> pelos vistos vai mesmo chegar o granizo cá.



Granizo e com alguma sorte algo mais interessante. Não sei porque mas cheira-me que desta vez não vai ser só o Pico que vai ser bafejado pela neve!


----------



## David sf (27 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> P.S. - Qualquer "quote" a este post a dizer "apoiado" ou "não concordo" também vai ser eliminado.
> *Agora em relação aos modelos*. Vi agora a "run" do GFS  para as 13 h do dia 1 de Fevereiro e temos risco de neve para toda a zona norte. Será verdade? Ainda falta muito tempo e o tira e mete (sem malícia) até às horas mais próximas poderá indicar mudanças substantivas...mas está lá o risco (melhor,os riscos) de neve até ao litoral. Por acaso duvido muito disso a não ser numa entrada de ar muito frio de noroeste no pós-frontal, o que não parece o caso. A ver...



Na run anterior esse risco de neve estendia-se também ao centro e já para de hoje a uma semana. Nota-se, e vê-se bem pela discrepância das linhas dos ensembles, que o GFS anda indeciso, provavelmente pela mais que provável mudança nos padrões globais de circulação (interrupção da zonal). Relembro que já na entrada fria de Janeiro o GFS andou um bocado às aranhas.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

Um novo site muito fixe:

http://www.meteoprog.ua/en/catalog/Portugal/

Informação detalhada do vento, humidade, pressão, tipo de nuvens (?)e precipitação prevista ou tipo de precipitação previsto !!

Nada mais a acrescentar ....

PS: Vou eliminar eu próprio as minhas mensagens ...


----------



## kikofra (27 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

podem por a previsão para Leiria para sexta, sábado e domingo? Se faz favor?


----------



## Camone (27 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Bom parece que Janeiro vai acabar com alguma precipitacao, pelo menos no centro e norte. A previsao (GFS e JMA) para o 1ro dia de Fevereiro e' bastante interessante, espero que se concretize.

Previsoes (GFS) da precipitacao total (em mm ou L/m^2) na Quarta, Quinta, Sexta e Sa'bado:


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

kikofra disse:


> podem por a previsão para Leiria para sexta, sábado e domingo? Se faz favor?



Boa Noite *Kikofra * !!

Bem o tempo que se preve para Sexta, Sabado e Domingo é muito homogéneo em todo o território mas se inclui um belo passeio com a mulher ou namorada não será certamente a melhor altura  !!
Pelo menos deves usar um casacinho(?) e um guarda.chuva !!
De Norte a Sul deve contar com a seguinte situação generalizada:

Sexta-Feira: Ceu muito ou encoberto. Periodos de chuva temporariamente forte durante a manhã passando a aguaceiros também por vezes fortes. Possibilidade de Trovoada. vento moderado a forte de Sul/Sudoeste rodando para Noroeste/Norte;

Sábado: Ceu muito nublado. Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas até ao inicio/fim da manhã. Chuva forte para o final do dia no litoral Oeste. Vento moderado a forte de Sudoeste em especial a partir da tarde.

Domingo: Ceu muito nublado ou encoberto diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde de Norte para Sul. Chuva forte até ao inicio/fim da manhã. Possibilidade de trovoadas. 


*PS: Esta é uma previsão descritiva feita por mim não existindo neste momento uma previsão descritiva oficial, sendo portanto este o tempo que pode esperar para o fim mdo dia baseados nas infomações dos modelos.*

Informações oficiais: http://www.meteo.pt

Espero ter ajudado ...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Camone disse:


> Bom parece que Janeiro vai acabar com alguma precipitacao, pelo menos no centro e norte. A previsao (GFS e JMA) para o 1ro dia de Fevereiro e' bastante interessante, espero que se concretize.
> 
> Previsoes (GFS) da precipitacao total (em mm ou L/m^2) na Quarta, Quinta, Sexta e Sa'bado:



Onde vais buscar essas informações (imagens). Qual o site ???


----------



## kikofra (27 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa Noite *Kikofra * !!
> 
> Bem o tempo que se preve para Sexta, Sabado e Domingo é muito homogéneo em todo o território mas se inclui um belo passeio com a mulher ou namorada não será certamente a melhor altura  !!
> Pelo menos deves usar um casacinho(?) e um guarda.chuva !!
> ...



Obrigado!


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

boas

Modelos alertam situação de risco

entre os dias 29 Janeiro a 2 de Fevereiro.

O modelo gfs nestas ultimas saídas alerta para uma situação meteorológica que afectará Portugal continental e ilhas nos próximos dias, com a passagem de vários núcleos depressionários e respectivas frentes com instabilidade associada, com especial destaque para o vento e a forte ondulação .

Esta será sempre uma situação a acompanhar com prudência, visto que estamos a falar em previsões meteorológicas com algumas horas de distancia.

Modelo GFS

Precipitação






Modelo GFS

Vento






MODELO GFS WETTERZENTRALE

abraços


----------



## kikofra (27 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Onde vais buscar essas informações (imagens). Qual o site ???



http://www.skystef.be/forecast19f.html

deve ser ai ou parecido


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Se continuar esta relação de mudança, os algarvios, lisboetas e setubalenses vão ficar com a "festa toda".

Mas o Norte e Centro terá muita chuva até ao fim-de-semana.


----------



## kikofra (27 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

ja sairam os runs da 18h

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## trepkos (27 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Lousano disse:


> Se continuar esta relação de mudança, os algarvios, lisboetas e setubalenses vão ficar com a "festa toda".
> 
> Mas o Norte e Centro terá muita chuva até ao fim-de-semana.



Vocês ai por cima tiveram tudo este inverno e ainda se queixam? 

Agora é a nossa vez ( e talvez a ultima )


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2009 às 22:26)




----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Parece que uma nova entrada fria vinda de Nordeste está a ser modelada para os primeiros dias de Fevereiro.












Normalmente estas entradas são secas mas com um inverno como este...
Ainda falta muito tempo e muito ainda pode mudar.


----------



## RMira (27 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Boas,

É engraçado que depois desta situação já por todos falado e discutida (Vá, não é preciso chatearem-se!) parece que aquilo que já falava à algum tempo vem agora a começar a ser apresentado pelos modelos (GFS e ECM): Vem aí o ar frio de leste que o AA anda a alimentar...resta claro definir a sua posição...pode ser que traga umas gotas ou uns flocos


----------



## Bgc (27 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Nunca vi nada assim


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

boa noite 
alguem me pode dizer como ver a reportagem da sic sobre o forum
obrigado


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

GARFEL disse:


> boa noite
> alguem me pode dizer como ver a reportagem da sic sobre o forum
> obrigado




http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/reportagem-sic-2909-9.html


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Bgc disse:


> Nunca vi nada assim



Isso muita neve!

Falta ai é uma escala para os que estão menos habituados 

Ps: Curioso que ontem alguém se esqueceu dessa escala também....humm quem seria


----------



## Camone (27 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Onde vais buscar essas informações (imagens). Qual o site ???



O web link para as previsoes ate' 6 dias (GFS+144) e' este:

http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/euro.vv.html

Para ver previsoes para outros parametros fi'sicos (geopotencial, pressao, vento, humidade, etc):

http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/euro.fcst.html

Estas previsoes sao feitas pelo "Center for Ocean-Land-Atmosphere Studies (COLA)" situado em Calverton, Maryland, USA. E' uma instituicao governamental que permite que "earth scientists" de va'rias disciplinas colaborem em investigacao interdisciplinar relacionada com variabilidade e predicao. Informacao completa aqui [1].

http://www.iges.org/aboutcola.html


----------



## cardu (27 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Bgc disse:


> Nunca vi nada assim




Isso quer dizer que pode nevar em qq sítio de portugal continental???


----------



## psm (27 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

cardu disse:


> Isso quer dizer que pode nevar em qq sítio de portugal continental???







Não! Repara no grafico e nas cores e nas linhas dos 1500 metros.


----------



## Nuno (27 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

cardu disse:


> Isso quer dizer que pode nevar em qq sítio de portugal continental???



Não, isso quer dizer que vai nevar nos pontos mais altos de Portugal


----------



## cardu (27 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

psm disse:


> Não! Repara no grafico e nas cores e nas linhas dos 1500 metros.





entao qual é o espanto para dizer q nunca viram nada assim??


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

cardu disse:


> entao qual é o espanto para dizer q nunca viram nada assim??



A quantidade! (acumulação)
Mas só nos pontos mais altos


----------



## cardu (27 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

iceworld disse:


> A quantidade! (acumulação)
> Mas só nos pontos mais altos



ah ok ok.... nao tem la as legendas e por isso nao entendi.... 

entao vai ser o caos completo em tras os montes novamente


----------



## trepkos (27 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

É impressão minha, ou na segunda run o AA não está mais a Norte do que devia estar?


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Uma boa legenda do Bcg já evitava todas as dúvidas, mas de facto animou ou tópico, eh, eh...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (27 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

alguem pode opinar a cerca da run das 18h?
obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Analisando os modelos, não vejo nada que não tem acontecido este Inverno, basta ver a quantidade de precipitação prevista para o Algarve que de dia para dia tem vindo a diminuir, quando só hoje retiraram cerca de 30 mm ao Algarve, não sei quando chegar o dia chove 10 mm e já é muito bom, o que considero mais relevante será o vento e a ondulação, nada que o Algarve não visse antes. *O que eu queria era ter ondas de 9 metros, 500 mm de precipitação e ventos a 180km/h.*, mesmo assim tinha dúvidas.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> alguem pode opinar a cerca da run das 18h?
> obrigado



Que desta vez o Algarve terá uma depressão mais activa nele do que no Norte do país.


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

GFS e ECM convergem na entrada de leste para a próxima semana, o que torna relativamente provável que isso realmente aconteça. Agora com que intensidade e se haverá ou não precipitação para queda de neve isso é algo que teremos que ir seguindo nos próximos dias.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (27 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Lousano disse:


> Que desta vez o Algarve terá uma depressão mais activa nele do que no Norte do país.



Obrigado


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

João Dias disse:


> GFS e ECM convergem na entrada de leste para a próxima semana, o que torna relativamente provável que isso realmente aconteça. Agora com que intensidade e se haverá ou não precipitação para queda de neve isso é algo que teremos que ir seguindo nos próximos dias.



Fixe!!  alguma coisa que me anime nestas previsões todas para os próximos dias...


----------



## kikofra (27 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

João Dias disse:


> GFS e ECM convergem na entrada de leste para a próxima semana, o que torna relativamente provável que isso realmente aconteça. Agora com que intensidade e se haverá ou não precipitação para queda de neve isso é algo que teremos que ir seguindo nos próximos dias.



caso tudo seja favoravel quais serao as cotas, e serao a nivel de todo o  pais ou so norte e interior?


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

João Dias disse:


> GFS e ECM convergem na entrada de leste para a próxima semana, o que torna relativamente provável que isso realmente aconteça. Agora com que intensidade e se haverá ou não precipitação para queda de neve isso é algo que teremos que ir seguindo nos próximos dias.



Torna mais possível o regresso do tempo seco e geada no interior.

Os modelos voltaram à instabilidade, ou seja, agora é um bom momento para os opinadores.


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

kikofra disse:


> caso tudo seja favoravel quais serao as cotas, e serao a nivel de todo o  pais ou so norte e interior?



Muito cedo para se falar disso. A própria entrada por agora ainda é relativamente fraca em termos de frio e praticamente seca, segundo a run das 18h do GFS. Mas estou confiante que o cenário irá melhorar em futuras runs


----------



## DMartins (27 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Esta run de 3 a 9/2 é óptima.


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Previsões do IM para sexta:

 Previsão para 6ª Feira, 30 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros,
por vezes fortes para o fim do dia nas regiões do litoral a
norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Queda de neve a partir da tarde acima da cota dos 800/1000 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando forte
(35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Idália Mendonça/Joana Sanches.


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Lousano disse:


> Torna mais possível o regresso do tempo seco e geada no interior.
> 
> Os modelos voltaram à instabilidade, ou seja, agora é um bom momento para os opinadores.



Sem dúvida tempo seco é o mais provável neste tipo de situação sinóptica, mas as únicas possibilidades de termos neve a cotas baixas no nosso país são com estas entradas (à partida) secas de leste. Daí acho que é natural que se crie alguma expectativa quando os modelos começam a apontar para uma situação deste género    Mas também há que ter em atenção que situações como a do passado 9 de Janeiro não acontecem propriamente todos os anos, pelo que há que ter expectativas realistas. Uns dias frios de geada já seria bastante bom


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Imagem do dia:








Acaba com as possibilidades catastróficas que alguns referiram, bem como a preocupação dos algarvios de não serem contemplados com o Inverno, mas claro, é ainda uma previsão e tem tendência a desagravamento.


----------



## Meteoprog (28 Jan 2009 às 08:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Um novo site muito fixe:
> 
> http://www.meteoprog.ua/en/catalog/Portugal/
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelo seu bom feedback. Mas o site é, na realidade, não é totalmente nova, e bastante velho ucraniano meteorológicas portal).
Nós também já lançou a versão do Português METEOPROG, que podem ser visualizados em
http://www.meteoprog.com.pt/pt/
Não há correção de pequenos erros. Em breve o mesmo será mapas e meteorológicas para Portugal.

P.S. Desculpa para o Google Translator)

_*Meteoprog Team*_


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2009 às 09:11)

Meteoprog disse:


> Obrigado pelo seu bom feedback. Mas o site é, na realidade, não é totalmente nova, e bastante velho ucraniano meteorológicas portal).
> Nós também já lançou a versão do Português METEOPROG, que podem ser visualizados em
> http://www.meteoprog.com.pt/pt/
> Não há correção de pequenos erros. Em breve o mesmo será mapas e meteorológicas para Portugal.
> ...


Welcome to meteopt.com!


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

Caros amigos,

Se isto não é grave, o que será?







Fonte: Wetterzentrale

E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fonte: Meteociel

A única certeza é que os meios da protecção civil têm de estar alerta! 

E Já agora deixo uma achega: Preia-Mar por volta das 6:45 da madrugada!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2009 às 10:20)

A depressão Érica cavou mais na run GFS 06Z. Mas *atenção* que ainda faltam muitas horas. Uma certeza já temos, não vai estar um lindo dia de sol.


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

HotSpot disse:


> A depressão Érica cavou mais na run GFS 06Z. Mas *atenção* que ainda faltam muitas horas. Uma certeza já temos, não vai estar um lindo dia de sol.



com esses amounts de precipitação e com a permanencia de valores elevados de rain-rate por varias horas......nem sei
com essa intabilidade até pode rebentar uma celula e provocar uma situação igual ou pior que fev de 2008..... e a primeira frente tambem é forte


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

Não me admirava nada que afinal a depressão entrasse pela zona noroeste da península - é óbvio que deixando muita chuva e vento mas na zona centro e não tanto a sul.
Esperemos pelas próximas runs


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

stormy disse:


> com esses amounts de precipitação e com a permanencia de valores elevados de rain-rate por varias horas......nem sei
> com essa intabilidade até pode rebentar uma celula e provocar uma situação igual ou pior que fev de 2008..... e a primeira frente tambem é forte



Manter a calma em primeiro lugar meu caro! Podem existir "n" situações, mas nunca podemos lançar pânicos nem medos exagerados, sobretudo a quem nos vier aqui visitar!

Situação a merecer toda a atenção sim, sem dúvida! Pode gerar situações pontualmente complicadas: SIM, ninguém o negou! Mas acima de tudo avisar, prevenir, sem alarmar! E para isto precisamos da responsabilidade e cooperação de todos!


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

Com os solos já tão saturados e com  o degelo da neve nas serras em alguns locais a ajudar é de prever uma situação algo complicada ao nivel dos rios e ribeiras!

Penso que mais que o vento serão as quantidades de precipitação que podem causar problemas!Mas só seguindo em directo pelo satélite o acontecimento poderemos ter a certeza sobre a  gravidade( ou não ) da situação que se avizinha!

Uma coisa é certa , esta chuvinha que tem caído já não está a ser bem absorvida pelos solos, já há locais ( terrenos agricolas) que estão a ficar com grandes poças/empapados...


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

stormy disse:


> com esses amounts de precipitação e com a permanencia de valores elevados de rain-rate por varias horas......nem sei
> com essa intabilidade até pode rebentar uma celula e provocar uma situação igual ou pior que fev de 2008..... e a primeira frente tambem é forte



O que aconteceu em fevereiro de 2008??

Não me lembro de nada extraordinario


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2009 às 11:05)

Snifa disse:


> Com os solos já tão saturados e com  o degelo da neve nas serras em alguns locais a ajudar é de prever uma situação algo complicada ao nivel dos rios e ribeiras!
> 
> Penso que mais que o vento serão as quantidades de precipitação que podem causar problemas!Mas só seguindo em directo pelo satélite o acontecimento poderemos ter a certeza e a gravidade( ou não ) da situação que se avizinha!
> 
> Uma coisa é certa , esta chuvinha que tem caído já não está a ser bem absorvida pelos solos, já há locais ( terrenos agricolas) que estão a ficar com grandes poças/empapados...



Essa situação sendo de madrugada e coincidindo com a preia-mar pode causar problemas...


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

vinc7e disse:


> O que aconteceu em fevereiro de 2008??
> 
> Não me lembro de nada extraordinario



Fortes chuvadas e inundações em Lisboa, Setúbal e áreas circundantes...


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Pelo que fui vendo em vários sites, todos apontam para uma entrada fria
e seca de leste após estas duas depressões (la para 2ª feira).

A partir de terça regressam as nuvens, ainda de leste, o que poderá 
originar algo parecido com o de 9 de jan, mas em menor escala já que 
o frio instalado não será tanto como nesse acontecimento...


----------



## José C (28 Jan 2009 às 11:30)

vinc7e disse:


> Pelo que fui vendo em vários sites, todos apontam para uma entrada fria
> e seca de leste após estas duas depressões (la para 2ª feira).
> 
> A partir de terça regressam as nuvens, ainda de leste, o que poderá
> ...



É pena porque de repente fiquei com esperança de que a baixa de temperaturas para esses dias fosse suficiente para ver neve por aqui, tal como no ano passado…
De momento 15 ºC (Sacavém).


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

Snifa disse:


> Com os solos já tão saturados e com  o degelo da neve nas serras em alguns locais a ajudar é de prever uma situação algo complicada ao nivel dos rios e ribeiras!
> 
> Penso que mais que o vento serão as quantidades de precipitação que podem causar problemas!Mas só seguindo em directo pelo satélite o acontecimento poderemos ter a certeza sobre a  gravidade( ou não ) da situação que se avizinha!
> 
> Uma coisa é certa , esta chuvinha que tem caído já não está a ser bem absorvida pelos solos, já há locais ( terrenos agricolas) que estão a ficar com grandes poças/empapados...



Também há a situação da queda de árvores, os terrenos no estado em que estão não permitem tanta resistência.
Devemos estar atentos, tomar as devidas precauções e acompanhar a situação sem alarmismo.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

Continua a mostrar um cenário muito interessante tanto para sexta como para a madrugada de domingo principalmente  depois vejo já em mais do que um modelo algo que poderá ganhar forma que é a depressão de domingo  ser empurrada para Este e arrasta uma massa fria a 500hpa pelo norte de Espanha que vai ser absorvida por uma depressão a NE da PI que irá fazer com que esta ganhe muita força e nos venha a afectar dia 4, é uma possibilidade em aberto.


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

vitamos disse:


> Manter a calma em primeiro lugar meu caro! Podem existir "n" situações, mas nunca podemos lançar pânicos nem medos exagerados, sobretudo a quem nos vier aqui visitar!
> 
> Situação a merecer toda a atenção sim, sem dúvida! Pode gerar situações pontualmente complicadas: SIM, ninguém o negou! Mas acima de tudo avisar, prevenir, sem alarmar! E para isto precisamos da responsabilidade e cooperação de todos!



Concordo a 100%


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Sabendo que estamos a vários dias de distância, com toda a imprevisibilidade associada, alguém tem dados/previsões que confirmem a possibilidade de queda de neve para o início da próxima semana (tal como previsto pelo IM espanhol para localidades fronteiriças):






P.S. - Por outro lado, haverá realmente possibilidade de queda de neve na próxima sexta, a 600/800 m, tal como previsto pelo nosso IM?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

Aqui para Queluz as coisas até estão a ficar bem molhadas para o fim de semana  espero que metam mais, pra ver se o pessoal acorda


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

o ensemble:


----------



## meo (28 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

esta a sair a RUN DAS 12


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui para Queluz as coisas até estão a ficar bem molhadas para o fim de semana  espero que metam mais, pra ver se o pessoal acorda



O freemeteo também prevê quantidades razoáveis de precipitação para aqui, à volta dos 90 mm totais acumulados. Se não me engano, estão previstos 50 mm (desses 90) para domingo.


----------



## meo (28 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

duvida?
parece que nesta run esta a acentuar o cavamento
que dizem:


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

meo disse:


> duvida?
> parece que nesta run esta a acentuar o cavamento
> que dizem:



Mais a Érica do que a Dina... Os níveis de precipitação também parecem estar a subir um pouco. Os ventos ainda não sei. Mais logo com o output GFS do MeteoPT tiraremos as dúvidas... Mas traços largos sim, é uma run que parece intensificar ambas as situações um pouco


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

Tal como a run das 06 esta run das 12 volta a intensificar a depressão principalmente pelo que vejo no que toca aos ventos, quanto a precipitação mantém níveis muito elevados em todo o sul.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

Começo a ficar convencido que a depressão será mesmo forte.


----------



## meo (28 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

vitamos disse:


> Mais a Érica do que a Dina... Os níveis de precipitação também parecem estar a subir um pouco. Os ventos ainda não sei. Mais logo com o output GFS do MeteoPT tiraremos as dúvidas... Mas traços largos sim, é uma run que parece intensificar ambas as situações um pouco



obrigado 
tambem me deu essa ideia mas fiquei na duvida 
poderemos ter uma situaçao um pouco mais complicada pelo que me da a enteder
tambem podera estar a entrar mais frio a 850hpa o que podera levar o pessoal do norte a levar mais um nevao.
estou certo ou errado?


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Destaque para a corrente de sul bastante marcada capaz de produzir rajadas de 100 km /h...durante uma primeira fase de aproximação da depressão!







Hoje é quarta feira e ainda poderá desagravar, mas vista assim como mostra o modelo é de facto uma depressão intensa, vamos aguardar pelas saídas de amanhã e sexta!


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

meo disse:


> obrigado
> 
> tambem podera estar a entrar mais frio a 850hpa o que podera levar o pessoal do norte a levar mais um nevao.
> estou certo ou errado?



É possível, mas a cotas relativamente altas desta vez, na minha opinião... longe das cotas de eventos anteriores.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

Em termos de vento as primeiras horas da depressão podem ser bastante fortes com rajadas acima dos 100km/h principalmente quando estiver conjugado as isobaras mais juntas com a passagem da frente fria  depois com a aproximação do centro da depressão entramos numa calmaria!


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

miguel disse:


> Continua a mostrar um cenário muito interessante tanto para sexta como para a madrugada de domingo principalmente  depois vejo já em mais do que um modelo algo que poderá ganhar forma que é a depressão de domingo  ser empurrada para Este e arrasta uma massa fria a 500hpa pelo norte de Espanha que vai ser absorvida por uma depressão a NE da PI que irá fazer com que esta ganhe muita força e nos venha a afectar dia 4, é uma possibilidade em aberto.



E pegando nisto que eu disse esta manha, esta run mostra exactamente isto que falei, com o ar frio arrastado para o atlântico pelo deslocamento para Este da Tempestade que nos vai afectar no fim do dia de Sábado e domingo, ar frio esse que vai gerar uma nova depressão potente com novas frentes activas que praticamente podem nem deixar respirar as autoridades de protecção civil que vão andar muito atarefadas nestes dias.claro que isto ainda pode mudar...mas não sei não


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

No 2ºpainel a run das 12h mostra nova entrada fria para dia 9 de Fevereiro. A entrada prevista para esta segunda/terça-feira deverá ser breve, já que nova frente atlântica com o consequente aumento das temperaturas poder-nos-à atingir a meio da semana que vem. Situações a acompanhar...


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

vamos todos sonhar um pouco??


----------



## Bgc (28 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Com uma pequena injecção de ar frio, teríamos um belo nevão no domingo (dia1).


----------



## VerticalHorizon (28 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

squidward disse:


> vamos todos sonhar um pouco??



LOL! é mesmo sonhar!!  Seria mesmo bom!!!


----------



## Stinger (28 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOL! é mesmo sonhar!!  Seria mesmo bom!!!


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

Tive a ver no windguro e o vento no litoral Centro/sul ronda entre os 60 e os 75km/h vento constante não é rajadas  isto baseado na run das 12 do GFS Isto é bem mais real


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

miguel disse:


> Tive a ver no windguro e o vento no litoral Centro/sul ronda entre os 60 e os 75km/h vento constante não é rajadas  isto baseado na run das 12 do GFS Isto é bem mais real



Na Costa Sul do Algarve as ondas variam entre os 6 a 7 metros durante o dia de domingo, quanto ao vento tens toda a razão Miguel, para aqui a zona Faro/Olhão mete ventos na ordem dos 74 km/h o que faz supor que podemos ter rajadas a rondar os 120 a 130 km/h.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Boa tarde ... 
Tudo bem disposto? 

Bem tenho uma dúvida ... olhando para os modelos surgiu-me uma dúvida !!
O IM preve para Sexta Periodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros por vezes forte a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro para o final do dia...
Olhando á analise de precipitação e ventos ve-se que os modelos até meio da tarde sopram de sul ... virando depois para Noroeste.
Teoricamente a frente passará com os ventos de Sul!!
Mas é quando os ventos viram para Noroeste que vejo alguma ou a maioria da precipitação ...

Ou seja parece-me que a frente trará periodos de chuva fraca e apenas depois de passar quando surgirá a actividade convectiva que chegará o grosso da precipitação isto já com os ventos de Noroeste ....

Fiz a análise mal ??


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Olhando para os modelos ... pode-se observar que a chuva practicamente vai cair toda á noite ... o que vai de acordo com aquilo que o meteorologista disse na RTP1 hoje no Bom dia Portugal !!

Além disse parece-me que a maior parte da precipitação vai acontecer no final do dia Sexta e Madrugada de Domingo, sendo que no dia Sábado e a partir da tarde de Domingo essa chuva será muito pouca e convectiva !!

Depois disso ainda está tudo muito incerto !!

Analisei mal ??
Se faz favor se não concordam ... digam, não fiquem irritados e contra argumentem justificando porque não concordam e não ofendam !!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

miguel disse:


> Tive a ver no windguro e o vento no litoral Centro/sul ronda entre os 60 e os 75km/h vento constante não é rajadas  isto baseado na run das 12 do GFS Isto é bem mais real



Isso já eu tinha alertado ontem  imagina no norte ?? 100 km/h bem sustentados.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

O site freemeteo preve para aqui ... apenas 52 mm até Terça ... o que para mim não é nada de especial mas se considerarmos que em 4 meses choveu cerca de 130 mm, posso considerar que vai chover metade !!

Mas já foi previsto muito mais do que o é agora !!


----------



## godzila (28 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

sóde olhar ara esta imagem fico com medo


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando para os modelos ... pode-se observar que a chuva practicamente vai cair toda á noite ... o que vai de acordo com aquilo que o meteorologista disse na RTP1 hoje no Bom dia Portugal !!
> 
> Além disse parece-me que a maior parte da precipitação vai acontecer no final do dia Sexta e Madrugada de Domingo, sendo que no dia Sábado e a partir da tarde de Domingo essa chuva será muito pouca e convectiva !!
> 
> ...



Boa análise!

Mas olha que no dia de sábado está prevista pelas 21 horas bastante precipitação em especial centro e sul:






referes-te ao dia de sábado ou ao sábado de dia?


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Snifa disse:


> Boa análise!
> 
> Mas olha que no dia de sábado está prevista pelas 21 horas bastante precipitação em especial centro e sul:
> 
> ...



Ao sábado de dia


----------



## StormFairy (28 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

godzila disse:


> sóde olhar ara esta imagem fico com medo



Godzila, para que os leigos como eu, possam entender um pouco melhor a tua observação, posso pedir-te que faças um edit ao teu post e coloques a respectiva legenda ? 

Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

StormFairy disse:


> Godzila, para que os leigos como eu, possam entender um pouco melhor a tua observação, posso pedir-te que faças um edit ao teu post e coloques a respectiva legenda ?
> 
> Obrigado



Basicamente quanto mais vermelho, mais chuva prevista !!

Já agora é apenas impressão ou o centro da depressão cada vez está mais a tomar a tendencia para atravessa o Norte de Portugal e o Norte de Espnha em vez de rumar em direcção ao sul de Portugal e Espanha !!

Pelo menos é o que mostra as cartas das 12h do ECMWF !!

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=ecm;sess=

O ECMWF segue a tendencia do GFS e coloca uma depressão a Oeste de Portugal de hoje a 8 dias !!


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Domingo trovoada ...






... como se pode ver em baixo, o Domingo continua a dar cartas...






... uma vez mais, Domingo continua a ser o melhor dia. A depressão passados mesmo em cima de dia 1 para dia 2.






Precipitação acumulada no dia 1 de Fevereiro. Parece que vou ter festa 








Por agora, penso que se pode dizer... a Dina Promete!!


----------



## Defender (28 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Deixo aqui uma reflexão ....

Estando prevista alguma precipitação acima do normal, ou seja muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo, através dos modelos que foram apresentados o que vai eventualmente originar um aumento rápido do caudal das linhas de água e aumentar as escorrências superficiais uma vez que os solos estão já algo saturados pela precipitação dos ultimos dias ... e partindo do principio que a Autoridade Nacional da Protecção Civil estará já a par da situação não seria vantajoso, e como forma apenas de prevenção e não alarme, avisar já as autarquias para na medida do possivel prever verificações extras de sumidoros, limpeza de linhas de água problemáticas, etc ...... ?????!!!!!

Colocar avisos coloridos no mapa normalmente não resolve e normalmente já não há tempo nem pessoal disponivel para medidas preventivas.....

Apesar de saber que os "posts" se baseiam em modelos e que poderão existir alterações, para melhor ou pior, vou tentar promover alguma prevenção por parte da autarquia no Concelho e tentar minimizar os efeitos ... 

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Comparando as previsões com os modelos sazonais posso dizer que os Z200 e Z700 (pressão atmosferica ??????????) tem uma anomalia muito interessante para este mes de Fevereiro desde os EUA passando por Portugal ... 
Em termos de precipitação no dia de hoje tb preve que Fevereiro seja tb muito chuvoso.

PS: Contudo tenho reparado que essa anomalia cada vez tende mais para Norte !!

Fonte: NCEP


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Segundo a Run das 12 do ECMWF, parece que o frio se instalará a partir de segunda-feira. Penso que as cotas de neve no fim-se-semana poderão atingir os 700m...é pena que não se consigam visualizar os modelos de precipitação.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Segundo a Run das 12 do ECMWF, parece que o frio se instalará a partir de segunda-feira. Penso que as cotas de neve no fim-se-semana poderão atingir os 700m...é pena que não se consigam visualizar os modelos de precipitação.




Precipitação só la para quinta feira...e com alguma sorte


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

vinc7e disse:


> Precipitação só la para quinta feira...e com alguma sorte



Qual quinta-feira?


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> Qual quinta-feira?



Enganei-me, queria dizer quarta feira, da prox semana dia 4


----------



## Bgc (28 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

vinc7e disse:


> Enganei-me, queria dizer quarta feira, da prox semana dia 4



Estás errado. Plenamente.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Bgc disse:


> Estás errado. Plenamente.



Estou?? então, quando esta prevista precipitação??


----------



## Bgc (28 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

vinc7e disse:


> Estou?? então, quando esta prevista precipitação??



Acho que a questão que se põe é... Quando é que não está prevista precipitação?


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Bgc disse:


> Acho que a questão que se põe é... Quando é que não está prevista precipitação?



lol

sim mas eu estava-me a referir a partir de segunda feira que é quando supostamente vamos ter uma entrada fria de leste..

...ate lá parece que não ha duvidas quanto a existência de


----------



## Bgc (28 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

vinc7e disse:


> lol
> 
> sim mas eu estava-me a referir a partir de segunda feira que é quando supostamente vamos ter uma entrada fria de leste..
> 
> ...ate lá parece que não ha duvidas quanto a existência de



Se deres uma vista de olhos em vários sites (se não quiseres ir mais longe, basta o IM), verás que as cotas de neve são já médias a partir de Sexta-feira.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

Para esclarecer os últimos post's embora ainda seja um cenário muito irrealista depois de 2ª feira.

Bragança


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Bgc disse:


> Se deres uma vista de olhos em vários sites (se não quiseres ir mais longe, basta o IM), verás que as cotas de neve são já médias a partir de Sexta-feira.



Sim claro, de sexta até domingo, mas eu estava-me a referir depois de segunda feira....


----------



## Bgc (28 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

vinc7e disse:


> Sim claro, de sexta até domingo, mas eu estava-me a referir depois de segunda feira....



Que confusão... 

Como podes ver no meteograma gentilmente cedido pelo HotSpot, também na 2ª e 3ª feiras as cotas de neve se mantêm em níveis médios.


----------



## Camone (28 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

Nao ha' fome que nao de em fartura, depois de um outono bastante seco finalmente um inverno com com alguma chuva para compensar. A minha estacao Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (wireless) ja' registou cerca de 350 mm desde Dez. Espero que venha mais, e eu nunca uso guarda-chuva 

Previsao do total de precipitacao (em mm ou L/m^2) no Sa'bado e Domingo (GFS) e Domingo (JMA):


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Bgc disse:


> Que confusão...
> 
> Como podes ver no meteograma gentilmente cedido pelo HotSpot, também na 2ª e 3ª feiras as cotas de neve se mantêm em níveis médios.



Pois é verdade, mas se reparares, por exemplo no dia 3 terça feira, a precipitação é praticamente nula.

E como disses-te a cota do IM para sexta feira anda nos 700/800m e nesse
meteograma ta bem acima dos 1400m o que me parece um bocado exagerado..

Mas ainda falta mt tempo...ha que esperar


----------



## Bgc (28 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

vinc7e disse:


> Pois é verdade, mas se reparares, por exemplo no dia 3 terça feira, a precipitação é praticamente nula.
> 
> E como disses-te a cota do IM para sexta feira anda nos 700/800m e nesse
> meteograma ta bem acima dos 1400m o que me parece um bocado exagerado..
> ...



IM = cotas de 600/800m
Meteograma = vejo cotas na casa dos 1200/1300m.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Mais alguns meteogramas para Bragança...
























O ar frio irá entrar essencialmente a partir do dia 3...


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009*

vao preparando as pas e o sal 






neve pelos 200 300 metros


----------



## trepkos (28 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009*



cova beira disse:


> vao preparando as pas e o sal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



200/300 mas não para aqui... é pena


----------



## Defender (28 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009*

A concretizar-se


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Nesta última Run do GFS (18), a possibilidade de precipitação durante a próxima semana aumenta, o que poderia trazer a neve a cotas interessantes!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Muito interessante mesmo...ora vejam:

http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_12_UTC/138_35.gif


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Cada vez mais os modelos apontam para algo muito interessante entre terça 
e quarta feira... +  =  lol


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Apenas uma curiosiadade, este site

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0079&q=Vila+Real+forecast:tenday

preve *neve molhada*  para Vila Real na prox quarta feira


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

vinc7e disse:


> Apenas uma curiosiadade, este site
> 
> http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0079&q=Vila+Real+forecast:tenday
> 
> preve *neve molhada*  para Vila Real na prox quarta feira



deve de ser a tal "agua-neve" ou "sleet"


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Nesta última Run do GFS (18), a possibilidade de precipitação durante a próxima semana aumenta, o que poderia trazer a neve a cotas interessantes!



Atenção á madrugada do dia 31 
A cota nessa noite deve andar por volta dos 700m...

Meteograma para Bragança segundo a  run das 18Z


----------



## VerticalHorizon (28 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

vinc7e disse:


> Cada vez mais os modelos apontam para algo muito interessante entre terça
> e quarta feira... +  =  lol



São Pedro te ouça!!


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

A situação poderá ser muito interessante, uma conjugação feliz de diferentes peças com o escandinávio a servir de maestro construindo uma autoestrada de frio até cá. 






Mas já se sabe que bastam pequenas alterações para o caminho ter obstáculos.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (28 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009*



cova beira disse:


> vao preparando as pas e o sal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES!!


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009*

Interessante


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Em função dos ultimos desenvolvimentos dos modelos e previsões, para quando é que será de esperar a descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica? Já para amanhã?


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Em função dos ultimos desenvolvimentos dos modelos e previsões, para quando é que será de esperar a descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica? Já para amanhã?



Queda brusca da pressão temos na sábado em que pelas 19horas em Lisboa temos 1005hpa para ás 00horas de domingo ou seja 5 horas depois termos 995hpa e 985hpa pelas 8h da manha de Domingo...


----------



## Camone (29 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

Vince disse:


> A situação poderá ser muito interessante, uma conjugação feliz de diferentes peças com o escandinávio a servir de maestro construindo uma autoestrada de frio até cá.
> 
> Mas já se sabe que bastam pequenas alterações para o caminho ter obstáculos.



Curiosa esta obsessao pela neve aqui, mas tambe'm em uk.sci.weather. Algo que seria natural acontecer ha' mais de 30 ou 40 anos, e' hoje aguardada com alguma ansiedade.

Mais curioso ainda e' o facto de em Portugal, neste inverno, ter nevado mais que em Inglaterra (mas no Pais de Gales e Esco'cia nevou mais), o que quer dizer que as centenas de metros a mais em altura em Portugal (i.e. centro e norte) compensam os +/- 10 graus de latitude a mais da Inglaterra.

Dados recolhidos na estacao meteorolo'gica de Ferry Hill em Co, Durham, NE England, mostram que a quantidade de neve tem vindo a diminuir consistentemente desde ha' cerca de 70 anos:








Mais informacao aqui:

http://www.laindonweather.co.uk/Snow page.htm

Algo esta' a acontecer ao clima.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

miguel disse:


> Queda brusca da pressão temos na sábado em que pelas 19horas em Lisboa temos 1005hpa para ás 00horas de domingo ou seja 5 horas depois termos 995hpa e 985hpa pelas 8h da manha de Domingo...



Bom, muito brusca, de facto, se assim for... Belo "bicho" que se está a formar...
Obrigado Miguel!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Vince disse:


> A situação poderá ser muito interessante, uma conjugação feliz de diferentes peças com o escandinávio a servir de maestro construindo uma autoestrada de frio até cá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosto desta run! Mas vejo algo que pode ameaçar a queda de neve em cotas médias-baixas: a entrada de frio far-se-à à volta da península ibérica situação que fará a amssa de ar frio passar muitas horas sobre o atlântico aquecendo-se e levando mais humidade mas menos frio, o que inviabilizará quedas de neve a cotas médias-baixas; talvez leve é ainda mais neve à cotas acima dos 1000 metros.
Mas, como sempre, cá estamos para acompanhar o andamento disto.
Pelo menos não nos tem faltado tema de conversa este ano.


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

Não recordo um cenário como este aqui para a minha localidade!!
Segundo o Freemeteo que essencialmente se baseia nos modelos GFS, aponta muita Precipitação, Vento Forte, Trovoadas e uma pressão minima que pode chegar aos 983.8 mb 
Vai ser um fim de semana para mais tarde recordar!





[/URL][/IMG]

Espero que todos os meios estejam devidamente preparados e que não sejam accionados quando já nada podem fazer! Os meios existem, agora só falta com a devida antecedência a acção destes.


----------



## Stinger (29 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

Camone disse:


> Curiosa esta obsessao pela neve aqui, mas tambe'm em uk.sci.weather. Algo que seria natural acontecer ha' mais de 30 ou 40 anos, e' hoje aguardada com alguma ansiedade.
> 
> Mais curioso ainda e' o facto de em Portugal, neste inverno, ter nevado mais que em Inglaterra (mas no Pais de Gales e Esco'cia nevou mais), o que quer dizer que as centenas de metros a mais em altura em Portugal (i.e. centro e norte) compensam os +/- 10 graus de latitude a mais da Inglaterra.
> 
> ...




Dame a impressao que o frio esta a descer mais ca para baixo , ouvi uma cena na net que antigamente os polos inverteram se ou uma coisa parecida


----------



## rogers (29 Jan 2009 às 02:32)

Stinger disse:


> Dame a impressao que o frio esta a descer mais ca para baixo , ouvi uma cena na net que antigamente os polos inverteram se ou uma coisa parecida



Por favor, sem exageros! Estamos a viver um ano fora do normal, mas é só um ano.

Durante o fim do renascimento até meados dos século XVII a Europa esteve mergulhada na pequena idade do Gelo, todos os invenos o rio Tamisa congelava ao ponto de poder-se fazer um feira durante dias.

E nem precisou inverter-se os polos.


----------



## Stinger (29 Jan 2009 às 03:00)

rogers disse:


> Por favor, sem exageros! Estamos a viver um ano fora do normal, mas é só um ano.
> 
> Durante o fim do renascimento até meados dos século XVII a Europa esteve mergulhada na pequena idade do Gelo, todos os invenos o rio Tamisa congelava ao ponto de poder-se fazer um feira durante dias.
> 
> E nem precisou inverter-se os polos.



entao pronto vem uma idade do gelo


----------



## meteo (29 Jan 2009 às 04:28)

rogers disse:


> *Por favor, sem exageros! Estamos a viver um ano fora do normal, mas é só um ano.*
> Durante o fim do renascimento até meados dos século XVII a Europa esteve mergulhada na pequena idade do Gelo, todos os invenos o rio Tamisa congelava ao ponto de poder-se fazer um feira durante dias.
> 
> E nem precisou inverter-se os polos.


 Exactamente..Para além de que se este ano está a ser mais frio que o normal,o Inverno do ano passado foi ao contrário..demasiado quente..Praticamente não houve dias frios e em Janeiro chegámos aos 22 ou ate mesmo 23 graus em Lisboa  
Nunca sabemos que Inverno vamos apanhar.. 

Venha a chuva prevista que o sul está a precisar,principalmente o Alentejo e o Algarve!


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 07:53)

Stinger disse:


> Dame a impressao que o frio esta a descer mais ca para baixo , ouvi uma cena na net que antigamente os polos inverteram se ou uma coisa parecida



Penso que a única coisa que se inverte é o campo magnético da Terra.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Jan 2009 às 08:53)

Parece que se acentua a tendência para a queda de neve em cotas médias. Ver a previsão para a localidade fronteiriça de Fuentes de Oñoro:


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Parece que se acentua a tendência para a queda de neve em cotas médias. Ver a previsão para a localidade fronteiriça de Fuentes de Oñoro:



Citando um antigo jornalista, "E esta heim..":







Que se passa dia 3 Fevereiro? Cáceres, é capital da extremadura vizinha da Beira Baixa e do Alto Alentejo.

Ps: 1- A anomalia negativa das temperaturas médias do ano passado, foi apenas ligeiramente inferior ao normal. Se este ano, for de igual forma inferior ao normal, não significa que estejamos numa mini-era de arrefecimento! Temos de ver as coisas a uma escala de 10 anos, ou até de 30anos (para efeitos de normais climatológicas), mas mesmo em 10 anos existem anos secos, anos quentes, anos chuvosos e anos frios. Digamos que nesta década, a anomalia negativa a verificar-se no corrente e último ano apenas serviria para atenuar a anomalia positiva decadal, ou dito de outra forma, apenas equilibra a média conseguida até aqui.

2- OFF-Topic - A inversão dos polos, nada tem a ver com o clima, para os polos tanto se lhes dá que lhes chamem ou troquem de nome Polo Sul, ou Polo Norte, são polos apenas. A inversão de polos a ocorrer e já ocorreu várias vezes na história do planeta, apenas confundiu as espécies sensíveis à orientação do campo magnético terrestre, mas elas continuam por cá apesar disso. Digamos que o pior que lhes pode acontecer é o enfraquecimento, indefinição ou mesmo a ausência de orientação do campo magnético. Outra coisa é falarmos da intensidade do campo magnético, essa sim poderá afectar o clima, deixando-nos mais ou menos expostos às radiações de alta energia solares e cosmicas, interferindo directa ou indirectamente na atmosfera.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

Valência de Alcântara fica aqui mesmo na fronteira a uns 20 Km para NW. E só de pensar que na terça à tarde vou para o Porto.Mas em vez de fazer A23-A1 por Torres Novas. Demoro mais tempo mas vou fazer A23-A25-A1...pela Guarda, Viseu...hehehe


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

thunderboy disse:


> Penso que a única coisa que se inverte é o campo magnético da Terra.



Sem dúvida! Ao longo da história geológica do nosso planeta há registo de várias inversões do campo magnético. Estas inversões estão "gravadas" nos basaltos do fundo do oceano e constituem, até, um importante argumento a favor da teoria da tectónica de placas. com efeito, o registo é simétrico em relação às dorsais médias oceânicas... Assim, podemos afirmar que houve inversão dos pólos, ou melhor, do campo magnético terrestre: há épocas em que a agulha da bússula aponta o sul (épocas de polaridade invertida) e épocas em que a agulha aponta o norte (polaridade normal) como a que actualmente estamos a viver!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36001

COTA 100 PO LITORAL NORTE! 

será?


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36001
> 
> COTA 100 PO LITORAL NORTE!
> 
> será?



isso é que era 

em ourense a cota é zero...


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

vinc7e disse:


> isso é que era



Mas por esta run do GFS já volta a não ser... 

É uma conjugação de factores em simultâneo, basta uma pequena alteração e tudo se esfuma... A temperatura a 850hPa subiu a pique... veremos as próximas runs.


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

vitamos disse:


> Mas por esta run do GFS já volta a não ser...
> 
> É uma conjugação de factores em simultâneo, basta uma pequena alteração e tudo se esfuma... A temperatura a 850hPa subiu a pique... veremos as próximas runs.



E na saída da meia noite também já tinha tirado.


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Boas,

Por esta saida das 6Z o sol vai tirar férias!


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

vitamos disse:


> Mas por esta run do GFS já volta a não ser...
> 
> É uma conjugação de factores em simultâneo, basta uma pequena alteração e tudo se esfuma... A temperatura a 850hPa subiu a pique... veremos as próximas runs.



É verdade nem esta nem a das 00h! quanto a neve é preciso ainda alguma calma para se poder confirmar as cotas baixas porque neste momento vejo é cotas altas e médias...Quanto a depressão parece que cavou mais um pouco muito ligeiramente para os 978hpa  na parte mais activa, enchendo de seguida.Atenção as rajadas entre as 22h de Sábado e as 4h da madrugada de Domingo que pontualmente podem ser na ordem dos 120km/h ou 130km/h que já é um valor preocupante...Sem falar na chuva que vai ter o seu pico de intensidade nesse mesmo período


----------



## psm (29 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36001
> 
> COTA 100 PO LITORAL NORTE!
> 
> será?







Onde é que se vê a cota dos 100 metros, para o litoral? Quando fizeres um post coloca um bocado mais de rigor.


----------



## godzila (29 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

bem, isto pode ser mao


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2009 às 11:16)

godzila disse:


> bem, isto ode ser mao



isso é a temp nos 500hpa ( 5400mts).....nada de especial ..esse frio a essa altura ( frio esse que nem é muito) até favorece a convecção....


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

psm disse:


> Onde é que se vê a cota dos 100 metros, para o litoral? Quando fizeres um post coloca um bocado mais de rigor.




Então não tem cota zero para o litoral norte na 3ª feira??

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36560


----------



## psm (29 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

vinc7e disse:


> Então não tem cota zero para o litoral norte na 3ª feira??
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36560







Sim, mas à que referir para Portugal e não Espanha.

E com estes dados novos ,a cota deve subir mesmo lá em vigo.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

vinc7e disse:


> Então não tem cota zero para o litoral norte na 3ª feira??
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36560




Essa cota para o litoral de  Espanha parece-me completamente irreal e despropositada!

Além disso é cota 100m , não 0 m.....

Estou bem mais preocupado com as chuvas e ventos que se avizinham do que com cotas de neve que ainda é cedo para falar nelas...


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

Atençao no norte a cotas altas na madrugada de Sábado para Domingo!   pode haver quantidades de neve muito razoaveis! Com a precipitaçao prevista e com a intensidade do vento! É uma situaçao acompanhar! 

Of-tópico: O que Acham da previsao do nosso Im na madrugada de sábado e Domingo?


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

Snifa disse:


> Essa cota para o litoral de  Espanha parece-me completamente irreal e despropositada!
> 
> Além disso é cota 100m , não 0 m.....
> 
> Estou bem mais preocupado com as chuvas e ventos que se avizinham do que com cotas de neve que ainda é cedo para falar nelas...



Tb não disse que era em Portugal...mas as diferenças não devem ser muitas,
e essas cotas também me parecem irreais.

E a cota zero que referi é para a provincia de Ourense.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

vinc7e disse:


> Tb não disse que era em Portugal...mas as diferenças não devem ser muitas,
> e essas cotas também me parecem irreais.
> 
> E a cota zero que referi é para a provincia de Ourense.



Ás vezes é desnecessário situações em que todos ralham e todos têm razão! 

Todos os sites têm um tempo de actualização! Estava prevista queda de neve a cotas baixas, devido a uma entrada de Leste, SIM! Já não existe possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas baixas porque as previsões se alteraram totalmente de ontem para hoje, tb SIM!

Pronto simples!  Todos têm a sua razão... Agora vamos acompanhar as situações que estão a chegar com calma e  responsabilidade!


----------



## psm (29 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

Fantkboy disse:


> Atençao no norte a cotas altas na madrugada de Sábado para Domingo!   pode haver quantidades de neve muito razoaveis! Com a precipitaçao prevista e com a intensidade do vento! É uma situaçao acompanhar!
> 
> Of-tópico: O que Acham da previsao do nosso Im na madrugada de sábado e Domingo?





Pois, há uma coisa que me estranha. O trajécto desta depressão, e o ar a ela associado vem de origem tropical humida, por isso muito quente e humida e a unica coisa a favorecer a queda de neve a cotas mais baixas nestes dias de fim de semana, é o muito frio que há nas capas altas da atmosfera.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2009 às 11:44)

vitamos disse:


> Ás vezes é desnecessário situações em que todos ralham e todos têm razão!
> 
> Todos os sites têm um tempo de actualização! Estava prevista queda de neve a cotas baixas, devido a uma entrada de Leste, SIM! Já não existe possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas baixas porque as previsões se alteraram totalmente de ontem para hoje, tb SIM!
> 
> Pronto simples!  Todos têm a sua razão... Agora vamos acompanhar as situações que estão a chegar com calma e  responsabilidade!



É verdade, mas esses dados do aemet foram actualizados em "jueves 29 de enero de 2009 a las 05:45:16"


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

vinc7e disse:


> É verdade, mas esses dados do aemet foram actualizados em "jueves 29 de enero de 2009 a las 05:45:16"



Assim sendo não sei em que se baseiam... É melhor aguardar por próximas actualizações! Mas neste momento essas cotas foram postas de lado!


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

psm disse:


> Pois, há uma coisa que me estranha. O trajécto desta depressão, e o ar a ela associado vem de origem tropical humida, por isso muito quente e humida e a unica coisa a favorecer a queda de neve a cotas mais baixas nestes dias de fim de semana, é o muito frio que há nas capas altas da atmosfera.



Poderá alguma convecçao extraodinária trazer algum frio que está em altura a cotas médias! Mas sinceramente com esta ultima run (gfs) nao acredito! Situaçao preocupante! essa sim é nos locais habituais, na terras Altas aonde este inverno tem sido generoso em termos do elemento branco!  Mas esperemos agora pelas alteraçoes (ou nao) da proxima run!


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

vitamos disse:


> Assim sendo não sei em que se baseiam... É melhor aguardar por próximas actualizações! Mas neste momento essas cotas foram postas de lado!



Não é no HIRLAM? 

Seja como for, também o ECMWF hoje às 00UTC tem essa entrada, mas "cortada" não muito a Norte da península..
Ou seja, uma entrada fria vigorosa com precipitação, e cotas baixas, mas a acontecer, será muito limitada ao extremo Norte, pois há uma "guerra imensa" com o ar mais húmido e quente que vem sendo arrastado do Atlântico.. Aliás, daí esta ciclogénese toda... 

Quanto a esse frio, embora ao Norte da península esteja na "corda-bamba".. A países como França, ou na Grã-Bretanha promete neve a cotas bem baixas, mais um bom episódio lá..


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

rozzo disse:


> Não é no HIRLAM?



Sim é! Obrigado 

Quanto à restante análise, sim é verdade... Mas penso que o ECM também vai atenuar essa entrada. O atlântico está tremendamente activo e penso que o ar de leste não irá ter grandes hipóteses... Mas quiçá? Este inverno...


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

vitamos disse:


> Ás vezes é desnecessário situações em que todos ralham e todos têm razão!



Pois. Porque é que o GFS mudou tanto numa simples saída. Por uma pequena alteração no AC escandinávio que depois tem grande impacto por cá. Mas até lá vai mudar muita vez, é sempre assim, há que seguir com calma


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

vinc7e disse:


> isso é que era
> 
> em ourense a cota é zero...



Era tâo bom...  Vamos lá ver o que nos calha para a semana...

Dia ENTEDIANTE no Porto: Chuva fraca, ventro fraco-moderado, Temperatura = 12ºC


Animação só mesmo acima dos 600metros a partir de sábado... ...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (29 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

vitamos disse:


> Ás vezes é desnecessário situações em que todos ralham e todos têm razão!
> 
> Todos os sites têm um tempo de actualização! Estava prevista queda de neve a cotas baixas, devido a uma entrada de Leste, SIM! Já não existe possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas baixas porque as previsões se alteraram totalmente de ontem para hoje, tb SIM!
> 
> Pronto simples!  Todos têm a sua razão... Agora vamos acompanhar as situações que estão a chegar com calma e  responsabilidade!



Quem fala assim não é gágo


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Xiiii vocês e a neve, tanta neve querem, quando a tiverem ás semanas seguidas depois digam se é chato ou não 

Off-topic

------------------------

Há aqui membros que me fazem lembrar uma música do Tony Carreira quando falam em neve, a música reza assim:

_"REFRÃO: 
Sonhador, sonhador mas ao menos a sonhar 
Tenho amor, tenho amor que não tenho ao acordar 
Sonhador, sonhador não me importa ser chamado 
Se tenho amor, tenho amor que já não tenho acordado 

Podes falar que já nada me dói 
Porque a sonhar volto a ser um herói 
E volto a ter tudo o que é teu 
Pois nos meus sonhos quem manda sou eu"_


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (29 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

Vince disse:


> Pois. Porque é que o GFS mudou tanto numa simples saída. Por uma pequena alteração no AC escandinávio que depois tem grande impacto por cá. Mas até lá vai mudar muita vez, é sempre assim, há que seguir com calma
> 
> Desculpa podias explicar melhor essa tua opinião? Abraço


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (29 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

não sei o que se passou no post anterior mas o primeiro texto é uma citação só a pergunta anterior é que não. desculpem o off-topic


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

psm disse:


> Sim, mas à que referir para Portugal e não Espanha.
> 
> E com estes dados novos ,a cota deve subir mesmo lá em vigo.



agora e que a burra deu um salto...


nao se ve que :

 -AEMET=ESPANHA
 -PONTEVEDRA=ESPANHA
 -PONTEVEDRA=LITORAL NORTE


----------



## psm (29 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> agora e que a burra deu um salto...
> 
> 
> nao se ve que :
> ...



Pois mas a insinuação é para Portugal , quando se escreve LITORAL NORTE, e punha-se litoral norte de Espanha!


----------



## tpais (29 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*

Talvez esta minha questão seja ligeiramente off-tópic mas gostaria de saber se alguem tem modelos de previsão para Portugal Continental onde se entre com a orografia, nem que seja com areas de 50Km2? Ou seja, utilizar os outputs de modelos estabelecidos e aplicar-lhes uma matriz básica de orografia tendo em conta os elementos mais significativos do continente.
Desde já agradeço a resposta a quem souber.
Abraç
TP


----------



## meo (29 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

boa tarde
pelo que parece a run das 12 esta a acentuar ainda mais o cavamento e meter mais frio a 850hpa.
SERA POSSIVEL ou estou a ler mal?


----------



## Sirilo (29 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

O IM diz:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros,
temporariamente fortes a partir da tarde nas regiões Norte e
Centro.
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, baixando gradualmente a
cota para 600/800 metros a partir da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste a partir da tarde e diminuindo de
intensidade.
Descida de temperatura a partir da tarde.

 Isto para amanha. 
E têm alerta amarelo de neve e vento para alguns distritos.


Será?????
São estas cotas de neve previstas?


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

meo disse:


> boa tarde
> pelo que parece a run das 12 esta a acentuar ainda mais o cavamento e meter mais frio a 850hpa.
> SERA POSSIVEL ou estou a ler mal?



Hum não me parece... Relativamente à Dina há um desagravamento ligeiro. Em relação à Erica tudo na mesma. O cavamento até aprece ser ligeirissimamente menor. A questão é que a depressão fica mais tempo por cima do território aumentando a precipitação como consequência de um prolongamento até segunda feira.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

Exactamente Vitamos concordo, a nível de ventos tudo na mesma. A precipitação poderá aumentar ligeiramente como já foi explicado.


----------



## Defender (29 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

A precipitação não atingirá então niveis preocupantes ou na noite de Sàbado/Domingo serão de prever algumas complicações a nivel de caudais acumulados/instantaneos de linhas de águas???


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

Exacto tudo na mesma nesta run, rajadas em especial no Litoral Sul que poderão ir aos 120km/h nos máximos e localmente não descartando que durante a frente e numa situação convectiva mais complexa se possa ultrapassar os 120km/h...Resumindo uma situação complicada a ter muito em conta...Quanto a frente de sexta parece-me que tem vindo a aumentar os ventos dessa situação podendo ter rajadas na ordem dos 70km/h ou 80km/h em especial no Norte para o fim do dia de sexta...


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 16:29)

Defender disse:


> A precipitação não atingirá então niveis preocupantes ou na noite de Sàbado/Domingo serão de prever algumas complicações a nivel de caudais acumulados/instantaneos de linhas de águas???



Sim penso que se poderá registar algumas complicações, já que a chuva a cair deverá ser muita em pouco tempo ou seja madrugada de domingo talvez até meio da manha, sem esquecer o pós frontal que poderá localmente causar problemas durante o dia de Domingo. Numa depressão deste género todos os cuidados são poucos.Apetecia-me alertar para outros problemas mas não se se deva  como é o caso de possíveis tornados porque aquela precipitação da frente é convectiva e muito intensa e até mesmo o próprio pós frontal Penso que alertar não tem mal nenhum


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

miguel disse:


> Apetecia-me alertar para outros problemas mas não se se deva  como é o caso de possíveis tornados porque aquela precipitação da frente é convectiva e muito intensa e até mesmo o próprio pós frontal Penso que alertar não tem mal nenhum



Nunca nenhum cenário é de excluir... Mas o cenário mais plausível é ainda o da precipitação em grandes quantidades em certos períodos. E essa de facto merece as cautelas habituais. Penso que a protecção civil irá dizer algo nas próximas horas...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

miguel disse:


> Sim penso que se poderá registar algumas complicações, já que a chuva a cair deverá ser muita em pouco tempo ou seja madrugada de domingo talvez até meio da manha, sem esquecer o pós frontal que poderá localmente causar problemas durante o dia de Domingo. Numa depressão deste género todos os cuidados são poucos.Apetecia-me alertar para outros problemas mas não se se deva  como é o caso de possíveis tornados porque aquela precipitação da frente é convectiva e muito intensa e até mesmo o próprio pós frontal Penso que alertar não tem mal nenhum



Desculpa Miguel obviamente tens a tua opinião mas acho que não deves mesmo como dizes ... porque sabes quem sabe o que é um tornado, está habituado a ver as imagens dos EUA e então pode ficar apavorado !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

É apenas impressão minha ou a depressão mantem mais tempo o encavamento até quase segunda-feira e parece mais estacionária !!

Os ventos mantem-se mas penso pelo que vejo que terá o seu "epicentro" cerca das 0h de domingo no litoral sul com rajadas máximas de 90/100 kmh não mais do que isso ...


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa Miguel obviamente tens a tua opinião mas acho que não deves mesmo como dizes ... porque sabes quem sabe o que é um tornado, está habituado a ver as imagens dos EUA e então pode ficar apavorado !!



Eu disse porque vi as características desta depressão com outras que tiveram esse resultado e esta não fica atrás pelo contrario  Grave é não alertar e depois termos desgraças por falta de prevenção, se bem que para tornados nada há a fazer mas para inundações é que se pode fazer algo para evitar problemas de maior.Mas claro que não acredito que nada esteja a ser feito e agora iam tarde...veremos as consequências


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

E esta run volta a afastar a possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas baixas a curto prazo...Vejo sim é a continuação de frentes com a continuação de muita chuva durante toda a semana que vem.


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Julgo que esta depressão irá trazer problemas graves em algumas zonas... isso é um facto! Quanto aos tornados, SE acontecer, espero que fiquem lá mesmo no meio do mato, não fazem aqui falta. Os avisos que a Protecção Civil irá comunicar ao País vão ser os mesmos do custume, evitar activadades ao ar livre, fechar bem portas e janelas, limpar aljerozes, retirar objectos que possam ser arremeçados pelo vento, carros debaixo de árvores, etc.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

miguel disse:


> Eu disse porque vi as características desta depressão com outras que tiveram esse resultado e esta não fica atrás pelo contrario  Grave é não alertar e depois termos desgraças por falta de prevenção, se bem que para tornados nada há a fazer mas para inundações é que se pode fazer algo para evitar problemas de maior.Mas claro que não acredito que nada esteja a ser feito e agora iam tarde...veremos as consequências



É verdade quando as depressões descem em cavamento em determinadas situações pode ser existir tornados ou remoinhos com ventos mais fortes do que a rajada máxima  e que normalmente acontecem neste tipo de situações e se reparares não discordei de ti 
Quanto á prevenção dos tornados ou da Protecção Civil avisar de essa possibilidade não sei se eles conseguem prever isso ... 
Penso que não .. mas não tenho a certeza !!


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Aurélio disse:


> É verdade quando as depressões descem em determinadas situações pode ser existir tornados ou remoinhos com ventos mais fortes do que a rajada máxima  e que normalmente acontecem neste tipo de situações e se reparares não discordei de ti
> Quanto á prevenção dos tornados ou da Protecção Civil avisar de essa possibilidade não sei se eles conseguem prever isso ...
> Penso que não .. mas não tenho a certeza !!



Sim eles preverem e alertarem isso está fora de questão...veremos os alertas lançados pelo estofex 

E para por um pouco de agua na fervura, é apenas uma possibilidade não interpretem como vai fazer e saber onde iria fazer seria como encontrar uma agulha num palheiro


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Aurélio disse:


> É verdade quando as depressões descem em determinadas situações pode ser existir tornados ou remoinhos com ventos mais fortes do que a rajada máxima  e que normalmente acontecem neste tipo de situações e se reparares não discordei de ti
> Quanto á prevenção dos tornados ou da Protecção Civil avisar de essa possibilidade não sei se eles conseguem prever isso ...
> Penso que não .. mas não tenho a certeza !!



Acho que em Portugal não há radares doplers, não conseguem prever.


----------



## Henrique (29 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/nmm22/00CAPE.htm
Mágnifico! Mal posso esperar!


----------



## meo (29 Jan 2009 às 17:09)

vitamos disse:


> Hum não me parece... Relativamente à Dina há um desagravamento ligeiro. Em relação à Erica tudo na mesma. O cavamento até aprece ser ligeirissimamente menor. A questão é que a depressão fica mais tempo por cima do território aumentando a precipitação como consequência de um prolongamento até segunda feira.



obrigado
fiz uma ma leitura.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

miguel disse:


> Sim eles preverem e alertarem isso está fora de questão...veremos os alertas lançados pelo estofex
> 
> E para por um pouco de agua na fervura, é apenas uma possibilidade não interpretem como vai fazer e saber onde iria fazer seria como encontrar uma agulha num palheiro



Ya boa ideia Miguel ... existem instituições europeias mais especializadas nisso do que o nosso IM !!
Penso de que ...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

Bem meus caros e estimados colegas da Meteorologia esta run é um espectáculo ... 
Mas ainda não vi as outras  ... 
1º round: Sexta - Domingo:
2º round: Quarta até dia 9 de Fevereiro !!


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

meo disse:


> obrigado
> fiz uma ma leitura.



Acontece  Um pequeno truque que eu uso para ver a evolução das runs por exemplo no meteociel... Há medida que vai saindo passa com o rato e vê a frame correspondente à run anterior para o parâmetro que estás a ver. (por exemplo se estiver nas 24h a ultima frame que saiu, o frame das 30h é o correspondente da run anterior). Obviamente que isto só se pode fazer no preciso instante em que a run vai saindo.


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Penso que está mesmo na hora da protecção civil alertar!

Mais uma vez...atenção à preia-mar das 6h45m da madrugada de Domingo...especialmente na Grande Lisboa e zona de Setúbal e em zonas ribeirinhas!


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

vitamos disse:


> Acontece  Um pequeno truque que eu uso para ver a evolução das runs por exemplo no meteociel... Há medida que vai saindo passa com o rato e vê a frame correspondente à run anterior para o parâmetro que estás a ver. (por exemplo se estiver nas 24h a ultima frame que saiu, o frame das 30h é o correspondente da run anterior). Obviamente que isto só se pode fazer no preciso instante em que a run vai saindo.



Same here


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

vitamos disse:


> Acontece  Um pequeno truque que eu uso para ver a evolução das runs por exemplo no meteociel... Há medida que vai saindo passa com o rato e vê a frame correspondente à run anterior para o parâmetro que estás a ver. (por exemplo se estiver nas 24h a ultima frame que saiu, o frame das 30h é o correspondente da run anterior). Obviamente que isto só se pode fazer no preciso instante em que a run vai saindo.




Excelente técnica .... *Vitamos *
É o que normalmente também faço e certamente muitos de nós !!

Estiver a ver a run das 00h do ECMWF e também ela é muito fixe !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

mirones disse:


> Penso que está mesmo na hora da protecção civil alertar!
> 
> Mais uma vez...atenção à preia-mar das 6h45m da madrugada de Domingo...especialmente na Grande Lisboa e zona de Setúbal e em zonas ribeirinhas!



Acho que amanhã de manhã serão lançados os alertas da PC, mas para um dia cada vez !!
Já agora todo o Norte e Centro (em especial litoral) estão com alerta amarelo devido á chuva para o dia de amanha !!


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Duas animações de um modelo de mesoescala (WRF/NMM com resolução de 12km) do Meteoblue .


*Rajada Vento hora a hora*









*Precipitação hora a hora*


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

vitamos disse:


> Acontece  Um pequeno truque que eu uso para ver a evolução das runs por exemplo no meteociel... Há medida que vai saindo passa com o rato e vê a frame correspondente à run anterior para o parâmetro que estás a ver. (por exemplo se estiver nas 24h a ultima frame que saiu, o frame das 30h é o correspondente da run anterior). Obviamente que isto só se pode fazer no preciso instante em que a run vai saindo.



Boa técnica!

mas neste site : http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=nwdc;sess=

já disponibilizam as runs lado a lado (anterior e actual)

seleccionam o parâmetro ( select chart type) no 1º separador e no segundo põem o mesmo parâmetro e clicam em prev.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa Miguel obviamente tens a tua opinião mas acho que não deves mesmo como dizes ... porque sabes quem sabe o que é um tornado, está habituado a ver as imagens dos EUA e então pode ficar apavorado !!



boas

aqui fica um alerta do meteopt , para que todos tenham liberdade de expressão, e caso as pessoas fiquem preocupadas, já sabem onde ir buscar informações dadas por instituições governamentais.

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


Depressão «Dina» e Depressão «Érica»
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. 

este aviso encontra-se na primeira pagina de um evento especial, para que todos aqui possam dizer o que lhes parece que os modelos estão a indicar, por isso  aqui e mais uma vez digo, são livres de expor as sua opinião, caso assuste ou não. 

espero que da próxima vez tenhas isso em consideração.

abraços


----------



## Henrique (29 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

http://www.estofex.org/
Cá está o que aguardavamos =)


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

Henrique disse:


> http://www.estofex.org/
> Cá está o que aguardavamos =)



Boas,

Este aviso é da 1ª depressão. Penso que para nós o mais importante será o próximo aviso até domingo às 6Z


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui fica um alerta do meteopt , para que todos tenham liberdade de expressão, e caso as pessoas fiquem preocupadas, já sabem onde ir buscar informações dadas por instituições governamentais.
> 
> ...




Concordo inteiramente mas são os moderadores que dizem para termos cuidado com aquilo que dizemos. Claro que temos direito a dar a nossa opinião mas não temos que ficar irritados com a opinião dos outros.
Eu não faço mal a ninguém, não devias ter respondido da forma que respondeste e é verdade que ontem exagerei bastante e confesso que fui mal educado mas pedi desculpa prontamente ..
Eu sei quando erro e assumo 

PS: Não eliminar pois não é ofensiva e apenas apela ao respeito mútuo. Aqui devemos alegrar-nos e não irritarmo-nos.
     SE RESPONDEREM EU PROPRIO APAGO A MINHA MENSAGEM


----------



## Henrique (29 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este aviso é da 1ª depressão. Penso que para nós o mais importante será o próximo aviso até domingo às 6Z



Pra já pra já, vejamos o que a abertura da festa nos trás


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Boa tarde,

Ao que tudo tende em indicar o Inverno como era antigamente (se bem me recordo) está mais ou menos de volta.

Que seja bem vindo pois, afinal de contas estamos em Janeiro.

Já agora que a percipitação que poderá cair em alguns períodos com maior intensidade, não faça estragos, mas que sirva para encher barragens.
O vento que se sente mas não se vé, e que certamente também ele quererá "dar nas vistas", nos momentos em que terá maior furor não cause danos, nesta terra (sem culpa) que já por si anda ao sabor do vento!

Por aqui chove com 11.9ºC e pressão em queda 1014 hPa


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Concordo inteiramente mas são os moderadores que dizem para termos cuidado com aquilo que dizemos. Claro que temos direito a dar a nossa opinião mas não temos que ficar irritados com a opinião dos outros.
> Eu não faço mal a ninguém, não devias ter respondido da forma que respondeste e é verdade que ontem exagerei bastante e confesso que fui mal educado mas pedi desculpa prontamente ..
> Eu sei quando erro e assumo
> 
> ...



boas

já te disse o que tinha a dizer.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este aviso é da 1ª depressão. Penso que para nós o mais importante será o próximo aviso até domingo às 6Z





Henrique disse:


> Pra já pra já, vejamos o que a abertura da festa nos trás



O Henrique tem razão. Apesar do futuro meteorológico ser promissor, ele é tão mais inconcreto quanto maior a distância temporal para o seu desenrolar.
E ainda faltam algumas horas para o fim-de-semana, e muitas mais para aqueles que ansiosamente esperam pelo frio de Fevereiro.

Por isso, e para já, que tal observarmos com atenção a Dina que vem a passos largos até nós, e que proporcionou hoje tão belas imagens nas ilhas Açorianas? 

Aí vem ela!


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

AnDré disse:


> O Henrique tem razão. Apesar do futuro meteorológico ser promissor, ele é tão mais inconcreto quanto maior a distância temporal para o seu desenrolar.
> E ainda faltam algumas horas para o fim-de-semana, e muitas mais para aqueles que ansiosamente esperam pelo frio de Fevereiro.
> 
> Por isso, e para já, que tal observarmos com atenção a Dina que vem a passos largos até nós, e que proporcionou hoje tão belas imagens nas ilhas Açorianas?
> ...



Fico por vezes "confundido" com as imagens de satélite , dá a sensação que a frente se desloca de sul para norte...e não de oeste para leste, e que a parte mais activa está a ir para norte paralelamente a Portugal.. será apenas "ilusão de óptica"?

Corrigam-me se estiver errado..


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Bem a Run das 12 do ECMWF parece-me fabulosa...são depressões constantes de norte e leste da Europa a partir de Fevereiro que normalmente trazem frio, mais uma vez tenho pena do ECMWF não libertar os modelos da precipitação...
PS: Adoro neve!!!


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Snifa disse:


> Fico por vezes "confundido" com as imagens de satélite , dá a sensação que a frente se desloca de sul para norte...e não de oeste para leste, e que a parte mais activa está a ir para norte paralelamente a Portugal.. será apenas "ilusão de óptica"?
> 
> Corrigam-me se estiver errado..



É uma ilusão óptica se assim quiseres chamar, mas é fácil de entender, umas coisas andam realmente para norte , as nuvens geradas pela frente (daí a "ilusão"), mas a frente em sim desloca-se para leste. Repara nas direcções distintas do vento atrás e à frente da superfície frontal.  






De qualquer forma a frente além do movimento oeste-leste também tem uma componente norte sul gradual  devido à subida da depressão.. 
Se por acaso não tivesses acesso a estes modernos modelos ou imagens de satélite que temos hoje e apenas tivesses observações de estações, seria pelas temperaturas e mudança de direcção do vento que localizarias as frentes para as desenhar numa carta por exemplo. Era assim que se fazia antigamente


----------



## Henrique (29 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Snifa disse:


> Fico por vezes "confundido" com as imagens de satélite , dá a sensação que a frente se desloca de sul para norte...e não de oeste para leste, e que a parte mais activa está a ir para norte paralelamente a Portugal.. será apenas "ilusão de óptica"?
> 
> Corrigam-me se estiver errado..



Não, não, estás correctissimo.
Normalmente as superfícies frontais trazem ou consistem numa deslocação de ar (Vento) associada a outros aspectos como a pressão, niveis de humidade etc... Por isso é que existem outros métodos de observação metereologica, que em conjunto ajudam a perceber a previsão. O satélite é apenas mais uma ajuda nas observações, por isso deves ter mais em conta a camada de nuvens baixas pois elas são as que melhor representam realmente ou parcialmente a direção da frente. O vento pode actuar em diversas direcções dependendo do nível/altitude e da parte em que se encontra se atrás se na frente. A sensação de Sul  Norte, neste caso, é devido à formação de nuvens altas ou de uma simples convecção que nas camadas mais altas é empurrada por ventos mais fortes. 
Peço desculpa pela resposta confusa , mas foi a mais facil que encontrei para explicar o porque a ilusão.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Eu não sei se foi engano do IM mas acabei de consultar os avisos e Bragança está em alerta Laranja para neve apartir dos 500m!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Corrijo é o todo o norte e centro do país!!!


----------



## carlitinhos (29 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu não sei se foi engano do IM mas acabei de consultar os avisos e Bragança está em alerta Laranja para neve apartir dos 500m!!!




pois bem ainda agora no canal 1 da rtp nas previsões para amanhã tambem fizeram referencia á neve no interior norte e centro para amanhã á tarde com cotas acima dos 600/800

cumps


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Pelo menos tendo em conta o GFS parece-me uma cota um pouco exagerada


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

confirmo e para amanha.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

barbarinu disse:


> pois bem ainda agora no canal 1 da rtp nas previsões para amanhã tambem fizeram referencia á neve no interior norte e centro para amanhã á tarde com cotas acima dos 600/800
> 
> cumps



Pois mas nunca tinha visto alerta laranja devido à neve!
Quem me dera...que fosse verdade!


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

AnDré disse:


> O Henrique tem razão. Apesar do futuro meteorológico ser promissor, ele é tão mais inconcreto quanto maior a distância temporal para o seu desenrolar.
> E ainda faltam algumas horas para o fim-de-semana, e muitas mais para aqueles que ansiosamente esperam pelo frio de Fevereiro.
> 
> Por isso, e para já, que tal observarmos com atenção a Dina que vem a passos largos até nós, e que proporcionou hoje tão belas imagens nas ilhas Açorianas?
> ...



Concordo contigo mas também não deixo de dizer que não devemos ser mais papistas que o papa  Apesar da distância ainda ser grande  (se 2 dias e meio é muito ) a depressão que virá no sábado será aquela que mais atenção nos deverá merecer, se bem que amanhã também é uma situação a acompanhar...aliás eu chamo-lhe a entrada perfeita para uma refeição farta! Só espero é que não traga muitas indigestões...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Em termos concretos de prevenção possivelmente é bem jogado junto da Protecção Civil. Agora em termos de realidade meteorológica concreta não me parece de todo que essas cotas do IM se concretizem. Mas não me importava nada


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu não sei se foi engano do IM mas acabei de consultar os avisos e Bragança está em alerta Laranja para neve apartir dos 500m!!!



  

Acho que algo nos está a escapar com os dados actuais apenas vejo, segundo os modelos, cotas inicialmente de 1450/1500 descendo ao longo do dia e madrugada do dia 31 para cotas na ordem dos 1150/1200m...


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Acho que algo nos está a escapar com os dados actuais apenas vejo, segundo os modelos, cotas inicialmente de 1450/1500 descendo ao longo do dia e madrugada do dia 31 para cotas na ordem dos 1150 e 1200m...


Não é só Bragança.
Coimbra, Viseu, Viana, Aveiro, Porto, todo o Norte...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Brigantia disse:


> Acho que algo nos está a escapar com os dados actuais apenas vejo, segundo os modelos, cotas inicialmente de 1450/1500 descendo ao longo do dia e madrugada do dia 31 para cotas na ordem dos 1150 e 1200m...



Pode ser isso, mas parece-me um desfasamento demasiado grande. Na previsão significativa até colocam neve em Viseu e Vila Real, para além dos sítios mais habituais


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Brigantia disse:


> Acho que algo nos está a escapar com os dados actuais apenas vejo, segundo os modelos, cotas inicialmente de 1450/1500 descendo ao longo do dia e madrugada do dia 31 para cotas na ordem dos 1150 e 1200m...



O IM está apenas a fazer um teste, para ver se estamos com atenção!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Está-nos mesmo a escarpar alguma coisa...


Última actualização dos avisos do AEMET



> Elaborado: jueves 29 de enero de 2009 a las 20:40:00
> Validez: sábado 31 de enero de 2009 a las 00:00:00
> Nivel de riesgo
> Fenómeno  Acumulación de nieve: 10 cm
> ...


© AEMET





> Riesgo - ZamoraElaborado: jueves 29 de enero de 2009 a las 20:40:00
> Validez: domingo 01 de febrero de 2009 a las 00:00:00
> Nivel de riesgo
> 
> ...


© AEMET


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Brigantia disse:


> Acho que algo nos está a escapar com os dados actuais apenas vejo, segundo os modelos, cotas inicialmente de 1450/1500 descendo ao longo do dia e madrugada do dia 31 para cotas na ordem dos 1150 e 1200m...



Boas noites,

Estava a ouvir a radio nas noticias das 19 horas, quando uma senhora do IM disse que a neve irá começar a cair na cota dos 1200 metros e que depois vai caindo gradualmente até aos 500/600 metros, se é verdade se não, nós estamos cá para ver, mas isto foi um alerta do IM !  Na minha opinião, não vejo cotas de 500 metros porque se não muitas zonas, com a chuva que vai cair, se cair tanta chuva como neve não sei o que seria, enfim estamos cá para ver


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Nuno disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Estava a ouvir a radio nas noticias das 19 horas, quando uma senhora do IM disse que a neve irá começar a cair na cota dos 1200 metros e que depois vai caindo gradualmente até aos 500/600 metros, se é verdade se não, nós estamos cá para ver, mas isto foi um alerta do IM !  Na minha opinião, não vejo cotas de 500 metros porque se não muitas zonas, com a chuva que vai cair, se cair tanta chuva como neve não sei o que seria, enfim estamos cá para ver



Boas,

O IM está a jogar pelo seguro! Está a fazer ao contrário que era habitual. Antes, colocava por defeito e as coisas corriam mal...agora coloca claramente por excesso e amanhã deverá rectificar a cota...digo eu! Pessoalmente, sou defensor de que nunca é demais alertar e prevenir...mesmo que as coisas não corram como programado...ao invés de arcar com consequências negativas.


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

Deixo também os mapas abertos hoje do ECMWF, neste caso o Extreme Forecast Index para o Vento aos 10m.











*Uma nota sobre a interpretação deste mapa:*
O mapa não mostra intensidade do vento, mostra um índice do evento em relação à climatologia local para data gerada por um modelo climático. Ou seja, as áreas a vermelho (+1) significam que todo o ensemble do ECMWF tem ventos ao nível dos extremos climáticos locais, um evento anómalo nesta data, o que de resto já sabíamos todos.
A explicação mais detalhada aqui: http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/guide/The_interpretation_of_the_EFI.html


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O IM está a jogar pelo seguro! Está a fazer ao contrário que era habitual. Antes, colocava por defeito e as coisas corriam mal...agora coloca claramente por excesso e amanhã deverá rectificar a cota...digo eu! Pessoalmente, sou defensor de que nunca é demais alertar e prevenir...mesmo que as coisas não corram como programado...ao invés de arcar com consequências negativas.



Concordo, mas também há que usar esta estratégica com precaução, caso contrário poderá começar a acontecer algo do género da história do Pedro e do lobo


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O IM está a jogar pelo seguro! Está a fazer ao contrário que era habitual. Antes, colocava por defeito e as coisas corriam mal...agora coloca claramente por excesso e amanhã deverá rectificar a cota...digo eu! Pessoalmente, sou defensor de que nunca é demais alertar e prevenir...mesmo que as coisas não corram como programado...ao invés de arcar com consequências negativas.



Concordo Plenamente contigo


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

É impressão minha ou o Im já retirou os alertas para a neve?
Acabei de la estar e não estão alertas nenhuns.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



tpais disse:


> Talvez esta minha questão seja ligeiramente off-tópic mas gostaria de saber se alguem tem modelos de previsão para Portugal Continental onde se entre com a orografia, nem que seja com areas de 50Km2? Ou seja, utilizar os outputs de modelos estabelecidos e aplicar-lhes uma matriz básica de orografia tendo em conta os elementos mais significativos do continente.
> Desde já agradeço a resposta a quem souber.
> Abraç
> TP



Que eu conheça não, pelo menos que sejam de acesso ao público.


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Peço desculpa, já verifiquei melhor, e estão lá sim senhora, desculpa novamente


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (29 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Nuno disse:


> É impressão minha ou o Im já retirou os alertas para a neve?
> Acabei de la estar e não estão alertas nenhuns.



estão sim mas para amanhã


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> estão sim mas para amanhã



Eu sei, já pedi desculpa pelo o ocorrido


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (29 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

Nuno disse:


> Eu sei, já pedi desculpa pelo o ocorrido



na boa


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Vai mesmo passar por cima de nós .


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Brigantia disse:


> Está-nos mesmo a escarpar alguma coisa...
> 
> 
> Última actualização dos avisos do AEMET
> ...



Brigantia aínda não tinha visto essa dos 10 cm para a Meseta, é que isso é bom para nós!


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

Bem ta visto que em relaçao as cotas de 600m esta tudo muito reticente. Segundo o IM vamos ter temperaturas minimas dia 30 (amanha) de 2°C para Bragança e 3°C para V.Real e Viseu.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Brigantia aínda não tinha visto essa dos 10 cm para a Meseta, é que isso é bom para nós!



Para a meseta são 6cm, 3 na madrugada do dia 31 e mais 3 para o fim do dia


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

Brigantia disse:


> Para a meseta são 6cm, 3 na madrugada do dia 31 e mais 3 para o fim do dia



sim...vi mal,mas mesmo assim não é mau!


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui o vento ja sopra com alguma intensidade, velocidade média nos ultimos minutos de 30 km/h, rajada maxima 48km/h
> Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado
> Mínima 8,5ºC
> ...



Caro moderador Rog, isto aqui é o tópico do Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009 

No entanto não deixei de ficar maravilhado com a imagem de satélite! Espectáculo.


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

O IM está a fazer uma leitura perfeita da situação.
Circulação Omega, com duas massas distintas, uma vinda de Oeste outra de Este. As cotas deverão baixar rápida e drásticamente caso se verifique.
Seguir imagens de vapor de água.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

O alerta laranja lançado pelo IM penso que deve ser pelo vento e não pela neve, será?!
Critérios

Fica também a nota da falta de previsão da acumulação de neve...


----------



## Camone (29 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Stinger disse:


> Dame a impressao que o frio esta a descer mais ca para baixo , ouvi uma cena na net que antigamente os polos inverteram se ou uma coisa parecida



Isto e' um pouco off-topic aqui mas vou ser breve:

Como ja' foi referido por outros, atrave's de proxies descobriu-se que os polos magneticos ja' efectuaram grandes excursoes, por vezes invertendo a polaridade.

Essas excursoes podem afectar aves migrato'rias e outros animais que utilizam o campo magne'tico terrestre para se orientarem mas nao existe nenhum mecanismo a ligar *variacoes* do campo magne'tico e o clima.

Mesmo assim, 5 investigadores do "Paléomagnétisme et Géomagnétisme, Institut de Physique du Globe de Paris" publicaram um paper [1] em que tentavam mostrar existir uma suposta correlacao entre campo magnetico e o clima. Esse paper nunca deveria ter sido aceite numa revista cientifica, dado conter bastante erros e desonestidade intencional. Uma ana'lise detalhada, apontando todos os erros nesse paper esta' aqui [2].


[1] Are there connections between the Earth's magnetic field and climate?


[2]  Les Chevaliers de l’Ordre de la Terre Plate, Part II: Courtillot's Geomagnetic Excursion


----------



## Camone (29 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

O fim de semana vai ser bastante interessante. A quantidade total de precipitacao vai ser razoa'vel.

Previsao da precipitacao total (mm) no Sabado e Domingo (GFS) e Domingo (JMA):


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

actioman disse:


> Caro moderador Rog, isto aqui é o tópico do Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009
> 
> No entanto não deixei de ficar maravilhado com a imagem de satélite! Espectáculo.



Tem toda a razão   Fazer várias coisas ao mesmo tempo dá nisto...

Próximos dias:


----------



## snowstorm (29 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

thunderboy disse:


> Penso que a única coisa que se inverte é o campo magnético da Terra.



Sim, a inversão dos´pólos tem a ver com o magnetismo.
O polo norte passa a ser SUL e o SUL passa a ser norte. Seria um caos.
Não me alongo pois não creio que se enquadre no fórum


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Se assim for, não haverá motivo para se falar em "seca" nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



tpais disse:


> Talvez esta minha questão seja ligeiramente off-tópic mas gostaria de saber se alguem tem modelos de previsão para Portugal Continental onde se entre com a orografia, nem que seja com areas de 50Km2? Ou seja, utilizar os outputs de modelos estabelecidos e aplicar-lhes uma matriz básica de orografia tendo em conta os elementos mais significativos do continente.
> Desde já agradeço a resposta a quem souber.
> Abraç
> TP



Os modelos globais como o GFS também tem orografia mas não tão pormenorizada como os modelos de mesoescala que além da maior resolução tem outras coisas como o tipo de solo, etc. Entre esses tens vários disponíveis na Net e que tem domínios que incluem Portugal mas desconheço a "qualidade" do setup e dos dados com que configuraram os domínios dos modelos nem o input e/ou frequência de observações que levam. Suponho à partida que os do nosso IM e da espanhola AEMET sejam os melhores por razões que são óbvias.
Tens alguns outputs (infelizmente poucos)  do Aladin do IM, do Hirlam da AEMET, tens o WRF da Univ.Aveiro, o MM5 (?)do IST/ Univ.Lisboa. E ainda um que consulto bastante, o WRF/NMM do Meteoblue (no Map Server). Em Espanha há mais uma data deles, entre muitos outros tens por exemplo o WRF da Meteogalicia.


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*

Sinceramente acho que me está a escapar alguma coisa...  o nosso IM dá cota de 600/800 metros para amanha


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



Fantkboy disse:


> Sinceramente acho que me está a escapar alguma coisa...  o nosso IM dá cota de 600/800 metros para amanha



Os alertas referem cota de 500m...será que está a escapar algo ao GFS?


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



ferreira5 disse:


> Os alertas referem cota de 500m...será que está a escapar algo ao GFS?



Ontem o GFS também via algo parecido mas hoje alterou bastante...

Meteograma para Bragança segungo a run das 18Z de ontem


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



ferreira5 disse:


> Os alertas referem cota de 500m...será que está a escapar algo ao GFS?



Eles na previsão descritiva põem 600/800m...nos alertas 500m na previsão 
significativa põem neve em Viseu e Vila Real...nem eles se entendem...


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

O GFS continua a apontar para cotas bem mais elevadas...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

E realmente nesta Run do GFS que está a sair...neve nem vê-la!


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Esta run do GFS parece estar a generalizar a precipitação pelo país inteiro na madrugada de Domingo, deixando o Norte com mais precipitação. Isto vai dar problemas


----------



## Lince (29 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Alguém me pode dizer onde é que o INM foi buscar as cotas de neve para amanhâ, é que eu pelas minhas previsões só vejo neve acima dos1000/1100m ou mais.
Se possivel justifiquem a resposta.
500m ?


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

A depressão voltou a cavar mais!


----------



## cardu (29 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

mirones disse:


> A depressão voltou a cavar mais!



Qual delas?? a Erica ou a Dina???


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

Mas como é que é possível haver uma diferença tão grande do GFS em relação ao IM e mesmo ao AEMET que apesar de não prever cotas tão baixas não deixa de prever cotas médias...

EN EL OESTE DE GALICIA SE ESPERAN PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A
MODERADAS, QUE EN LA SEGUNDA MITAD DEL DIA SE EXTENDERAN,
DISMINUYENDO DE PROBABILIDAD E INTENSIDAD HACIA EL ESTE, AL RESTO
DEL TERCIO OCCIDENTAL DE LA PENINSULA. LA COTA DE NIEVE SERA DE
1700/1800 M DISMINUYENDO *AL FINAL A 700/800 M* EN GALICIA Y A
1300/1600 M EN EL RESTO. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y EN
BALEARES, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS CON POSIBILIDAD DE ALGUN CHUBASCO
DEBIL EN CATALUNA. EN CANARIAS, LLUVIAS DEBILES LOCALMENTE
MODERADAS A PARTIR DEL MEDIODIA SOBRE TODO EN EL OESTE Y NORTE. 

Sábado:

EN GALICIA PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES TENDIENDO A MODERADAS POR LA
TARDE. EN EL RESTO DEL TERCIO OCCIDENTAL DE LA PENINSULA LLUVIAS
DEBILES OCASIONALES. EN CEUTA Y MELILLA Y EN EL RESTO DE LA
PENINSULA, EXCEPTO EN EL NORESTE Y COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA,
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A MODERADAS TENDIENDO A HACERSE DEBILES Y
DISPERSAS. EN EL NORESTE PENINSULAR, COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA Y
BALEARES LLUVIAS DEBILES A MODERADAS, PUDIENDO SER LOCALMENTE
FUERTES EN EL LITORAL SUR Y CENTRO DE CATALUNA Y EN BALEARES. LA
COTA DE NIEVE DESCENDERA* HASTA LOS 800M *EN EL OESTE Y CENTRO
PENINSULAR, Y A LOS 1000M EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA. EN
CANARIAS INTERVALOS NUBOSOS. 

domingo 01 de febrero de 2009
EN EL SUROESTE DE LA PENINSULA PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS
GENERALIZADAS, OCASIONALMENTE FUERTES Y QUE PODRIAN SER
PERSISTENTES EN AREAS DE MONTANA. LAS PRECIPITACIONES EN FORMA
MAS DEBIL AFECTARAN TAMBIEN AL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y A
BALEARES, SIENDO MENOS PROBABLES EN EL CANTABRICO ORIENTAL. COTA
DE NIEVE EN TORNO A LOS 1000/1300 M EN ANDALUCIA Y *600/1200 *M EN
EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA. EN FUERTEVENTURA, LANZAROTE Y NORTE
DEL RESTO DE LAS ISLAS PROBABILIDAD DE LLUVIAS DEBILES, E
INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL RESTO DE CANARIAS. 


TEMPERATURAS MAXIMAS SIN CAMBIOS O CON CAMBIOS LIGEROS. MINIMAS
EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO EN LA MITAD NORORIENTAL PENINSULAR
Y CON CAMBIOS LIGEROS EN EL RESTO O SIN CAMBIOS. 


VIENTOS DE COMPONENTE W: FUERTES CON INTERVALOS DE MUY FUERTES EN
EL LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA OCCIDENTAL Y AREA DEL ESTRECHO, FUERTES
EN EL LITORAL MEDITERRANEO ANDALUZ Y MODERADOS CON ALGUN
INTERVALO DE FUERTES EN BALEARES. EN EL RESTO DE LA MITAD
OCCIDENTAL DE LA PENINSULA HABRA VIENTO DE COMPONENTE S, MODERADO
CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA VIENTO DEL
SE FLOJO A MODERADO. EN CANARIAS VIENTO DE COMPONENTE N MODERADO
A FUERTE. 

lunes 02 de febrero de 2009
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES LOCALMENTE MODERADAS EN EL CANTABRICO,
BALEARES Y AREA DEL ESTRECHO. PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES EN EL RESTO
DE LA PENINSULA Y MELILLA, SIENDO POCO PROBABLES EN EL SUR DE
GALICIA, OESTE DE CASTILLA Y LEON, EXTREMADURA, EXTREMO
OCCIDENTAL DE ANDALUCIA, COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA Y MURCIA. LA COTA
DE NIEVE PROBABLEMENTE DESCIENDA EN LA SEGUNDA MITAD DEL DIA
HASTA LOS *0 M EN EL CANTABRICO, LOS 600M EN GALICIA*, NORTE DE
CASTILLA Y LEON Y ALTO EBRO Y 900/1400M EN EL RESTO DE LA
PENINSULA. EN BALEARES SE ESPERAN LLUVIAS DEBILES, LOCALMENTE
MODERADAS. EN CANARIAS ESTARA NUBOSO CON PROBABILIDAD DE LLUVIAS
DEBILES EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS. 


LAS TEMPERATURAS SE MANTENDRAN SIN CAMBIOS, SALVO EN EL
CANTABRICO ORIENTAL, NORTE DE NAVARRA Y CANARIAS, DONDE
DESCENDERAN LIGERAMENTE. HELADAS DEBILES EN ZONAS ALTAS DE LA
MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR. 


VIENTO DEL W, FUERTE, EN EL ESTRECHO Y LITORAL MEDITERRANEO DE
ANDALUCIA; DE COMPONENTE N MODERADO A FUERTE EN EL LITORAL DE
GALICIA Y EN CANARIAS Y MODERADO EN EL CANTABRICO; DEL SW,
MODERADO A FUERTE EN BALEARES.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

lince disse:


> alguém me pode dizer onde é que o inm foi buscar as cotas de neve para amanhâ, é que eu pelas minhas previsões só vejo neve acima dos1000/1100m ou mais.
> Se possivel justifiquem a resposta.
> 500m ?



IM e não INM...esse era o dos espanhois!


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

mirones disse:


> A depressão voltou a cavar mais!



Temporal com todas as letras se já era agora então com esta run


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

cardu disse:


> Qual delas?? a Erica ou a Dina???



A Erica...


----------



## cardu (29 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

mirones disse:


> A Erica...



Jesus, será que aqui em vfxira o tejo vai galgar a baixa da cidade???


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

miguel disse:


> Temporal com todas as letras se já era agora então com esta run



É mesmo Miguel e o mais preocupante é a durabilidade da depressão...vai estacionar sobre Portugal...

Podem cair quantidades enormes de água que numa madrugada com maré alta e tocada a vento muito forte podem provocar muitos dissabores. Os avisos devem ser prematuros pois não é no sábado que se vão avisar as pessoas em cima da hora. Independentemente disso...vamos ter situações muito complicadas em Portugal...mais mudança menos mudança o Temporal vem aí!


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

mirones disse:


> A depressão voltou a cavar mais!



Vão haver muitos problemas


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Sinceramente apelava aos membros "mais entendidos" do Fórum que manifestassem uma opinião acerca das cotas previstas do IM e do AEMET e a sua descrepância em relação ao modelo GFS.
Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (29 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

Desculpem discordar!
Mas runs à parte, eu acho que esta é a típica depressão cavada que depois dum temporal, com a massa de ar frio que se segue atrás, facilmente vamos ter aguaceiros de neve a cotas de pelo menos 700 metros, ide por mim!

Até porque parece que há tendência para a ser altura entrar o ar frio de nordeste concomitantemente.
E mais, olhem para o aspecto da "Erica" e parece-me tal como a "Carla", um verdadeiro temporal de granizo e neves atrás desta primeira frente fria.
Lá por dia 1 e 2, creio eu.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

irpsit disse:


> Desculpem discordar!
> Mas runs à parte, eu acho que esta é a típica depressão cavada que depois dum temporal, com a massa de ar frio que se segue atrás, facilmente vamos ter aguaceiros de neve a cotas de pelo menos 700 metros, ide por mim!
> 
> Até porque parece que há tendência para a ser altura entrar o ar frio de nordeste concomitantemente.
> ...



Mas as grandes diferenças entre o GFS e o IM e AEMET são para o dia 31.


Bem esta "Érica" mete respeito.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

cardu disse:


> Qual delas?? a Erica ou a Dina???



A Erica cavou ligeiramente neste run das 18 z 

A precipitação para Domingo pelas 3:00h aumentou para o litoral Norte!

Promete ser uma depressão bem interessante de seguir!


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Snifa disse:


> A Erica cavou ligeiramente neste run das 18 z
> 
> A precipitação para Domingo pelas 3:00h aumentou para o litoral Norte!
> 
> Promete ser uma depressão bem interessante de seguir!



É isso, penso que esta imagem fala por si...







Fonte: Wetterzentrale


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Possibilidade do litoral norte ter uma pressão inferior a 980 hpa?

Isto começa a ser exagerado.


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

caso isto seja como esta na ultima run isto e caso para alertas de que cor?


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Lousano disse:


> Possibilidade do litoral norte ter uma pressão inferior a 980 hpa?
> 
> Isto começa a ser exagerado.



Eu pergunto se alguma vez isso aconteceu...?!
É mesmo impressionante.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

kikofra disse:


> caso isto seja como esta na ultima run isto e caso para alertas de que cor?



Alerta vermelho carregado!


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

kikofra disse:


> caso isto seja como esta na ultima run isto e caso para alertas de que cor?



Muitos vermelhos...


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Alerta vermelho carregado!





trepkos disse:


> Muitos vermelhos...



vento, chuva e agitação maritima?


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Gostava de ver o modelo meteopt mas  nesta run a depressão na parte mais activa deve andar perto dos 976hpa


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Felizmente que aqui no Norte o vento (apesar de muito intenso) não terá tanta intensidade como para Sul. Mas a quantidade de precipitação por si só já é capaz de criar muitos problemas


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

kikofra disse:


> vento, chuva e agitação maritima?



Granizo, trovoadas, tudo um pouco.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

kikofra disse:


> vento, chuva e agitação maritima?



Sim penso que tudo isso está garantido...agora eu só queria um também bocadinho de neve... (10 cm chegavam!)


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Isto é capaz de ser complicado.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

miguel disse:


> Gostava de ver o modelo meteopt mas  nesta run a depressão na parte mais activa deve andar perto dos 976hpa



Para podermos analisar melhor a situação era bom termos acesso a esse modelo

976hPa

Vamos esperar que não seja assim...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

mirones disse:


> É mesmo Miguel e o mais preocupante é a durabilidade da depressão...vai estacionar sobre Portugal...
> 
> Podem cair quantidades enormes de água que numa madrugada com maré alta e tocada a vento muito forte podem provocar muitos dissabores. Os avisos devem ser prematuros pois não é no sábado que se vão avisar as pessoas em cima da hora. Independentemente disso...vamos ter situações muito complicadas em Portugal...mais mudança menos mudança o Temporal vem aí!



Sim será o pior  efeito da depressão,  água que vai cair sobre solos já  algo saturados! A depressão quando estacionar sobre Portugal as precipitações serão mais escassas e até poderá haver o efeito rotunda precisamente por o centro estar sobre nós! O pior será quando a primeira frente activa entrar... aí serão os "piores efeitos" de ventos e chuvas intensas!


----------



## Lightning (29 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Não queriam mau tempo e animação? Então agora estão com medo ou acham demasiado porquê? 

Só temos é que aproveitar este fim de semana em grande... E mais nada. 

Espero que o IM desta vez coloque os devidos avisos, CORRESPONDENTES AO NÍVEL DE RISCO.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Bem esta Run só mete água, o frio quase desapareceu...


----------



## Henrique (29 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Calma! olhem as hormonas


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Bem a Serra da Estrela vai ficar com uns 5 metros de neve!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Mal posso esperar... apesar de ser o modelo das 18z estou 

Mas se assim for é uma situação algo cuidadosa em que a prevenção começa a ser mais urgente...


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Depois da Erica deverá chegar mais uma depressão com precipitação durante muito tempo.

Já se começa a visualizar o que irá acontecer.


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Alguem pode por um print screen do modelo???


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

miguel disse:


> Gostava de ver o modelo meteopt mas  nesta run a depressão na parte mais activa deve andar perto dos 976hpa



É a saída mais cavada de sempre (uns 974 no centro ? em frente a Portugal), pode ser memorável para tirar o pó aos barómetros, mas curiosamente já houve saídas com mais vento do que estas últimas. Lá está, a pressão só por si não diz tudo, interessa também é os gradientes, e a Érica é um bocado relaxada nos mesmos precisamente do lado leste , sobre terra.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Assim como as Runs mudaram muito de ontem para hoje, puderão mudar de hoje para amanhã...é preciso calma e penso que se a situação justificar irão ser difundidos avisos na comunicação social, porque apesar de tudo penso que o IM também não está a dormir!


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Vince disse:


> É a saída mais cavada de sempre (uns 974 no centro ? em frente a Portugal), pode ser memorável para tirar o pó aos barómetros, mas curiosamente já houve saídas com mais vento do que estas últimas. Lá está, a pressão só por si não diz tudo, interessa também é os gradientes, e a Érica é um bocado relaxada  nos mesmos precisamente do lado leste , sobre terra.



Aínda bem...penso que o vento só serve para uma coisa, fazer estragos.


----------



## Redfish (29 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

O temporal tá garantido, vento e chuva não faltará , só resta saber com que intensidade...


----------



## RMira (29 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Mesmo assim temos aí a 54h ventos que não são de brincar...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

mirones disse:


> Mesmo assim temos aí a 54h ventos que não são de brincar...



Sim, são possíveis rajadas de 100 km /h em alguns locais sobertudo durante a aproximação e passagem da frente! 100 km /h já é um vento considerável e que faz alguns estragos!


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Meus caros amigos, já viram que ontem estava "garantida" uma entrada fria de leste na próxima semana e hoje, simplesmente desapareceu do mapa...como é que se explica isto?


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Eu desde que ando por estas andanças que nunca tinha visto nada assim!!
Este panorama é de facto impressionante!
Como já anteriormente falaram, o cenário de seca meteorológica não vai ser falado nos próximos tempos!






[/URL][/IMG]

Vão ser dias dificeis para algumas pessoas. Espero que todos os organismos estejam preparados para o que aí vem.


----------



## snowstorm (29 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite
Preciso de um esclarecimento. Pelo que percebi vem aí um temporal. eu amanhã vou para o norte (distrito de Viseu) e no site do instituto de Metereologia reparei no aviso LARANJA? Vejam a imagem que se confirma aqui.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=22 :

hehe:

O que pod acontecer?


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Eu desde que ando por estas andanças que nunca tinha visto nada assim!!
> Este panorama é de facto impressionante!
> Como já anteriormente falaram, o cenário de seca meteorológica não vai ser falado nos próximos tempos!
> 
> ...



Não sei não. Em Portugal...
Quando contei o que vinha aí à minha mãe ela começou a dizer que eu era tonto e para não andar por aí a assustar ninguém.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Que rico meteograma...106.3mm de Neve!!!

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2739807


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

thunderboy disse:


> Não sei não. Em Portugal...
> Quando contei o que vinha aí à minha mãe ela começou a dizer que eu era tonto e para não andar por aí a assustar ninguém.



Não te preocupes que depressa vai mudar de opnião


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Eu desde que ando por estas andanças que nunca tinha visto nada assim!!
> Este panorama é de facto impressionante!
> Como já anteriormente falaram, o cenário de seca meteorológica não vai ser falado nos próximos tempos!
> 
> ...




Não vejo nada de muito extremo, com toda a sinceridade. Se caíssem os +109m todos de uma vez num par de horas como pode acontecer na primavera ou outono com sistemas convectivos de mesoescala seria preocupante, mas isso é precipitação distribuída ao longo de muitas horas e dias. Estamos no Inverno,terá que cair assim de vez em quando,  surpreendeu-me foi no Outono não termos tido precipitação desse género. Se calhar agora está a corrigir com uma situação mais de primavera do que de Inverno, ou um misto de temporal de vento de inverno com precipitação mais intensa de primavera.


----------



## Lightning (29 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Só uma curiosidade: há quanto tempo é que não tínhamos um temporal como este que vem aí?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Penso que amanhã será o dia em que iremos dissipar todas as dúvidas...se aínda existem!


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não te preocupes que depressa vai mudar de opnião



Por vezes até queria que voasse metade do telhado da nossa casa para ela me dar razão.

A coisa boa deste fim de semana é que o meu pai e eu vamos montara a nova estação "supersónicamente"( em 1 dia se possível)


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

thunderboy disse:


> Por vezes até queria que voasse metade do telhado da nossa casa para ela me dar razão.
> 
> A coisa boa deste fim de semana é que o meu pai e eu vamos montara a nova estação "supersónicamente"( em 1 dia se possível)


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

thunderboy disse:


> Por vezes até queria que voasse metade do telhado da nossa casa para ela me dar razão.
> 
> A coisa boa deste fim de semana é que o meu pai e eu vamos montara a nova estação "supersónicamente"( em 1 dia se possível)



Por acaso estou preocupado com o telhado sim, com o meu


----------



## Lince (29 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

A se confirmarem as previsões do im (neve a cotas de 500m) serei eu o primeiro a dar os parabéns ao im pois só eles conseguiram ver o que nimguém viu. Agora se esses dados não se verificarem (que é o mais certo) também não terei problemas em lhes fazer uma critica e que não venham com a desculpa que mais vale "prevenir do que remediar" pois para a instituição que é tem como responsabilidade acrescida divulgar dados o mais crediveis (aproximados) possiveis e não desvaneios absurdos ,acho eu.
Agora como nota também tenho a dizer que se o im estiver certo acabará por nos dar uma lição pois ninguém aqui do forum arriscou essa cota, apenas um se não estou em erro.


----------



## AlwaysHot (29 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Olá Boa noite !
Não sei como é que há algumas semanas vim parar a este forum ...Acho que foi por causa da neve.
Tenho acompanhado com alguma atenção e interesse o que se passa por estas bandas. Não sou meteorologista nem nada que se pareça 
Este fim de semana tenho que me deslocar para o Algarve . Alguem me pode dar uma ajuda com o que se vai passar ao Sul na zona de Silves. 
Desde já um obrigada e continuem com este excelente forum


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Lince disse:


> A se confirmarem as previsões do im (neve a cotas de 500m) serei eu o primeiro a dar os parabéns ao im pois só eles conseguiram ver o que nimguém viu. Agora se esses dados não se verificarem (que é o mais certo) também não terei problemas em lhes fazer uma critica e que não venham com a desculpa que mais vale "prevenir do que remediar" pois para a instituição que é tem como responsabilidade acrescida divulgar dados o mais crediveis (aproximados) possiveis e não desvaneios absurdos ,acho eu.
> Agora como nota também tenho a dizer que se o im estiver certo acabará por nos dar uma lição pois ninguém aqui do forum arriscou essa cota, apenas um se não estou em erro.



Concordo plenamente e farei o mesmo!
O AEMET também arriscou uma cota média cerca de 700m...


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

AlwaysHot disse:


> Olá Boa noite !
> Não sei como é que há algumas semanas vim parar a este forum ...Acho que foi por causa da neve.
> Tenho acompanhado com alguma atenção e interesse o que se passa por estas bandas. Não sou meteorologista nem nada que se pareça
> Este fim de semana tenho que me deslocar para o Algarve . Alguem me pode dar uma ajuda com o que se vai passar ao Sul na zona de Silves.
> Desde já um obrigada e continuem com este excelente forum



Bem-vindo ao forum! Não te preocupes que há ai bué gente que não e meteorologista e não pesca nada disto como eu!


----------



## GARFEL (29 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que rico meteograma...106.3mm de Neve!!!
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2739807



gostava de ver esse metograma em Tomar
se gostava


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

AlwaysHot disse:


> Olá Boa noite !
> Não sei como é que há algumas semanas vim parar a este forum ...Acho que foi por causa da neve.
> Tenho acompanhado com alguma atenção e interesse o que se passa por estas bandas. Não sou meteorologista nem nada que se pareça
> Este fim de semana tenho que me deslocar para o Algarve . Alguem me pode dar uma ajuda com o que se vai passar ao Sul na zona de Silves.
> Desde já um obrigada e continuem com este excelente forum



Bem vindo ao Fórum  O tempo por terras algarvias, vai estar muito chuvoso e ventoso, não arriscaria viagens muito longas pois a chuva pode ser muito forte aliado ao vento forte, a visibilidade é reduzida e a estrada fica tipo manteiga

Abraço


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

mb é a mesma coisa hpa?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

GARFEL disse:


> gostava de ver esse metograma em Tomar
> se gostava



Tu é que sonhas!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

kikofra disse:


> mb é a mesma coisa hpa?



Sim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Vince disse:


> Estamos no Inverno,terá que cair assim de vez em quando,  surpreendeu-me foi no Outono não termos tido precipitação desse género. Se calhar agora está a corrigir com uma situação mais de primavera do que de Inverno, ou um misto de temporal de vento de inverno com precipitação mais intensa de primavera.



Foi um Outono estranho, só houve uma situação dessas e foi no Algarve no mês de Setembro, onde num dia choveu 130 mm, de resto foi sequinho aqui no sul e isso sim foi preocupante.

Analisando os modelos, os ventos poderão ser mais fortes no Sotavento e a precipitação será forte na madrugada de domingo por todo o Algarve e em conjugação com as maré cheia pode causar inundações na baixa de Olhão, Faro e Albufeira, Portimão (Túnel das Cardosas) os sítios mais críticos no Algarve.


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim.



obrigado


----------



## GARFEL (29 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tu é que sonhas!!!



não tenhas qualquer duvida
sonho
e volto a sonhar
e não me faz mal nenhum


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

kikofra disse:


> mb é a mesma coisa hpa?



Si vero...! 

1 mbar = 1 hPa


----------



## AlwaysHot (29 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Nuno disse:


> Bem vindo ao Fórum  O tempo por terras algarvias, vai estar muito chuvoso e ventoso, não arriscaria viagens muito longas pois a chuva pode ser muito forte aliado ao vento forte, a visibilidade é reduzida e a estrada fica tipo manteiga
> 
> Abraço



Embora o cenário não seja muito animador  , agradeço a ajuda 
Lá terei de ir devagarinho e muito atenta


----------



## miguelgjm (29 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Bem estou de férias na zona norte do distrito de viseu e vejo que dão alerta laranja por causa de neve acima de 500m. cotas muito dificeis de se verificarem certo?


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

AlwaysHot disse:


> Olá Boa noite !
> Não sei como é que há algumas semanas vim parar a este forum ...Acho que foi por causa da neve.
> Tenho acompanhado com alguma atenção e interesse o que se passa por estas bandas. Não sou meteorologista nem nada que se pareça
> Este fim de semana tenho que me deslocar para o Algarve . Alguem me pode dar uma ajuda com o que se vai passar ao Sul na zona de Silves.
> Desde já um obrigada e continuem com este excelente forum




Bem vindo ao Forum !!
Bem o tempo deste fim de semana será caracterizada pela passagem de duas poderosas frentes frias.
Amanhã aqui no Algarve terás aguaceiros de intensidade moderada, qui sa um outro mais forte em especial para o final do dia. 

Sábado durante o dia penso que terás boas abertas mas para o final do dia já deverá ocorrer alguma chuva fraca a moderada.

Domingo terás aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas, em especial durante a manhã, mas que durarão o dia todo (mais fracos para o final do dia).
Chamo-te a atenção para o vento que vai soprar geralmente com intensidade moderada a forte mas sendo que no final do dia de Sábado até meio do dia Domingo poderá soprar com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.

Se tens que viajar evita viajar durante o periodo da Noite!!


----------



## Chuvento (29 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

GARFEL disse:


> gostava de ver esse metograma em Tomar
> se gostava



Boa noite,
Os"fulanos" do Free Meteo são mesmo uns brincalhões , mas pelo menos desta vez gostava que tivessem razão, chegava lá num instante 
A partir de amanhã vamos ter direito a várias "cerejas" no bolo e como o bolo vai ser bem comprido não vão faltar oportunidades para o decorar 
Vamos a isto que estou sedento de chuva, trovoada, frio e neve


----------



## GARFEL (29 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

em TOMAR o vento já assobia
e bem 
:assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio:


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Lince disse:


> A se confirmarem as previsões do im (neve a cotas de 500m) serei eu o primeiro a dar os parabéns ao im pois só eles conseguiram ver o que nimguém viu. Agora se esses dados não se verificarem (que é o mais certo) também não terei problemas em lhes fazer uma critica e que não venham com a desculpa que mais vale "prevenir do que remediar" pois para a instituição que é tem como responsabilidade acrescida divulgar dados o mais crediveis (aproximados) possiveis e não desvaneios absurdos ,acho eu.
> Agora como nota também tenho a dizer que se o im estiver certo acabará por nos dar uma lição pois ninguém aqui do forum arriscou essa cota, apenas um se não estou em erro.



Aqui fica o meteograma actualizado para Bragança






As cotas no dia 31 devem ser superiores a 1300/1400m descendo apenas aos 950/1000m durante a tarde quando quase não haverá precipitação. Depois volta a precipitação e a cota volta a subir para os 1300/1400m.

Uma -1ºC a 850hPa e -21ºC a 500hPa é o melhor do dia por isso as cotas devem ser bem altas...

Falta muito frio em altitude.

Mais, o IM já prevê neve para o fim do dia de amanhã acima dos 600m e segundo o GFS apenas teremos para o fim do dia 3ºC a 850hPa e -23ºC a 500hPa o que daria uma cota superior a 1350/1450m.


Se o IM tiver razão serei o primeiro a fazer-lhe uma vénia mas dúvido muito.


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Já agora só mais uma acha para a fogueira do IM...Nem os videntes do freemeteo dão neve em cotas de 600m para amanha!


----------



## AlwaysHot (29 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Bem vindo ao Forum !!
> Bem o tempo deste fim de semana será caracterizada pela passagem de duas poderosas frentes frias.
> Amanhã aqui no Algarve terás aguaceiros de intensidade moderada, qui sa um outro mais forte em especial para o final do dia.
> 
> ...



Obrigada quase vizinho a sul


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

O pessoal está muito vidrado na neve com um cenário tão tempestuoso a caminho eu não vejo que possa cair neve nem a 700m quanto mais 500m o IM se actualizasse a previsão para sábado e domingo mais correctamente é que fazia bem e não se preocuparem mais com as cotas de neve do que com a actualização dos valores do vento...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

O freemeteo pôs tempestade para aqui dia 5 e aumentou a precipitação em 7 dias de 100mm para 140mm


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

miguel disse:


> O pessoal está muito vidrado na neve com um cenário tão tempestuoso a caminho eu não vejo que possa cair neve nem a 700m quanto mais 500m o IM se actualizasse a previsão para sábado e domingo mais correctamente é que fazia bem e não se preocuparem mais com as cotas de neve do que com a actualização dos valores do vento...



Sim, eu tive a ver uns modelos, tive a tirar a minha propia analise e vejo em probabilidade de nevar a cota 500 m,uns 20%, mas se ocorrer eu ficava espantado, mas quem sabe é o IM, eles é que comandam as operações Acho que agora para já, devíamos centrarmos neste temporal, poderá ocorrer situações de alguma dificuldade, desde a cheias, árvores derrubadas,derrocadas,etc..Mas pronto eu também gosto do frio e gostava de ter temperaturas negativas aqui outra vez


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

miguel disse:


> O pessoal está muito vidrado na neve com um cenário tão tempestuoso a caminho eu não vejo que possa cair neve nem a 700m quanto mais 500m o IM se actualizasse a previsão para sábado e domingo mais correctamente é que fazia bem e não se preocuparem mais com as cotas de neve do que com a actualização dos valores do vento...



Não será durante a actividade convectiva 
na outra vez houve grandes mudanças bruscas de temperatura *Miguel* !!
Eu nunca me lembro é de alertas laranjas devido a neve e olha que eles coloca todos os distritos do Norte e Interior Centro


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

miguel disse:


> O pessoal está muito vidrado na neve com um cenário tão tempestuoso a caminho eu não vejo que possa cair neve nem a 700m quanto mais 500m o IM se actualizasse a previsão para sábado e domingo mais correctamente é que fazia bem e não se preocuparem mais com as cotas de neve do que com a actualização dos valores do vento...



Concordo, está um evento significativo em marcha onde a cota de neve é o menos importante nisto tudo. 
Mas pronto, todos tem diferentes interesses nesta comunidade


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Boa noite a todos!!!

O cenário que se aproxima é defacto bastante interessante, no entanto acho que so amanhã poderemos ter uma maior certeza do que realmente nos irá contemplar o fim de semana. 

Cotas de neve de 500m, acho muito dificil, ou quase impossivel, o Gfs tem retirado muito frio, mas acho que os modelos não tão a lidar bem com a situação.

Acho que o frio só virá a partir de segunda feira, e os modelos não mostraram isso nesta run.

Acho que tudo vai depender do posicionamento do AA. E o Gfs anda um pouco as voltas com isso.


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Não será durante a actividade convectiva
> na outra vez houve grandes mudanças bruscas de temperatura *Miguel* !!
> Eu nunca me lembro é de alertas laranjas devido a neve e olha que eles coloca todos os distritos do Norte e Interior Centro



Só pode ser erro...


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Não será durante a actividade convectiva
> na outra vez houve grandes mudanças bruscas de temperatura *Miguel* !!
> Eu nunca me lembro é de alertas laranjas devido a neve e olha que eles coloca todos os distritos do Norte e Interior Centro



Sim também poderá ser uma hipotesse, mas penso que mesmo assim, é muito difícil, realmente é uma situação estranha. Sinceramente esta a fazer me espécie, mas se acontecer desde já dou os Parabéns ao IM, será uma grande prova de confiança se, se verificar.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

O freemeteo passou-se veja a previsão por exemplo para Lisboa para dia 5 

A sério eu tenho estado a acompanhar as ultimas saídas depois de 3/4 e acho curiosa o comportamento da depressão em termos de linhas de instabilidade vs precipitação .... 
Mas disso falaremos mais tarde .. 
Agora temos a Dina e a Erica !!
A prima  se vier ainda falta muito tempo ...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Sei que é a 192h mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Bgc (29 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Ainda que eu gostasse de estar errado, segundo o meu ponto de vista, é impossível nevar a cotas médias amanhã no Norte e Centro.

Aponto para 1000m (bem generosos), em determinadas zonas de Trás-os-Montes e Minho.

Se o IM acertar, mando-lhes um ramo de flores


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Vince disse:


> Concordo, está um evento significativo em marcha onde a cota de neve é o menos importante nisto tudo.
> Mas pronto, todos tem diferentes interesses nesta comunidade



Claro!! Mas o IM devia de mudar aqueles ventos moradas que lá tem que já me tão a fazer confusão de ver lá nesta altura do campeonato, já esta manha deveriam ter colocado para o final do dia de Sábado vento forte a muito forte com rajadas X(110/120km/h) Litoral e terras altas...sempre em cima dos acontecimentos bah


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Aurélio disse:


> O freemeteo passou-se veja a previsão por exemplo para Lisboa para dia 5
> 
> A sério eu tenho estado a acompanhar as ultimas saídas depois de 3/4 e acho curiosa o comportamento da depressão em termos de linhas de instabilidade vs precipitação ....
> Mas disso falaremos mais tarde ..
> ...



Passou-se


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Não será durante a actividade convectiva
> na outra vez houve grandes mudanças bruscas de temperatura *Miguel* !!
> Eu nunca me lembro é de alertas laranjas devido a neve e olha que eles coloca todos os distritos do Norte e Interior Centro



Muito difícil penso que vão subir a cota brevemente pelo menos 700m


----------



## pmtoliveira (29 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Na página da Protecção Civil está a descrição dos alertas do IM. Podem verificar o porquê do alerta laranja relativamente à neve: "Queda de neve que pode ser intensa, acima dos 600 metros durante a noite."


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Mesmo que haja neve à cota assumida pelo IM não vejo razão para lançar alerta para neve, uma vez que esta a acontecer será numa situação pós frontal, não havendo acumulação dado que o solo estará encharcado de água na forma líquida. Mas mais vale prevenir que remediar, se algo acontecer estão preparados.
 Quanto às previsões a mais longo prazo acho que o GFS está confuso: às 6z dava uma invasão do A dos Açores pela Europa adentro, às 12z uma entrada fria de leste e às 18z uma circulação atlântica relativamente quente própria de meses como Outubro ou Abril. Acho que a mais credível é a das 12z pois é tradicionalmente a mais fiável e é semelhante ao modelo ECMWF.

PS: Não sei se acontece o mesmo noutras localidades mas o ensemble do GFS para Portel mete no dia 14 precipitação infinita numa das linhas, o que demonstra que esta run não é muito para levar a sério.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Muito se fala dos Alertas do IM.
Pelo freemeteo, dever-se-ia criar mais um: "Alerta Avalanche!" 

Ora reparem na quantidade de neve prevista para a Serra da Estrela:


----------



## VerticalHorizon (30 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite!
Estou a achar extraordinária a atitude e confiança que o IM ganhou nas suas previsões desde o famoso dia 9 de Janeiro/2009... De uma época pré-dia 9 em que as cotas eram exageradamente altas passaram para cotas incrivelmente baixas que os modelos praticamente não apoiam...
Bom...antes uma atitude preventiva do que negligente... por isso,  para o IM.
Alerta laranja para neve acima dos 500metros... pouco provável mas...  
P.S - Dia entediante em Paços de Ferreira: chuva fraca-moderada, vento fraco-moderado, temperatura máxima = 11ºC. BORING! (antes um solzinho primaveril! ...)


----------



## brandas (30 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Viva pessoal,

amanha pela tarde vou arrancar para uma aldeia situada entre Cabeceiras de Basto e Boticas, com uma altura de cerca de 1000m. 

A questão é,será que durante a viagem vou ser confrontado com neve (entre 14h e 17h), é que já tive uma má experiência de ter de andar a pedir às pessoas da aldeia para me rebocarem o carro e não quero que aconteça o mesmo....

Ou seja, para que horas estará previsto a queda de neve para esses lados??

Agradeço desde já a vossa atenção


Saudações


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

para sabado esta tambem portalegre em alerta amarelo por causa da neve


----------



## meo (30 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

boa noite
o im esta a por o factor supresa neve a 6oo m 
nao e o que a maior parte de pesoal quer?
ora aqui esta.
 e alquem vai ter que mandar flores
ai vai, vai
agora uma duvida.
sera posivel termos ainda uma entrada com frio sufeciente para nevar em tantos destritos com o im tem nos alertas?


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

thunderboy disse:


> Passou-se



a mesma previsão para aqui.


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

brandas disse:


> Viva pessoal,
> 
> amanha pela tarde vou arrancar para uma aldeia situada entre Cabeceiras de Basto e Boticas, com uma altura de cerca de 1000m.
> 
> ...



Viaja o mais cedo que puderes, e com máxima atenção pois chuva e vento terás com certeza. Se fores até ás 17h00 de amanhã neve não creio que haja.
Atenção a eventuais detritos na estrada.
Boa viajem 
De qualquer forma antes de ires consulta o site da protecção civil e do Im.


----------



## meo (30 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

poderemos estar a beira de um final de semana  historico no nosso pequeno mas grande portugal.
um simples bater de asas de uma borboleta numa estremidade pode causar um furacao na outra.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

meo disse:


> poderemos estar a beira de um final de semana  historico no nosso pequeno mas grande portugal.
> um simples bater de asas de uma borboleta numa estremidade pode causar um furacao na outra.



História...Não me parece. Mas tá bem! Penso que vamos ter uma situação de muita chuva, muito vento mas mesmo assim sem ser alguma coisa de extraordinário - a não ser que se considere relativamente aos últimos anos, que foram parcos nestas coisas.
Agoa essa da boboleta  tem lógica; imagine-se que em vez da boboleta era um elefantezito a bater as "asinhas"? Era uma tempestade verdadeiramente histórica...
Agora mais a sério (que até agora foi a brincar e não quero que me levem a mal), penso que teremos situações a seguir com atenção no centro e sul - onde se vai concentrar a chuva e em relação ao vento, chamo a atenção para os residentes nas costas Alentejana e Vicentina onde ele deverá ser *muito forte* e poderá provocar muitas dores de cabeça - penso que aqui a protecção civil deveria actuar o quanto antes.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

É, de facto, fascinante estar a ler todos estes posts, a ver os modelos, as previsões, as interpretações que cada um faz dos modelos, e é essa a verdadeira força deste forum, a liberdade de expressão, que faz com que muito se aprenda...
Para quem, como eu, sempre foi um apaixonado pelo tempo, mas sem conhecimentos específicos de metereologia, pois até a minha formação académica é de uma área totalmente distinta, nada melhor que ler tudo o que é escrito e procurar assimilar o que se aprende, pelo que gostaria de deixar as minhas próprias conclusões acerca do que foi dito:
Acho que o IM assume uma atitude mais destemida com as cotas de neve, mas como foi dito, e até sou insuspeito pois sou um amante da neve, creio que isso será o menos preocupante e o menos importante em relação ao que se aproxima.
Devemos estar mais preocupados com os reais efeitos do que aí vem e que nos tocará a todos, ou pelo menos à maioria, nomeadamente o vento, a agitação marítima e a chuva que vem cair em solos já algo saturados, ou pelo menos mais propícios à saturação, embora sem alarmismos pois não é o fim do mundo que se aproxima, apenas uma(s) típica(s) tempestade(s) de inverno, das boas!
Desculpem o testamento...


----------



## rogers (30 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> História...Não me parece. Mas tá bem! Penso que vamos ter uma situação de muita chuva, muito vento mas mesmo assim sem ser alguma coisa de extraordinário - a não ser que se considere relativamente aos últimos anos, que foram parcos nestas coisas.
> Agoa essa da boboleta  tem lógica; imagine-se que em vez da boboleta era um elefantezito a bater as "asinhas"? Era uma tempestade verdadeiramente histórica...
> Agora mais a sério (que até agora foi a brincar e não quero que me levem a mal), penso que teremos situações a seguir com atenção no centro e sul - onde se vai concentrar a chuva e em relação ao vento, chamo a atenção para os residentes nas costas Alentejana e Vicentina onde ele deverá ser *muito forte* e poderá provocar muitas dores de cabeça - penso que aqui a protecção civil deveria actuar o quanto antes.



Eu Concordo Plenamente com o Aristocrata, pois os modelos não mostram nada de Extraordinario ( a não ser a chuva extra e as temperaturas ordinárias para a época do ano). Pela primeira vez vi nevar numa cota de 200m este ano e para isso tivemos temperaturas na ordem dos -1ºC com chuva e -5ºC céu limpo, não me parece que estes eventos que se aproximam sejam semelhantes.

Mas claro que quando vi a entrada de Leste fiquei todo animado, contudo havia uma grande diferença em relação as temperaturas no 2m e por isso desanimei.


----------



## rbsmr (30 Jan 2009 às 01:14)

brandas disse:


> A questão é,será que durante a viagem vou ser confrontado com neve (entre 14h e 17h), é que já tive uma má experiência de ter de andar a pedir às pessoas da aldeia para me rebocarem o carro e não quero que aconteça o mesmo....



É melhor estar prevenido com correntes de neve...


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jan 2009 às 02:02)

Bem pessoal! Olho para os modelos e vejo um inverno que no proximo mês promete que não nos vai deixar mal em termos de precipitação! Mas claro que já estou a falar de muitas horas! E como se sabe em meteorologia tudo é incerto a 24h quanto mais a muitas e muitas!  Basta um simples posicionamento do AA para o cenario mudar completamente... 
Até lá Aproveitem que este fds vai ser em grande! Embora eu pessoalmente não ache nada de especial! Vai ser um inverno á antiga! Isso vai! Vamos ter de tudo! Vamos! E concerteza que os devidos alertas não tardaram a chegar! (que já deviam ter chegado) 
Vai ser um fds que vai dar que falar, e nós estaremos aqui concerteza a acompanhar o dessenrolar dos acontecimentos com toda a dedicação que é peculiar nesta fantastica cumunidade! 
Um apelo ao IM... Avisem a cumunicação social porque não é a ultima da hora que se vai Limpar aljerozes, que se vai cortar ramos de arvores em risco de cair e que poderá provocar danos etc. etc!


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 07:47)

A depressão voltou a cavar.


----------



## storm (30 Jan 2009 às 08:57)

Mapa de alertas do Tiempo Severo:





Esta depressão esta a dar-lhe com força, voltou a cavar.
Será que vai continuar a cavar até ao aontecimento?
Para aqui o freemeteo voltou a aumentar a precipitaçao


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

O IM continua a acreditar em cotas de neve de 500m...

Aínda agora vi o Sr. dizer na televisão que o pós-frontal seria caracterizado pela entrada de uma massa de ar polar marítima e que as cotas desceriam rapidamente!
Sinceramente já nem sei o que diga...


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia, 

de facto a depressão cava ligeiramente! 

Amanhã promete ser um dia espectacular pois irá haver queda de neve acima dos 500 m isto segundo o IM... Vou ver se me desloco ali para os montes nos  lados de Paredes e Paços de Ferreira para ver o grande nevão! Afinal estamos em alerta laranja devido a neve...

Para já sigo com 13 graus mas amanhã por esta hora devem estar aí uns 5 ou 4 ºe a nevar intensamente mais para o interior do distrito do Porto..... 

O vento já soprou com rajadas de 58 km / de sul.


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

Bons dias,

Realmente se olharmos ao Aladin e ao ECMWF constatamos que em certos locais ao inicio da noite as temperaturas a 2m irão descer bastante até valores próximos dos 4ºC. Vendo por este prisma poderá haver neve por essas cotas...mas não acredito que isso aconteça em alguma zona do litoral!


----------



## godzila (30 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia, eu não sou nenhum pró em meteorologia mas ao olhar para a depressão que ai vem faz-me lembrar a tempestade que afectou Espanha e Franca na semana passada.
Espero estar enganado e quero que me digam que estou enganado pois Portugal não está preparado para ventos de 150 ou mais
é que eu tou com medo


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

Sábado:

Predicción
EN CATALUNA Y BALEARES, LLUVIAS DEBILES A MODERADAS, AUMENTANDO
DE INTENSIDAD POR LA TARDE, PUDIENDO LLEGAR A SER FUERTES Y/0
PERSISTENTES, Y OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA EN EL LITORAL CATALAN
Y EN LAS ISLAS. LAS PRECIPITACIONES AFECTARAN A TODA LA
PENINSULA, BARRIENDOLA DE OESTE A ESTE, ABRIENDOSE CLAROS TRAS SU
PASO. AL FINAL DEL DIA, UNA NUEVA BANDA NUBOSA AFECTARA A LA
MITAD OESTE PENINSULAR, DEJANDO LLUVIAS DEBILES A MODERADAS EN
GALICIA Y, MENOS INTENSAS Y PROBABLES, EN EL EXTREMO OESTE DE
CASTILLA Y LEON Y DE EXTREMADURA. *LA COTA DE NIEVE DESCENDERA
HASTA LOS 800/1000M EN EL OESTE Y CENTRO PENINSULAR, Y A LOS
1000/1300M EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA*. EN CANARIAS, INTERVALOS
NUBOSOS. 


BRUMAS MATINALES EN EL INTERIOR DEL NORESTE PENINSULAR. 


TEMPERATURAS EN LA PENINSULA: MAXIMAS EN MODERADO DESCENSO,
NOTABLE EN CASTILLA- LA MANCHA; MINIMAS EN LIGERO ASCENSO EN
CATALUNA, SIN CAMBIOS O EN LIGERO DESCENSO EN EL RESTO DEL AREA
MEDITERRANEA; EN MODERADO DESCENSO EN EL RESTO; HELADAS DEBILES
EN ZONAS DE MONTA A DE LA MITAD NORTE. EN LAS ISLAS,
TEMPERATURAS SIN CAMBIOS O EN LIGERO DESCENSO. 


VIENTO DE COMPONENTE S FUERTE EN EL LITORAL DE GALICIA Y FLOJO A
MODERADO EN EL INTERIOR DE GALICIA Y EL CANTABRICO. EN EL RESTO
DE LA PENINSULA, VIENTO DE COMPONENTE W Y COMPONENTE S FLOJO A
MODERADO, SIENDO FUERTE EN EL ESTRECHO Y LITORAL ANDALUZ. EN
BALEARES, SE MODERADO GIRANDO POR LA TARDE A W MODERADO, CON
INTERVALOS DE FUERTE AL FINAL. EN CANARIAS, NE MODERADO. 

Domingo:

EN EL SUROESTE DE LA PENINSULA, PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS
GENERALIZADAS, LOCALMENTE FUERTES Y QUE PODRIAN SER PERSISTENTES
EN AREAS DE MONTANA. LAS PRECIPITACIONES EN FORMA MAS DEBIL
AFECTARAN TAMBIEN AL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y A BALEARES, SIENDO
MENOS PROBABLES EN EL CANTABRICO ORIENTAL, Y CON POSIBILIDAD DE
QUE LLEGUEN A SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES EN BALEARES AL FINAL DEL
DIA. *COTA DE NIEVE EN LA PENINSULA: 1000/1300 M EN ANDALUCIA;
800/1000 M EN EL CENTRO, BAJANDO TRANSITORIAMENTE A 600M POR LA
MA ANA, PARA POSTERIORMENTE SUBIR HASTA 1200M.* EN CANARIAS,
PROBABILIDAD DE LLUVIAS DEBILES EN FUERTEVENTURA, LANZAROTE Y
NORTE DEL RESTO DE LAS ISLAS; INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL RESTO. 


EN LA PENINSULA, TEMPERATURAS MAXIMAS SIN CAMBIOS O EN LIGERO
DESCENSO; MINIMAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO EN LA MITAD
NORORIENTAL Y SIN CAMBIOS EN EL RESTO. EN BALEARES, EN LIGERO
DESCENSO. EN CANARIAS, EN LIGERO ASCENSO

VIENTO DE COMPONENTE W: MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL
LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA OCCIDENTAL Y AREA DEL ESTRECHO, FUERTES EN
EL LITORAL MEDITERRANEO ATLANTICO Y MODERADOS CON ALGUN INTERVALO
DE FUERTES EN BALEARES. EN EL RESTO DE LA MITAD OCCIDENTAL DE LA
PENINSULA, VIENTO DE COMPONENTE S, MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE
FUERTE. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA, VIENTO DEL SE FLOJO A
MODERADO. EN CANARIAS, VIENTO DE COMPONENTE N MODERADO A FUERTE.

Fonte: AEMET


----------



## meo (30 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

bom dia
de facto o IM esta muito confiante nas sua previsoes hoje de manha nas noticias da radio dao queda de neve a partir da tarde de hoje com cotas de 500 m e em sitios pouco abituais


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

godzila disse:


> Bom dia, eu não sou nenhum pró em meteorologia mas ao olhar para a depressão que ai vem faz-me lembrar a tempestade que afectou Espanha e França na semana passada.
> Espero estar enganado e quero que me digam que estou enganado pois Portugal não está preparado para ventos de 150 ou mais
> é que eu tou com medo




Calma , trata-se apenas de uma depressão cavada com bastante chuva e ventos, ventos estes  que diminuirão rápidamente á medida que ela avança sobre nós...não é nenhum furacão...

A situação no Norte de Espanha e França foi diferente pois a depressão teve uma ciclogenesis explosiva ( cavou muito em pouco tempo) e os gradientes de pressão eram muito marcados naquela zona provocando os tais ventos de 150 km /h...esta tem gradientes mais relaxados como já referiu o Vince...e as rajadas não ultrapassarão os 100/km /h na minha opinião ( o que também é significativo mas longe de provocar aqueles estragos como foi em Espanha e França)


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2009 às 09:57)

Nunca tinha visto nada assim


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

Outra coisa para a qual chamo desde já a atenção é para as chuvas que podem cair dias 5 e 6 em que vem de SW e poderá ser complicado pela sua persistência


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

miguel disse:


> Outra coisa para a qual chamo desde já a atenção é para as chuvas que podem cair dias 5 e 6 em que vem de SW e poderá ser complicado pela sua persistência




Exactamente, estava a pensar nisso precisamente  E nesse aspecto é grande a convergência ECM/GFS.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

mirones disse:


> Exactamente, estava a pensar nisso precisamente  E nesse aspecto é grande a convergência ECM/GFS.



É realmente impressionante a injecção de ar frio que ambos os modelos apontam para a semana e que provocará a alimentação contínua  da depressão a noroeste da P.I. com eventuais  sucessivas frentes a atravessar de lés-a-lés o territótrio continental.Mas a convergência fica-se pelo dia 6. A partir daí o ECMWF retira a máquina alimentadora de tal injecção/advecção 
( a aliança do A da Gronelândia com o dos Açores) mas o GFS eterniza até ao limite essa situação o que a verificar-se  poder-se-ía desde já pensar em precipitações bíblicas.
Mas isso são cenários a muita , muita distância e às vezes até para o dia seguinte as coisas não correm como o previsto:
-veja-se o caso desta frente de hoje que parece que se atrasou um pouco.
Quanto à Érica , confesso que estou curiosíssimo para ver que manifestações se revestirá.
Não é em todos os Invernos , sabemos bem,que surgem depressões tão cavadas junto à P.I..
Chuva e ventos fortes estão garantidos.Trovoadas e granizadas com quase toda a certeza.Cotas de neve? O  IM  continua a colocar a fasquia demasiado alta ( cotas a meu ver, demasiado baixas) mas , quem sou eu?
Enfim lá para o final de Domingo far-se-á aqui o balanço da Érica e de olhos postos nessa semana que promete , mas não há já dúvidas que este Inverno que já estaria na vitrina dos mais movimentados das ultimas 2 décadas  sem contar com o que aí vem,está sensacional para quem vive intensamente a Meteorologia.
Habemos Inverno, finalmente...


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Habemos Inverno, finalmente...



Precisamente, é a expressão perfeita!


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

Continuo a achar a cota do IM descabida pois "Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, baixando gradualmente a cota para 500 metros a partir da tarde" pois neste momento Bragança está com 8.6ºc eu estou com 7.1ºc será que a temperatura vai descer 7ºc pelo menos durante a tarde 
custa-me a acreditar






O que eles estão a ver que nos não estamos


----------



## rogers (30 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

spiritmind disse:


> O que eles estão a ver que nos não estamos



Acho que se as duas massas frias encontrarem-se (a que as tá a leste e a que vem de oeste) e o jet-stream passa a vir de leste, ai sim teriamos neve em cotas medias, mas se tudo continuar a vir de oeste não me cheira.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

meo disse:


> bom dia
> de facto o IM esta muito confiante nas sua previsoes hoje de manha nas noticias da radio dao queda de neve a partir da tarde de hoje com cotas de 500 m e em sitios pouco abituais



Eu só vos digo isto:

Segundo o GFS, em Lisboa deveriam estar agora 14,5ºC e vento forte de Sul. Segundo esse mesmo modelo, o vento só rodaria para Oeste a partir das 15h em Lisboa.

GFS meteoPT.com, run das 6h





Ora pouco passa do meia dia, a «Dina» ainda nem se instalou totalmente, e o vento já está de ONO/NO, e a temperatura aqui em Odivelas nos 9,6ºC.

Querem ver que o IM tem mesmo razão?!


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

AnDré disse:


> Eu só vos digo isto:
> 
> Segundo o GFS, em Lisboa deveriam estar agora 14,5ºC e vento forte de Sul. Segundo esse mesmo modelo, o vento só rodaria para Oeste a partir das 15h em Lisboa.
> 
> ...



Coloco a questão ao contrário eles dizem que a cota de neve seria inicialmente acima dos 1200m , a esta hora estão 2ºc nas Penhas da Saúde a 1600m a 1200m deve estar muito mais não acham


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

As temp. vao baixar concerteza! Mas em relaçao a cotas de neve que o nosso IM aponta acho exagerado! Mas se por acaso acontecer (melhor) serei eu o primeiro a dar a mao a palmatória e reconhecer que errei! Nao nos esquecemos que eles sao profissionais! Terao portanto mais dados do que nós certamente! Mas pelas caracteristicas desta frente!  Nao me parece! 

Mas nao nos concentremos na neve por enquanto! Concentremos sim nestes fenomenos que ainda mal começaram!

Of.topic... Começa se a notar os solos algo saturados! E isso é mau sinal tendo em conta o que ainda vem!


----------



## trepkos (30 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

Fantkboy disse:


> As temp. vao baixar concerteza! Mas em relaçao a cotas de neve que o nosso IM aponta acho exagerado! Mas se por acaso acontecer (melhor) serei eu o primeiro a dar a mao a palmatória e reconhecer que errei! Nao nos esquecemos que eles sao profissionais! Terao portanto mais dados do que nós certamente! Mas pelas caracteristicas desta frente!  Nao me parece!
> 
> Mas nao nos concentremos na neve por enquanto! Concentremos sim nestes fenomenos que ainda mal começaram!
> 
> Of.topic... Começa se a notar os solos algo saturados! E isso é mau sinal tendo em conta o que ainda vem!



Ontem reparei no mesmo, com a chuva deste fim de semana e vento, quem mora perto de cursos de água vai ter umas horas bem complicadas.

PS: pode ser desta que encha a barragem dos minutos


----------



## filipept (30 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

Olá a todos,

Por norma não comenta as decisões do IM, pois, para além de serem profissionais, possuem outros recursos. Por exemplo, o acesso ao ECMWF é muito limitado para nós, e seria interessante podermos acompanhar os dados do ecmwf da mesma forma que o fazemos com o gfs.

Porém, o gfs raramente nos deixa mal 

E analisando os dados de que dispomos, é um pouco dificil acreditar que a cota baixe tanto. Situação mais grave poderá ser a de 1 de Fevereiro, contudo, dou todo o crédito aos avisos do IM, nunca fez mal a ninguém estar prevenido.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

Bem se nevar em Bragança e na Guarda, ou seja locais mais habituais, mesmo assim ia ser interessante porque desta vez tinhamos muita precipitação, o que por vezes nao tem acontecido nos ultimos eventos. E boas reportagens, visto que temos la bons "reporters". Mas desta vez, nem o freemeteo que costuma ser muito generoso na neve, não preve esta para nenhuma destas cidades.

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2738785

Bem, mas como a meteorologia não se faz só de neve, vamos ver as quantidades de precipitação e vento que se vão registar.


----------



## Serrano (30 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

Ainda não estou convencido sobre a cota de neve para 500 metros, mas o Instituto de Meteorologia lá terá as suas razões, por enquanto, resta-nos esperar... Actualmente, estimo que a cota de neve ronde os 1500/1600 metros.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

AnDré disse:


> Eu só vos digo isto:
> 
> Segundo o GFS, em Lisboa deveriam estar agora 14,5ºC e vento forte de Sul. Segundo esse mesmo modelo, o vento só rodaria para Oeste a partir das 15h em Lisboa.
> 
> ...



Consegues fornecer-me estes dados mas para Portalegre ?(já é a segunda vez que te chateio com isto!!!).Se preferirem diz me onde posso consultar.Obrigado. Por cá vento moderado com rajadas.Céu encoberto mas ainda não choveu. Penso que vou ser um previligiado quanto a trovoadas e precipitação...mas neve hummm não acredito muito.


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Consegues fornecer-me estes dados mas para Portalegre ?(já é a segunda vez que te chateio com isto!!!).Se preferirem diz me onde posso consultar.Obrigado. Por cá vento moderado com rajadas.Céu encoberto mas ainda não choveu. Penso que vou ser um previligiado quanto a trovoadas e precipitação...mas neve hummm não acredito muito.



e se conseguires poe tambem de leiria. sff


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

Situação a partir de hoje ás 15h até à madrugada de Domingo.




Olhando para o que vem para a semana, os nomes das depressãos este ano não vão chegar


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

spiritmind disse:


> Continuo a achar a cota do IM descabida pois "Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, baixando gradualmente a cota para 500 metros a partir da tarde" pois neste momento Bragança está com 8.6ºc eu estou com 7.1ºc será que a temperatura vai descer 7ºc pelo menos durante a tarde
> custa-me a acreditar
> 
> 
> ...



já emendaram a descritiva agora é só a partir da noite  a noite vão dizer que é a partir da madrugada 


"Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, baixando gradualmente a
cota para 500 metros a partir da noite."


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Consegues fornecer-me estes dados mas para Portalegre ?(já é a segunda vez que te chateio com isto!!!).Se preferirem diz me onde posso consultar.Obrigado. Por cá vento moderado com rajadas.Céu encoberto mas ainda não choveu. Penso que vou ser um previligiado quanto a trovoadas e precipitação...mas neve hummm não acredito muito.



Os dados em texto do GFS que por vezes divulgamos, são dados que correm dentro do servidor _meteoPT.com_ e que ainda precisam de alguns ajustes. Daí não serem ainda postos em público.

De qualquer forma, sempre que necessário, podem perguntar por eles. 

A tabela em baixo são os dados em texto do GFS meteoPT.com da run das 6h para a cidade de Portalegre.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

AnDré disse:


> Os dados em texto do GFS que por vezes divulgamos, são dados que correm dentro do servidor _meteoPT.com_ e que ainda precisam de alguns ajustes. Daí não serem ainda postos em público.
> 
> De qualquer forma, sempre que necessário, podem perguntar por eles.
> 
> A tabela em baixo são os dados em texto do GFS meteoPT.com da run das 6h para a cidade de Portalegre.



Já agora dá para ver o de Bragança?
Obrigado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

AnDré disse:


> Os dados em texto do GFS que por vezes divulgamos, são dados que correm dentro do servidor _meteoPT.com_ e que ainda precisam de alguns ajustes. Daí não serem ainda postos em público.
> 
> De qualquer forma, sempre que necessário, podem perguntar por eles.
> 
> A tabela em baixo são os dados em texto do GFS meteoPT.com da run das 6h para a cidade de Portalegre.



obrigadissimo.pelos vistos más novidades!!!


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

e o de leiria sff


----------



## Kaparoger (30 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Ja agora podias por coimbra??
Se bem k eu tou a 10 km de coimbra a 500m de altitude!!


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já agora dá para ver o de Bragança?
> Obrigado





kikofra disse:


> e o de leiria sff



Bem, como a run das 12h do GFS está quase a começar a sair, por volta das 17h, eu ponho aqui alguns meteogramas de algumas cidades.

É que não vale a pena estar a ver o das 6h, quando o das 12h já aí vem


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, como a run das 12h do GFS está quase a começar a sair, por volta das 17h, eu ponho aqui alguns meteogramas de algumas cidades.
> 
> É que não vale a pena estar a ver o das 6h, quando o das 12h já aí vem


ok


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, como a run das 12h do GFS está quase a começar a sair, por volta das 17h, eu ponho aqui alguns meteogramas de algumas cidades.
> 
> É que não vale a pena estar a ver o das 6h, quando o das 12h já aí vem



Sim tens razão!
Obrigado


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:33)

ja saiu o run GFS


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

kikofra disse:


> ja saiu o run GFS



Não ainda está a sair


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

Actualizaram os alerta no IM. Para Portalegre inicialmente a previsão de neve estava nos 500m. Agora corrigiram para 700m a partir das 22h. E desconfio que deverão continuar a subi-la.


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

vitamos disse:


> Não ainda está a sair



ate as 30h ja estao actualizadas no meteociel, ero meu que so tinha visto o ate as 6h


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

Ao que parece nesta run das 12z houve uma pequena intensificação do vento no litoral Norte e Centro. O que acham?


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

jpmartins disse:


> Ao que parece nesta run das 12z houve uma pequena intensificação do vento no litoral Norte e Centro. O que acham?



Sim e também aumentou no Litoral Alentejano e Setúbal...


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

Com esta run na mão eu diria vento muito forte no Litoral Sul (60 a 75km/h) com rajadas de 100 a 120km/h  entre as 22h de Sábado e as 5h de Domingo


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

miguel disse:


> Com esta run na mão eu diria vento muito forte no Litoral Sul (60 a 75km/h) com rajadas de 100 a 120km/h  entre as 22h de Sábado e as 5h de Domingo



Concordo. Para o litoral Norte e centro talvez entre 50 a 60km/h a velocidade média, com rajadas na casa dos 90km/h poderando chegar em alguns locais aos 100km/h.





Já fui comprar velas  aqui falta a luz por tudo e por nada, portanto vai ser uma noite à antiga


----------



## GARFEL (30 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

boas tardes a todos
eu até pedia o meteograma de TOMAR
porem s me deres o sitio eu vou lá procurar
que é para depois tentar desmultiplicar ou seja 
tentar entender esse meteogramas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 16:26)

AnDré disse:


> Os dados em texto do GFS que por vezes divulgamos, são dados que correm dentro do servidor _meteoPT.com_ e que ainda precisam de alguns ajustes. Daí não serem ainda postos em público.
> 
> De qualquer forma, sempre que necessário, podem perguntar por eles.
> 
> A tabela em baixo são os dados em texto do GFS meteoPT.com da run das 6h para a cidade de Portalegre.




*Quando tiveres disponibilidade podes enviar-me a run das 12h. pf. ?Obrigado*


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

Eu só fico triste por uma coisa, hoje passei o dia a ouvir pessoas a dizer " que chatice estava para ir de fim-de-semana esta tarde mas já não vou que vai nevar muito..." Sinceramente foi feita uma publicidade ao nevão desta tarde por parte do IM...Já reclamei com eles e fico indignado por tal acontecer


----------



## ppereira (30 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Actualizaram os alerta no IM. Para Portalegre inicialmente a previsão de neve estava nos 500m. Agora corrigiram para 700m a partir das 22h. E desconfio que deverão continuar a subi-la.



sinceramente parece-me muita fruta, 500/700 m ???

a temperatura a 1000 m rondava às 15h00 os 6ºC (Montalegre e Guarda)

a temperatura vai descer cerca de 5ºC em 5 horas 

às 16h55 no centro de limpeza da serra da estrela (1600m) a temp era de 2ºC 

desta vez exageraram imenso


----------



## rozzo (30 Jan 2009 às 17:12)

ppereira disse:


> sinceramente parece-me muita fruta, 500/700 m ???
> 
> a temperatura a 1000 m rondava às 15h00 os 6ºC (Montalegre e Guarda)
> 
> ...



não vás por aí, que aqui em 2h desceu 3/4º.. Por isso seria possível claro essa descida.. 
Mas sim, acho que exageraram nas cotas.. Acho.. Até ver! 
E além das cotas, penso que poderá faltar precipitação em alguns locais na altura mais fria..


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

*Meteogramas meteoPT.com da run das 12z do GFS, para as 60h.*

*Beja





Braga





Bragança





Castelo Branco





Coimbra





Évora





Faro





Guarda





Leiria





Lisboa





Portalegre





Porto





Setúbal





Tomar





Vila Real





Viseu*





-------------------------------

*NOTAS*
Os meteogramas meteoPT.com resultam de dados tirados directamente do modelo de previsão GFS. 
Não têm em conta a altura de cada localidade, e muito menos os seus respectivos micro-climas.

Os meteogramas não devem ser tomados ao pormenor. Servem apenas para termos uma ideia daquilo que poderá vir a desenrolar-se meteorogicamente.

Por ainda estarem em afinação, os modelos não se encontram disponíveis ao público. Pelo que apenas serão divulgados, caso se justifique.


----------



## rozzo (30 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Malandros estão a usar o mesmo ponto da malha para Lisboa e Setúbal! 

Bem, está um pouco mais agravado o cenário aqui na região ou é impressão minha?


Engraçadas as cotas de neve mais baixas mais a Sul..


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

rozzo disse:


> Malandros estão a usar o mesmo ponto da malha para Lisboa e Setúbal!




É verdade! O Hotspot anda a tentar fazer uma interpolação dos dados para conseguir localizações mais específicas.

Percebem porque digo que são dados indicativos e que ainda estão em processo de afinação?


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Não gostei nada desta run .... tiraram chuva que se fartaram para a proxima semana e dá AA a partir das 180 horas até ás 360h, muito má run a longo prazo !!


----------



## Bgc (30 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Que coisa sinistra! 
Gosto da tendência


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Por esta é que ninguém esperava  Isto sim seria alerta vermelho para vento


----------



## Stinger (30 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

miguel disse:


> Por esta é que ninguém esperava  Isto sim seria alerta vermelho para vento



Mas isso nao vai acontecer .. ou vai??


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Stinger disse:


> Mas isso nao vai acontecer .. ou vai??



Neste momento é o único modelo a mostrar isso!! nenhum mostra um novo centro depressionário que iria aumentar em muito os ventos para o inicio da madrugada de domingo, mas se queres que te diga abriu-se esta possibilidade que pode acontecer ou não! Até pode nem ser mostrado mais e acontecer! mas para isso só se vai conseguir ver na altura olhando para a imagem de Satélite.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

miguel disse:


> Por esta é que ninguém esperava  Isto sim seria alerta vermelho para vento



Vermelho não me parece , mas laranja sim, não acredito que as rajadas durante a aproximação da depressão e passagem da frente ultrapassem os 120 km /h e isto para ( algumas zonas) do  litoral e terras altas...mas vamos aguardar já falta pouco !


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Snifa com este mapa que meti tinhas rajadas de 140 ou 150km/h laranja acredito que já o vamos ver amanha com o cenário do GFS


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Aqui fica o mapa actualizado do umko para as 0 horas de 1 fevereiro 2009:







De facto a circulação sul que precede a frente é bastante marcada e o vento soprará bastante forte!

Outro mapa do ukmo para comparação mas desta vez de 7 Dezembro 2000:






Neste dia registei a mais alta rajada da minha estação : 118 km /h pelas 00: 26 do dia 7! Foi um grande temporal de chuva e vento em especial aqui no Norte!Acumulei em 24 horas cerca de 89 mm de chuva

Será que amanhã vou bater o record? As situações sinópticas ( em termos de gradiente pressão) são algo parecidas...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (30 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

miguel disse:


> Snifa com este mapa que meti tinhas rajadas de 140 ou 150km/h laranja acredito que já o vamos ver amanha com o cenário do GFS [/QUOTE
> 
> Olá!!
> Por falar nisso...na vossa opinião e tendo em conta a vossa experiência qual dos modelos ou modelo é o mais fiavel


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> miguel disse:
> 
> 
> > Snifa com este mapa que meti tinhas rajadas de 140 ou 150km/h laranja acredito que já o vamos ver amanha com o cenário do GFS [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (30 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

miguel disse:


> RUiMoReIrA disse:
> 
> 
> > O GFS e o ECMWF são os mais fiáveis sem duvida...não descartando nunca modelos como o UKMO ou o GME
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

Este Inverno está inverosímil.Já pensava que Invernos assim não voltassem.
Estamos todos aqui a conjecturar quais os cenários que iremos constatar amanhã e não é que para a semana  pode haver cenários de neve bem consistentes?
As últimas actualizações do GFS E ECMWF para 5 de Fevº são muito favoráveis à queda de precipitação que não será escassa  a "cotas relativamente baixas"






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


 Depois do temporal de chuva e vento de amanhã e madrugada seguinte absolutamente invulgar (veremos como tudo ir-se-á desenrolar)
depois de uns já não sei quantos nevões ,um deles aqui a 10 Km de P.Rubras depois de valentes chuvadas
eu já nem sei que diga.Até estou meio aparvalhado.
Ainda falta, bem sei , mas são os dois modelos a apontar  a apenas para 140 horas e quando assim é as possibilidades de concretização aumentam.
Para já, venha de lá essa Érica. Depois trataremos do resto...


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (30 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

tb ja tinha reparado nisso mas...como ainda falta muito não dei importancia


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 19:24)




----------



## GARFEL (30 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

para o andre moderador
um muito obrigado pelas runs
particularmente a de TOMAR


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=385406&tema=27

Será?


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

comecou a sair a run das 18h


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Pressão atmosférica







CAPE e LI







Precipitação





Temperatura 850hPa


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Esta run das 18z parece que voltou a intensificar mais um pouco o vento para amanha, o que acham? Queria por a imagem, mas a net é móvel e quando o tempo está assim fica mais lenta.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Mais uma vez obrigado.Confirma-se, neve é para esqueçer!!! Cotas baixas...mas sem precipitação e vice-versa. Mas meteorologicamente até será interessante ter outras situações diferentes. Já nem me lembro a ultima vez que trovejou!!! 

Portalegre




-------------------------------

*NOTAS*
Os meteogramas meteoPT.com resultam de dados tirados directamente do modelo de previsão GFS. 
Não têm em conta a altura de cada localidade, e muito menos os seus respectivos micro-climas.

Os meteogramas não devem ser tomados ao pormenor. Servem apenas para termos uma ideia daquilo que poderá vir a desenrolar-se meteorogicamente.

Por ainda estarem em afinação, os modelos não se encontram disponíveis ao público. Pelo que apenas serão divulgados, caso se justifique. [/QUOTE]


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (30 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

uma pergunta:
não ha ninguem de Fanzêres - Gondomar com uma estação meteorologica para fornecer dados?


----------



## Nashville (30 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Já há previsão duma nova vaga de frio brutal para a Europa e provavelmente Portugal incluído (AA na Escandinávia) para daqui a 2-3 semanas, isto é meados do mês.
> Vejam!
> ...




venha ele...

nós estamos aqui para recebe-lo de peito aberto 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> uma pergunta:
> não ha ninguem de Fanzêres - Gondomar com uma estação meteorologica para fornecer dados?



De Fanzêres, não ha nenhuma estação, mas em Medas há uma.
Tens aqui neste link, todas as estaçoes on-line da área metropolitana do Porto
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=lppr&searchType=WEATHER


----------



## StormFairy (30 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Some potential for severe convective evolution appears to exist along and ahead of the cold front associated with the system that reaches Portugal early Sunday morning. Main issue will be the minimal degree of instability. GFS has been somewhat inconsistent over the past runs regarding the depth of the simulated convection. DLS is in excess of 35 m/s, with LLS exceeding 15 m/s over Portugal. This, and the presence of strong upward forcing, suggests that even with minimal instability, organized convection may occur. *Current thinking is, that comparatively short-lived, linearly-organized convection will occur, posing a threat of damaging wind gusts and an isolated tornado or two, given anticipated minimal capping, almost saturated low-level air and ample low-level shear.* 

The threat is quite conditional upon the presence of SFC-based instability, and even if convection occurs, it may tend to be slightly elevated. Still, confidence in the above scenario is sufficiently high for marginal level-one threat area

www.estofex.org


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Santos disse:


> O IM está a fazer uma leitura perfeita da situação.
> Circulação Omega, com duas massas distintas, uma vinda de Oeste outra de Este. As cotas deverão baixar rápida e drásticamente caso se verifique.
> Seguir imagens de vapor de água.



Continuo a dar razão ao IM que viu e analisou a situação de forma consistente, agora a dinâmica não é uniforme, pelo que as massas podem demorar mais ou menos tempo a sua deslocação.

Assim "reza" o Estofex, conforme seu útlimo aviso acima publicado pelo n/amigo(a) Storm Fairy

SYNOPSIS

An omega-like upper flow pattern is present over Europe at the begininng of the period, with an Atlantic upper trough over the Iberian peninsula and another, broader trough over SE Europe. In between, over Scandinavia, there exists a quasi-stationary upper ridge. The Iberian upper trough will close off into a cut-off cyclone and undercut the ridge as it travels into the central Mediterranean ... supporting a westward motion of the SE-European upper low. Another, rather intense upper low will affect W Iberia late in the period. 
At the surface, the main features are a deep high-pressure region over E Europe and Russia, and a deep/large Atlantic low-pressure system associated with the trough reaching W Europe late in the period. The preceding Mediterranean upper feature is accompanied only by a weak low-level cyclone in the current simulations


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

João Soares disse:


> De Fanzêres, não ha nenhuma estação, mas em Medas há uma.
> Tens aqui neste link, todas as estaçoes on-line da área metropolitana do Porto
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=lppr&searchType=WEATHER



Obrígado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> uma pergunta:
> não ha ninguem de Fanzêres - Gondomar com uma estação meteorologica para fornecer dados?



Presente


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Como estao as coisas para final de tarde de amanha e madrugada de domingo. É que nao consigo ver os modelos. Alguem me pode dizer se cavou mais ou se alterou a precipitacao e vento? Obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2009 às 00:55)

Hum...pelo que vi o respeito pelo IM aumentou este último dia.
Afinal a queda de neve por eles prevista parece consistente; as temperaturas mais frescas devem agora começar a a notar-se do litoral para o interior conforme a massa de ar frio fluir pelo território.
Bragança, Guarda e terras altas do interior deverão ver neve esta madrugada, embora para tal ocorrer seja necessária a entrada de precipitação a acompanhar o que não sei se em todas as zonas irá suceder.
Atenção, nós aqui no fórum, e todos aqueles que tinham uma opinião contrária dos profissionais do IM não devem ficar tristes com isto, apenas devemos todos aprender com esta situação.
Hoje aprendemos nós, amanhã talvez seja o contrário. E afinal a meteorologia sendo uma ciência não o é como exacta. E ainda bem...
2+2=4, só na matemática...
Boa noite para todos


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

Como eu tinha dito! Sou o primeiro a dar a mão a palmatória! Apesar de nunca ter duvidado do profissionalismo do nosso IM achei portanto as cotas previstas demasiado baixas! 
Apesar de achar as cotas ainda demasiado baixas com humildade digo! Errei!


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

As cotas pevistas não são baixas - deverão ser as correctas. Por aqui a 300 mts de altitude, a 30 km do atlântico, estão 4,5ºC de temperatura e tem vindo a baixar muito lentamente pelo que acredito que em zonas mais interiores a cota dos 500 mts seja bem possível. Aguardemos pelos relatos de colegas nossos por esse interior para saber mais.
Boa noite


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> As cotas pevistas não são baixas - deverão ser as correctas. Por aqui a 300 mts de altitude, a 30 km do atlântico, estão 4,5ºC de temperatura e tem vindo a baixar muito lentamente pelo que acredito que em zonas mais interiores a cota dos 500 mts seja bem possível. Aguardemos pelos relatos de colegas nossos por esse interior para saber mais.
> Boa noite



Até agora não se confirma, nem de perto, queda de neve a 500m. Na melhor das hipóteses conhecidas, neva a 900m, nesta altura.

Pior que as cotas apontadas, foi o desfasamento temporal.
Mas... errar é humano.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

Bgc disse:


> Até agora não se confirma, nem de perto, queda de neve a 500m. Na melhor das hipóteses conhecidas, neva a 900m, nesta altura.
> 
> Pior que as cotas apontadas, foi o desfasamento temporal.
> Mas... errar é humano.



Penso que o desfasamento por vezes é natural, pode levar horas até ao ponto previsto. Neste caso penso que lá para meio-final da madrugada poderá nevar a 500-600 mts no interior. A temperatura tem vindo a baixar rápido, por exemplo em Bragança.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 02:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que o desfasamento por vezes é natural, pode levar horas até ao ponto previsto. Neste caso penso que lá para meio-final da madrugada poderá nevar a 500-600 mts no interior. A temperatura tem vindo a baixar rápido, por exemplo em Bragança.



Não disse, de todo, que o desfasamento não era natural.

No entanto, os alertas lançados pelo IM condicionaram (obviamente) agitação nos Media que, naturalmente e como é hábito, dramatizam o mais que podem.

Como já foi aqui relatado no forum, a rotina de várias pessoas para este fim de semana foi alterada, em virtude de quase terem anunciado o "nevão deste inverno", tal a quantidade de distritos que se viram pintados de laranja (!!), cor esta nunca antes usada para alertas referentes à neve, nesta jornada de Inverno 08/09.
Estes alertas abrangiam um período que começava a meio do dia de 6ª f (!)

Neste ponto de vista, o desfasamento temporal é de lamentar.


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2009 às 09:30)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*

Ontem fiquei francamente desiludido com este fórum,no qual sou novo.
Postei uma previsão da accuweather na qual prevêm uma nova vaga de frio daqui por 15 dias e removeram-me a mensagem!!!!! Não consigo entender porque. Afinal a mensagem era no âmbito do fórum não era? Era meteorologia não era? Ou será que estou errado?

O nimboestrato falava ontem que só faltava um AA potente na gronelândia e éisso que parece que os modelos da accuweather prevêm.
Ou consideram isto especulação?

Então parece-me que há pessoas neste fórum que gostam da censura e não são humildes em relação a modelos diferentes.
Um abraço e esperemos então pela nova entrada de frio polar daqui a umas 2-3 semanas. 




Nashville disse:


> venha ele...
> 
> nós estamos aqui para recebe-lo de peito aberto
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Peço as minhas desculpas! Errei!
Reparei agora que o meu post tinha sido transferido para uma nova entrada entitulada os modelos de Fevereiro!
Lol, um abraço e as minhas grandes desculpas aos moderadores,




irpsit disse:


> Ontem fiquei francamente desiludido com este fórum,no qual sou novo.
> Postei uma previsão da accuweather na qual prevêm uma nova vaga de frio daqui por 15 dias e removeram-me a mensagem. Não consigo entender porque. Afinal foi da mesma fonte que previram a vaga de frio de 9-10 de Janeiro em Portugal com cerca de 3 semanas de antecedência. Será que consideram especulação é?
> Isto só prova que parece que há pessoas neste fórum que gostam da censura e não são humildes.
> Um abraço e gostei do tempo aqui passado. Com sorte até vão remover esta minha mensagem não é? Se sim, eu continuarei a postá-la. Um abraço e esperem então pela nova de frio em meados e finais de Fevereiro. Tenho dito.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

Boas

De todos os modelos o GME é o que mostra o temporal mais forte para esta noite madrugada de domingo 








Não posso é deixar de referir que mais uma vez não concordo com o IM as rajadas de 120km/h tanto podem ser nas terras altas como nalguns pontos do Litoral.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

Bgc disse:


> Não disse, de todo, que o desfasamento não era natural.
> 
> No entanto, os alertas lançados pelo IM condicionaram (obviamente) agitação nos Media que, naturalmente e como é hábito, dramatizam o mais que podem.
> 
> ...


Eu concordo em absoluto com o que disseste. Mas o desfasamento pode e é natural embora seja difícil de evitar em grande parte das vezes. Agora o alerta pode ter sido ou não eficaz, mas se não teem alertado ou então se alertam muito tarde, aí sim há problemas que podem ser graves.
Nós aqui no fórum, principalmente os mais entendidos, também erram mas, mesmo assim, continuo a  lhes dar crédito.
Nem eles nem os profissionais do IM erram em consciência, todos dão o seu melhor que podem ou que deixam - esta é uma crítica para os governantes que não tem dado a devida atenção à ciência e nomeadamente à meteorologia (quanto cortaram  no pessoal e nas verbas para manutenção das estações espalhadas pelo país seja do IM, seja do INAG?)
Agora por não ser uma ciência exacta, por me dar surpresas atrás de surpresas, é que eu gosto da meteorologia
P.S.: desculpem isto um bocado off-topic mas penso que se enquadra num certo sentimento que todos nós temos experimentado


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

Bgc disse:


> Não disse, de todo, que o desfasamento não era natural.
> 
> No entanto, os alertas lançados pelo IM condicionaram (obviamente) agitação nos Media que, naturalmente e como é hábito, dramatizam o mais que podem.
> 
> ...



Bons dias, concordo em absoluto!

Sempre pensei que a atitude do IM havia sido prudente e que no próprio dia levariam para cotas superiores (o que seria lógico...dado ser preferivel jogar pelo seguro!). Mas manter o erro foi burrice clara e uma situação que descredibiliza uma autoridade, neste caso a mais alta ao nível da meteorologia em Portugal. Num momento em que tanto neste fórum se tem medo da credibilidade que por vezes possamos por em causa, vir este exemplo de cima é claramente uma mostra de que até os profissionais podem errar, quanto mais nós, meros amadores! Mas errar é uma coisa e mantermo-nos no erro é outra. Aquilo que vem esta noite e que realmente deveria merecer outra atenção tem alerta amarelo nas zonas de maior impacto e ontem foi decretado o alerta LARANJA pela neve  em todo o Norte!

Ao IM e para a sua credibilidade proponho que rectifiquem os alertas sob pena de criarem um monstro de um ursinho e um ursinho de um monstro! MUITA ATENÇÃO!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias, concordo em absoluto!
> 
> Sempre pensei que a atitude do IM havia sido prudente e que no próprio dia levariam para cotas superiores (o que seria lógico...dado ser preferivel jogar pelo seguro!). Mas manter o erro foi burrice clara e uma situação que descredibiliza uma autoridade, neste caso a mais alta ao nível da meteorologia em Portugal. Num momento em que tanto neste fórum se tem medo da credibilidade que por vezes possamos por em causa, vir este exemplo de cima é claramente uma mostra de que até os profissionais podem errar, quanto mais nós, meros amadores! Mas errar é uma coisa e mantermo-nos no erro é outra. Aquilo que vem esta noite e que realmente deveria merecer outra atenção tem alerta amarelo nas zonas de maior impacto e ontem foi decretado o alerta LARANJA pela neve  em todo o Norte!
> 
> ...



Meus amigos reclamem com o IM como eu já fiz...é inadmissível o que se passou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias, concordo em absoluto!
> 
> Sempre pensei que a atitude do IM havia sido prudente e que no próprio dia levariam para cotas superiores (o que seria lógico...dado ser preferivel jogar pelo seguro!). Mas manter o erro foi burrice clara e uma situação que descredibiliza uma autoridade, neste caso a mais alta ao nível da meteorologia em Portugal. Num momento em que tanto neste fórum se tem medo da credibilidade que por vezes possamos por em causa, vir este exemplo de cima é claramente uma mostra de que até os profissionais podem errar, quanto mais nós, meros amadores! Mas errar é uma coisa e mantermo-nos no erro é outra. Aquilo que vem esta noite e que realmente deveria merecer outra atenção tem alerta amarelo nas zonas de maior impacto e ontem foi decretado o alerta LARANJA pela neve  em todo o Norte!
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo, o Distrito de Faro em alerta amarelo, devia estar em alerta laranja devido à precipitação, vento e muito estranho é a ondulação prevista e nem um alerta amarelo se encontra, enquanto os nossos vizinhos já colocaram em alerta laranja para amanhã.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Completamente de acordo, o Distrito de Faro em alerta amarelo, devia estar em alerta laranja devido à precipitação, vento e muito estranho é a ondulação prevista e nem um alerta amarelo se encontra, enquanto os nossos vizinhos já colocaram em alerta laranja para amanhã.



Só um pequeno parêntesis.

Não devemos reclamar por aquilo ainda não aconteceu.

Ainda ontem e nomeadamente para Lisboa, os modelos previam vento forte a muito forte de Sudoeste e com rajadas, e... Alguém o viu? Alguém o sentiu? 
À hora de almoço andávamos todos "à toa" porque ninguém sabia o que tinha acontecido ao vento previsto.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

AnDré disse:


> Só um pequeno parêntesis.
> 
> Não devemos reclamar por aquilo ainda não aconteceu.
> 
> ...



O vento ontem foi antes da frente e ele ai soprou na casa dos 40 a 50km/h como previsto depois na altura da frente e depois da frente parou mas o modelo previa isso  penso que logo ira se justificar um alerta laranja em todo o sul tanto para o vento como chuva...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Completamente de acordo, o Distrito de Faro em alerta amarelo, devia estar em alerta laranja devido à precipitação, vento e muito estranho é a ondulação prevista e nem um alerta amarelo se encontra, enquanto os nossos vizinhos já colocaram em alerta laranja para amanhã.



Concordo plenamente Algarvio... é sempre tudo para a ultima da hora...

E estive tambem a ver o modelo do Swell e não corresponde aos 4 a 5m metros previstos pelo IM mas sim 6 a 7m na costa sul...

E com a mare cheia de madrugada la vai o mar entrar pelo rio dentro podendo causar complicações agravadas aqui em VRSA. e sempre que a mare esta cheia o sistema de dernagem do concelho para e depois ja se sabe!! Mte Gordo e V.R.S.A ás aranhas.

A não esquece que a Alt. Media de V.R.S.A e Mte Gordo são de apenas 4m!! Valha-nos as Dunas!!!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

]ToRnAdO[;121491 disse:
			
		

> E estive tambem a ver o modelo do Swell e não corresponde aos 4 a 5m metros previstos pelo IM mas sim 6 a 7m na costa sul...



O modelo NOAA Wave3 tem ondas de 6 metros mas só na noite de Domingo e manhã de 2ªfeira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Vince disse:


> O modelo NOAA Wave3 tem ondas de 6 metros mas só na noite de Domingo e manhã de 2ªfeira.




Vince -  não te esqueças dos SETs...

Isso é uma media do mar total... os sets com o mar desses facilmente chega aos 6m / 7m  embora com mar de vento sejam desorganizados!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

]ToRnAdO[;121496 disse:
			
		

> Vince -  não te esqueças dos SETs...
> 
> Isso é uma media do mar total... os sets com o mar desses facilmente chega aos 6m / 7m  embora com mar de vento sejam desorganizados!



Pela minha experiência tivemos já uns 3 eventos recentemente onde a ondulação costeira tem ficado abaixo da previsão do NOAA WW3, há muita gente que partilha essa opinião. Ondas ao nível do que mostra o modelo só tem aparecido em boias.


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

O critério para alerta laranja na precipitação é de 20-40 mm numa hora ou 40-60mm em 6 horas. Alguém me pode indicar um modelo que mostre esta precipitação ? Assim ficaria mais fácil discutir os alertas em relação a isso. Pelo que vejo num ou noutro local talvez chegue aos 40mm em 6 horas, estará na fronteira entre um e outro.

Quanto ao vento, acho que o laranja estaria mais certo, ao nível do mar a maioria dos modelos indica 70km/h e rajadas superiores, o que está na fronteira entre um e outro. Eu poria laranja sem hesitações porque em pontos mais elevados (mesmo a 500 metros por exemplo) o critério será certamente alcançado com facilidade.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

Vince disse:


> Pela minha experiência tivemos já uns 3 eventos recentemente onde a ondulação costeira tem ficado abaixo da previsão do NOAA WW3, há muita gente que partilha essa opinião. Ondas ao nível do que mostra o modelo só tem aparecido em boias.



Eu partilho da mesma opinião que tu, lembro me perfeitamente á umas semanas darem vagas de 5 metros, no entanto não havia vento, o que me fazia ainda mais espécie, agarrei em mim fui ver, fui ate á serra, e ao cabo, e estava um lindo dia de sol com o mar chão com uma vaga morta de 1 m a 2.. E por causa disso não pus o barco dentro de agua para ir apanhar umas Douradas ao cabo


----------



## trepkos (31 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Évora não devia estar em alerta, talvez laranja, devido à chuva e vento forte? Porque não está? Penso que em Portugal estes alertas/avisos ainda não funcionam como deve ser.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

AnDré disse:


> Só um pequeno parêntesis.
> 
> Não devemos reclamar por aquilo ainda não aconteceu.
> 
> ...



Mas mais vale prenevir do que remediar, ou não será assim, depois amanhã se confirmarem as previsões, vamos ver no telejornal, Albufeira entrou a água nos estabelecimentos comerciais e tal, como temos visto ultimamente e ninguém avisa, enquanto o Aemet já tem a província de Huelva em alerta laranja, é aí que eu quero chegar, será que alguém já avisou os comerciantes da baixa de Albufeira de que a próxima madrugada pode ter inundações, penso que não, coitados é aqueles que têm os estabelecimentos lá, os responsáveis esses nunca são encontrados como Protecção Civil, IM e outros. Uma situação que tem acontecido aqui no Algarve, tanto a 25 de Agosto de 2007 como noutras datas é os alertas do IM serem emitidos perto do acontecimento ou mesmo depois do acontecimento e o caso mais absurdo foi do dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 em que lançaram o alerta laranja depois das inundações que ocorreram, é isso que irrita-me, na vida mais vale prevenir do que remediar. Só acho que devia estar alerta laranja no Algarve para ondulação amanhã, o resto estão bem emitidos, não é muito usual e mesmo raro termos esta ondulação 5 a 6 metros na costa Algarvia, não é a Costa Ocidental é a Algarvia, onde esta ondulação é mesmo rara acontecer.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

havendo previsao de trovoada sera que nao devia haver alerta amarelo para a trovoada?


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas mais vale prenevir do que remediar, ou não será assim, depois amanhã se confirmarem as previsões, vamos ver no telejornal, Albufeira entrou a água nos estabelecimentos comerciais e tal, como temos visto ultimamente e ninguém avisa, enquanto o Aemet já tem a província de Huelva em alerta laranja, é aí que eu quero chegar, será que alguém já avisou os comerciantes da baixa de Albufeira de que a próxima madrugada pode ter inundações, penso que não, coitados é aqueles que têm os estabelecimentos lá, os responsáveis esses nunca são encontrados como Protecção Civil, IM e outros. Uma situação que tem acontecido aqui no Algarve, tanto a 25 de Agosto de 2007 como noutras datas é os alertas do IM serem emitidos perto do acontecimento ou mesmo depois do acontecimento e o caso mais absurdo foi do dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 em que lançaram o alerta laranja depois das inundações que ocorreram, é isso que irrita-me, na vida mais vale prevenir do que remediar. Só acho que devia estar alerta laranja no Algarve para ondulação amanhã, o resto estão bem emitidos, não é muito usual e mesmo raro termos esta ondulação 5 a 6 metros na costa Algarvia, não é a Costa Ocidental é a Algarvia, onde esta ondulação é mesmo rara acontecer.




O IM errou com o alerta laranja de neve, errou, já foi dito por muitos, não vale a pena bater mais no ceguinho. Podemos talvez acabar por aqui em relação às criticas o IM sobre esse assunto, o fórum já tem dezenas de mensagens sobre isso. 

O IM provavelmente estará a errar com os alertas apenas amarelos para a Érica, provavelmente sim, estará a errar, mais vale pecar por excesso (mas foi isso que pelos vistos fez na neve e alvo de tanta critica), mas só saberemos se sim ou não depois do evento, se esteve ou não dentro dos critérios por eles estabelecidos. Se errarem muito, abram depois então mais uma sessão de porrada.

Quanto aos avisos específicos a zonas vulneráveis, isso nem sequer é função do IM, é da protecção civil nacional e local  como já muitas vezes foi referido por aqui, o IM apenas faz avisos meteorológicos em função dos critérios deles. Cabe depois à protecção civil ver se por exemplo x mm de precipitação ou ondulação de y metros causam problemas no local A ou B em função do conhecimento do terreno que a protecção civil tem.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas mais vale prenevir do que remediar, ou não será assim, depois amanhã se confirmarem as previsões, vamos ver no telejornal, Albufeira entrou a água nos estabelecimentos comerciais e tal, como temos visto ultimamente e ninguém avisa, enquanto o Aemet já tem a província de Huelva em alerta laranja, é aí que eu quero chegar, será que alguém já avisou os comerciantes da baixa de Albufeira de que a próxima madrugada pode ter inundações, penso que não, coitados é aqueles que têm os estabelecimentos lá, os responsáveis esses nunca são encontrados como Protecção Civil, IM e outros. Uma situação que tem acontecido aqui no Algarve, tanto a 25 de Agosto de 2007 como noutras datas é os alertas do IM serem emitidos perto do acontecimento ou mesmo depois do acontecimento e o caso mais absurdo foi do dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 em que lançaram o alerta laranja depois das inundações que ocorreram, é isso que irrita-me, na vida mais vale prevenir do que remediar. Só acho que devia estar alerta laranja no Algarve para ondulação amanhã, o resto estão bem emitidos, não é muito usual e mesmo raro termos esta ondulação 5 a 6 metros na costa Algarvia, não é a Costa Ocidental é a Algarvia, onde esta ondulação é mesmo rara acontecer.



*algarvio1980*, repara que eu não disse o contrário. 
Estou apenas a dizer que é cedo para reclamar por algo que ainda não aconteceu. Uma coisa seria sugerir, e explicar esse ponto de vista. Outro é partir para a reclamação.
Ontem o IM também se preveniu quanto às cotas de neve, e olha no que deu...

E quanto ao vento, a previsão do IM para ontem era esta:

_"Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros,
temporariamente fortes a partir da tarde nas regiões Norte e
Centro.
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, baixando gradualmente a
cota para 600/800 metros a partir da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, *soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral* e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste a partir da tarde e diminuindo de
intensidade.
Descida de temperatura a partir da tarde."_

Em Lisboa, nem a estação da G.Coutinho, nem o Geofísico, chegaram sequer aos 30km/h de velocidade média de vento. E os modelos previam ventos médios na casa dos 40-50km/h. Basta verem as animações das previsões em páginas anteriores.





Há dois dias muitos poderiam dizer que era necessário no mínimo um alerta amarelo por causa do vento, que se justificava pela previsão dos modelos.
No entanto e pelas observações, verifica-se que o vento foi muito menos que o previsto.


----------



## Nonnu (31 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

Nuno disse:


> Eu partilho da mesma opinião que tu, lembro me perfeitamente á umas semanas darem vagas de 5 metros, no entanto não havia vento, o que me fazia ainda mais espécie, agarrei em mim fui ver, fui ate á serra, e ao cabo, e estava um lindo dia de sol com o mar chão com uma vaga morta de 1 m a 2.. E por causa disso não pus o barco dentro de agua para ir apanhar umas Douradas ao cabo




Ola Nuno, olha eu como surfista estou sempre atento ás ondulacoes, pois dizem-me respeito e entao vou tentar te elucidar de alguns promenores...

O facto de ter dado previsao de ondas na ordem dos 5 metros, e tu teres ido verificar ao cabo e so veres ondas de 1 a 2 metros, nao quer dizer que realmente o swell nao estivesse efectivaente de 5 metros.

O que acontece e muita gente nao sabe, é que muito mais que o tamanho do sweel, o que mais conta é a direccao do mesmo...

Vou dar um exemplo para tentar explicar melhor...

Se for dado uma previsao de ondas de 5 metros para a costa portuguesa (mais propriamente zona centro entre peniche e cabo espichel) e se essa mesma previsao for de ondas de 5 metros mas de swell de noroeste, entao por exmeplo irá dar na praia grande ondas de 3,5 metros e no espichel ondas de 1,5 metros

Mas se o alerta for dado com o mesmo tamanho de onda, 5 metros mas o swell for de Oeste, a coisa muda completamente de figura, e entao veras ondas no espichel com cerca de 4 metros e na praia grande ondas com 2,5 metros.

Conclusao...

A altura de mar conta, mas muito importante, a direccao do swell, pois nao podemos esquecer que a costa portuguesa esta voltada a Oeste/Noroeste e é ai que o swell incide directo.

Só mais um exmplo, em carcavelos de verao na dá ondas... PK ? Simples, porque os swell's de verao sao em 99% dos casos de N/NO e entao como a praia de carcavelos esta voltada a O/SO e ainda por cima protegido pelo cabo raso e da roca, faz com que a onda nao entre em carcavelos.

Esqueci-me de referir de que não é necessario termos ventos fortes nem tempestades em portugal para termos por exemplo ondas de 4 metros, basta para isso que haja uma grande tempestade no mar do norte, que passado uns 2 a 3 dias iremos ver as ondas dessa tempestade a chegar a costa portuguesa, ou ate mesmo em periodo de verao um furacao traçar uma trajectoria procima dos açores, como foi o caso do gordon, que deu ondas passado 2 dias em portugal de 3 metros em pleno setempro com um lindo dia de sol e com 36 graus...

Espero ter ajudado, abraço


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

Nonnu disse:


> Ola Nuno, olha eu como surfista estou sempre atento ás ondulacoes, pois dizem-me respeito e entao vou tentar te elucidar de alguns promenores...
> 
> O facto de ter dado previsao de ondas na ordem dos 5 metros, e tu teres ido verificar ao cabo e so veres ondas de 1 a 2 metros, nao quer dizer que realmente o swell nao estivesse efectivaente de 5 metros.
> 
> ...



Ena pá, ja aprendi uma coisa que sempre eu nunca percebi, claro tu conheces muito bem essas zonas, eu aqui é mais de Sines ao cabo! Obrigada pela explicação


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

Quando o IM fala de neve a cima dos 800 metros e ocorre a baixo,critica-se..Quando vai pelo seguro e até se dizia que era preferível prevenir, critica-se outra vez...Então ,mas...O IM só está bem quando acerta em cheio ? 
É que todos sabemos que a meteorologia não é uma ciencia certa e as previsões são apenas isso..não garantem nada...
Mas para o IM parece ser diferente...


----------



## Nonnu (31 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

Entao como sabes a zona de Sines (Norte) ate Troia, forma uma baia bem visivel com 65 km de praia.

Essa zona é caracteristica por ter variadissimos tamanhos de onda, por exmplo a comporta esta ainda demasiado protegida geograficamente pelo cabo espichel, fazendo com que os swell's de noroeste se façam sentir muto pouco, mas os mesmo swell's ja se fazem sentir e bem na zona de melides ate Sines.

Para dar onda forte na comporta, é necessario swell de Oeste ou Oeste/Noroeste, ou claro... Sudoeste ou Sudoeste /Oeste

E outra coisa a ter em atençao no mar, e nas ondas...
Tenpestades como esta de hoje (Erika) fazem com que o nivel do mar suba devido a sua forte intencidade e presao atmosferica, se a isto juntarmos praia mar, chuva intensa, e swell de Oeste... (e mais nao digo...)


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (31 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

está um sol radiante aqui em Fanzêres até parece que não vem ai nada...acho que a montanha vai parir um rato...


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Nonnu disse:


> Entao como sabes a zona de Sines (Norte) ate Troia, forma uma baia bem visivel com 65 km de praia.
> 
> Essa zona é caracteristica por ter variadissimos tamanhos de onda, por exmplo a comporta esta ainda demasiado protegida geograficamente pelo cabo espichel, fazendo com que os swell's de noroeste se façam sentir muto pouco, mas os mesmo swell's ja se fazem sentir e bem na zona de melides ate Sines.
> 
> ...




Tens toda a razão no que acabaste de dizer, é exactamente como disseste,  aqui é uma zona protegida de ventos de N, mas quando ele sopre moderado ou forte de NW começa a haver uma vaga de O , enfim tínhamos aqui conversa para a tarde toda


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

É off-topic mas tem a ver com isso que estão a falar, por coincidência há dias tinha visto uma noticia que era quase publicidade às vantagens do Porto de Setúbal em determinadas condições do mar

*Barra resiste ao mau tempo *
http://www.osetubalense.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=279&id=10044&idSeccao=2291&Action=noticia


----------



## Nuno (31 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

Vince disse:


> É off-topic mas tem a ver com isso que estão a falar, por coincidência há dias tinha visto uma noticia que era quase publicidade às vantagens do Porto de Setúbal em determinadas condições do mar
> 
> *Barra resiste ao mau tempo *
> http://www.osetubalense.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=279&id=10044&idSeccao=2291&Action=noticia



Excelente amigo Vince, é verdade sim senhora, mas agora os papeis vão se inverter, com vento Sul aqui niguem brinca, é o pior vento que Setúbal pode ter arrasa tudo, as vagas passam por cima dos pilares da barra, e com este mau tempo para esta noite imagino. Porque o vento entra aqui dentro da baía e faz tipo pião gira e gira sobre si e com os cabeços que existe é velas a arrebentar com toda a força  Mas sem ser isso, o porto de Setúbal esta aberto 24 horas por dia todo o ano, entram aqui dezenas de navios por dia


----------



## Aurélio (31 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

É impressão minha ou a depressão está a entrar em portugal muito mais para sul do que o esperado ....


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2009 às 15:43)

Não sei se é Offtopic, mas acho a informação importante.

Esta manhã a protecção civil avisou directamente os municipios do Algarve (não sei se todos, julgo que sim, mas o de Lagoa foi um deles) para a previsão de mau tempo para a próxima madrugada, com a coincidência de *ondulação alta, maré cheia, precipitação intensa e vento forte* nesta madrugada, o que originou várias reuniões coms os responsáveis pelos serviços da câmara, esta manhã. Pelo menos aqui, já colocamos várias equipas de prevenção para esta noite. Os bombeiros também estarão em alerta.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Não sei se é Offtopic, mas acho a informação importante.
> 
> Esta manhã a protecção civil avisou directamente os municipios do Algarve (não sei se todos, julgo que sim, mas o de Lagoa foi um deles) para a previsão de mau tempo para a próxima madrugada, com a coincidência de *ondulação alta, maré cheia, precipitação intensa e vento forte* nesta madrugada, o que originou várias reuniões coms os responsáveis pelos serviços da câmara, esta manhã. Pelo menos aqui, já colocamos várias equipas de prevenção para esta noite. Os bombeiros também estarão em alerta.



Boa noticia essa aqui em Setúbal que é um local complicado quando ocorrem temporais não sei se alguém se preparou...O IM teve bem em mudar os alertas e em incluir as rajadas de 120km/h também para o Litoral tal como tinha dito esta manha.quanto a run das 12 dame a ideia que aumentou a chuva no sul assim como o vento


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Vale o que vale, mas o freemeteo mete mais de 40mm de chuva para Lisboa esta noite...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Estes russos são mesmo doidos


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

mr. phillip disse:


> Vale o que vale, mas o freemeteo mete mais de 40mm de chuva para Lisboa esta noite...



Será que vai errar mais uma vez ... mas desta vez por defeito ?


----------

